# The Amazing Amnesia of whites



## IM2

You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.

I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.


----------



## gipper

I don't believe you are making sense.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

IM2 said:


> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.


Notice how the libtard doesn't mention that it was Southern White Democrats, that owned the slaves, and the Northern White Democrats who voted to keep the south with slaves.  It was the Southern White Democrats(KKK) that went about hanging blacks and white Republicans.  It was Southern White Democrats(Al Gore's and Bill Clinton's fathers) who wanted the Democrats to bar the doors from blacks and keep blacks in the back of the bus.  It is White Democrats today who want to GIVE just enough to blacks to keep then alive and enslaved to the Democrat party, by keep blacks uneducated with public indoctrination(schools).  This OP is just another typical student of the indoctrination of the left and it shows greatly, with his goose stepping, liberal kool aid drinking, low information, mind numbed, useful idiot mentality.

I bet the OP has never read the constitution either.


----------



## IM2

andaronjim said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the libtard doesn't mention that it was Southern White Democrats, that owned the slaves, and the Northern White Democrats who voted to keep the south with slaves.  It was the Southern White Democrats(KKK) that when about hanging blacks and white Republicans.  It was Southern White Democrats(Al Gore's and Bill Clinton's fathers) who wanted the Democrats to bar the doors from blacks and keep blacks in the back of the bus.  It is White Democrats today who want to GIVE just enough to blacks to keep then alive and enslaved to the Democrat party, by keep blacks uneducated with public indoctrination(schools).  This OP is just another typical student of the indoctrination of the left and it shows greatly, with his goose stepping, liberal kool aid drinking, low information, mind numbed, useful idiot mentality.
> 
> I bet the OP has never read the constitution either.
> 
> View attachment 132925
Click to expand...


None of that rant has anything to do with the topic,






This is 2017 not the 1800's and republicans of today are full of shit.​


----------



## OldLady

andaronjim said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the libtard doesn't mention that it was Southern White Democrats, that owned the slaves, and the Northern White Democrats who voted to keep the south with slaves.  It was the Southern White Democrats(KKK) that went about hanging blacks and white Republicans.  It was Southern White Democrats(Al Gore's and Bill Clinton's fathers) who wanted the Democrats to bar the doors from blacks and keep blacks in the back of the bus.  It is White Democrats today who want to GIVE just enough to blacks to keep then alive and enslaved to the Democrat party, by keep blacks uneducated with public indoctrination(schools).  This OP is just another typical student of the indoctrination of the left and it shows greatly, with his goose stepping, liberal kool aid drinking, low information, mind numbed, useful idiot mentality.
> 
> I bet the OP has never read the constitution either.
> 
> View attachment 132925
Click to expand...

The question wasn't "whose fault was it?"   (naturally you say it was Democrats).  I think the OP needs a bit more coffee, but if I read it right, he wants you to refute that whites had extra rights prior to desegregation, by law.


----------



## OldLady

IM2 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the libtard doesn't mention that it was Southern White Democrats, that owned the slaves, and the Northern White Democrats who voted to keep the south with slaves.  It was the Southern White Democrats(KKK) that when about hanging blacks and white Republicans.  It was Southern White Democrats(Al Gore's and Bill Clinton's fathers) who wanted the Democrats to bar the doors from blacks and keep blacks in the back of the bus.  It is White Democrats today who want to GIVE just enough to blacks to keep then alive and enslaved to the Democrat party, by keep blacks uneducated with public indoctrination(schools).  This OP is just another typical student of the indoctrination of the left and it shows greatly, with his goose stepping, liberal kool aid drinking, low information, mind numbed, useful idiot mentality.
> 
> I bet the OP has never read the constitution either.
> 
> View attachment 132925
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that rant has anything to do with the topic,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 2017 not the 1800's and republicans of today are full of shit.​
Click to expand...

You beat me to it by 2 seconds.


----------



## IM2

gipper said:


> I don't believe you are making sense.



I'm making plenty of sense. But you can't answer the question because you are scared to.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

IM2 said:


> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.





> of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here


 By the way, the equal rights is all about Gods gifts so people can achieve their right to prosperity and happiness.  Nothing about rights to own someone else's property.  You with social justice want equal outcome, but as typical of liberals, they are never happy, as shown constantly when more is taken from those that work, and then given to those that don't work, like the Obamaphone lady who is the typical liberal.  When everyone is miserable and poor, then liberal equality has finally been achieved as that is FAIRNESS.  Unless you are Al Gore, Warren Buffet, Bill Clinton , Barrack Obama all liberal elites, who think they are smarter than a conservative but much smarter than a liberal voter.


----------



## IM2

OldLady said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the libtard doesn't mention that it was Southern White Democrats, that owned the slaves, and the Northern White Democrats who voted to keep the south with slaves.  It was the Southern White Democrats(KKK) that went about hanging blacks and white Republicans.  It was Southern White Democrats(Al Gore's and Bill Clinton's fathers) who wanted the Democrats to bar the doors from blacks and keep blacks in the back of the bus.  It is White Democrats today who want to GIVE just enough to blacks to keep then alive and enslaved to the Democrat party, by keep blacks uneducated with public indoctrination(schools).  This OP is just another typical student of the indoctrination of the left and it shows greatly, with his goose stepping, liberal kool aid drinking, low information, mind numbed, useful idiot mentality.
> 
> I bet the OP has never read the constitution either.
> 
> View attachment 132925
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The question wasn't "whose fault was it?"   (naturally you say it was Democrats).  I think the OP needs a bit more coffee, but if I read it right, he wants you to refute that whites had extra rights prior to desegregation, by law.
Click to expand...


What I wrote was pretty  simple to understand. Whites seem to have amnesia as to why equal rights measures had to be passed that they call giving extra rights.


----------



## DGS49

From someone who is old enough to remember, here's the deal:

Negroes (aka "colored people") were the victim of all sorts of discrimination, hate crimes, and slights.  Over time, "White America" saw this and wanted to bring about an end to such abuses, by creating what we called a "color-blind" society, where everyone would be judged by "the content of their character and not the color of their skin."  There was a colored guy who authored this description...don't recall what his name was.

Then the Supreme Court stepped in and decreed that in order to abolish discrimination, "we" had to create a new form of discrimination - basically against Whites - called "Affirmative Action."  This pissed off a lot of people, mainly working-class white people (not the rich, educated bastards who created Affirmative Action), who PERCEIVED that their rights were being trampled on, in the interest of making rich, privileged white people feel good about themselves.  (The actual number of White People who were harmed was and is microscopic compared to the number who perceive themselves as being victimized).

But the bottom line was - and remains - that a lot of marginally qualified "African Americans," Hispanics, and women are being accepted, hired, promoted, and exalted, all in the name of "Diversity," which is what Affirmative Action was re-named after everyone saw what bullshit it actually was.

And on the other side of the racial coin, the creation of Affirmative Action/Diversity, along with "Black" political leaders who exalted "Victimhood" above all other values, spawned a couple generations of "minorities" who EXPECT not EQUAL TREATMENT, but rather privileged treatment, because, you see, their tenth generation ancestors may have been slaves.

And that is why working-class "White" people are resentful when they see acceptances, hirings, promotions, and other rewards that are supposed to be handed out on the basis of qualifications or merit, handed out to someone marginally qualified because they happen to be the right race, ethnicity, gender, or what-have-you.

Understand?


----------



## deannalw

What'd we call the years between 2776 and 1965 "by law"?


----------



## Cellblock2429

IM2 said:


> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.


 /---- Whites didn't have "extra" rights. Blacks were denied rights that Whites had.  Big difference. In the future, please run your rants past your Special Ed teacher before you post them. TIA


----------



## IM2

andaronjim said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By the way, the equal rights is all about Gods gifts so people can achieve their right to prosperity and happiness.  Nothing about rights to own someone else's property.  You with social justice want equal outcome, but as typical of liberals, they are never happy, as shown constantly when more is taken from those that work, and then given to those that don't work, like the Obamaphone lady who is the typical liberal.  When everyone is miserable and poor, then liberal equality has finally been achieved as that is FAIRNESS.  Unless you are Al Gore, Warren Buffet, Bill Clinton , Barrack Obama all liberal elites, who think they are smarter than a conservative but much smarter than a liberal voter.
> 
> View attachment 132927
Click to expand...


This how things always go. You can't answer the question We have to hear all the dumb-ass-ity about liberals.

Blacks worked for 2 centuries and what  they had was taken then an additional 100 years of more of the same. Spare me your opinion and answer the fucking question.


----------



## IM2

deannalw said:


> What'd we call the years between 2776 and 1965 "by law"?



A typo.

Now why don't you answer the question. What do you call the years between 1776 and 1965 if not whites getting extra rights at the expense of everyone else?


----------



## deannalw

Is Affirmative Action extra rights for blacks?


----------



## TNHarley

Who gives a shit? That was decades ago. There is no systematic discrimination against blacks anymore. Perhaps individual but that won't ever go away.
Just like your racist bias against whites.
Grow up


----------



## IM2

Cellblock2429 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> /---- Whites didn't have "extra" rights. Blacks were denied rights that Whites had.  Big difference. In the future, please run your rants past your Special Ed teacher before you post them. TIA
> View attachment 132929
Click to expand...


If blacks were denied rights, whites got extra rights blacks could not have.

Learn how to think before you post.


----------



## gipper

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe you are making sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making plenty of sense. But you can't answer the question because you are scared to.
Click to expand...

You mean this question: _I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law?
_
I can answer that...it is American history.  I had nothing to do with it.  However, I do have several ancestors who fought in Lincoln's War to free the slaves.  One died outside Atlanta at the ripe old age of 19.  Do I get any credit for that?


----------



## deannalw

A black kills a black and it's murder.
A black kills a white and it's murder. 
A black miles a Mexican and it,'s murder.

A white kills a black and it's a hate crime.

This says it's extra bad for whites to kill blacks.

Why is that?

Is the death of my relative somehow lesser than a black loss?


----------



## deannalw

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe you are making sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making plenty of sense. But you can't answer the question because you are scared to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean this question: _I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law?
> _
> I can answer that...it is American history.  I had nothing to do with it.  However, I do have several ancestors who fought in Lincoln's War to free the slaves.  One died outside Atlanta at the ripe old age of 19.  Do I get any credit for that?
Click to expand...



No. No credit.
You best just feel guilt anyway and by gawd you best embrace it or you're a racist.
And get busy paying reparations too.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe you are making sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making plenty of sense. But you can't answer the question because you are scared to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean this question: _I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law?
> _
> I can answer that...it is American history.  I had nothing to do with it.  However, I do have several ancestors who fought in Lincoln's War to free the slaves.  One died outside Atlanta at the ripe old age of 19.  Do I get any credit for that?
Click to expand...

None of the hundred thousand Northern Whites get credit for dying for the cause to free all slaves from the Southern White Democrats.  But just like back then as it is going on today, why is it okay for Blacks to have blacks, to sell blacks and keep blacks as slaves in Africa?  Democrats never bring that shit up, but then it goes against their victim mentality.


----------



## TNHarley

deannalw said:


> Is Affirmative Action extra rights for blacks?


It is. Also women.
It's discrimination. And arguably unconstitutional


----------



## deannalw

IM2 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By the way, the equal rights is all about Gods gifts so people can achieve their right to prosperity and happiness.  Nothing about rights to own someone else's property.  You with social justice want equal outcome, but as typical of liberals, they are never happy, as shown constantly when more is taken from those that work, and then given to those that don't work, like the Obamaphone lady who is the typical liberal.  When everyone is miserable and poor, then liberal equality has finally been achieved as that is FAIRNESS.  Unless you are Al Gore, Warren Buffet, Bill Clinton , Barrack Obama all liberal elites, who think they are smarter than a conservative but much smarter than a liberal voter.
> 
> View attachment 132927
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This how things always go. You can't answer the question We have to hear all the dumb-ass-ity about liberals.
> 
> Blacks worked for 2 centuries and what  they had was taken then an additional 100 years of more of the same. Spare me your opinion and answer the fucking question.
Click to expand...


You mad at all the blacks that took part in enslaving a great many blacks?


----------



## bodecea

DGS49 said:


> From someone who is old enough to remember, here's the deal:
> 
> Negroes (aka "colored people") were the victim of all sorts of discrimination, hate crimes, and slights.  Over time, "White America" saw this and wanted to bring about an end to such abuses, by creating what we called a "color-blind" society, where everyone would be judged by "the content of their character and not the color of their skin."  There was a colored guy who authored this description...don't recall what his name was.
> 
> Then the Supreme Court stepped in and decreed that in order to abolish discrimination, "we" had to create a new form of discrimination - basically against Whites - called "Affirmative Action."  This pissed off a lot of people, mainly working-class white people (not the rich, educated bastards who created Affirmative Action), who PERCEIVED that their rights were being trampled on, in the interest of making rich, privileged white people feel good about themselves.  (The actual number of White People who were harmed was and is microscopic compared to the number who perceive themselves as being victimized).
> 
> But the bottom line was - and remains - that a lot of marginally qualified "African Americans," Hispanics, and women are being accepted, hired, promoted, and exalted, all in the name of "Diversity," which is what Affirmative Action was re-named after everyone saw what bullshit it actually was.
> 
> And on the other side of the racial coin, the creation of Affirmative Action/Diversity, along with "Black" political leaders who exalted "Victimhood" above all other values, spawned a couple generations of "minorities" who EXPECT not EQUAL TREATMENT, but rather privileged treatment, because, you see, their tenth generation ancestors may have been slaves.
> 
> And that is why working-class "White" people are resentful when they see acceptances, hirings, promotions, and other rewards that are supposed to be handed out on the basis of qualifications or merit, handed out to someone marginally qualified because they happen to be the right race, ethnicity, gender, or what-have-you.
> 
> Understand?


Interesting your concern for AA considering that white women use it more than any other group.


----------



## IM2

deannalw said:


> Is Affirmative Action extra rights for blacks?



No. Whites benefit from this policy the most. And why was Affirmative Action enacted?

Affirmative Action Has Helped White Women More Than Anyone



> While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action in the subsequent years, data and studies suggest women — white women in particular — have benefited disproportionately. According to one study, in 1995, 6 million women, the majority of whom were white, had jobs they wouldn’t have otherwise held but for affirmative action.
> 
> Another study shows that women made greater gains in employment at companies that do business with the federal government, which are therefore subject to federal affirmative-action requirements, than in other companies — with female employment rising 15.2% at federal contractors but only 2.2% elsewhere. And the women working for federal-contractor companies also held higher positions and were paid better.
> 
> Even in the private sector, the advancements of white women eclipse those of people of color. After IBM established its own affirmative-action program, the numbers of women in management positions more than tripled in less than 10 years. Data from subsequent years show that the number of executives of color at IBM also grew, but not nearly at the same rate.



Affirmative Action Has Helped White Women More Than Anyone | TIME.com

Now when we talk of the years between 1776-1965 this article is applicable.

RACE - The Power of an Illusion | White Advantage


----------



## Cellblock2429

IM2 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> /---- Whites didn't have "extra" rights. Blacks were denied rights that Whites had.  Big difference. In the future, please run your rants past your Special Ed teacher before you post them. TIA
> View attachment 132929
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If blacks were denied rights, whites got extra rights blacks could not have.
> 
> Learn how to think before you post.
Click to expand...

 /----  OK let me dumb it down for you. There were a finite number of rights. Let's say 50 for arguments' sake. Now White men had all 50 rights as everyone else should have had. But White women were denied 10 of those rights like voting, owning property and so forth and Blacks were denied all 50 while held as slaves and maybe had 30 rights once Republicans freed them from the Democrat plantations.  So it's not "extra" rights. Am I confusing you again?


----------



## IM2

deannalw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By the way, the equal rights is all about Gods gifts so people can achieve their right to prosperity and happiness.  Nothing about rights to own someone else's property.  You with social justice want equal outcome, but as typical of liberals, they are never happy, as shown constantly when more is taken from those that work, and then given to those that don't work, like the Obamaphone lady who is the typical liberal.  When everyone is miserable and poor, then liberal equality has finally been achieved as that is FAIRNESS.  Unless you are Al Gore, Warren Buffet, Bill Clinton , Barrack Obama all liberal elites, who think they are smarter than a conservative but much smarter than a liberal voter.
> 
> View attachment 132927
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This how things always go. You can't answer the question We have to hear all the dumb-ass-ity about liberals.
> 
> Blacks worked for 2 centuries and what  they had was taken then an additional 100 years of more of the same. Spare me your opinion and answer the fucking question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mad at all the blacks that took part in enslaving a great many blacks?
Click to expand...


We aren't talking about slavery. But since you are ignorant to what happened:


----------



## IM2

Cellblock2429 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> /---- Whites didn't have "extra" rights. Blacks were denied rights that Whites had.  Big difference. In the future, please run your rants past your Special Ed teacher before you post them. TIA
> View attachment 132929
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If blacks were denied rights, whites got extra rights blacks could not have.
> 
> Learn how to think before you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----  OK let me dumb it down for you. There were a finite number of rights. Let's say 50 for arguments' sake. Now White men had all 50 rights as everyone else should have had. But White women were denied 10 of those rights like voting, owning property and so forth and Blacks were denied all 50 while held as slaves and maybe had 30 rights once Republicans freed them from the Democrat plantations.  So it's not "extra" rights. Am I confusing you again?
Click to expand...


It's a pretty simple concept foolio.

If you have no rights everyone else is getting extra rights you can't get.


----------



## Cellblock2429

IM2 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> /---- Whites didn't have "extra" rights. Blacks were denied rights that Whites had.  Big difference. In the future, please run your rants past your Special Ed teacher before you post them. TIA
> View attachment 132929
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If blacks were denied rights, whites got extra rights blacks could not have.
> 
> Learn how to think before you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----  OK let me dumb it down for you. There were a finite number of rights. Let's say 50 for arguments' sake. Now White men had all 50 rights as everyone else should have had. But White women were denied 10 of those rights like voting, owning property and so forth and Blacks were denied all 50 while held as slaves and maybe had 30 rights once Republicans freed them from the Democrat plantations.  So it's not "extra" rights. Am I confusing you again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a pretty simple concept foolio.
> 
> If you have no rights everyone else is getting extra rights you can't get.
Click to expand...

 /---- What was the baseline number of rights and what were the extra rights?


----------



## gipper

IM2 said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By the way, the equal rights is all about Gods gifts so people can achieve their right to prosperity and happiness.  Nothing about rights to own someone else's property.  You with social justice want equal outcome, but as typical of liberals, they are never happy, as shown constantly when more is taken from those that work, and then given to those that don't work, like the Obamaphone lady who is the typical liberal.  When everyone is miserable and poor, then liberal equality has finally been achieved as that is FAIRNESS.  Unless you are Al Gore, Warren Buffet, Bill Clinton , Barrack Obama all liberal elites, who think they are smarter than a conservative but much smarter than a liberal voter.
> 
> View attachment 132927
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This how things always go. You can't answer the question We have to hear all the dumb-ass-ity about liberals.
> 
> Blacks worked for 2 centuries and what  they had was taken then an additional 100 years of more of the same. Spare me your opinion and answer the fucking question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mad at all the blacks that took part in enslaving a great many blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We aren't talking about slavery. But since you are ignorant to what happened:
Click to expand...

Sad, but no one alive today is responsible.  Why do you blame whites alive today for something they had nothing to do with?  Are you stupid?


----------



## IM2

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe you are making sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making plenty of sense. But you can't answer the question because you are scared to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean this question: _I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law?
> _
> I can answer that...it is American history.  I had nothing to do with it.  However, I do have several ancestors who fought in Lincoln's War to free the slaves.  One died outside Atlanta at the ripe old age of 19.  Do I get any credit for that?
Click to expand...


You whites just can't answer the question. It's hard to realize what you believe is a lie. Am I right Gip?


----------



## TNHarley

Haha I just realized the irony in the OP
Yesterday this dude was gung ho about  ignoring history. Today we hear the word amnesia 
I wish I could make this shit up


----------



## squeeze berry

if white women benefit more than any other group it is b/c they are female, not white
no black person has been denied rights from 1776 to 1965, certainly not the OP
about 30% of blacks are on welfare courtesy of tax paying whitey


----------



## IM2

Cellblock2429 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> /---- Whites didn't have "extra" rights. Blacks were denied rights that Whites had.  Big difference. In the future, please run your rants past your Special Ed teacher before you post them. TIA
> View attachment 132929
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If blacks were denied rights, whites got extra rights blacks could not have.
> 
> Learn how to think before you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----  OK let me dumb it down for you. There were a finite number of rights. Let's say 50 for arguments' sake. Now White men had all 50 rights as everyone else should have had. But White women were denied 10 of those rights like voting, owning property and so forth and Blacks were denied all 50 while held as slaves and maybe had 30 rights once Republicans freed them from the Democrat plantations.  So it's not "extra" rights. Am I confusing you again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a pretty simple concept foolio.
> 
> If you have no rights everyone else is getting extra rights you can't get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /---- What was the baseline number of rights and what were the extra rights?
Click to expand...


No we wont be playing that game. Whites had rights that backs could not get. Whites were given special rights backs did not have. When you have no rights, all rights are special. When you have no rights, everyone with rights get extra rights compared to you. This is not about counting rights. This is about you white conservatives facing your lies.


----------



## IM2

TNHarley said:


> Haha I just realized the irony in the OP
> Yesterday this dude was gung ho about  ignoring history. Today we hear the word amnesia
> I wish I could make this shit up



Anything to avoid answering the question will do I guess.


----------



## beagle9

andaronjim said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the libtard doesn't mention that it was Southern White Democrats, that owned the slaves, and the Northern White Democrats who voted to keep the south with slaves.  It was the Southern White Democrats(KKK) that went about hanging blacks and white Republicans.  It was Southern White Democrats(Al Gore's and Bill Clinton's fathers) who wanted the Democrats to bar the doors from blacks and keep blacks in the back of the bus.  It is White Democrats today who want to GIVE just enough to blacks to keep then alive and enslaved to the Democrat party, by keep blacks uneducated with public indoctrination(schools).  This OP is just another typical student of the indoctrination of the left and it shows greatly, with his goose stepping, liberal kool aid drinking, low information, mind numbed, useful idiot mentality.
> 
> I bet the OP has never read the constitution either.
> 
> View attachment 132925
Click to expand...

. The complaint now, is that with these GUILT RIDDLED WHITE GUILTY MINDED DEMON-CRATS like the QUEEN HILLARY IS, she and so many more like her are trying to fix their wrongs of the past so badly, that the devil himself is laughing all the way to the soul bank. Not all blacks are good people just like not all whites are good people, so when you have a Demon-crat white trying to bring other whites to the sacrifice table, and this in order to give them to the blacks who want vengence upon them (regardless if these whites are guilty or not), then Houston there is a problem. The good blacks are smart, forgiving, understanding, moved on, doing great things with their opportunities and lives, while the vengeful blacks want to drag progress backwards by way of these power hungry Demon-crats who pander to their mental anguish, and their thinking that they have to use the Demon-crats by empowering them in order to be empowered enough to get the vengence they seek. There is a mutual usery going on between the Demon-crats and the vengeful side of the black race who wants to overcome by power or by the use of it in a bad way, and not instead to equal out or seek equality where all races can rise from that point further in which is to be based upon ones character, and not upon ones skin color.


----------



## Cellblock2429

IM2 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /---- Whites didn't have "extra" rights. Blacks were denied rights that Whites had.  Big difference. In the future, please run your rants past your Special Ed teacher before you post them. TIA
> View attachment 132929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks were denied rights, whites got extra rights blacks could not have.
> 
> Learn how to think before you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----  OK let me dumb it down for you. There were a finite number of rights. Let's say 50 for arguments' sake. Now White men had all 50 rights as everyone else should have had. But White women were denied 10 of those rights like voting, owning property and so forth and Blacks were denied all 50 while held as slaves and maybe had 30 rights once Republicans freed them from the Democrat plantations.  So it's not "extra" rights. Am I confusing you again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a pretty simple concept foolio.
> 
> If you have no rights everyone else is getting extra rights you can't get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /---- What was the baseline number of rights and what were the extra rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we wont be playing that game. Whites had rights that backs could not get. Whites were given special rights backs did not have. When you have no rights, all rights are special. When you have no rights, everyone with rights get extra rights compared to you. This is not about counting rights. This is about you white conservatives facing your lies.
Click to expand...

/---- So by "extra" rights Whites got two scoops of ice cream and Blacks got only one? 
*Definition of extra*

1a :  more than is due, usual, or necessary :  additional _extra_ work


----------



## Freewill

IM2 said:


> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.


Yet another thread started on a false premise.  What in the hell is wrong with you people that you can't come up with an honest interesting thought?   I view these pages almost everyday and I do not see page after page of whites complaining about how people of color do anything.  You make crap up with is the way of the liberal left.

Ask yourself, who freed the black man from the slavery they were sold into by their own black countrymen?  Ask yourself, what religion actually did support the slave trade.  Then realize, or read a book, about how it was the American Christians that fought for the freedom of blacks.   It was WHITE men who faced the canister fire at Gettysburg.

Now what folks like you want is to be the perpetual victim so you can get over on someone else without really displaying any real intelligence or skill.  Those blacks that do show intelligence and skill do do well in America.  You perpetuate a lie, your lies widen the gap between the races.  YOU and YOUR ILK are the problem.   Time to grow up.


----------



## IM2

squeeze berry said:


> if white women benefit more than any other group it is b/c they are female, not white
> no black person has been denied rights from 1776 to 1965, certainly not the OP
> about 30% of blacks are on welfare courtesy of tax paying whitey



White women are white people. Yes by law blacks were denied rights. This is  why the emancipation proclamation was made, constitutional amendments made ending slavery ad then the separate but equal doctrine erased in 1954 and the civil rights act and more amendments made in 1964-65. Whitey s not the only ne who pays taxes.

Thus far not one of you whites have answered the question. I believe you all are scared because you know that you have been given rights and opportunities at the expense of others for most of this nations history and in fact you still are.


----------



## beagle9

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe you are making sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making plenty of sense. But you can't answer the question because you are scared to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean this question: _I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law?
> _
> I can answer that...it is American history.  I had nothing to do with it.  However, I do have several ancestors who fought in Lincoln's War to free the slaves.  One died outside Atlanta at the ripe old age of 19.  Do I get any credit for that?
Click to expand...

. Depends on what part of the black race you are talking to now doesn't it ?  The response should be telling.  Reading onward.


----------



## TNHarley

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I just realized the irony in the OP
> Yesterday this dude was gung ho about  ignoring history. Today we hear the word amnesia
> I wish I could make this shit up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything to avoid answering the question will do I guess.
Click to expand...

That's not my first post in this thread


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

IM2 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /---- Whites didn't have "extra" rights. Blacks were denied rights that Whites had.  Big difference. In the future, please run your rants past your Special Ed teacher before you post them. TIA
> View attachment 132929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks were denied rights, whites got extra rights blacks could not have.
> 
> Learn how to think before you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----  OK let me dumb it down for you. There were a finite number of rights. Let's say 50 for arguments' sake. Now White men had all 50 rights as everyone else should have had. But White women were denied 10 of those rights like voting, owning property and so forth and Blacks were denied all 50 while held as slaves and maybe had 30 rights once Republicans freed them from the Democrat plantations.  So it's not "extra" rights. Am I confusing you again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a pretty simple concept foolio.
> 
> If you have no rights everyone else is getting extra rights you can't get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /---- What was the baseline number of rights and what were the extra rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we wont be playing that game. Whites had rights that backs could not get. Whites were given special rights backs did not have. When you have no rights, all rights are special. When you have no rights, everyone with rights get extra rights compared to you. This is not about counting rights. This is about you white conservatives facing your lies.
Click to expand...

https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/setting-the-record-straight-david-barton/1007225604


> A unique view of the religious and moral heritage of African Americans that has been expertly intertwined with untold, yet significant stories from our rich African American political history. The material presented is ground-breaking and revolutionary; leaving viewers inspired and educated.


 But the libtard victim IM2 doesn't want to be educated, as he told US that he wasn't going to get the book.  Now who is the ignorant one who wants to keep his head up his liberal ass?  the OP of course.


----------



## IM2

Cellblock2429 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks were denied rights, whites got extra rights blacks could not have.
> 
> Learn how to think before you post.
> 
> 
> 
> /----  OK let me dumb it down for you. There were a finite number of rights. Let's say 50 for arguments' sake. Now White men had all 50 rights as everyone else should have had. But White women were denied 10 of those rights like voting, owning property and so forth and Blacks were denied all 50 while held as slaves and maybe had 30 rights once Republicans freed them from the Democrat plantations.  So it's not "extra" rights. Am I confusing you again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a pretty simple concept foolio.
> 
> If you have no rights everyone else is getting extra rights you can't get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /---- What was the baseline number of rights and what were the extra rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we wont be playing that game. Whites had rights that backs could not get. Whites were given special rights backs did not have. When you have no rights, all rights are special. When you have no rights, everyone with rights get extra rights compared to you. This is not about counting rights. This is about you white conservatives facing your lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /---- So by "extra" rights Whites got two scoops of ice cream and Blacks got only one?
> *Definition of extra*
> 
> 1a :  more than is due, usual, or necessary :  additional _extra_ work
Click to expand...


You want t play stupid?


----------



## Cellblock2429

IM2 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> if white women benefit more than any other group it is b/c they are female, not white
> no black person has been denied rights from 1776 to 1965, certainly not the OP
> about 30% of blacks are on welfare courtesy of tax paying whitey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White women are white people. Yes by law blacks were denied rights. This is  why the emancipation proclamation was made, constitutional amendments made ending slavery ad then the separate but equal doctrine erased in 1954 and the civil rights act and more amendments made in 1964-65. Whitey s not the only ne who pays taxes.
> 
> Thus far not one of you whites have answered the question. I believe you all are scared because you know that you have been given rights and opportunities at the expense of others for most of this nations history and in fact you still are.
Click to expand...

 /---- Blacks and women were denied their Constitutional rights, it's not that Whites were given more rights. Everyone is entitled to $1.00. White men got their dollar, white women got 90 cents and Blacks got 20 cents. It's not that Whites got $1.25 when they were only entitled to $1. That would be "extra."   Can't make it any simpler. But you run along and play with your friends.


----------



## Freewill

IM2 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> if white women benefit more than any other group it is b/c they are female, not white
> no black person has been denied rights from 1776 to 1965, certainly not the OP
> about 30% of blacks are on welfare courtesy of tax paying whitey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White women are white people. Yes by law blacks were denied rights. This is  why the emancipation proclamation was made, constitutional amendments made ending slavery ad then the separate but equal doctrine erased in 1954 and the civil rights act and more amendments made in 1964-65. Whitey s not the only ne who pays taxes.
> 
> Thus far not one of you whites have answered the question. I believe you all are scared because you know that you have been given rights and opportunities at the expense of others for most of this nations history and in fact you still are.
Click to expand...

I think you may be right.  Let's even things out.  Let's make sure that the percentage of color in America is equally represented.  We will make a law that all sports teams will have only 13 percent blacks on their team instead of that precedence being based on skill.   All TV ads will only have 13 percent representation by blacks,  not nearly the 50 percent we see today.   All black colleges will be disbanded.   All black college funds will be declared illegal as are all white, only, college funds.  If white America can not have white pride then black pride should also be outlawed.

But none of that will or should happen, what will continue is those of color screaming victim status where there really is none except by their own doing.


----------



## BlindBoo

andaronjim said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the libtard doesn't mention that it was Southern White Democrats, that owned the slaves, and the Northern White Democrats who voted to keep the south with slaves.  It was the Southern White Democrats(KKK) that went about hanging blacks and white Republicans.  It was Southern White Democrats(Al Gore's and Bill Clinton's fathers) who wanted the Democrats to bar the doors from blacks and keep blacks in the back of the bus.  It is White Democrats today who want to GIVE just enough to blacks to keep then alive and enslaved to the Democrat party, by keep blacks uneducated with public indoctrination(schools).  This OP is just another typical student of the indoctrination of the left and it shows greatly, with his goose stepping, liberal kool aid drinking, low information, mind numbed, useful idiot mentality.
> 
> I bet the OP has never read the constitution either.
> 
> View attachment 132925
Click to expand...


As if liberals of today are anything like the Conservative Southern Slave owners and later southern racist implementing Jim Crow.  Southern voters soon began favoring the Republicans after the Northern liberals once again imposed it's will on the south in 1964.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.




So, you are unaware of the battle whites fought against slavery and later jim crow, though out the entire history of this nation?

That  is GOOD.

I WANT the rest of American whites to realize that such actions have done nothing but create a monster of expectation and entitlement in the black community, but so few listen to me.

BUT, raw hatred like you spew, THAT is such a powerful message. Please, keep it up, I need your help.


Hey, I ever tell you about my father in law who volunteered to be partners with the first black detective in our city back in the 60s when white racism was a real threat that he had to deal with on a daily basis?





He put his life on the line for equality. 


Today you dismiss him as a racist. YOu are an asshole.


----------



## BlindBoo

IM2 said:


> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law?



History.  What do you call it?


----------



## miketx

IM2 said:


> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.


go back to africa if you hate it so much. they got  GRASS HUT YOU CAN LIVE IN.


----------



## beagle9

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By the way, the equal rights is all about Gods gifts so people can achieve their right to prosperity and happiness.  Nothing about rights to own someone else's property.  You with social justice want equal outcome, but as typical of liberals, they are never happy, as shown constantly when more is taken from those that work, and then given to those that don't work, like the Obamaphone lady who is the typical liberal.  When everyone is miserable and poor, then liberal equality has finally been achieved as that is FAIRNESS.  Unless you are Al Gore, Warren Buffet, Bill Clinton , Barrack Obama all liberal elites, who think they are smarter than a conservative but much smarter than a liberal voter.
> 
> View attachment 132927
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This how things always go. You can't answer the question We have to hear all the dumb-ass-ity about liberals.
> 
> Blacks worked for 2 centuries and what  they had was taken then an additional 100 years of more of the same. Spare me your opinion and answer the fucking question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mad at all the blacks that took part in enslaving a great many blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We aren't talking about slavery. But since you are ignorant to what happened:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad, but no one alive today is responsible.  Why do you blame whites alive today for something they had nothing to do with?  Are you stupid?
Click to expand...

. He's saying it is on going, but he is blaming the wrong people... LOL. All he has to do is go back, and look at the pandering of the biggest panderer of all "HILLARY CLINTON". She would have threw her white grandmother under the bus, (wait that was half black Obama), to get power. And once she would have gotten that power, she would have become a conduit for vengeful blacks to use her office to get vengence and reperations against whites who had nothing to do with ever doing a black man wrong.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

BlindBoo said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the libtard doesn't mention that it was Southern White Democrats, that owned the slaves, and the Northern White Democrats who voted to keep the south with slaves.  It was the Southern White Democrats(KKK) that went about hanging blacks and white Republicans.  It was Southern White Democrats(Al Gore's and Bill Clinton's fathers) who wanted the Democrats to bar the doors from blacks and keep blacks in the back of the bus.  It is White Democrats today who want to GIVE just enough to blacks to keep then alive and enslaved to the Democrat party, by keep blacks uneducated with public indoctrination(schools).  This OP is just another typical student of the indoctrination of the left and it shows greatly, with his goose stepping, liberal kool aid drinking, low information, mind numbed, useful idiot mentality.
> 
> I bet the OP has never read the constitution either.
> 
> View attachment 132925
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As if liberals of today are anything like the Conservative Southern Slave owners and later southern racist implementing Jim Crow.  Southern voters soon began favoring the Republicans after the Northern liberals once again imposed it's will on the south in 1964.
Click to expand...

I really hate lying ass liberals.


----------



## squeeze berry

IM2 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> if white women benefit more than any other group it is b/c they are female, not white
> no black person has been denied rights from 1776 to 1965, certainly not the OP
> about 30% of blacks are on welfare courtesy of tax paying whitey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White women are white people. Yes by law blacks were denied rights. This is  why the emancipation proclamation was made, constitutional amendments made ending slavery ad then the separate but equal doctrine erased in 1954 and the civil rights act and more amendments made in 1964-65. Whitey s not the only ne who pays taxes.
> 
> Thus far not one of you whites have answered the question. I believe you all are scared because you know that you have been given rights and opportunities at the expense of others for most of this nations history and in fact you still are.
Click to expand...



name one extra right I have


----------



## Cellblock2429

BlindBoo said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the libtard doesn't mention that it was Southern White Democrats, that owned the slaves, and the Northern White Democrats who voted to keep the south with slaves.  It was the Southern White Democrats(KKK) that went about hanging blacks and white Republicans.  It was Southern White Democrats(Al Gore's and Bill Clinton's fathers) who wanted the Democrats to bar the doors from blacks and keep blacks in the back of the bus.  It is White Democrats today who want to GIVE just enough to blacks to keep then alive and enslaved to the Democrat party, by keep blacks uneducated with public indoctrination(schools).  This OP is just another typical student of the indoctrination of the left and it shows greatly, with his goose stepping, liberal kool aid drinking, low information, mind numbed, useful idiot mentality.
> 
> I bet the OP has never read the constitution either.
> 
> View attachment 132925
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As if liberals of today are anything like the Conservative Southern Slave owners and later southern racist implementing Jim Crow.  Southern voters soon began favoring the Republicans after the Northern liberals once again imposed it's will on the south in 1964.
Click to expand...

 /----  Nice attempt at rewriting history, you Bozo.  But you FAIL.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.


I'm sorry but my memory of what I was doing in 1776 is a little hazy.


----------



## beagle9

Cellblock2429 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks were denied rights, whites got extra rights blacks could not have.
> 
> Learn how to think before you post.
> 
> 
> 
> /----  OK let me dumb it down for you. There were a finite number of rights. Let's say 50 for arguments' sake. Now White men had all 50 rights as everyone else should have had. But White women were denied 10 of those rights like voting, owning property and so forth and Blacks were denied all 50 while held as slaves and maybe had 30 rights once Republicans freed them from the Democrat plantations.  So it's not "extra" rights. Am I confusing you again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a pretty simple concept foolio.
> 
> If you have no rights everyone else is getting extra rights you can't get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /---- What was the baseline number of rights and what were the extra rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we wont be playing that game. Whites had rights that backs could not get. Whites were given special rights backs did not have. When you have no rights, all rights are special. When you have no rights, everyone with rights get extra rights compared to you. This is not about counting rights. This is about you white conservatives facing your lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /---- So by "extra" rights Whites got two scoops of ice cream and Blacks got only one?
> *Definition of extra*
> 
> 1a :  more than is due, usual, or necessary :  additional _extra_ work
Click to expand...

. He isn't looking at the bright side... Look at what those two scoops did to the whites today. They are the most obese people on Earth, so he should have been standing there with his one scoop, and with a big ole smile upon his face... LOL.


----------



## beagle9

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but my memory of what I was doing in 1776 is a little hazy.
Click to expand...

 or in 1965.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> Blacks worked for 2 centuries and what  they had was taken then an additional 100 years of more of the same. Spare me your opinion and answer the fucking question.


Most blacks here don't have slavery in their family history and none of them were slaves. Yep, there was a lot done wrong but you can either join modern reality or be a victim living in the past. Your choice. If you can't make it here, it isn't your race holding you back, you can't make it anywhere.


----------



## BlindBoo

andaronjim said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the libtard doesn't mention that it was Southern White Democrats, that owned the slaves, and the Northern White Democrats who voted to keep the south with slaves.  It was the Southern White Democrats(KKK) that went about hanging blacks and white Republicans.  It was Southern White Democrats(Al Gore's and Bill Clinton's fathers) who wanted the Democrats to bar the doors from blacks and keep blacks in the back of the bus.  It is White Democrats today who want to GIVE just enough to blacks to keep then alive and enslaved to the Democrat party, by keep blacks uneducated with public indoctrination(schools).  This OP is just another typical student of the indoctrination of the left and it shows greatly, with his goose stepping, liberal kool aid drinking, low information, mind numbed, useful idiot mentality.
> 
> I bet the OP has never read the constitution either.
> 
> View attachment 132925
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As if liberals of today are anything like the Conservative Southern Slave owners and later southern racist implementing Jim Crow.  Southern voters soon began favoring the Republicans after the Northern liberals once again imposed it's will on the south in 1964.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really hate lying ass liberals.
Click to expand...


Yep them slave owners were all about equal rights for Black people, Women, Gays, Hispanics, Trans.........just like Hitler.

That's why most Pseudo-Cons are fucking moroonies.


----------



## Iceweasel

beagle9 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but my memory of what I was doing in 1776 is a little hazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or in 1965.
Click to expand...

I do remember 1965. Also 1969 when we moved to rural segregated Mississippi. We moved from NYC do it was different. It was horrible but the country has moved on, if someone can't it will only hold them back.


----------



## IM2

andaronjim said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks were denied rights, whites got extra rights blacks could not have.
> 
> Learn how to think before you post.
> 
> 
> 
> /----  OK let me dumb it down for you. There were a finite number of rights. Let's say 50 for arguments' sake. Now White men had all 50 rights as everyone else should have had. But White women were denied 10 of those rights like voting, owning property and so forth and Blacks were denied all 50 while held as slaves and maybe had 30 rights once Republicans freed them from the Democrat plantations.  So it's not "extra" rights. Am I confusing you again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a pretty simple concept foolio.
> 
> If you have no rights everyone else is getting extra rights you can't get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /---- What was the baseline number of rights and what were the extra rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we wont be playing that game. Whites had rights that backs could not get. Whites were given special rights backs did not have. When you have no rights, all rights are special. When you have no rights, everyone with rights get extra rights compared to you. This is not about counting rights. This is about you white conservatives facing your lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/setting-the-record-straight-david-barton/1007225604
> 
> 
> 
> A unique view of the religious and moral heritage of African Americans that has been expertly intertwined with untold, yet significant stories from our rich African American political history. The material presented is ground-breaking and revolutionary; leaving viewers inspired and educated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the libtard victim IM2 doesn't want to be educated, as he told US that he wasn't going to get the book.  Now who is the ignorant one who wants to keep his head up his liberal ass?  the OP of course.
> 
> View attachment 132940
Click to expand...


Why do I need to read this book when I already know this history of the democratic and republican parties? What do I need to be educated on? That in 1850 democrats owned slaves?  So did republicans. That in the 1860's a republican signed a document freeing slaves in the states that seceded but not in the entire country? What? I am supped to jump  up and turn republican about Abraham Lincoln who believed blacks were inferior and he was a republican?



> *You and we are different races. We have between us a broader difference than exists between almost any other two races. Whether it is right or wrong I need not discuss, but this physical difference is a great disadvantage to us both, as I think your race suffers very greatly, many of them, by living among us, while ours suffers from your presence. In a word, we suffer on each side. If this is admitted, it affords a reason at least why we should be separated.
> 
> ... Even when you cease to be slaves, you are yet far removed from being placed on an equality with the white race ... The aspiration of men is to enjoy equality with the best when free, but on this broad continent, not a single man of your race is made the equal of a single man of ours. Go where you are treated the best, and the ban is still upon you.
> 
> ... We look to our condition, owing to the existence of the two races on this continent. I need not recount to you the effects upon white men growing out of the institution of slavery. I believe in its general evil effects on the white race.
> 
> See our present condition -- the country engaged in war! -- our white men cutting one another's throats, none knowing how far it will extend; and then consider what we know to be the truth. But for your race among us there could not be war, although many men engaged on either side do not care for you one way or the other. Nevertheless, I repeat, without the institution of slavery, and the colored race as a basis, the war would not have an existence.
> 
> It is better for us both, therefore, to be separated.*



The 'Great Emancipator' and the Issue of Race

Besides your rant doesn't answer the question.


----------



## Iceweasel

BlindBoo said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the libtard doesn't mention that it was Southern White Democrats, that owned the slaves, and the Northern White Democrats who voted to keep the south with slaves.  It was the Southern White Democrats(KKK) that went about hanging blacks and white Republicans.  It was Southern White Democrats(Al Gore's and Bill Clinton's fathers) who wanted the Democrats to bar the doors from blacks and keep blacks in the back of the bus.  It is White Democrats today who want to GIVE just enough to blacks to keep then alive and enslaved to the Democrat party, by keep blacks uneducated with public indoctrination(schools).  This OP is just another typical student of the indoctrination of the left and it shows greatly, with his goose stepping, liberal kool aid drinking, low information, mind numbed, useful idiot mentality.
> 
> I bet the OP has never read the constitution either.
> 
> View attachment 132925
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As if liberals of today are anything like the Conservative Southern Slave owners and later southern racist implementing Jim Crow.  Southern voters soon began favoring the Republicans after the Northern liberals once again imposed it's will on the south in 1964.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really hate lying ass liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep them slave owners were all about equal rights for Black people, Women, Gays, Hispanics, Trans.........just like Hitler.
> 
> That's why most Pseudo-Cons are fucking moroonies.
Click to expand...

Nothing you said makes any sense. Blind as always.


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but my memory of what I was doing in 1776 is a little hazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or in 1965.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do remember 1965. Also 1969 when we moved to rural segregated Mississippi. We moved from NYC do it was different. It was horrible but the country has moved on, if someone can't it will only hold them back.
Click to expand...


That doesn't answer the question either.


----------



## BlindBoo

Cellblock2429 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the libtard doesn't mention that it was Southern White Democrats, that owned the slaves, and the Northern White Democrats who voted to keep the south with slaves.  It was the Southern White Democrats(KKK) that went about hanging blacks and white Republicans.  It was Southern White Democrats(Al Gore's and Bill Clinton's fathers) who wanted the Democrats to bar the doors from blacks and keep blacks in the back of the bus.  It is White Democrats today who want to GIVE just enough to blacks to keep then alive and enslaved to the Democrat party, by keep blacks uneducated with public indoctrination(schools).  This OP is just another typical student of the indoctrination of the left and it shows greatly, with his goose stepping, liberal kool aid drinking, low information, mind numbed, useful idiot mentality.
> 
> I bet the OP has never read the constitution either.
> 
> View attachment 132925
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As if liberals of today are anything like the Conservative Southern Slave owners and later southern racist implementing Jim Crow.  Southern voters soon began favoring the Republicans after the Northern liberals once again imposed it's will on the south in 1964.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----  Nice attempt at rewriting history, you Bozo.  But you FAIL.
> View attachment 132944
Click to expand...


Hahaha you fucking pseudo-cons are either the stupidest people on the planet or you've been brainwashed with incomplete and inaccurate historical information.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but my memory of what I was doing in 1776 is a little hazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or in 1965.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do remember 1965. Also 1969 when we moved to rural segregated Mississippi. We moved from NYC do it was different. It was horrible but the country has moved on, if someone can't it will only hold them back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't answer the question either.
Click to expand...

Your question was stupid and your problem is obvious. You are not employable and need whitey's bread crumbs to live.


----------



## norwegen

IM2 said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> What'd we call the years between 2776 and 1965 "by law"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A typo.
> 
> Now why don't you answer the question. What do you call the years between 1776 and 1965 if not whites getting extra rights at the expense of everyone else?
Click to expand...

This is 2017, not 1776 - 1965.


----------



## beagle9

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks worked for 2 centuries and what  they had was taken then an additional 100 years of more of the same. Spare me your opinion and answer the fucking question.
> 
> 
> 
> Most blacks here don't have slavery in their family history and none of them were slaves. Yep, there was a lot done wrong but you can either join modern reality or be a victim living in the past. Your choice. If you can't make it here, it isn't your race holding you back, you can't make it anywhere.
Click to expand...

. Demon-crats have made victimhood that shiney city on the hill. Follow the Demon-crat road hey hey, follow the Demon-crat road hey hey. LOL. Problem is, is that when they wake up from the stooper/sleep that ole Demon-crat Hillary (the wicked witch) put them in, they still found themselves waking up in the Demon-crat hood, and struggling to make sense of it all. Now that the witch has been melted, they are a confused bunch for sure. LOL.


----------



## IM2

*I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? 
*
This is not about what your asses were doing in 1776 or 1965. It is about what the law provided for people and what did that law mean. If blacks did not have equal rights, then were whites not getting special treatment at the expense of others?

But I  understand why you can't answer the question. It's got to be tough getting your little dream world crushed.


----------



## IM2

norwegen said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> What'd we call the years between 2776 and 1965 "by law"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A typo.
> 
> Now why don't you answer the question. What do you call the years between 1776 and 1965 if not whites getting extra rights at the expense of everyone else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is 2017, not 1776 - 1965.
Click to expand...


No that doesn't answer the question either.


----------



## deannalw

IM2 said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> What'd we call the years between 2776 and 1965 "by law"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A typo.
> 
> Now why don't you answer the question. What do you call the years between 1776 and 1965 if not whites getting extra rights at the expense of everyone else?
Click to expand...



Ah... I see. Poorly worded question
Whites didn't have extra rights Whites were given all the rights bestowed upon us by the Bill of Rights and the Constitution and such like.
These rights didn't apply to be sure, but we fought the most horrific and destructive war in our history to stop thst


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks worked for 2 centuries and what  they had was taken then an additional 100 years of more of the same. Spare me your opinion and answer the fucking question.
> 
> 
> 
> Most blacks here don't have slavery in their family history and none of them were slaves. Yep, there was a lot done wrong but you can either join modern reality or be a victim living in the past. Your choice. If you can't make it here, it isn't your race holding you back, you can't make it anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Demon-crats have made victimhood that shiney city on the hill. Follow the Demon-crat road hey hey, follow the Demon-crat road hey hey. LOL. Problem is, is that when they wake up from the stooper/sleep that ole Demon-crat Hillary (the wicked witch) put them in, they still found themselves waking up in the Demon-crat hood, and struggling to make sense of it all. Now that the witch has been melted, they are a confused bunch for sure. LOL.
Click to expand...


The fear of this question is funny.


----------



## IM2

deannalw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> What'd we call the years between 2776 and 1965 "by law"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A typo.
> 
> Now why don't you answer the question. What do you call the years between 1776 and 1965 if not whites getting extra rights at the expense of everyone else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah... I see. Poorly worded question
> Whites didn't have extra rights Whites were given all the rights bestowed upon us by the Bill of Rights and the Constitution and such like.
> These rights didn't apply t
Click to expand...


No it' s not a poorly worded question. Blacks were not given all he rights bestowed when the rights were supposed to be bestowed upon all humans. So then what do you call this? Is this not whites getting special rights at the expense of others? And if you don't want tp call them special or extra rights since you all want  to play childish games, then isn't this whites getting rights at the expense of others since others were not given the same rights?


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks worked for 2 centuries and what  they had was taken then an additional 100 years of more of the same. Spare me your opinion and answer the fucking question.
> 
> 
> 
> Most blacks here don't have slavery in their family history and none of them were slaves. Yep, there was a lot done wrong but you can either join modern reality or be a victim living in the past. Your choice. If you can't make it here, it isn't your race holding you back, you can't make it anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Demon-crats have made victimhood that shiney city on the hill. Follow the Demon-crat road hey hey, follow the Demon-crat road hey hey. LOL. Problem is, is that when they wake up from the stooper/sleep that ole Demon-crat Hillary (the wicked witch) put them in, they still found themselves waking up in the Demon-crat hood, and struggling to make sense of it all. Now that the witch has been melted, they are a confused bunch for sure. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fear of this question is funny.
Click to expand...

. You making a fool of yourself is funnier..


----------



## norwegen

I was referring to one of your posts, Hypocrite.  "This is 2017 not the 1800s."

And what do you mean the years 1776 to 1965 by law?  Who the hell gave that era a legal name?

You dum, aintcha.


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but my memory of what I was doing in 1776 is a little hazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or in 1965.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do remember 1965. Also 1969 when we moved to rural segregated Mississippi. We moved from NYC do it was different. It was horrible but the country has moved on, if someone can't it will only hold them back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't answer the question either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your question was stupid and your problem is obvious. You are not employable and need whitey's bread crumbs to live.
Click to expand...


No the question is not stupid. You just are not man enough to answer it.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks worked for 2 centuries and what  they had was taken then an additional 100 years of more of the same. Spare me your opinion and answer the fucking question.
> 
> 
> 
> Most blacks here don't have slavery in their family history and none of them were slaves. Yep, there was a lot done wrong but you can either join modern reality or be a victim living in the past. Your choice. If you can't make it here, it isn't your race holding you back, you can't make it anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Demon-crats have made victimhood that shiney city on the hill. Follow the Demon-crat road hey hey, follow the Demon-crat road hey hey. LOL. Problem is, is that when they wake up from the stooper/sleep that ole Demon-crat Hillary (the wicked witch) put them in, they still found themselves waking up in the Demon-crat hood, and struggling to make sense of it all. Now that the witch has been melted, they are a confused bunch for sure. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fear of this question is funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You making a fool of yourself is funnier..
Click to expand...


But I am not making a fool out of myself. I am laughing while watching each of you run from answering a question.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> *I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others?
> *
> This is not about what your asses were doing in 1776 or 1965. It is about what the law provided for people and what did that law mean. If blacks did not have equal rights, then were whites not getting special treatment at the expense of others?
> 
> But I  understand why you can't answer the question. It's got to be tough getting your little dream world crushed.


Your "question" makes no sense. We call law the law. The law was not, is not always right. That doesn't change the definition. It's obvious you are not employable and need to find guilt to sponge off of others. That's pathetic.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but my memory of what I was doing in 1776 is a little hazy.
> 
> 
> 
> or in 1965.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do remember 1965. Also 1969 when we moved to rural segregated Mississippi. We moved from NYC do it was different. It was horrible but the country has moved on, if someone can't it will only hold them back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't answer the question either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your question was stupid and your problem is obvious. You are not employable and need whitey's bread crumbs to live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No the question is not stupid. You just are not man enough to answer it.
Click to expand...

It was stupid because you're stupid. Law is law right or wrong. You can assign informal terms but that doesn't change the laws.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks worked for 2 centuries and what  they had was taken then an additional 100 years of more of the same. Spare me your opinion and answer the fucking question.
> 
> 
> 
> Most blacks here don't have slavery in their family history and none of them were slaves. Yep, there was a lot done wrong but you can either join modern reality or be a victim living in the past. Your choice. If you can't make it here, it isn't your race holding you back, you can't make it anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Demon-crats have made victimhood that shiney city on the hill. Follow the Demon-crat road hey hey, follow the Demon-crat road hey hey. LOL. Problem is, is that when they wake up from the stooper/sleep that ole Demon-crat Hillary (the wicked witch) put them in, they still found themselves waking up in the Demon-crat hood, and struggling to make sense of it all. Now that the witch has been melted, they are a confused bunch for sure. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fear of this question is funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You making a fool of yourself is funnier..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I am not making a fool out of myself. I am laughing while watching each of you run from answering a question.
Click to expand...

No one is running, you goddamn retard. Get over yourself Mr. EBT Recipient.


----------



## beagle9

Listen sparky, blacks due to their governmental system and culture in the 1700's Africa, had set the blacks up for exploitation by the world. Your physical strengths were desired for labor, and your education levels were as such that you had more to offer in your physical strength then did your minds have to offer throughout a long period of time. What was proven however to the world for all the years of stuggle you indured coming out of that, was that you can be educated, and you are intelligent, and that you can contribute with the best of all races today.  Now enough is enough, and go and be proud of your accomplishments, and oh when get the chance how's about thanking a white man for his sacrifices on behalf of your race.


----------



## IM2

norwegen said:


> I was referring to one of your posts, Hypocrite.  "This is 2017 not the 1800s."
> 
> And what do you mean the years 1776 to 1965 by law?  Who the hell gave that era a legal name?
> 
> You dum, aintcha.



Let me help you understand since you at apparently too stupid to do so by yourself.
*
If blacks of today are supposedly asking for rights at the expense of whites, what do you call what happened from 1776 until 1965?*


----------



## squeeze berry

to the OP,

I'll ask again.

as a white person what extra rights do I have? name one

also, what extra rights did I have from 1776 until 1965?

what rights are you being denied?


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most blacks here don't have slavery in their family history and none of them were slaves. Yep, there was a lot done wrong but you can either join modern reality or be a victim living in the past. Your choice. If you can't make it here, it isn't your race holding you back, you can't make it anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> . Demon-crats have made victimhood that shiney city on the hill. Follow the Demon-crat road hey hey, follow the Demon-crat road hey hey. LOL. Problem is, is that when they wake up from the stooper/sleep that ole Demon-crat Hillary (the wicked witch) put them in, they still found themselves waking up in the Demon-crat hood, and struggling to make sense of it all. Now that the witch has been melted, they are a confused bunch for sure. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fear of this question is funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You making a fool of yourself is funnier..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I am not making a fool out of myself. I am laughing while watching each of you run from answering a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is running, you goddamn retard. Get over yourself Mr. EBT Recipient.
Click to expand...


You are running. I don't get EBT. Maybe you do, but that's not my problem.


----------



## miketx

squeeze berry said:


> to the OP,
> 
> I'll ask again.
> 
> as a white person what extra rights do I have? name one
> 
> also, what extra rights did I have from 1776 until 1965?
> 
> what rights are you being denied?


It looks to me like he's being denied the "right" to be paid because his ancestors sold his ancestors into slavery.


----------



## norwegen

IM2 said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to one of your posts, Hypocrite.  "This is 2017 not the 1800s."
> 
> And what do you mean the years 1776 to 1965 by law?  Who the hell gave that era a legal name?
> 
> You dum, aintcha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me help you understand since you at apparently too stupid to do so by yourself.
> *
> If blacks of today are supposedly asking for rights at the expense of whites, what do you call what happened from 1776 until 1965?*
Click to expand...

You mean, what do we call that era "by law"?

I dunno, Mon.  Enlighten me already.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> Listen sparky, blacks due to their governmental system and culture in the 1700's Africa, had set the blacks up for exploitation by the world. Your physical strengths were desired for labor, and your education levels were as such that you had more to offer in your physical strength then did your minds have to offer throughout a ling period of time. What was proven however to the world for all the years of stuggle you indured coming out of that, was that you can be educated, and you are intelligent, and that you can contribute with the best of all races today.  Now enough is enough, and go and be proud of your accomplishments, and oh when get the chance how's about thanking a white man for his sacrifices on behalf of your race.



Well that doesn't answer the question either.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

BlindBoo said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the libtard doesn't mention that it was Southern White Democrats, that owned the slaves, and the Northern White Democrats who voted to keep the south with slaves.  It was the Southern White Democrats(KKK) that went about hanging blacks and white Republicans.  It was Southern White Democrats(Al Gore's and Bill Clinton's fathers) who wanted the Democrats to bar the doors from blacks and keep blacks in the back of the bus.  It is White Democrats today who want to GIVE just enough to blacks to keep then alive and enslaved to the Democrat party, by keep blacks uneducated with public indoctrination(schools).  This OP is just another typical student of the indoctrination of the left and it shows greatly, with his goose stepping, liberal kool aid drinking, low information, mind numbed, useful idiot mentality.
> 
> I bet the OP has never read the constitution either.
> 
> View attachment 132925
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As if liberals of today are anything like the Conservative Southern Slave owners and later southern racist implementing Jim Crow.  Southern voters soon began favoring the Republicans after the Northern liberals once again imposed it's will on the south in 1964.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really hate lying ass liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep them slave owners were all about equal rights for Black people, Women, Gays, Hispanics, Trans.........just like Hitler.
> 
> That's why most Pseudo-Cons are fucking moroonies.
Click to expand...

That is why you liberals had relatives that were Southern White Democrats.  Always were racists , always will be racists.  That is the Democrat way.

Liberals- Death to unborn and born babies, enslaving people to the government, no rights to anyone. Serfdom  The Road to Serfdom - Wikipedia
Conservatives - Classical Liberalism - Right to life, liberty and pursuit of happiness. 


> Classical liberalism is a political ideology and a branch of liberalism which advocates civil liberties and political freedom with representative democracy under the rule of law and emphasizes economic freedom.
> *Classical liberalism - Wikipedia*
> https://*en.wikipedia.org*/wiki/*Classical_liberalism *


----------



## squeeze berry

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Demon-crats have made victimhood that shiney city on the hill. Follow the Demon-crat road hey hey, follow the Demon-crat road hey hey. LOL. Problem is, is that when they wake up from the stooper/sleep that ole Demon-crat Hillary (the wicked witch) put them in, they still found themselves waking up in the Demon-crat hood, and struggling to make sense of it all. Now that the witch has been melted, they are a confused bunch for sure. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fear of this question is funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You making a fool of yourself is funnier..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I am not making a fool out of myself. I am laughing while watching each of you run from answering a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is running, you goddamn retard. Get over yourself Mr. EBT Recipient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are running. I don't get EBT. Maybe you do, but that's not my problem.
Click to expand...



I'm 2 is running from my questions


----------



## gipper

IM2 said:


> *I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others?
> *
> This is not about what your asses were doing in 1776 or 1965. It is about what the law provided for people and what did that law mean. If blacks did not have equal rights, then were whites not getting special treatment at the expense of others?
> 
> But I  understand why you can't answer the question. It's got to be tough getting your little dream world crushed.


History.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Demon-crats have made victimhood that shiney city on the hill. Follow the Demon-crat road hey hey, follow the Demon-crat road hey hey. LOL. Problem is, is that when they wake up from the stooper/sleep that ole Demon-crat Hillary (the wicked witch) put them in, they still found themselves waking up in the Demon-crat hood, and struggling to make sense of it all. Now that the witch has been melted, they are a confused bunch for sure. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fear of this question is funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You making a fool of yourself is funnier..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I am not making a fool out of myself. I am laughing while watching each of you run from answering a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is running, you goddamn retard. Get over yourself Mr. EBT Recipient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are running. I don't get EBT. Maybe you do, but that's not my problem.
Click to expand...

You have nothing so you fell into parrot mode. It's obvious you live off of others. No sale!


----------



## IM2

squeeze berry said:


> to the OP,
> 
> I'll ask again.
> 
> as a white person what extra rights do I have? name one
> 
> also, what extra rights did I have from 1776 until 1965?
> 
> what rights are you being denied?



These are stupid questions. I know you think you are making sense, but when you have to ask what extra rights white shad from 1776 until 1965 that blacks did not have then you can only be a :


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

IM2 said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to one of your posts, Hypocrite.  "This is 2017 not the 1800s."
> 
> And what do you mean the years 1776 to 1965 by law?  Who the hell gave that era a legal name?
> 
> You dum, aintcha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me help you understand since you at apparently too stupid to do so by yourself.
> *
> If blacks of today are supposedly asking for rights at the expense of whites, what do you call what happened from 1776 until 1965?*
Click to expand...

I say you are a racist, and always will be a racist, who doesn't want to LEARN how your life has been one big LIE.    I have offered you twice now, the truth about black history of the US, but since you don't want to be educated, and enlightened, then you can continue to be a VICTIM of the Democrats.


----------



## BlindBoo

Iceweasel said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the libtard doesn't mention that it was Southern White Democrats, that owned the slaves, and the Northern White Democrats who voted to keep the south with slaves.  It was the Southern White Democrats(KKK) that went about hanging blacks and white Republicans.  It was Southern White Democrats(Al Gore's and Bill Clinton's fathers) who wanted the Democrats to bar the doors from blacks and keep blacks in the back of the bus.  It is White Democrats today who want to GIVE just enough to blacks to keep then alive and enslaved to the Democrat party, by keep blacks uneducated with public indoctrination(schools).  This OP is just another typical student of the indoctrination of the left and it shows greatly, with his goose stepping, liberal kool aid drinking, low information, mind numbed, useful idiot mentality.
> 
> I bet the OP has never read the constitution either.
> 
> View attachment 132925
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As if liberals of today are anything like the Conservative Southern Slave owners and later southern racist implementing Jim Crow.  Southern voters soon began favoring the Republicans after the Northern liberals once again imposed it's will on the south in 1964.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really hate lying ass liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep them slave owners were all about equal rights for Black people, Women, Gays, Hispanics, Trans.........just like Hitler.
> 
> That's why most Pseudo-Cons are fucking moroonies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing you said makes any sense. Blind as always.
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> *I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others?
> *
> This is not about what your asses were doing in 1776 or 1965. It is about what the law provided for people and what did that law mean. If blacks did not have equal rights, then were whites not getting special treatment at the expense of others?
> 
> But I  understand why you can't answer the question. It's got to be tough getting your little dream world crushed.



Sorry but you have crushed nothing.


----------



## Iceweasel

Chances are this asshole doesn't have slavery in his history and has learned to live off his skin color.


----------



## IM2

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others?
> *
> This is not about what your asses were doing in 1776 or 1965. It is about what the law provided for people and what did that law mean. If blacks did not have equal rights, then were whites not getting special treatment at the expense of others?
> 
> But I  understand why you can't answer the question. It's got to be tough getting your little dream world crushed.
> 
> 
> 
> History.
Click to expand...




Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fear of this question is funny.
> 
> 
> 
> . You making a fool of yourself is funnier..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I am not making a fool out of myself. I am laughing while watching each of you run from answering a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is running, you goddamn retard. Get over yourself Mr. EBT Recipient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are running. I don't get EBT. Maybe you do, but that's not my problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have nothing so you fell into parrot mode. It's obvious you live off of others. No sale!
Click to expand...


----------



## IM2

BlindBoo said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the libtard doesn't mention that it was Southern White Democrats, that owned the slaves, and the Northern White Democrats who voted to keep the south with slaves.  It was the Southern White Democrats(KKK) that went about hanging blacks and white Republicans.  It was Southern White Democrats(Al Gore's and Bill Clinton's fathers) who wanted the Democrats to bar the doors from blacks and keep blacks in the back of the bus.  It is White Democrats today who want to GIVE just enough to blacks to keep then alive and enslaved to the Democrat party, by keep blacks uneducated with public indoctrination(schools).  This OP is just another typical student of the indoctrination of the left and it shows greatly, with his goose stepping, liberal kool aid drinking, low information, mind numbed, useful idiot mentality.
> 
> I bet the OP has never read the constitution either.
> 
> View attachment 132925
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As if liberals of today are anything like the Conservative Southern Slave owners and later southern racist implementing Jim Crow.  Southern voters soon began favoring the Republicans after the Northern liberals once again imposed it's will on the south in 1964.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really hate lying ass liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep them slave owners were all about equal rights for Black people, Women, Gays, Hispanics, Trans.........just like Hitler.
> 
> That's why most Pseudo-Cons are fucking moroonies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing you said makes any sense. Blind as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others?
> *
> This is not about what your asses were doing in 1776 or 1965. It is about what the law provided for people and what did that law mean. If blacks did not have equal rights, then were whites not getting special treatment at the expense of others?
> 
> But I  understand why you can't answer the question. It's got to be tough getting your little dream world crushed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry but you have crushed nothing.
Click to expand...


You can't answer the question.  You are getting crushed.


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> Chances are this asshole doesn't have slavery in his history and has learned to live off his skin color.


 
Things did not end with slavery fuck head.


----------



## norwegen

What was the question again?  I forgot.


----------



## IM2

andaronjim said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to one of your posts, Hypocrite.  "This is 2017 not the 1800s."
> 
> And what do you mean the years 1776 to 1965 by law?  Who the hell gave that era a legal name?
> 
> You dum, aintcha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me help you understand since you at apparently too stupid to do so by yourself.
> *
> If blacks of today are supposedly asking for rights at the expense of whites, what do you call what happened from 1776 until 1965?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say you are a racist, and always will be a racist, who doesn't want to LEARN how your life has been one big LIE.    I have offered you twice now, the truth about black history of the US, but since you don't want to be educated, and enlightened, then you can continue to be a VICTIM of the Democrats.
Click to expand...


I don't give a fuck what you think dildo. You can't tell me the  truth abut black history in the US. OK?

I am educated. Very well educated. Better educated than you.


----------



## squeeze berry

IM2 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> to the OP,
> 
> I'll ask again.
> 
> as a white person what extra rights do I have? name one
> 
> also, what extra rights did I have from 1776 until 1965?
> 
> what rights are you being denied?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are stupid questions. I know you think you are making sense, but when you have to ask what extra rights white shad from 1776 until 1965 that blacks did not have then you can only be a :
Click to expand...



you can not answer the questions because white people have no extra rights and blacks are not being denied rights so you resort to sophomoric name calling

you are butt hurt because whitey is out competing you, never mind so is every other ethnicity, even Asian immigrants that don't speak English and just stepped off the boat

your problem is obvious


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chances are this asshole doesn't have slavery in his history and has learned to live off his skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things did not end with slavery fuck head.
Click to expand...

So I was right, you don't even have slavery in your history. You need a pacifier? What do you want? You can't have my money, if you can't make it in this country we're better off if you simply expire.


----------



## BlindBoo

andaronjim said:


> That is why you liberals had relatives that were Southern White Democrats.



Like I said your equating Liberals of today with Southern Democrats of 240 to 50 years ago just doesn't work, try again.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to one of your posts, Hypocrite.  "This is 2017 not the 1800s."
> 
> And what do you mean the years 1776 to 1965 by law?  Who the hell gave that era a legal name?
> 
> You dum, aintcha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me help you understand since you at apparently too stupid to do so by yourself.
> *
> If blacks of today are supposedly asking for rights at the expense of whites, what do you call what happened from 1776 until 1965?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say you are a racist, and always will be a racist, who doesn't want to LEARN how your life has been one big LIE.    I have offered you twice now, the truth about black history of the US, but since you don't want to be educated, and enlightened, then you can continue to be a VICTIM of the Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think dildo. You can't tell me the  truth abut black history in the US. OK?
> 
> I am educated. Very well educated. Better educated than you.
Click to expand...

Educated people don't need cartoons or repetition.


----------



## OldLady

IM2 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> /---- Whites didn't have "extra" rights. Blacks were denied rights that Whites had.  Big difference. In the future, please run your rants past your Special Ed teacher before you post them. TIA
> View attachment 132929
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If blacks were denied rights, whites got extra rights blacks could not have.
> 
> Learn how to think before you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----  OK let me dumb it down for you. There were a finite number of rights. Let's say 50 for arguments' sake. Now White men had all 50 rights as everyone else should have had. But White women were denied 10 of those rights like voting, owning property and so forth and Blacks were denied all 50 while held as slaves and maybe had 30 rights once Republicans freed them from the Democrat plantations.  So it's not "extra" rights. Am I confusing you again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a pretty simple concept foolio.
> 
> If you have no rights everyone else is getting extra rights you can't get.
Click to expand...

He's just objecting to your adjective "extra."   What he outlined is basically your premise, isn't it ?  (Except for the Republican/Democrat part)
Everyone knows whites had more legal rights than whites prior to the abolishment of slavery.  From 1865 to 1965, LEGALLY, what laws gave less rights to blacks?


----------



## BlindBoo

IM2 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> As if liberals of today are anything like the Conservative Southern Slave owners and later southern racist implementing Jim Crow.  Southern voters soon began favoring the Republicans after the Northern liberals once again imposed it's will on the south in 1964.
> 
> 
> 
> I really hate lying ass liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep them slave owners were all about equal rights for Black people, Women, Gays, Hispanics, Trans.........just like Hitler.
> 
> That's why most Pseudo-Cons are fucking moroonies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing you said makes any sense. Blind as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others?
> *
> This is not about what your asses were doing in 1776 or 1965. It is about what the law provided for people and what did that law mean. If blacks did not have equal rights, then were whites not getting special treatment at the expense of others?
> 
> But I  understand why you can't answer the question. It's got to be tough getting your little dream world crushed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry but you have crushed nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't answer the question.  You are getting crushed.
Click to expand...


You have been given an appropriate answer.  

History.  What do you call it?


----------



## BlindBoo

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chances are this asshole doesn't have slavery in his history and has learned to live off his skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things did not end with slavery fuck head.
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


They did for a while, until the North got tired of fighting the Southern Insurgency, then the former slave owners returned to power and began their Jim Crow campaign against the former slaves.


----------



## OldLady

Freewill said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another thread started on a false premise.  What in the hell is wrong with you people that you can't come up with an honest interesting thought?   I view these pages almost everyday and I do not see page after page of whites complaining about how people of color do anything.  You make crap up with is the way of the liberal left.
> 
> Ask yourself, who freed the black man from the slavery they were sold into by their own black countrymen?  Ask yourself, what religion actually did support the slave trade.  Then realize, or read a book, about how it was the American Christians that fought for the freedom of blacks.   It was WHITE men who faced the canister fire at Gettysburg.
> 
> Now what folks like you want is to be the perpetual victim so you can get over on someone else without really displaying any real intelligence or skill.  Those blacks that do show intelligence and skill do do well in America.  You perpetuate a lie, your lies widen the gap between the races.  YOU and YOUR ILK are the problem.   Time to grow up.
Click to expand...

_I view these pages almost everyday and I do not see page after page of whites complaining about how people of color do anything. _
_*Blacks are loud and unpleasant*
*
The Planet of the Apes...when low IQ savages supported by high IQ suckers are allowed to procreate*
_
I haven't got the stomach to go hunting--it's everywhere, whites whining that blacks are taking their tax dollars via welfare and social programs, their jobs via Affirmative Action, their nieces and nephews' place in college due to quotas, causing annoying traffic jams with their protest marches, etc. etc. etc. besides the good stuff about low IQ and talking loud and wearing their pants too low.
"Chimps" and "monkeys" always ends up in the dialogue.  "What about Chicago?" is usually in there.
You've either got everyone on ignore, or you're not seeing this as complaints.  I do.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

IM2 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to one of your posts, Hypocrite.  "This is 2017 not the 1800s."
> 
> And what do you mean the years 1776 to 1965 by law?  Who the hell gave that era a legal name?
> 
> You dum, aintcha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me help you understand since you at apparently too stupid to do so by yourself.
> *
> If blacks of today are supposedly asking for rights at the expense of whites, what do you call what happened from 1776 until 1965?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say you are a racist, and always will be a racist, who doesn't want to LEARN how your life has been one big LIE.    I have offered you twice now, the truth about black history of the US, but since you don't want to be educated, and enlightened, then you can continue to be a VICTIM of the Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think dildo. You can't tell me the  truth abut black history in the US. OK?
> 
> I am educated. Very well educated. Better educated than you.
Click to expand...

You vote Democrat and you think you are better educated. ROTFLMAO........ You are as educated as the Obamaphone lady,


----------



## PredFan

IM2 said:


> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.



You either can't understand what you read, or more likely, you're just making shit up.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

BlindBoo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chances are this asshole doesn't have slavery in his history and has learned to live off his skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things did not end with slavery fuck head.
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did for a while, until the North got tired of fighting the Southern Insurgency, then the former slave owners returned to power and began their Jim Crow campaign against the former slaves.
Click to expand...

Democrats Should Know Jim Crow, They Created Him | Human Events


> In 1832, the phrase “Jim Crow” was born.  By 1900, every former Confederate state (including Wyoming, Missouri, Ohio, Utah, Kentucky, Kansas and Oklahoma) had enacted “Jim Crow” laws prohibiting everything from interracial marriage to racially integrated public school systems.  These state laws served to place blacks back on a virtual plantation.  Similar to the “Black Codes” that came before them, Jim Crow laws were numerous.  However, one denominator codified their sound support in Southern states:  They all resulted from Democratic legislators of the “Solid South.”


 Liberals lie all the fucking time, as liberals have no honor.


----------



## IM2

andaronjim said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to one of your posts, Hypocrite.  "This is 2017 not the 1800s."
> 
> And what do you mean the years 1776 to 1965 by law?  Who the hell gave that era a legal name?
> 
> You dum, aintcha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me help you understand since you at apparently too stupid to do so by yourself.
> *
> If blacks of today are supposedly asking for rights at the expense of whites, what do you call what happened from 1776 until 1965?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say you are a racist, and always will be a racist, who doesn't want to LEARN how your life has been one big LIE.    I have offered you twice now, the truth about black history of the US, but since you don't want to be educated, and enlightened, then you can continue to be a VICTIM of the Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think dildo. You can't tell me the  truth abut black history in the US. OK?
> 
> I am educated. Very well educated. Better educated than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You vote Democrat and you think you are better educated. ROTFLMAO........ You are as educated as the Obamaphone lady,
Click to expand...


I am better educated than you. The Obama phone is the GW Bush phone idiot. Because that's when the program was started.


----------



## IM2

PredFan said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You either can't understand what you read, or more likely, you're just making shit up.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

IM2 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to one of your posts, Hypocrite.  "This is 2017 not the 1800s."
> 
> And what do you mean the years 1776 to 1965 by law?  Who the hell gave that era a legal name?
> 
> You dum, aintcha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me help you understand since you at apparently too stupid to do so by yourself.
> *
> If blacks of today are supposedly asking for rights at the expense of whites, what do you call what happened from 1776 until 1965?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say you are a racist, and always will be a racist, who doesn't want to LEARN how your life has been one big LIE.    I have offered you twice now, the truth about black history of the US, but since you don't want to be educated, and enlightened, then you can continue to be a VICTIM of the Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think dildo. You can't tell me the  truth abut black history in the US. OK?
> 
> I am educated. Very well educated. Better educated than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You vote Democrat and you think you are better educated. ROTFLMAO........ You are as educated as the Obamaphone lady,
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am better educated than you. The Obama phone is the GW Bush phone idiot. Because that's when the program was started.
Click to expand...

I am not talking about the phone you moron , but the Ex Obama voter and her typical public education and her Demand for free stuff.


----------



## IM2

andaronjim said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me help you understand since you at apparently too stupid to do so by yourself.
> *
> If blacks of today are supposedly asking for rights at the expense of whites, what do you call what happened from 1776 until 1965?*
> 
> 
> 
> I say you are a racist, and always will be a racist, who doesn't want to LEARN how your life has been one big LIE.    I have offered you twice now, the truth about black history of the US, but since you don't want to be educated, and enlightened, then you can continue to be a VICTIM of the Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think dildo. You can't tell me the  truth abut black history in the US. OK?
> 
> I am educated. Very well educated. Better educated than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You vote Democrat and you think you are better educated. ROTFLMAO........ You are as educated as the Obamaphone lady,
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am better educated than you. The Obama phone is the GW Bush phone idiot. Because that's when the program was started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not talking about the phone you moron , but the Ex Obama voter and her typical public education and her Demand for free stuff.
Click to expand...


If you got a private education that's certainly no argument for the superiority of such an education.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

IM2 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say you are a racist, and always will be a racist, who doesn't want to LEARN how your life has been one big LIE.    I have offered you twice now, the truth about black history of the US, but since you don't want to be educated, and enlightened, then you can continue to be a VICTIM of the Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think dildo. You can't tell me the  truth abut black history in the US. OK?
> 
> I am educated. Very well educated. Better educated than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You vote Democrat and you think you are better educated. ROTFLMAO........ You are as educated as the Obamaphone lady,
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am better educated than you. The Obama phone is the GW Bush phone idiot. Because that's when the program was started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not talking about the phone you moron , but the Ex Obama voter and her typical public education and her Demand for free stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you got a private education that's certainly no argument for the superiority of such an education.
Click to expand...

I was publicly educated, but instead of keeping my head up my ass, I opened up to new ideas of who one side has and always will be racists, and the other side who has accepted all people as being equal.  You on the other hand has never pulled your head out of Uranus, keep a closed mind, because you don't want your FREE stuff to be taken away, and then call the rest of US, racists.  No problem, my family is mixed with all people, we get along fine, and I love it when I am called a racist.  TOO FUNNY...


----------



## BlindBoo

andaronjim said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chances are this asshole doesn't have slavery in his history and has learned to live off his skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things did not end with slavery fuck head.
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did for a while, until the North got tired of fighting the Southern Insurgency, then the former slave owners returned to power and began their Jim Crow campaign against the former slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats Should Know Jim Crow, They Created Him | Human Events
> 
> 
> 
> In 1832, the phrase “Jim Crow” was born.  By 1900, every former Confederate state (including Wyoming, Missouri, Ohio, Utah, Kentucky, Kansas and Oklahoma) had enacted “Jim Crow” laws prohibiting everything from interracial marriage to racially integrated public school systems.  These state laws served to place blacks back on a virtual plantation.  Similar to the “Black Codes” that came before them, Jim Crow laws were numerous.  However, one denominator codified their sound support in Southern states:  They all resulted from Democratic legislators of the “Solid South.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals lie all the fucking time, as liberals have no honor.
Click to expand...


Pseudo-cons are willfully ignorant of history.  Very typical of revisionist.  When history doesn't fit the agenda, change it, lie about it long and loud.  Soon it will accepted among others like you as if it were the gospel truth.


----------



## Iceweasel

BlindBoo said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chances are this asshole doesn't have slavery in his history and has learned to live off his skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things did not end with slavery fuck head.
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did for a while, until the North got tired of fighting the Southern Insurgency, then the former slave owners returned to power and began their Jim Crow campaign against the former slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats Should Know Jim Crow, They Created Him | Human Events
> 
> 
> 
> In 1832, the phrase “Jim Crow” was born.  By 1900, every former Confederate state (including Wyoming, Missouri, Ohio, Utah, Kentucky, Kansas and Oklahoma) had enacted “Jim Crow” laws prohibiting everything from interracial marriage to racially integrated public school systems.  These state laws served to place blacks back on a virtual plantation.  Similar to the “Black Codes” that came before them, Jim Crow laws were numerous.  However, one denominator codified their sound support in Southern states:  They all resulted from Democratic legislators of the “Solid South.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals lie all the fucking time, as liberals have no honor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pseudo-cons are willfully ignorant of history.  Very typical of revisionist.  When history doesn't fit the agenda, change it, lie about it long and loud.  Soon it will accepted among others like you as if it were the gospel truth.
Click to expand...

Look who's talking, the blind man that makes up terms to suit himself.


----------



## IM2

andaronjim said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think dildo. You can't tell me the  truth abut black history in the US. OK?
> 
> I am educated. Very well educated. Better educated than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You vote Democrat and you think you are better educated. ROTFLMAO........ You are as educated as the Obamaphone lady,
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am better educated than you. The Obama phone is the GW Bush phone idiot. Because that's when the program was started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not talking about the phone you moron , but the Ex Obama voter and her typical public education and her Demand for free stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you got a private education that's certainly no argument for the superiority of such an education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was publicly educated, but instead of keeping my head up my ass, I opened up to new ideas of who one side has and always will be racists, and the other side who has accepted all people as being equal.  You on the other hand has never pulled your head out of Uranus, keep a closed mind, because you don't want your FREE stuff to be taken away, and then call the rest of US, racists.  No problem, my family is mixed with all people, we get along fine, and I love it when I am called a racist.  TOO FUNNY...
> 
> View attachment 132954
Click to expand...





.All this bullshit and you still can't answer the question.​


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> You vote Democrat and you think you are better educated. ROTFLMAO........ You are as educated as the Obamaphone lady,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am better educated than you. The Obama phone is the GW Bush phone idiot. Because that's when the program was started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not talking about the phone you moron , but the Ex Obama voter and her typical public education and her Demand for free stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you got a private education that's certainly no argument for the superiority of such an education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was publicly educated, but instead of keeping my head up my ass, I opened up to new ideas of who one side has and always will be racists, and the other side who has accepted all people as being equal.  You on the other hand has never pulled your head out of Uranus, keep a closed mind, because you don't want your FREE stuff to be taken away, and then call the rest of US, racists.  No problem, my family is mixed with all people, we get along fine, and I love it when I am called a racist.  TOO FUNNY...
> 
> View attachment 132954
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .All this bullshit and you still can't answer the question.​
Click to expand...

It's been answered numerous times but we can't understand it for you.


----------



## deannalw

IM2 said:


> *I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others?
> *
> This is not about what your asses were doing in 1776 or 1965. It is about what the law provided for people and what did that law mean. If blacks did not have equal rights, then were whites not getting special treatment at the expense of others?
> 
> But I  understand why you can't answer the question. It's got to be tough getting your little dream world crushed.




What fucking difference does it make now?
You are the one being unreasonable and obnoxious in this thread.
That's because you"re not here for an exchange of info or ideas. You are here to push your agenda and hatred of others with another troll thread


----------



## deannalw

IM2 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to one of your posts, Hypocrite.  "This is 2017 not the 1800s."
> 
> And what do you mean the years 1776 to 1965 by law?  Who the hell gave that era a legal name?
> 
> You dum, aintcha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me help you understand since you at apparently too stupid to do so by yourself.
> *
> If blacks of today are supposedly asking for rights at the expense of whites, what do you call what happened from 1776 until 1965?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say you are a racist, and always will be a racist, who doesn't want to LEARN how your life has been one big LIE.    I have offered you twice now, the truth about black history of the US, but since you don't want to be educated, and enlightened, then you can continue to be a VICTIM of the Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think dildo. You can't tell me the  truth abut black history in the US. OK?
> 
> I am educated. Very well educated. Better educated than you.
Click to expand...


Graduating from 6th grade isn't really an education sugarshorts


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chances are this asshole doesn't have slavery in his history and has learned to live off his skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things did not end with slavery fuck head.
Click to expand...

. No it didn't, but until the blacks were educated, culturally reformed, and slowly accepted into white society, then it would take some time, and some sacrifices on the white people's part to get it all done. Right now their are blacks who still refuse to assimilate into the nation's melting pot, because their anger will never sease to exist.  It is a recognizable problem by all, and an exploitable one for the Demon-crats.  Quit allowing the Demon-crats to use you black man and black woman. Your anger and exploitable vulnerabilities are your achilles heel in life. Put your anger away, and join the rest of us who are struggling to make sense of it all.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

BlindBoo said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chances are this asshole doesn't have slavery in his history and has learned to live off his skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things did not end with slavery fuck head.
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did for a while, until the North got tired of fighting the Southern Insurgency, then the former slave owners returned to power and began their Jim Crow campaign against the former slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats Should Know Jim Crow, They Created Him | Human Events
> 
> 
> 
> In 1832, the phrase “Jim Crow” was born.  By 1900, every former Confederate state (including Wyoming, Missouri, Ohio, Utah, Kentucky, Kansas and Oklahoma) had enacted “Jim Crow” laws prohibiting everything from interracial marriage to racially integrated public school systems.  These state laws served to place blacks back on a virtual plantation.  Similar to the “Black Codes” that came before them, Jim Crow laws were numerous.  However, one denominator codified their sound support in Southern states:  They all resulted from Democratic legislators of the “Solid South.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals lie all the fucking time, as liberals have no honor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pseudo-cons are willfully ignorant of history.  Very typical of revisionist.  When history doesn't fit the agenda, change it, lie about it long and loud.  Soon it will accepted among others like you as if it were the gospel truth.
Click to expand...

Please at any time, you go ahead and point out anything that I "posted with links" are a lie?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

IM2 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> You vote Democrat and you think you are better educated. ROTFLMAO........ You are as educated as the Obamaphone lady,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am better educated than you. The Obama phone is the GW Bush phone idiot. Because that's when the program was started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not talking about the phone you moron , but the Ex Obama voter and her typical public education and her Demand for free stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you got a private education that's certainly no argument for the superiority of such an education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was publicly educated, but instead of keeping my head up my ass, I opened up to new ideas of who one side has and always will be racists, and the other side who has accepted all people as being equal.  You on the other hand has never pulled your head out of Uranus, keep a closed mind, because you don't want your FREE stuff to be taken away, and then call the rest of US, racists.  No problem, my family is mixed with all people, we get along fine, and I love it when I am called a racist.  TOO FUNNY...
> 
> View attachment 132954
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .All this bullshit and you still can't answer the question.​
Click to expand...

Only shit is around your eyes and ears.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to one of your posts, Hypocrite.  "This is 2017 not the 1800s."
> 
> And what do you mean the years 1776 to 1965 by law?  Who the hell gave that era a legal name?
> 
> You dum, aintcha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me help you understand since you at apparently too stupid to do so by yourself.
> *
> If blacks of today are supposedly asking for rights at the expense of whites, what do you call what happened from 1776 until 1965?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say you are a racist, and always will be a racist, who doesn't want to LEARN how your life has been one big LIE.    I have offered you twice now, the truth about black history of the US, but since you don't want to be educated, and enlightened, then you can continue to be a VICTIM of the Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think dildo. You can't tell me the  truth abut black history in the US. OK?
> 
> I am educated. Very well educated. Better educated than you.
Click to expand...

. Where were you educated, the same place as Obama and his wife were, " Jeremiah Wright's Church" ??? There are plenty of educational institutions in this country, and there are plenty of biases, and indoctronations to go along with that education, so where were you educated again ??? Makes a huge difference, and we can then judge your assertions or questions on that knowledge also.  Now don't go ta lying about where you were educated at, because the hound dogs will still sniff that out through the evidence found in your words spoken.


----------



## PredFan

IM2 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You either can't understand what you read, or more likely, you're just making shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Selfie?


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to one of your posts, Hypocrite.  "This is 2017 not the 1800s."
> 
> And what do you mean the years 1776 to 1965 by law?  Who the hell gave that era a legal name?
> 
> You dum, aintcha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me help you understand since you at apparently too stupid to do so by yourself.
> *
> If blacks of today are supposedly asking for rights at the expense of whites, what do you call what happened from 1776 until 1965?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say you are a racist, and always will be a racist, who doesn't want to LEARN how your life has been one big LIE.    I have offered you twice now, the truth about black history of the US, but since you don't want to be educated, and enlightened, then you can continue to be a VICTIM of the Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think dildo. You can't tell me the  truth abut black history in the US. OK?
> 
> I am educated. Very well educated. Better educated than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Where were you educated, the same place as Obama and his wife were, " Jeremiah Wright's Church" ??? There are plenty of educational institutions in this country, and there are plenty of biases, and indoctronations to go along with that education, so where were you educated again ??? Makes a huge difference, and we can then judge your assertions or questions on that knowledge also.  Now don't go ta lying about where you were educated at, because the hound dogs will still sniff that out through the evidence found in your words spoken.
Click to expand...


You don't get out judge anything.  It doesn't matter where I was educated at. Who the hell do you think you are?

Try answering the question dumb ass.


----------



## IM2

PredFan said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You either can't understand what you read, or more likely, you're just making shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Selfie?
Click to expand...


No you earned that award.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chances are this asshole doesn't have slavery in his history and has learned to live off his skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things did not end with slavery fuck head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . No it didn't, but until the blacks were educated, culturally reformed, and slowly accepted into white society, then it would take some time, and some sacrifices on the white people's part to get it all done. Right now their are blacks who still refuse to assimilate into the nation's melting pot, because their anger will never sease to exist.  It is a recognizable problem by all, and an exploitable one for the Demon-crats.  Quit allowing the Demon-crats to use you black man and black woman. Your anger and exploitable vulnerabilities are your achilles heel in life. Put your anger away, and join the rest of us who are struggling to make sense of it all.
Click to expand...


You really are delusional.

I'm not putting anything away.

I'm here in a place full of republicans who are racists. And they are here telling me it's the democrats who are the racists.

Cmon man!

There is no way in hell I will ever be a republican.

.


----------



## IM2

deannalw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to one of your posts, Hypocrite.  "This is 2017 not the 1800s."
> 
> And what do you mean the years 1776 to 1965 by law?  Who the hell gave that era a legal name?
> 
> You dum, aintcha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me help you understand since you at apparently too stupid to do so by yourself.
> *
> If blacks of today are supposedly asking for rights at the expense of whites, what do you call what happened from 1776 until 1965?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say you are a racist, and always will be a racist, who doesn't want to LEARN how your life has been one big LIE.    I have offered you twice now, the truth about black history of the US, but since you don't want to be educated, and enlightened, then you can continue to be a VICTIM of the Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think dildo. You can't tell me the  truth abut black history in the US. OK?
> 
> I am educated. Very well educated. Better educated than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Graduating from 6th grade isn't really an education sugarshorts
Click to expand...


I did not ask for your personal history.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> There is no way in hell I will ever be a republican.


You don't have the spine for it.


----------



## BlindBoo

andaronjim said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chances are this asshole doesn't have slavery in his history and has learned to live off his skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things did not end with slavery fuck head.
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did for a while, until the North got tired of fighting the Southern Insurgency, then the former slave owners returned to power and began their Jim Crow campaign against the former slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats Should Know Jim Crow, They Created Him | Human Events
> 
> 
> 
> In 1832, the phrase “Jim Crow” was born.  By 1900, every former Confederate state (including Wyoming, Missouri, Ohio, Utah, Kentucky, Kansas and Oklahoma) had enacted “Jim Crow” laws prohibiting everything from interracial marriage to racially integrated public school systems.  These state laws served to place blacks back on a virtual plantation.  Similar to the “Black Codes” that came before them, Jim Crow laws were numerous.  However, one denominator codified their sound support in Southern states:  They all resulted from Democratic legislators of the “Solid South.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals lie all the fucking time, as liberals have no honor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pseudo-cons are willfully ignorant of history.  Very typical of revisionist.  When history doesn't fit the agenda, change it, lie about it long and loud.  Soon it will accepted among others like you as if it were the gospel truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please at any time, you go ahead and point out anything that I "posted with links" are a lie?
Click to expand...


"It is White Democrats today who want to GIVE just enough to blacks to keep then alive and enslaved to the Democrat party, by keep blacks uneducated...."

You didn't post a link to back that lie up.  Is this something that you just believe on your own or were you taught this pseudo-fact somewhere?


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chances are this asshole doesn't have slavery in his history and has learned to live off his skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things did not end with slavery fuck head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . No it didn't, but until the blacks were educated, culturally reformed, and slowly accepted into white society, then it would take some time, and some sacrifices on the white people's part to get it all done. Right now their are blacks who still refuse to assimilate into the nation's melting pot, because their anger will never sease to exist.  It is a recognizable problem by all, and an exploitable one for the Demon-crats.  Quit allowing the Demon-crats to use you black man and black woman. Your anger and exploitable vulnerabilities are your achilles heel in life. Put your anger away, and join the rest of us who are struggling to make sense of it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are delusional.
> 
> I'm not putting anything away.
> 
> I'm here in a place full of republicans who are racists. And they are here telling me it's the democrats who are the racists.
> 
> Cmon man!
> 
> There is no way in hell I will ever be a republican.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Racist?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to one of your posts, Hypocrite.  "This is 2017 not the 1800s."
> 
> And what do you mean the years 1776 to 1965 by law?  Who the hell gave that era a legal name?
> 
> You dum, aintcha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me help you understand since you at apparently too stupid to do so by yourself.
> *
> If blacks of today are supposedly asking for rights at the expense of whites, what do you call what happened from 1776 until 1965?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say you are a racist, and always will be a racist, who doesn't want to LEARN how your life has been one big LIE.    I have offered you twice now, the truth about black history of the US, but since you don't want to be educated, and enlightened, then you can continue to be a VICTIM of the Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think dildo. You can't tell me the  truth abut black history in the US. OK?
> 
> I am educated. Very well educated. Better educated than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Where were you educated, the same place as Obama and his wife were, " Jeremiah Wright's Church" ??? There are plenty of educational institutions in this country, and there are plenty of biases, and indoctronations to go along with that education, so where were you educated again ??? Makes a huge difference, and we can then judge your assertions or questions on that knowledge also.  Now don't go ta lying about where you were educated at, because the hound dogs will still sniff that out through the evidence found in your words spoken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get out judge anything.  It doesn't matter where I was educated at. Who the hell do you think you are?
> 
> Try answering the question dumb ass.
Click to expand...

IM2 said 





> I am better educated than you.


 Now he says 





> You don't get out judge anything.


 Are you really the Obamaphone lady?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

BlindBoo said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things did not end with slavery fuck head.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did for a while, until the North got tired of fighting the Southern Insurgency, then the former slave owners returned to power and began their Jim Crow campaign against the former slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats Should Know Jim Crow, They Created Him | Human Events
> 
> 
> 
> In 1832, the phrase “Jim Crow” was born.  By 1900, every former Confederate state (including Wyoming, Missouri, Ohio, Utah, Kentucky, Kansas and Oklahoma) had enacted “Jim Crow” laws prohibiting everything from interracial marriage to racially integrated public school systems.  These state laws served to place blacks back on a virtual plantation.  Similar to the “Black Codes” that came before them, Jim Crow laws were numerous.  However, one denominator codified their sound support in Southern states:  They all resulted from Democratic legislators of the “Solid South.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals lie all the fucking time, as liberals have no honor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pseudo-cons are willfully ignorant of history.  Very typical of revisionist.  When history doesn't fit the agenda, change it, lie about it long and loud.  Soon it will accepted among others like you as if it were the gospel truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please at any time, you go ahead and point out anything that I "posted with links" are a lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "It is White Democrats today who want to GIVE just enough to blacks to keep then alive and enslaved to the Democrat party, by keep blacks uneducated...."
> 
> You didn't post a link to back that lie up.  Is this something that you just believe on your own or were you taught this pseudo-fact somewhere?
Click to expand...

Yes I did, but you didn't open the link, you fucking liar.  Let me show you the link again, libtard.
The Road to Serfdom - Wikipedia


> *The Road to Serfdom* (German: _Der Weg zur Knechtschaft_) is a book written between 1940 and 1943 by Austrian British economist and philosopher Friedrich von Hayek, in which he "[warns] of the danger of tyranny that inevitably results from government control of economic decision-making through central planning."[1] *He further argues that the abandonment of **individualism** and **classical liberalism** inevitably leads to a loss of **freedom**, the creation of an oppressive society, the tyranny of a **dictator**, and the **serfdom** of the individual.* Hayek challenged the general view among British academics that fascism (including National Socialism) was a capitalist reaction against socialism. He argued that fascism, National Socialism and socialism had common roots in central economic planning and empowering the state over the individual.


----------



## IM2

deannalw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others?
> *
> This is not about what your asses were doing in 1776 or 1965. It is about what the law provided for people and what did that law mean. If blacks did not have equal rights, then were whites not getting special treatment at the expense of others?
> 
> But I  understand why you can't answer the question. It's got to be tough getting your little dream world crushed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What fucking difference does it make now?
> You are the one being unreasonable and obnoxious in this thread.
> That's because you"re not here for an exchange of info or ideas. You are here to push your agenda and hatred of others with another troll thread
Click to expand...


It makes a huge difference given that we are talking about things that have impacted out lives today.

Well the thing is that were blacks are getting told by whites such as you that today we want extra things at the expense of whites. You whine about Affirmative Action  like it was just arbitrarily made for no other reason than to take jobs from whites.  So then you must be asked about how you see what happened for at least 189 yeas whereby whites got every preference, all the rights and made huge money literally off the backs of blacks.

You raggedy bastards are always talking about an agenda, but all you guys are doing here is trolling and pushing a white rights agenda.


----------



## IM2

andaronjim said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me help you understand since you at apparently too stupid to do so by yourself.
> *
> If blacks of today are supposedly asking for rights at the expense of whites, what do you call what happened from 1776 until 1965?*
> 
> 
> 
> I say you are a racist, and always will be a racist, who doesn't want to LEARN how your life has been one big LIE.    I have offered you twice now, the truth about black history of the US, but since you don't want to be educated, and enlightened, then you can continue to be a VICTIM of the Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think dildo. You can't tell me the  truth abut black history in the US. OK?
> 
> I am educated. Very well educated. Better educated than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Where were you educated, the same place as Obama and his wife were, " Jeremiah Wright's Church" ??? There are plenty of educational institutions in this country, and there are plenty of biases, and indoctronations to go along with that education, so where were you educated again ??? Makes a huge difference, and we can then judge your assertions or questions on that knowledge also.  Now don't go ta lying about where you were educated at, because the hound dogs will still sniff that out through the evidence found in your words spoken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get out judge anything.  It doesn't matter where I was educated at. Who the hell do you think you are?
> 
> Try answering the question dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM2 said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am better educated than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now he says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get out judge anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really the Obamaphone lady?
Click to expand...







When are you going to answer the question?​


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.



Giving Blacks more "Privileges" is a good thing, no?
Why?
Because the more rights you get, and still perform worse, the more White racists will come out of the woodwork to react to you.


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way in hell I will ever be a republican.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have the spine for it.
Click to expand...





No, I refuse to be a sellout ending up on real plantation.​


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giving Blacks more "Privileges" is a good thing, no?
> Why?
> Because the more rights you get, and still perform worse, the more White racists will come out of the woodwork to react to you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> No, I refuse to be a sellout ending up on real plantation.​


You're living in the Democrat plantation, it's right where they want you. More blacks live in poverty but keep voting dem with the same results.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giving Blacks more "Privileges" is a good thing, no?
> Why?
> Because the more rights you get, and still perform worse, the more White racists will come out of the woodwork to react to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I think giving Blacks more, and more privileges, would be a great way to give many Whites the kick in the pants they need to become racist.
So, I agree with you, give Blacks more privileges.
It's clearly not necessary anyways for Whites to have more privileges, we have a higher IQ.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

IM2 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say you are a racist, and always will be a racist, who doesn't want to LEARN how your life has been one big LIE.    I have offered you twice now, the truth about black history of the US, but since you don't want to be educated, and enlightened, then you can continue to be a VICTIM of the Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think dildo. You can't tell me the  truth abut black history in the US. OK?
> 
> I am educated. Very well educated. Better educated than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Where were you educated, the same place as Obama and his wife were, " Jeremiah Wright's Church" ??? There are plenty of educational institutions in this country, and there are plenty of biases, and indoctronations to go along with that education, so where were you educated again ??? Makes a huge difference, and we can then judge your assertions or questions on that knowledge also.  Now don't go ta lying about where you were educated at, because the hound dogs will still sniff that out through the evidence found in your words spoken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get out judge anything.  It doesn't matter where I was educated at. Who the hell do you think you are?
> 
> Try answering the question dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM2 said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am better educated than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now he says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get out judge anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really the Obamaphone lady?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to answer the question?​
Click to expand...

Do you know how to keep a liberal in suspense?


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others?
> *
> This is not about what your asses were doing in 1776 or 1965. It is about what the law provided for people and what did that law mean. If blacks did not have equal rights, then were whites not getting special treatment at the expense of others?
> 
> But I  understand why you can't answer the question. It's got to be tough getting your little dream world crushed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What fucking difference does it make now?
> You are the one being unreasonable and obnoxious in this thread.
> That's because you"re not here for an exchange of info or ideas. You are here to push your agenda and hatred of others with another troll thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It makes a huge difference given that we are talking about things that have impacted out lives today.
> 
> Well the thing is that were blacks are getting told by whites such as you that today we want extra things at the expense of whites. You whine about Affirmative Action  like it was just arbitrarily made for no other reason than to take jobs from whites.  So then you must be asked about how you see what happened for at least 189 yeas whereby whites got every preference, all the rights and made huge money literally off the backs of blacks.
> 
> You raggedy bastards are always talking about an agenda, but all you guys are doing here is trolling and pushing a white rights agenda.
Click to expand...



You talk to some white guy that just got passed over for a promotion that he deserved for some incompetent black, and tell him the reason is 180 years old.


Get in his face about it, call him a racist for wanting a fair chance. 


Do it and see what happens.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giving Blacks more "Privileges" is a good thing, no?
> Why?
> Because the more rights you get, and still perform worse, the more White racists will come out of the woodwork to react to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Just to let you know, D means Democrat = DUNCE hat.  It isn't conservatives beating the shit out of the black guy.  But keep your head up Uranus, as your type deserves the beat down that liberals want to give you.


----------



## Muhammed

IM2 said:


> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites.


And you are lying!

I challenge you to link to those pages.

You can't do it because you are fucking lying.

Why the fuck do you lie to yourself like that? Are you a masochist?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Muhammed said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites.
> 
> 
> 
> And you are lying!
> 
> I challenge you to link to those pages.
> 
> You can't do it because you are fucking lying.
> 
> Why the fuck do you lie to yourself like that? Do you think lying to yourself is somehow help you?
Click to expand...

The reason why they lie is obvious to US but not to the liberals. IM2 has joined the rest of the Sociopaths that visit this site.
How to spot a sociopath - 10 red flags that could save you from being swept under the influence of a charismatic nut job


> *#2) Sociopaths are more spontaneous and intense than other people*. They tend to do bizarre, sometimes erratic things that most regular people wouldn't do. They are unbound by normal social contracts. Their behavior often seems irrational or extremely risky.





> *#3) Sociopaths are incapable of feeling shame, guilt or remorse.* Their brains simply lack the circuitry to process such emotions. This allows them to betray people, threaten people or harm people without giving it a second thought. They pursue any action that serves their own self interest even if it seriously harms others.





> *#4) Sociopaths invent outrageous lies about their experiences.* They wildly exaggerate things to the point of absurdity, but when they describe it to you in a storytelling format, for some reason it sounds believable at the time.





> *#5) Sociopaths seek to dominate others and "win" at all costs.* They hate to lose any argument or fight and will viciously defend their web of lies, even to the point of logical absurdity.





> *#9) Sociopaths never apologize.* They are never wrong. They never feel guilt. They can never apologize. Even if shown proof that they were wrong, they will refuse to apologize and instead go on the attack.





> *#10) Sociopaths are delusional and literally believe that what they say becomes truth* _merely because they say it! _


----------



## PredFan

IM2 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You either can't understand what you read, or more likely, you're just making shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Selfie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you earned that award.
Click to expand...


You posted that stupid OP and you think I need that? You arent just an illiterate liar, you are delusional.

Trust me, it's a selfie. Goodbye moron.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> to the OP,
> 
> I'll ask again.
> 
> as a white person what extra rights do I have? name one
> 
> also, what extra rights did I have from 1776 until 1965?
> 
> what rights are you being denied?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are stupid questions. I know you think you are making sense, but when you have to ask what extra rights white shad from 1776 until 1965 that blacks did not have then you can only be a :
Click to expand...


You already admitted in another thread that White poverty rates fell more than Black poverty rates in the U.S.A since Civil Rights.

So, what makes you so sure any "Extra privileges" for Blacks will bring you up?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

andaronjim said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giving Blacks more "Privileges" is a good thing, no?
> Why?
> Because the more rights you get, and still perform worse, the more White racists will come out of the woodwork to react to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just to let you know, D means Democrat = DUNCE hat.  It isn't conservatives beating the shit out of the black guy.  But keep your head up Uranus, as your type deserves the beat down that liberals want to give you.
Click to expand...


He obviously does the Dunce thing when he Chimps out, and can't think straight enough to post anymore real comments.
LOLOL


----------



## squeeze berry

IM2 said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others?
> *
> This is not about what your asses were doing in 1776 or 1965. It is about what the law provided for people and what did that law mean. If blacks did not have equal rights, then were whites not getting special treatment at the expense of others?
> 
> But I  understand why you can't answer the question. It's got to be tough getting your little dream world crushed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What fucking difference does it make now?
> You are the one being unreasonable and obnoxious in this thread.
> That's because you"re not here for an exchange of info or ideas. You are here to push your agenda and hatred of others with another troll thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It makes a huge difference given that we are talking about things that have impacted out lives today.
> 
> Well the thing is that were blacks are getting told by whites such as you that today we want extra things at the expense of whites. You whine about Affirmative Action  like it was just arbitrarily made for no other reason than to take jobs from whites.  So then you must be asked about how you see what happened for at least 189 yeas whereby whites got every preference, all the rights and made huge money literally off the backs of blacks.
> 
> You raggedy bastards are always talking about an agenda, but all you guys are doing here is trolling and pushing a white rights agenda.
Click to expand...


how about telling us how you picked cotton for 189 years. I'll bet you never saw a cotton field in your life.
Meanwhile you imply that whites should have no rights. keep digging that hole


----------



## IM2

squeeze berry said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others?
> *
> This is not about what your asses were doing in 1776 or 1965. It is about what the law provided for people and what did that law mean. If blacks did not have equal rights, then were whites not getting special treatment at the expense of others?
> 
> But I  understand why you can't answer the question. It's got to be tough getting your little dream world crushed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What fucking difference does it make now?
> You are the one being unreasonable and obnoxious in this thread.
> That's because you"re not here for an exchange of info or ideas. You are here to push your agenda and hatred of others with another troll thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It makes a huge difference given that we are talking about things that have impacted out lives today.
> 
> Well the thing is that were blacks are getting told by whites such as you that today we want extra things at the expense of whites. You whine about Affirmative Action  like it was just arbitrarily made for no other reason than to take jobs from whites.  So then you must be asked about how you see what happened for at least 189 yeas whereby whites got every preference, all the rights and made huge money literally off the backs of blacks.
> 
> You raggedy bastards are always talking about an agenda, but all you guys are doing here is trolling and pushing a white rights agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how about telling us how you picked cotton for 189 years. I'll bet you never saw a cotton field in your life.
> Meanwhile you imply that whites should have no rights. keep digging that hole
Click to expand...


This is not about my picking cotton or whites not having any rights. It is about how whites got all the rights and blacks none for189 years and how whites literally made huge money at the real expense of blacks while today whining like little petty sissies about how blacks want rights at the expense of  whites.

Learn how to read.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others?
> *
> This is not about what your asses were doing in 1776 or 1965. It is about what the law provided for people and what did that law mean. If blacks did not have equal rights, then were whites not getting special treatment at the expense of others?
> 
> But I  understand why you can't answer the question. It's got to be tough getting your little dream world crushed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What fucking difference does it make now?
> You are the one being unreasonable and obnoxious in this thread.
> That's because you"re not here for an exchange of info or ideas. You are here to push your agenda and hatred of others with another troll thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It makes a huge difference given that we are talking about things that have impacted out lives today.
> 
> Well the thing is that were blacks are getting told by whites such as you that today we want extra things at the expense of whites. You whine about Affirmative Action  like it was just arbitrarily made for no other reason than to take jobs from whites.  So then you must be asked about how you see what happened for at least 189 yeas whereby whites got every preference, all the rights and made huge money literally off the backs of blacks.
> 
> You raggedy bastards are always talking about an agenda, but all you guys are doing here is trolling and pushing a white rights agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how about telling us how you picked cotton for 189 years. I'll bet you never saw a cotton field in your life.
> Meanwhile you imply that whites should have no rights. keep digging that hole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not about my picking cotton or whites not having any rights. It is about how whites got all the rights and blacks none for189 years and how whites literally made huge money at the real expense of blacks while today whining like little petty sissies about how blacks want rights at the expense of  whites.
> 
> Learn how to read.
Click to expand...


Yet, Black Americans are some of the richest Blacks in the World, far richer than Blacks in Africa, only some Blacks in the Caribbean match closely to Black American wealth like those in Bermuda, or the Cayman Islands.

Besides, plenty of Whites have done well without "Slavery"

Many Jews, and White Catholics came to the U.S.A in the early 20th century, and are even wealthier on average than White Protestant colonials.
The big question is "How come?"

One of my Polish friends parents immigrated from Poland in the 1980's during Communist Poland.
They live in a house worth nearly a million, and his father is an engineer, and mother an architect.


----------



## deannalw

IM2 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others?
> *
> This is not about what your asses were doing in 1776 or 1965. It is about what the law provided for people and what did that law mean. If blacks did not have equal rights, then were whites not getting special treatment at the expense of others?
> 
> But I  understand why you can't answer the question. It's got to be tough getting your little dream world crushed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What fucking difference does it make now?
> You are the one being unreasonable and obnoxious in this thread.
> That's because you"re not here for an exchange of info or ideas. You are here to push your agenda and hatred of others with another troll thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It makes a huge difference given that we are talking about things that have impacted out lives today.
> 
> Well the thing is that were blacks are getting told by whites such as you that today we want extra things at the expense of whites. You whine about Affirmative Action  like it was just arbitrarily made for no other reason than to take jobs from whites.  So then you must be asked about how you see what happened for at least 189 yeas whereby whites got every preference, all the rights and made huge money literally off the backs of blacks.
> 
> You raggedy bastards are always talking about an agenda, but all you guys are doing here is trolling and pushing a white rights agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how about telling us how you picked cotton for 189 years. I'll bet you never saw a cotton field in your life.
> Meanwhile you imply that whites should have no rights. keep digging that hole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not about my picking cotton or whites not having any rights. It is about how whites got all the rights and blacks none for189 years and how whites literally made huge money at the real expense of blacks while today whining like little petty sissies about how blacks want rights at the expense of  whites.
> 
> Learn how to read.
Click to expand...




Boofuckinhoo twat


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> to the OP,
> 
> I'll ask again.
> 
> as a white person what extra rights do I have? name one
> 
> also, what extra rights did I have from 1776 until 1965?
> 
> what rights are you being denied?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are stupid questions. I know you think you are making sense, but when you have to ask what extra rights white shad from 1776 until 1965 that blacks did not have then you can only be a :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already admitted in another thread that White poverty rates fell more than Black poverty rates in the U.S.A since Civil Rights.
> 
> So, what makes you so sure any "Extra privileges" for Blacks will bring you up?
Click to expand...


Actually I said that the rate of poverty between whites and blacks stayed the same. Numerically white pivery was reduced by 15 percent and vlack poverty by 27 percent.

That's why you get dunce caps. Because you're a dumb ass.


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> to the OP,
> 
> I'll ask again.
> 
> as a white person what extra rights do I have? name one
> 
> also, what extra rights did I have from 1776 until 1965?
> 
> what rights are you being denied?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are stupid questions. I know you think you are making sense, but when you have to ask what extra rights white shad from 1776 until 1965 that blacks did not have then you can only be a :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already admitted in another thread that White poverty rates fell more than Black poverty rates in the U.S.A since Civil Rights.
> 
> So, what makes you so sure any "Extra privileges" for Blacks will bring you up?
Click to expand...


Actually I said that the rate of poverty of backs relative to  that of whites stayed the same. Numerically white poverty reduced nu 15 percent and black poverty 31  percent.

Now who is asking for extra rights?. Equal pay for blacks which would reduce poverty even more for backs is not asking for something extra.

This is why you get dunce caps. Because you're a dumb ass.


----------



## IM2

deannalw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others?
> *
> This is not about what your asses were doing in 1776 or 1965. It is about what the law provided for people and what did that law mean. If blacks did not have equal rights, then were whites not getting special treatment at the expense of others?
> 
> But I  understand why you can't answer the question. It's got to be tough getting your little dream world crushed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What fucking difference does it make now?
> You are the one being unreasonable and obnoxious in this thread.
> That's because you"re not here for an exchange of info or ideas. You are here to push your agenda and hatred of others with another troll thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It makes a huge difference given that we are talking about things that have impacted out lives today.
> 
> Well the thing is that were blacks are getting told by whites such as you that today we want extra things at the expense of whites. You whine about Affirmative Action  like it was just arbitrarily made for no other reason than to take jobs from whites.  So then you must be asked about how you see what happened for at least 189 yeas whereby whites got every preference, all the rights and made huge money literally off the backs of blacks.
> 
> You raggedy bastards are always talking about an agenda, but all you guys are doing here is trolling and pushing a white rights agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how about telling us how you picked cotton for 189 years. I'll bet you never saw a cotton field in your life.
> Meanwhile you imply that whites should have no rights. keep digging that hole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not about my picking cotton or whites not having any rights. It is about how whites got all the rights and blacks none for189 years and how whites literally made huge money at the real expense of blacks while today whining like little petty sissies about how blacks want rights at the expense of  whites.
> 
> Learn how to read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boofuckinhoo twat
Click to expand...


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giving Blacks more "Privileges" is a good thing, no?
> Why?
> Because the more rights you get, and still perform worse, the more White racists will come out of the woodwork to react to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just to let you know, D means Democrat = DUNCE hat.  It isn't conservatives beating the shit out of the black guy.  But keep your head up Uranus, as your type deserves the beat down that liberals want to give you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He obviously does the Dunce thing when he Chimps out, and can't think straight enough to post anymore real comments.
> LOLOL
Click to expand...


.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chimp out on that.​


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> to the OP,
> 
> I'll ask again.
> 
> as a white person what extra rights do I have? name one
> 
> also, what extra rights did I have from 1776 until 1965?
> 
> what rights are you being denied?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are stupid questions. I know you think you are making sense, but when you have to ask what extra rights white shad from 1776 until 1965 that blacks did not have then you can only be a :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already admitted in another thread that White poverty rates fell more than Black poverty rates in the U.S.A since Civil Rights.
> 
> So, what makes you so sure any "Extra privileges" for Blacks will bring you up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I said that the rate of poverty between whites and blacks stayed the same. Numerically white pivery was reduced by 15 percent and vlack poverty by 27 percent.
> 
> That's why you get dunce caps. Because you're a dumb ass.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> to the OP,
> 
> I'll ask again.
> 
> as a white person what extra rights do I have? name one
> 
> also, what extra rights did I have from 1776 until 1965?
> 
> what rights are you being denied?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are stupid questions. I know you think you are making sense, but when you have to ask what extra rights white shad from 1776 until 1965 that blacks did not have then you can only be a :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already admitted in another thread that White poverty rates fell more than Black poverty rates in the U.S.A since Civil Rights.
> 
> So, what makes you so sure any "Extra privileges" for Blacks will bring you up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I said that the rate of poverty of backs relative to  that of whites stayed the same. Numerically white poverty reduced nu 15 percent and black poverty 31  percent.
> 
> Now who is asking for extra rights?. Equal pay for blacks which would reduce poverty even more for backs is not asking for something extra.
> 
> This is why you get dunce caps. Because you're a dumb ass.
Click to expand...



Yeah, but the Black poverty rate fell by about 1/2, as opposed to the White poverty rate which fell by about 3/4th.

BTW, did you know since the end of Apartheid in South Africa, that the White income level increased faster than the Black income level?


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others?
> *
> This is not about what your asses were doing in 1776 or 1965. It is about what the law provided for people and what did that law mean. If blacks did not have equal rights, then were whites not getting special treatment at the expense of others?
> 
> But I  understand why you can't answer the question. It's got to be tough getting your little dream world crushed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What fucking difference does it make now?
> You are the one being unreasonable and obnoxious in this thread.
> That's because you"re not here for an exchange of info or ideas. You are here to push your agenda and hatred of others with another troll thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It makes a huge difference given that we are talking about things that have impacted out lives today.
> 
> Well the thing is that were blacks are getting told by whites such as you that today we want extra things at the expense of whites. You whine about Affirmative Action  like it was just arbitrarily made for no other reason than to take jobs from whites.  So then you must be asked about how you see what happened for at least 189 yeas whereby whites got every preference, all the rights and made huge money literally off the backs of blacks.
> 
> You raggedy bastards are always talking about an agenda, but all you guys are doing here is trolling and pushing a white rights agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how about telling us how you picked cotton for 189 years. I'll bet you never saw a cotton field in your life.
> Meanwhile you imply that whites should have no rights. keep digging that hole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not about my picking cotton or whites not having any rights. It is about how whites got all the rights and blacks none for189 years and how whites literally made huge money at the real expense of blacks while today whining like little petty sissies about how blacks want rights at the expense of  whites.
> 
> Learn how to read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet, Black Americans are some of the richest Blacks in the World, far richer than Blacks in Africa, only some Blacks in the Caribbean match closely to Black American wealth like those in Bermuda, or the Cayman Islands.
> 
> Besides, plenty of Whites have done well without "Slavery"
> 
> Many Jews, and White Catholics came to the U.S.A in the early 20th century, and are even wealthier on average than White Protestant colonials.
> The big question is "How come?"
> 
> One of my Polish friends parents immigrated from Poland in the 1980's during Communist Poland.
> They live in a house worth nearly a million, and his father is an engineer, and mother an architect.
Click to expand...


But no one is talking about slavery here you stupid bastard.


----------



## deannalw

IM2 said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> What fucking difference does it make now?
> You are the one being unreasonable and obnoxious in this thread.
> That's because you"re not here for an exchange of info or ideas. You are here to push your agenda and hatred of others with another troll thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes a huge difference given that we are talking about things that have impacted out lives today.
> 
> Well the thing is that were blacks are getting told by whites such as you that today we want extra things at the expense of whites. You whine about Affirmative Action  like it was just arbitrarily made for no other reason than to take jobs from whites.  So then you must be asked about how you see what happened for at least 189 yeas whereby whites got every preference, all the rights and made huge money literally off the backs of blacks.
> 
> You raggedy bastards are always talking about an agenda, but all you guys are doing here is trolling and pushing a white rights agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how about telling us how you picked cotton for 189 years. I'll bet you never saw a cotton field in your life.
> Meanwhile you imply that whites should have no rights. keep digging that hole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not about my picking cotton or whites not having any rights. It is about how whites got all the rights and blacks none for189 years and how whites literally made huge money at the real expense of blacks while today whining like little petty sissies about how blacks want rights at the expense of  whites.
> 
> Learn how to read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boofuckinhoo twat
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Go taser yourself fumblyfuck


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> to the OP,
> 
> I'll ask again.
> 
> as a white person what extra rights do I have? name one
> 
> also, what extra rights did I have from 1776 until 1965?
> 
> what rights are you being denied?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are stupid questions. I know you think you are making sense, but when you have to ask what extra rights white shad from 1776 until 1965 that blacks did not have then you can only be a :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already admitted in another thread that White poverty rates fell more than Black poverty rates in the U.S.A since Civil Rights.
> 
> So, what makes you so sure any "Extra privileges" for Blacks will bring you up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I said that the rate of poverty between whites and blacks stayed the same. Numerically white pivery was reduced by 15 percent and vlack poverty by 27 percent.
> 
> That's why you get dunce caps. Because you're a dumb ass.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> to the OP,
> 
> I'll ask again.
> 
> as a white person what extra rights do I have? name one
> 
> also, what extra rights did I have from 1776 until 1965?
> 
> what rights are you being denied?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are stupid questions. I know you think you are making sense, but when you have to ask what extra rights white shad from 1776 until 1965 that blacks did not have then you can only be a :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already admitted in another thread that White poverty rates fell more than Black poverty rates in the U.S.A since Civil Rights.
> 
> So, what makes you so sure any "Extra privileges" for Blacks will bring you up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I said that the rate of poverty of backs relative to  that of whites stayed the same. Numerically white poverty reduced nu 15 percent and black poverty 31  percent.
> 
> Now who is asking for extra rights?. Equal pay for blacks which would reduce poverty even more for backs is not asking for something extra.
> 
> This is why you get dunce caps. Because you're a dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the Black poverty rate fell by about 1/2, as opposed to the White poverty rate which fell by about 3/4th.
> 
> BTW, did you know since the end of Apartheid in South Africa, that the White income level increased faster than the Black income level?
Click to expand...


Your chart shows us that whites have always had the highest income level in South Africa idiot.

Well I do think that a 31 percent drop is double a 15 percent drop. And so whatever point you are trying to make doesn't exist


----------



## IM2

deannalw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes a huge difference given that we are talking about things that have impacted out lives today.
> 
> Well the thing is that were blacks are getting told by whites such as you that today we want extra things at the expense of whites. You whine about Affirmative Action  like it was just arbitrarily made for no other reason than to take jobs from whites.  So then you must be asked about how you see what happened for at least 189 yeas whereby whites got every preference, all the rights and made huge money literally off the backs of blacks.
> 
> You raggedy bastards are always talking about an agenda, but all you guys are doing here is trolling and pushing a white rights agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how about telling us how you picked cotton for 189 years. I'll bet you never saw a cotton field in your life.
> Meanwhile you imply that whites should have no rights. keep digging that hole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not about my picking cotton or whites not having any rights. It is about how whites got all the rights and blacks none for189 years and how whites literally made huge money at the real expense of blacks while today whining like little petty sissies about how blacks want rights at the expense of  whites.
> 
> Learn how to read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boofuckinhoo twat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go taser yourself fumblyfuck
Click to expand...





Go find a brain.​


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> What fucking difference does it make now?
> You are the one being unreasonable and obnoxious in this thread.
> That's because you"re not here for an exchange of info or ideas. You are here to push your agenda and hatred of others with another troll thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes a huge difference given that we are talking about things that have impacted out lives today.
> 
> Well the thing is that were blacks are getting told by whites such as you that today we want extra things at the expense of whites. You whine about Affirmative Action  like it was just arbitrarily made for no other reason than to take jobs from whites.  So then you must be asked about how you see what happened for at least 189 yeas whereby whites got every preference, all the rights and made huge money literally off the backs of blacks.
> 
> You raggedy bastards are always talking about an agenda, but all you guys are doing here is trolling and pushing a white rights agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how about telling us how you picked cotton for 189 years. I'll bet you never saw a cotton field in your life.
> Meanwhile you imply that whites should have no rights. keep digging that hole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not about my picking cotton or whites not having any rights. It is about how whites got all the rights and blacks none for189 years and how whites literally made huge money at the real expense of blacks while today whining like little petty sissies about how blacks want rights at the expense of  whites.
> 
> Learn how to read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet, Black Americans are some of the richest Blacks in the World, far richer than Blacks in Africa, only some Blacks in the Caribbean match closely to Black American wealth like those in Bermuda, or the Cayman Islands.
> 
> Besides, plenty of Whites have done well without "Slavery"
> 
> Many Jews, and White Catholics came to the U.S.A in the early 20th century, and are even wealthier on average than White Protestant colonials.
> The big question is "How come?"
> 
> One of my Polish friends parents immigrated from Poland in the 1980's during Communist Poland.
> They live in a house worth nearly a million, and his father is an engineer, and mother an architect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But no one is talking about slavery here you stupid bastard.
Click to expand...


You just said that Whites made huge money at the expense of Blacks.
What was that supposed to mean?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> to the OP,
> 
> I'll ask again.
> 
> as a white person what extra rights do I have? name one
> 
> also, what extra rights did I have from 1776 until 1965?
> 
> what rights are you being denied?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are stupid questions. I know you think you are making sense, but when you have to ask what extra rights white shad from 1776 until 1965 that blacks did not have then you can only be a :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already admitted in another thread that White poverty rates fell more than Black poverty rates in the U.S.A since Civil Rights.
> 
> So, what makes you so sure any "Extra privileges" for Blacks will bring you up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I said that the rate of poverty between whites and blacks stayed the same. Numerically white pivery was reduced by 15 percent and vlack poverty by 27 percent.
> 
> That's why you get dunce caps. Because you're a dumb ass.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> to the OP,
> 
> I'll ask again.
> 
> as a white person what extra rights do I have? name one
> 
> also, what extra rights did I have from 1776 until 1965?
> 
> what rights are you being denied?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are stupid questions. I know you think you are making sense, but when you have to ask what extra rights white shad from 1776 until 1965 that blacks did not have then you can only be a :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already admitted in another thread that White poverty rates fell more than Black poverty rates in the U.S.A since Civil Rights.
> 
> So, what makes you so sure any "Extra privileges" for Blacks will bring you up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I said that the rate of poverty of backs relative to  that of whites stayed the same. Numerically white poverty reduced nu 15 percent and black poverty 31  percent.
> 
> Now who is asking for extra rights?. Equal pay for blacks which would reduce poverty even more for backs is not asking for something extra.
> 
> This is why you get dunce caps. Because you're a dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the Black poverty rate fell by about 1/2, as opposed to the White poverty rate which fell by about 3/4th.
> 
> BTW, did you know since the end of Apartheid in South Africa, that the White income level increased faster than the Black income level?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your chart shows us that whites have always had the highest income level in South Africa idiot.
> 
> Well I do think that a 31 percent drop is double a 15 percent drop. And so whatever point you are trying to make doesn't exist
Click to expand...


Yes, but shouldn't have the Blacks gained income on Whites with the introduction of more rights after the end of Apartheid in South Africa, instead the opposite happened.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> to the OP,
> 
> I'll ask again.
> 
> as a white person what extra rights do I have? name one
> 
> also, what extra rights did I have from 1776 until 1965?
> 
> what rights are you being denied?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are stupid questions. I know you think you are making sense, but when you have to ask what extra rights white shad from 1776 until 1965 that blacks did not have then you can only be a :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already admitted in another thread that White poverty rates fell more than Black poverty rates in the U.S.A since Civil Rights.
> 
> So, what makes you so sure any "Extra privileges" for Blacks will bring you up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I said that the rate of poverty between whites and blacks stayed the same. Numerically white pivery was reduced by 15 percent and vlack poverty by 27 percent.
> 
> That's why you get dunce caps. Because you're a dumb ass.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> to the OP,
> 
> I'll ask again.
> 
> as a white person what extra rights do I have? name one
> 
> also, what extra rights did I have from 1776 until 1965?
> 
> what rights are you being denied?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are stupid questions. I know you think you are making sense, but when you have to ask what extra rights white shad from 1776 until 1965 that blacks did not have then you can only be a :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already admitted in another thread that White poverty rates fell more than Black poverty rates in the U.S.A since Civil Rights.
> 
> So, what makes you so sure any "Extra privileges" for Blacks will bring you up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I said that the rate of poverty of backs relative to  that of whites stayed the same. Numerically white poverty reduced nu 15 percent and black poverty 31  percent.
> 
> Now who is asking for extra rights?. Equal pay for blacks which would reduce poverty even more for backs is not asking for something extra.
> 
> This is why you get dunce caps. Because you're a dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the Black poverty rate fell by about 1/2, as opposed to the White poverty rate which fell by about 3/4th.
> 
> BTW, did you know since the end of Apartheid in South Africa, that the White income level increased faster than the Black income level?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I do think that a 31 percent drop is double a 15 percent drop. And so whatever point you are trying to make doesn't exist
Click to expand...


Well it looks like since Civil Rights, Blacks haven't gained on Whites in the U.S.A, either.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

/\
Above.
I'm not sure what Liberal media MSNBC was thinking.

They want to show an increase in the Black - White income gap since 1967 (Civil rights era)

But, shouldn't have Civil Rights have helped Blacks propel forward?

It becomes more, and more apparent that Blacks aren't equal.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="IM2, post:
> 
> *You don't get out judge anything.??? * It doesn't matter where I was educated at. Who the hell do you think you are?
> 
> Try answering the question dumb ass.
Click to expand...


You answered the education factor above.. lol. Wanta try that again ? LOL


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> to the OP,
> 
> I'll ask again.
> 
> as a white person what extra rights do I have? name one
> 
> also, what extra rights did I have from 1776 until 1965?
> 
> what rights are you being denied?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are stupid questions. I know you think you are making sense, but when you have to ask what extra rights white shad from 1776 until 1965 that blacks did not have then you can only be a :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already admitted in another thread that White poverty rates fell more than Black poverty rates in the U.S.A since Civil Rights.
> 
> So, what makes you so sure any "Extra privileges" for Blacks will bring you up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I said that the rate of poverty between whites and blacks stayed the same. Numerically white pivery was reduced by 15 percent and vlack poverty by 27 percent.
> 
> That's why you get dunce caps. Because you're a dumb ass.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> to the OP,
> 
> I'll ask again.
> 
> as a white person what extra rights do I have? name one
> 
> also, what extra rights did I have from 1776 until 1965?
> 
> what rights are you being denied?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are stupid questions. I know you think you are making sense, but when you have to ask what extra rights white shad from 1776 until 1965 that blacks did not have then you can only be a :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already admitted in another thread that White poverty rates fell more than Black poverty rates in the U.S.A since Civil Rights.
> 
> So, what makes you so sure any "Extra privileges" for Blacks will bring you up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I said that the rate of poverty of backs relative to  that of whites stayed the same. Numerically white poverty reduced nu 15 percent and black poverty 31  percent.
> 
> Now who is asking for extra rights?. Equal pay for blacks which would reduce poverty even more for backs is not asking for something extra.
> 
> This is why you get dunce caps. Because you're a dumb ass.
Click to expand...

Not about the numbers, but more about what is being done with the numbers.


----------



## beagle9

The amazing amnesia of blacks like you, who are being eternally ungrateful towards the whites who set your people free. Now get to work like the rest of us, do your best, and quit your whining already.


----------



## Mudda

IM2 said:


> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.


Between 1776 and 1965 it was whites who built this country. Not a racist statement, just the facts.
Then we bring Africans over, teach them how to behave in western society, then fight to free them. Bunch of ungrateful bastards.


----------



## PoliticalChic

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By the way, the equal rights is all about Gods gifts so people can achieve their right to prosperity and happiness.  Nothing about rights to own someone else's property.  You with social justice want equal outcome, but as typical of liberals, they are never happy, as shown constantly when more is taken from those that work, and then given to those that don't work, like the Obamaphone lady who is the typical liberal.  When everyone is miserable and poor, then liberal equality has finally been achieved as that is FAIRNESS.  Unless you are Al Gore, Warren Buffet, Bill Clinton , Barrack Obama all liberal elites, who think they are smarter than a conservative but much smarter than a liberal voter.
> 
> View attachment 132927
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This how things always go. You can't answer the question We have to hear all the dumb-ass-ity about liberals.
> 
> Blacks worked for 2 centuries and what  they had was taken then an additional 100 years of more of the same. Spare me your opinion and answer the fucking question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mad at all the blacks that took part in enslaving a great many blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We aren't talking about slavery. But since you are ignorant to what happened:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad, but no one alive today is responsible.  Why do you blame whites alive today for something they had nothing to do with?  Are you stupid?
Click to expand...




I thought this to be pertinent to the subject:

"At least 620,000 combatants died during the four-year struggle; recent estimates put the total closer to 750,000, or more than 2 percent of the nation’s population at that time. More soldiers died in prison camps alone than America lost during the entire Vietnam War. Perhaps more to the point, *some 350,000 Union soldiers died during the conflict, abolitionists in effect if not always in intent.* Adjusted for population, that would amount to almost 5 million service deaths today, amounting to a blood sacrifice more than sufficient to redeem whatever moral or intellectual inconsistencies there are to be found in America’s founding documents.

And if that’s _not_ sufficient? Well, then, nothing will be. But for most Americans—and for much of the rest of the world—it is more than enough. "
Blood Redemption


----------



## Wyatt earp

IM2 said:


> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.





I don't get something before the 1960s blacks owned way more , I mean way more business then they do today, so why do you say whites had special treatment?


.


----------



## PoliticalChic

bear513 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get something before the 1960s blacks owned way more , I mean way more business then they do today, so why do you say whites had special treatment?
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...





In fact, black Americans were doing better in individual pursuits than many immigrants. Barone compared their American journey to the Irish: “Both rise smartly in hierarchies (government bureaucracies, the military) but haven't fared as well in free-market commerce.” http://www.usnews.com/usnews/news/articles/941114/archive_013670.htm
“Like members of outsider groups before and since, this African-American elite considered education to be the key to full citizenship. They also embraced values of character and responsibility….Gains in terms of entrepreneurship, finding a trade, finding a profession, setting down roots, buying property, and feeling they were at last becoming a genuine part of city life. They would refer to ‘color-phobia’ as ‘fast disappearing in our city.’…Peterson's great grandfather owned a pharmacy in a largely Irish neighborhood. ”                                               "Black Gotham," by University of Maryland Professor Carla Peterson.

For almost a century after the Civil War, black Americans had good reason to have a chip on their shoulder, but, somewhat amazingly, most did not- * until Liberals put it there.*
There was a noticeable absence of resentment in many accomplished black Americans a generation or two out of slavery- Kelly Miller, James Weldon Johnson, Paul Laurence Dunbar, W.E.B. DuBois, Booker T. Washington, Archibald Henry Grimke, George Washington Carver, Jack Johnson, Huddie Ledbetter, Louis Armstrong, Thurgood Marshall, Joe Louis, etc.


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, the equal rights is all about Gods gifts so people can achieve their right to prosperity and happiness.  Nothing about rights to own someone else's property.  You with social justice want equal outcome, but as typical of liberals, they are never happy, as shown constantly when more is taken from those that work, and then given to those that don't work, like the Obamaphone lady who is the typical liberal.  When everyone is miserable and poor, then liberal equality has finally been achieved as that is FAIRNESS.  Unless you are Al Gore, Warren Buffet, Bill Clinton , Barrack Obama all liberal elites, who think they are smarter than a conservative but much smarter than a liberal voter.
> 
> View attachment 132927
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This how things always go. You can't answer the question We have to hear all the dumb-ass-ity about liberals.
> 
> Blacks worked for 2 centuries and what  they had was taken then an additional 100 years of more of the same. Spare me your opinion and answer the fucking question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mad at all the blacks that took part in enslaving a great many blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We aren't talking about slavery. But since you are ignorant to what happened:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad, but no one alive today is responsible.  Why do you blame whites alive today for something they had nothing to do with?  Are you stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this to be pertinent to the subject:
> 
> "At least 620,000 combatants died during the four-year struggle; recent estimates put the total closer to 750,000, or more than 2 percent of the nation’s population at that time. More soldiers died in prison camps alone than America lost during the entire Vietnam War. Perhaps more to the point, *some 350,000 Union soldiers died during the conflict, abolitionists in effect if not always in intent.* Adjusted for population, that would amount to almost 5 million service deaths today, amounting to a blood sacrifice more than sufficient to redeem whatever moral or intellectual inconsistencies there are to be found in America’s founding documents.
> 
> And if that’s _not_ sufficient? Well, then, nothing will be. But for most Americans—and for much of the rest of the world—it is more than enough. "
> Blood Redemption
Click to expand...


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This how things always go. You can't answer the question We have to hear all the dumb-ass-ity about liberals.
> 
> Blacks worked for 2 centuries and what  they had was taken then an additional 100 years of more of the same. Spare me your opinion and answer the fucking question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mad at all the blacks that took part in enslaving a great many blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We aren't talking about slavery. But since you are ignorant to what happened:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad, but no one alive today is responsible.  Why do you blame whites alive today for something they had nothing to do with?  Are you stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this to be pertinent to the subject:
> 
> "At least 620,000 combatants died during the four-year struggle; recent estimates put the total closer to 750,000, or more than 2 percent of the nation’s population at that time. More soldiers died in prison camps alone than America lost during the entire Vietnam War. Perhaps more to the point, *some 350,000 Union soldiers died during the conflict, abolitionists in effect if not always in intent.* Adjusted for population, that would amount to almost 5 million service deaths today, amounting to a blood sacrifice more than sufficient to redeem whatever moral or intellectual inconsistencies there are to be found in America’s founding documents.
> 
> And if that’s _not_ sufficient? Well, then, nothing will be. But for most Americans—and for much of the rest of the world—it is more than enough. "
> Blood Redemption
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




You are as articulate as always.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Perhaps not as dumb as the author of the OP, this Congressman was way up there.....

...or, intellectually....way down there.

"Major Owens was a Democratic Member of Congress who represented the 11th District of New York from 1983-2007. And from 1973-74 he was Director of the Community Media Library Program at Columbia University.

Also in the mid-1990s, Owens made headlines when he said, on the House floor, that during the trans-Atlantic slave trade *some 200 million African slaves *bound for America had been thrown overboard by their white captors. *This, he explained, had permanently changed the ecology of the Atlantic Ocean and had caused sharks, as a species, to begin following ships (in search of food)." * Major Owens - Discover the Networks


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get something before the 1960s blacks owned way more , I mean way more business then they do today, so why do you say whites had special treatment?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, black Americans were doing better in individual pursuits than many immigrants. Barone compared their American journey to the Irish: “Both rise smartly in hierarchies (government bureaucracies, the military) but haven't fared as well in free-market commerce.” http://www.usnews.com/usnews/news/articles/941114/archive_013670.htm
> “Like members of outsider groups before and since, this African-American elite considered education to be the key to full citizenship. They also embraced values of character and responsibility….Gains in terms of entrepreneurship, finding a trade, finding a profession, setting down roots, buying property, and feeling they were at last becoming a genuine part of city life. They would refer to ‘color-phobia’ as ‘fast disappearing in our city.’…Peterson's great grandfather owned a pharmacy in a largely Irish neighborhood. ”                                               "Black Gotham," by University of Maryland Professor Carla Peterson.
> 
> For almost a century after the Civil War, black Americans had good reason to have a chip on their shoulder, but, somewhat amazingly, most did not- * until Liberals put it there.*
> There was a noticeable absence of resentment in many accomplished black Americans a generation or two out of slavery- Kelly Miller, James Weldon Johnson, Paul Laurence Dunbar, W.E.B. DuBois, Booker T. Washington, Archibald Henry Grimke, George Washington Carver, Jack Johnson, Huddie Ledbetter, Louis Armstrong, Thurgood Marshall, Joe Louis, etc.
Click to expand...






A post totally devoid of fact. Thurgood Marshall had no "resentment" you say?​*LOST THURGOOD MARSHALL INTERVIEW with MIKE WALLACE*


*W.E.B. DuBois*






This post is about as dumb as the shit Samuel Cartwright made up.

Mary McLeod Bethune







> The democratic doors of equal opportunity have not been opened wide to Negroes. In the Deep South, Negro youth is offered only one-fifteenth of the educational opportunity of the average American child. The great masses of Negro workers are depressed and unprotected in the lowest levels of agriculture and domestic service, while the black workers in industry are barred from certain unions and generally assigned to the more laborious and poorly paid work. Their housing and living conditions are sordid and unhealthy. They live too often in terror of the lynch mob; are deprived too often of the Constitutional right of suffrage; and are humiliated too often by the denial of civil liberties.



Say It Plain - American RadioWorks

So what this dunce is saying is that the negro was quite happy in his place until liberals came in and filled his head full of resentment.

This shows what kind of racist idiot PoliChic is.


----------



## Wyatt earp

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get something before the 1960s blacks owned way more , I mean way more business then they do today, so why do you say whites had special treatment?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, black Americans were doing better in individual pursuits than many immigrants. Barone compared their American journey to the Irish: “Both rise smartly in hierarchies (government bureaucracies, the military) but haven't fared as well in free-market commerce.” http://www.usnews.com/usnews/news/articles/941114/archive_013670.htm
> “Like members of outsider groups before and since, this African-American elite considered education to be the key to full citizenship. They also embraced values of character and responsibility….Gains in terms of entrepreneurship, finding a trade, finding a profession, setting down roots, buying property, and feeling they were at last becoming a genuine part of city life. They would refer to ‘color-phobia’ as ‘fast disappearing in our city.’…Peterson's great grandfather owned a pharmacy in a largely Irish neighborhood. ”                                               "Black Gotham," by University of Maryland Professor Carla Peterson.
> 
> For almost a century after the Civil War, black Americans had good reason to have a chip on their shoulder, but, somewhat amazingly, most did not- * until Liberals put it there.*
> There was a noticeable absence of resentment in many accomplished black Americans a generation or two out of slavery- Kelly Miller, James Weldon Johnson, Paul Laurence Dunbar, W.E.B. DuBois, Booker T. Washington, Archibald Henry Grimke, George Washington Carver, Jack Johnson, Huddie Ledbetter, Louis Armstrong, Thurgood Marshall, Joe Louis, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A post totally devoid of fact. Thurgood Marshall had no "resentment" you say?​*LOST THURGOOD MARSHALL INTERVIEW with MIKE WALLACE*
> 
> 
> *W.E.B. DuBois*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This post is about as dumb as the shit Samuel Cartwright made up.
> 
> Mary McLeod Bethune
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The democratic doors of equal opportunity have not been opened wide to Negroes. In the Deep South, Negro youth is offered only one-fifteenth of the educational opportunity of the average American child. The great masses of Negro workers are depressed and unprotected in the lowest levels of agriculture and domestic service, while the black workers in industry are barred from certain unions and generally assigned to the more laborious and poorly paid work. Their housing and living conditions are sordid and unhealthy. They live too often in terror of the lynch mob; are deprived too often of the Constitutional right of suffrage; and are humiliated too often by the denial of civil liberties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say It Plain - American RadioWorks
> 
> So what this dunce is saying is that the negro was quite happy in his place until liberals came in and filled his head full of resentment.
> 
> This shows what kind of racist idiot PoliChic is.
Click to expand...




It was the democrat minimum wage that cost 1,000s of jobs for blacks btw..



So you don't want to admit before 1960 blacks owned way more business then today? 


.


----------



## IM2

*It's Time for Whites to Accept Responsibility for Racist Systems*

By Rev, Jim Wallis







> As Nicholas Kristof said in his Sunday _New York Times_ column: "The greatest problem is not with flat-out white racists, but rather with the far larger number of Americans who believe intellectually in racial equality but are quietly oblivious to injustice around them. Too many whites unquestioningly accept a system that disproportionately punishes blacks... We are not racists, but we accept a system that acts in racist ways."
> 
> Let me add a tougher conclusion. To my white brothers and sisters: you can't continue to say you are not racist when you continue to accept and support systems that are. It's time for white people to take responsibility for our acceptance of racist systems.



It's Time for Whites to Accept Responsibility for Racist Systems


----------



## IM2

bear513 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get something before the 1960s blacks owned way more , I mean way more business then they do today, so why do you say whites had special treatment?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, black Americans were doing better in individual pursuits than many immigrants. Barone compared their American journey to the Irish: “Both rise smartly in hierarchies (government bureaucracies, the military) but haven't fared as well in free-market commerce.” http://www.usnews.com/usnews/news/articles/941114/archive_013670.htm
> “Like members of outsider groups before and since, this African-American elite considered education to be the key to full citizenship. They also embraced values of character and responsibility….Gains in terms of entrepreneurship, finding a trade, finding a profession, setting down roots, buying property, and feeling they were at last becoming a genuine part of city life. They would refer to ‘color-phobia’ as ‘fast disappearing in our city.’…Peterson's great grandfather owned a pharmacy in a largely Irish neighborhood. ”                                               "Black Gotham," by University of Maryland Professor Carla Peterson.
> 
> For almost a century after the Civil War, black Americans had good reason to have a chip on their shoulder, but, somewhat amazingly, most did not- * until Liberals put it there.*
> There was a noticeable absence of resentment in many accomplished black Americans a generation or two out of slavery- Kelly Miller, James Weldon Johnson, Paul Laurence Dunbar, W.E.B. DuBois, Booker T. Washington, Archibald Henry Grimke, George Washington Carver, Jack Johnson, Huddie Ledbetter, Louis Armstrong, Thurgood Marshall, Joe Louis, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A post totally devoid of fact. Thurgood Marshall had no "resentment" you say?​*LOST THURGOOD MARSHALL INTERVIEW with MIKE WALLACE*
> 
> 
> *W.E.B. DuBois*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This post is about as dumb as the shit Samuel Cartwright made up.
> 
> Mary McLeod Bethune
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The democratic doors of equal opportunity have not been opened wide to Negroes. In the Deep South, Negro youth is offered only one-fifteenth of the educational opportunity of the average American child. The great masses of Negro workers are depressed and unprotected in the lowest levels of agriculture and domestic service, while the black workers in industry are barred from certain unions and generally assigned to the more laborious and poorly paid work. Their housing and living conditions are sordid and unhealthy. They live too often in terror of the lynch mob; are deprived too often of the Constitutional right of suffrage; and are humiliated too often by the denial of civil liberties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say It Plain - American RadioWorks
> 
> So what this dunce is saying is that the negro was quite happy in his place until liberals came in and filled his head full of resentment.
> 
> This shows what kind of racist idiot PoliChic is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was the democrat minimum wage that cost 1,000s of jobs for blacks btw..
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't want to admit before 1960 blacks owned way more business then today?
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I won't because that's not true.

In 1928 during segregation there were 70,000 black owned businesses. That time between 1920-1930 was considered the golden age of black entrepreneurship. Today  there are 2 million black owned businesses..

You do not know anything about this bear.


----------



## IM2

*S**tuff white people do **. **.*

*point out that they've never owned slaves *

*derailment* [n]: a defensive argument, statement, or question that dismisses or seeks to undermine anti-racist arguments in an effort to preserve privilege or the status quo

“I never owned slaves.”

“No one in my family ever owned slaves.”

“Our family didn’t come to America until well after slavery.” [Note: Up until recently, this was my own white family’s favorite line.]

“The past has already happened; we can’t change it.”

stuff white people do: point out that they've never owned slaves

.


----------



## Freewill

OldLady said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another thread started on a false premise.  What in the hell is wrong with you people that you can't come up with an honest interesting thought?   I view these pages almost everyday and I do not see page after page of whites complaining about how people of color do anything.  You make crap up with is the way of the liberal left.
> 
> Ask yourself, who freed the black man from the slavery they were sold into by their own black countrymen?  Ask yourself, what religion actually did support the slave trade.  Then realize, or read a book, about how it was the American Christians that fought for the freedom of blacks.   It was WHITE men who faced the canister fire at Gettysburg.
> 
> Now what folks like you want is to be the perpetual victim so you can get over on someone else without really displaying any real intelligence or skill.  Those blacks that do show intelligence and skill do do well in America.  You perpetuate a lie, your lies widen the gap between the races.  YOU and YOUR ILK are the problem.   Time to grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I view these pages almost everyday and I do not see page after page of whites complaining about how people of color do anything.
> *Blacks are loud and unpleasant*
> 
> *The Planet of the Apes...when low IQ savages supported by high IQ suckers are allowed to procreate*
> _
> I haven't got the stomach to go hunting--it's everywhere, whites whining that blacks are taking their tax dollars via welfare and social programs, their jobs via Affirmative Action, their nieces and nephews' place in college due to quotas, causing annoying traffic jams with their protest marches, etc. etc. etc. besides the good stuff about low IQ and talking loud and wearing their pants too low.
> "Chimps" and "monkeys" always ends up in the dialogue.  "What about Chicago?" is usually in there.
> You've either got everyone on ignore, or you're not seeing this as complaints.  I do.
Click to expand...

Sure sure, you find one or two comment from the fringe, that does not make page and pages.


----------



## IM2

*11 Ways White America Avoids Taking Responsibility for its Racism*
The pernicious impact of "white fragility."
_By_ _Dr. Robin Diangelo_ / The Good Men Project



> I am white. I write and teach about what it means to be white in a society that proclaims race meaningless, yet remains deeply divided by race. A fundamental but very challenging part of my work is moving white people from an individual understanding of racism—i.e. only some people are racist and those people are bad—to a structural understanding. A structural understanding recognizes racism as a default system that institutionalizes an unequal distribution of resources and power between white people and people of color. This system is historic, taken for granted, deeply embedded, and it works to the benefit of whites.



11 Ways White America Avoids Taking Responsibility for its Racism


----------



## gipper

IM2 said:


> *11 Ways White America Avoids Taking Responsibility for its Racism*
> The pernicious impact of "white fragility."
> _By_ _Dr. Robin Diangelo_ / The Good Men Project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am white. I write and teach about what it means to be white in a society that proclaims race meaningless, yet remains deeply divided by race. A fundamental but very challenging part of my work is moving white people from an individual understanding of racism—i.e. only some people are racist and those people are bad—to a structural understanding. A structural understanding recognizes racism as a default system that institutionalizes an unequal distribution of resources and power between white people and people of color. This system is historic, taken for granted, deeply embedded, and it works to the benefit of whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 Ways White America Avoids Taking Responsibility for its Racism
Click to expand...

You accusing all white people of racism, actually makes you a racist.


----------



## Muhammed

andaronjim said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites.
> 
> 
> 
> And you are lying!
> 
> I challenge you to link to those pages.
> 
> You can't do it because you are fucking lying.
> 
> Why the fuck do you lie to yourself like that? Do you think lying to yourself is somehow help you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason why they lie is obvious to US but not to the liberals. IM2 has joined the rest of the Sociopaths that visit this site.
> How to spot a sociopath - 10 red flags that could save you from being swept under the influence of a charismatic nut job
> 
> 
> 
> *#2) Sociopaths are more spontaneous and intense than other people*. They tend to do bizarre, sometimes erratic things that most regular people wouldn't do. They are unbound by normal social contracts. Their behavior often seems irrational or extremely risky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *#3) Sociopaths are incapable of feeling shame, guilt or remorse.* Their brains simply lack the circuitry to process such emotions. This allows them to betray people, threaten people or harm people without giving it a second thought. They pursue any action that serves their own self interest even if it seriously harms others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *#4) Sociopaths invent outrageous lies about their experiences.* They wildly exaggerate things to the point of absurdity, but when they describe it to you in a storytelling format, for some reason it sounds believable at the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *#5) Sociopaths seek to dominate others and "win" at all costs.* They hate to lose any argument or fight and will viciously defend their web of lies, even to the point of logical absurdity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *#9) Sociopaths never apologize.* They are never wrong. They never feel guilt. They can never apologize. Even if shown proof that they were wrong, they will refuse to apologize and instead go on the attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *#10) Sociopaths are delusional and literally believe that what they say becomes truth* _merely because they say it! _
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Well, I've studied psychology (especially abnormal psychology) for over 30 years and in my expert opinion it would be hasty to diagnose him as a sociopath simply because he lacks the ability to present a logical reasoned argument.

Freud said that sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.

And I will add to that... sometimes stupid is just stupid.


----------



## squeeze berry

IM2 said:


> *S**tuff white people do . .*
> 
> *point out that they've never owned slaves *
> 
> *derailment* [n]: a defensive argument, statement, or question that dismisses or seeks to undermine anti-racist arguments in an effort to preserve privilege or the status quo
> 
> “I never owned slaves.”
> 
> “No one in my family ever owned slaves.”
> 
> “Our family didn’t come to America until well after slavery.” [Note: Up until recently, this was my own white family’s favorite line.]
> 
> “The past has already happened; we can’t change it.”
> 
> stuff white people do: point out that they've never owned slaves
> 
> .


ok I'll admit we are better than you


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> *It's Time for Whites to Accept Responsibility for Racist Systems*
> 
> By Rev, Jim Wallis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Nicholas Kristof said in his Sunday _New York Times_ column: "The greatest problem is not with flat-out white racists, but rather with the far larger number of Americans who believe intellectually in racial equality but are quietly oblivious to injustice around them. Too many whites unquestioningly accept a system that disproportionately punishes blacks... We are not racists, but we accept a system that acts in racist ways."
> 
> Let me add a tougher conclusion. To my white brothers and sisters: you can't continue to say you are not racist when you continue to accept and support systems that are. It's time for white people to take responsibility for our acceptance of racist systems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Time for Whites to Accept Responsibility for Racist Systems
Click to expand...


Aw the poor little Black babies are so oppressed, with their Affirmative Action, Minority Business Development Agency, and Black History Month.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> *S**tuff white people do . .*
> 
> *point out that they've never owned slaves *
> 
> *derailment* [n]: a defensive argument, statement, or question that dismisses or seeks to undermine anti-racist arguments in an effort to preserve privilege or the status quo
> 
> “I never owned slaves.”
> 
> “No one in my family ever owned slaves.”
> 
> “Our family didn’t come to America until well after slavery.” [Note: Up until recently, this was my own white family’s favorite line.]
> 
> “The past has already happened; we can’t change it.”
> 
> stuff white people do: point out that they've never owned slaves
> 
> .



So, All Whites must take collective guilt for slavery, but all Blacks must not take collective guilt for thugs.
Well, which is it?

You just care about getting yours at all costs, a truly deluded primitive.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> *11 Ways White America Avoids Taking Responsibility for its Racism*
> The pernicious impact of "white fragility."
> _By_ _Dr. Robin Diangelo_ / The Good Men Project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am white. I write and teach about what it means to be white in a society that proclaims race meaningless, yet remains deeply divided by race. A fundamental but very challenging part of my work is moving white people from an individual understanding of racism—i.e. only some people are racist and those people are bad—to a structural understanding. A structural understanding recognizes racism as a default system that institutionalizes an unequal distribution of resources and power between white people and people of color. This system is historic, taken for granted, deeply embedded, and it works to the benefit of whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 Ways White America Avoids Taking Responsibility for its Racism
Click to expand...


If it's so bad you can leave America, Chimp chump.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> *It's Time for Whites to Accept Responsibility for Racist Systems*
> 
> By Rev, Jim Wallis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Nicholas Kristof said in his Sunday _New York Times_ column: "The greatest problem is not with flat-out white racists, but rather with the far larger number of Americans who believe intellectually in racial equality but are quietly oblivious to injustice around them. Too many whites unquestioningly accept a system that disproportionately punishes blacks... We are not racists, but we accept a system that acts in racist ways."
> 
> Let me add a tougher conclusion. To my white brothers and sisters: you can't continue to say you are not racist when you continue to accept and support systems that are. It's time for white people to take responsibility for our acceptance of racist systems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Time for Whites to Accept Responsibility for Racist Systems
Click to expand...

. So the whites should except responsibility for the racist system that Obama failed at fundementally changing eh ? Umm, and what system or systems would that be ????


----------



## beagle9

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *11 Ways White America Avoids Taking Responsibility for its Racism*
> The pernicious impact of "white fragility."
> _By_ _Dr. Robin Diangelo_ / The Good Men Project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am white. I write and teach about what it means to be white in a society that proclaims race meaningless, yet remains deeply divided by race. A fundamental but very challenging part of my work is moving white people from an individual understanding of racism—i.e. only some people are racist and those people are bad—to a structural understanding. A structural understanding recognizes racism as a default system that institutionalizes an unequal distribution of resources and power between white people and people of color. This system is historic, taken for granted, deeply embedded, and it works to the benefit of whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 Ways White America Avoids Taking Responsibility for its Racism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You accusing all white people of racism, actually makes you a racist.
Click to expand...

. All white males I bet is who he accuses yes, but does he accuse white women ???  One wonders about that one.


----------



## katsteve2012

IM2 said:


> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.



If I might add something. It is undeniable what transpired during those years. And a common response that most  will provide is that they have no recollection of that era which is understandable.

When my Dad taught U.S. history at a local middle school in San Diego California in 1965, he was called on the carpet by school administrators for deviating from the lies that we were taught back then about the "Great Emancipator" and how he unselfishly freed the slaves. And how after the Civil War ended, they cast off their chains and lived happily ever after as free men and women....lol.

What my Dad did was to also cover the origin of Jim Crow laws which took effect immediately after abolishing slavery and he taught his class how these oppressive laws were born out of the original slave codes.

Since he grew up in Kansas in the 1930's, he experienced life under those laws first hand, and I'm old enough to recall traveling with he and my Mother down south and seeing what we read about today.

Those laws were not abolished until 1965. But the lingering effects of them were equally if not more damaging than the institution of slavery, because they quite effectively sent many black families who were supposed to be "free" into a cycle of generational poverty.


----------



## beagle9

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I might add something. It is undeniable what transpired during those years. And a common response that most  will provide is that they have no recollection of that era which is understandable.
> 
> When my Dad taught U.S. history at a local middle school in San Diego California in 1965, he was called on the carpet by school administrators for deviating from the lies that we were taught back then about the "Great Emancipator" and how he unselfishly freed the slaves. And how after the Civil War ended, they cast off their chains and lived happily ever after as free men and women....lol.
> 
> What my Dad did was to also cover the origin of Jim Crow laws which took effect immediately after abolishing slavery and he taught his class how these oppressive laws were born out of the original slave codes.
> 
> Since he grew up in Kansas in the 1930's, he experienced life under those laws first hand, and I'm old enough to recall traveling with he and my Mother down south and seeing what we read about today.
> 
> Those laws were not abolished until 1965. But the lingering effects of them were equally if not more damaging than the institution of slavery, because they quite effectively sent many black families who were supposed to be "free" into a cycle of generational poverty.
Click to expand...

. Was there a rebuking of black culture by white culture for various reasons, but it finally got addressed over the years, and is it a problem to this very day for various people on all sides of the coin or upon the issues for what ever reasons to this very day ???? Do blacks who engage in a victimhood culture create trouble for all blacks in the eyes of some ???? The same can be asked of the bad side of white culture, where as does it hurt white culture on whole in the eyes of some when whites go stupid ????  I ask is their blacks that harm other black's by attempting to make all blacks appear as if they have not assimilated, and never will assimilate if specific demands aren't met ? The same goes for whites, where as does bad whites appeal to the bad blacks, because the bad blacks can use them to try and get their way against all whites due to bad whites actions ??  So many people using the weaknesses of others to move their agenda's forward. America has got to get smart to the bullcrap, and unite all American races against the bullcrap.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This how things always go. You can't answer the question We have to hear all the dumb-ass-ity about liberals.
> 
> Blacks worked for 2 centuries and what  they had was taken then an additional 100 years of more of the same. Spare me your opinion and answer the fucking question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mad at all the blacks that took part in enslaving a great many blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We aren't talking about slavery. But since you are ignorant to what happened:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad, but no one alive today is responsible.  Why do you blame whites alive today for something they had nothing to do with?  Are you stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this to be pertinent to the subject:
> 
> "At least 620,000 combatants died during the four-year struggle; recent estimates put the total closer to 750,000, or more than 2 percent of the nation’s population at that time. More soldiers died in prison camps alone than America lost during the entire Vietnam War. Perhaps more to the point, *some 350,000 Union soldiers died during the conflict, abolitionists in effect if not always in intent.* Adjusted for population, that would amount to almost 5 million service deaths today, amounting to a blood sacrifice more than sufficient to redeem whatever moral or intellectual inconsistencies there are to be found in America’s founding documents.
> 
> And if that’s _not_ sufficient? Well, then, nothing will be. But for most Americans—and for much of the rest of the world—it is more than enough. "
> Blood Redemption
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I might add something. It is undeniable what transpired during those years. And a common response that most  will provide is that they have no recollection of that era which is understandable.
> 
> When my Dad taught U.S. history at a local middle school in San Diego California in 1965, he was called on the carpet by school administrators for deviating from the lies that we were taught back then about the "Great Emancipator" and how he unselfishly freed the slaves. And how after the Civil War ended, they cast off their chains and lived happily ever after as free men and women....lol.
> 
> What my Dad did was to also cover the origin of Jim Crow laws which took effect immediately after abolishing slavery and he taught his class how these oppressive laws were born out of the original slave codes.
> 
> Since he grew up in Kansas in the 1930's, he experienced life under those laws first hand, and I'm old enough to recall traveling with he and my Mother down south and seeing what we read about today.
> 
> Those laws were not abolished until 1965. But the lingering effects of them were equally if not more damaging than the institution of slavery, because they quite effectively sent many black families who were supposed to be "free" into a cycle of generational poverty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Was there a rebuking of black culture by white culture for various reasons, but it finally got addressed over the years, and is it a problem to this very day for various people on all sides of the coin or upon the issues for what ever reasons to this very day ???? Do blacks who engage in a victimhood culture create trouble for all blacks in the eyes of some ???? The same can be asked of the bad side of white culture, where as does it hurt white culture on whole in the eyes of some when whites go stupid ????  I ask is their blacks that harm other black's by attempting to make all blacks appear as if they have not assimilated, and never will assimilate if specific demands aren't met ? The same goes for whites, where as does bad whites appeal to the bad blacks, because the bad blacks can use them to try and get their way against all whites due to bad whites actions ??  So many people using the weaknesses of others to move their agenda's forward. America has got to get smart to the bullcrap, and unite all American races against the bullcrap.
Click to expand...


Assimilate into what? What reason did white culture have to rebuke any other culture? There is no black victimhood culture.

You think you are making sense here, but this is a bunch of ignorant drivel.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It's Time for Whites to Accept Responsibility for Racist Systems*
> 
> By Rev, Jim Wallis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Nicholas Kristof said in his Sunday _New York Times_ column: "The greatest problem is not with flat-out white racists, but rather with the far larger number of Americans who believe intellectually in racial equality but are quietly oblivious to injustice around them. Too many whites unquestioningly accept a system that disproportionately punishes blacks... We are not racists, but we accept a system that acts in racist ways."
> 
> Let me add a tougher conclusion. To my white brothers and sisters: you can't continue to say you are not racist when you continue to accept and support systems that are. It's time for white people to take responsibility for our acceptance of racist systems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Time for Whites to Accept Responsibility for Racist Systems
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So the whites should except responsibility for the racist system that Obama failed at fundementally changing eh ? Umm, and what system or systems would that be ????
Click to expand...


You go ask the writer of tis article that question. Obama has nothing to do with this.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *11 Ways White America Avoids Taking Responsibility for its Racism*
> The pernicious impact of "white fragility."
> _By_ _Dr. Robin Diangelo_ / The Good Men Project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am white. I write and teach about what it means to be white in a society that proclaims race meaningless, yet remains deeply divided by race. A fundamental but very challenging part of my work is moving white people from an individual understanding of racism—i.e. only some people are racist and those people are bad—to a structural understanding. A structural understanding recognizes racism as a default system that institutionalizes an unequal distribution of resources and power between white people and people of color. This system is historic, taken for granted, deeply embedded, and it works to the benefit of whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 Ways White America Avoids Taking Responsibility for its Racism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's so bad you can leave America, Chimp chump.
Click to expand...


When you go back to Poland i'll think about it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *11 Ways White America Avoids Taking Responsibility for its Racism*
> The pernicious impact of "white fragility."
> _By_ _Dr. Robin Diangelo_ / The Good Men Project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am white. I write and teach about what it means to be white in a society that proclaims race meaningless, yet remains deeply divided by race. A fundamental but very challenging part of my work is moving white people from an individual understanding of racism—i.e. only some people are racist and those people are bad—to a structural understanding. A structural understanding recognizes racism as a default system that institutionalizes an unequal distribution of resources and power between white people and people of color. This system is historic, taken for granted, deeply embedded, and it works to the benefit of whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 Ways White America Avoids Taking Responsibility for its Racism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's so bad you can leave America, Chimp chump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you go back to Poland i'll think about it.
Click to expand...


It's apparent you just stay to cause trouble for White America, whether by design, or by sloth, or greedy, or idiocy, it sure sounds like a parasite to me.


----------



## OldLady

bear513 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get something before the 1960s blacks owned way more , I mean way more business then they do today, so why do you say whites had special treatment?
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I believe they owned "way more businesses" than now because before the 1960's, blacks could not enter white establishments or be served in them.  So they had to open their own, in their own neighborhoods.


----------



## IM2

So now we are on 20 pages of white boys and white girls being unable to answer the question.


----------



## IM2

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get something before the 1960s blacks owned way more , I mean way more business then they do today, so why do you say whites had special treatment?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe they owned "way more businesses" than now because before the 1960's, blacks could not enter white establishments or be served in them.  So they had to open their own, in their own neighborhoods.
Click to expand...


But numerically they did not.


----------



## gipper

IM2 said:


> So now we are on 20 pages of white boys and white girls being unable to answer the question.


When are you going to thank me for my ancestors efforts in fighting and dying to end slavery?


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *11 Ways White America Avoids Taking Responsibility for its Racism*
> The pernicious impact of "white fragility."
> _By_ _Dr. Robin Diangelo_ / The Good Men Project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am white. I write and teach about what it means to be white in a society that proclaims race meaningless, yet remains deeply divided by race. A fundamental but very challenging part of my work is moving white people from an individual understanding of racism—i.e. only some people are racist and those people are bad—to a structural understanding. A structural understanding recognizes racism as a default system that institutionalizes an unequal distribution of resources and power between white people and people of color. This system is historic, taken for granted, deeply embedded, and it works to the benefit of whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 Ways White America Avoids Taking Responsibility for its Racism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's so bad you can leave America, Chimp chump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you go back to Poland i'll think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's apparent you just stay to cause trouble for White America, whether by design, or by sloth, or greedy, or idiocy, it sure sounds like a parasite to me.
Click to expand...


.What is apparent is that white boys like you lack the balls to answer my question.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get something before the 1960s blacks owned way more , I mean way more business then they do today, so why do you say whites had special treatment?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe they owned "way more businesses" than now because before the 1960's, blacks could not enter white establishments or be served in them.  So they had to open their own, in their own neighborhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But numerically they did not.
Click to expand...


The smarter groups like,Jews, Chinese and Asian Indians learned they could succeed with businesses of their own in the face of adversity, but Blacks haven't learned that very well, either they're too lazy, or too stupid to learn from this mistake.

I even noticed in Black neighborhoods Ive been in, that a lot of business owners are Asian, so it seems that someone doesn't get the hint.


----------



## gipper

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *11 Ways White America Avoids Taking Responsibility for its Racism*
> The pernicious impact of "white fragility."
> _By_ _Dr. Robin Diangelo_ / The Good Men Project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am white. I write and teach about what it means to be white in a society that proclaims race meaningless, yet remains deeply divided by race. A fundamental but very challenging part of my work is moving white people from an individual understanding of racism—i.e. only some people are racist and those people are bad—to a structural understanding. A structural understanding recognizes racism as a default system that institutionalizes an unequal distribution of resources and power between white people and people of color. This system is historic, taken for granted, deeply embedded, and it works to the benefit of whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 Ways White America Avoids Taking Responsibility for its Racism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's so bad you can leave America, Chimp chump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you go back to Poland i'll think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's apparent you just stay to cause trouble for White America, whether by design, or by sloth, or greedy, or idiocy, it sure sounds like a parasite to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .What is apparent is that white boys like you lack the balls to answer my question.
Click to expand...

See post #21.  It is right there before your eyes.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *11 Ways White America Avoids Taking Responsibility for its Racism*
> The pernicious impact of "white fragility."
> _By_ _Dr. Robin Diangelo_ / The Good Men Project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am white. I write and teach about what it means to be white in a society that proclaims race meaningless, yet remains deeply divided by race. A fundamental but very challenging part of my work is moving white people from an individual understanding of racism—i.e. only some people are racist and those people are bad—to a structural understanding. A structural understanding recognizes racism as a default system that institutionalizes an unequal distribution of resources and power between white people and people of color. This system is historic, taken for granted, deeply embedded, and it works to the benefit of whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 Ways White America Avoids Taking Responsibility for its Racism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's so bad you can leave America, Chimp chump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you go back to Poland i'll think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's apparent you just stay to cause trouble for White America, whether by design, or by sloth, or greedy, or idiocy, it sure sounds like a parasite to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .What is apparent is that white boys like you lack the balls to answer my question.
Click to expand...


What question?
As if my Polish people enslaved you, or didn't experience prejudice of their own?
Get the f*ck out of here.


----------



## IM2

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we are on 20 pages of white boys and white girls being unable to answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to thank me for my ancestors efforts in fighting and dying to end slavery?
Click to expand...


Never because they didn't do it.

But when are you going to thank me for my ancestors fighting and dying to provide you whites with independence from Britain, World War 1 and saving us from Hitler and Japan?

Another white boy who can't answer the question.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we are on 20 pages of white boys and white girls being unable to answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to thank me for my ancestors efforts in fighting and dying to end slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never because they didn't do it.
> 
> But when are you going to thank me for my ancestors fighting and dying to provide you whites with independence from Britain, World War 1 and saving us from Hitler and Japan?
> 
> Another white boy who can't answer the question.
Click to expand...


Blacks were underrepresented in WW2, unlike my Polish Americans who were overrepresented.

But, FDR, and Truman just gave Poles the royal flush, by handing Stalin Poland in Yalta Conference, and Potsdam Conference.


----------



## gipper

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we are on 20 pages of white boys and white girls being unable to answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to thank me for my ancestors efforts in fighting and dying to end slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never because they didn't do it.
> 
> But when are you going to thank me for my ancestors fighting and dying to provide you whites with independence from Britain, World War 1 and saving us from Hitler and Japan?
> 
> Another white boy who can't answer the question.
Click to expand...

Thank you.  

See?  That wasn't hard.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *11 Ways White America Avoids Taking Responsibility for its Racism*
> The pernicious impact of "white fragility."
> _By_ _Dr. Robin Diangelo_ / The Good Men Project
> 
> 11 Ways White America Avoids Taking Responsibility for its Racism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's so bad you can leave America, Chimp chump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you go back to Poland i'll think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's apparent you just stay to cause trouble for White America, whether by design, or by sloth, or greedy, or idiocy, it sure sounds like a parasite to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .What is apparent is that white boys like you lack the balls to answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What question?
> As if my Polish people enslaved you, or didn't experience prejudice of their own?
> Get the f*ck out of here.
Click to expand...


You are polish and a racist.

Therefore your polish people haven't experienced shit.

So you can answer the question or show you lack balls.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's so bad you can leave America, Chimp chump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you go back to Poland i'll think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's apparent you just stay to cause trouble for White America, whether by design, or by sloth, or greedy, or idiocy, it sure sounds like a parasite to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .What is apparent is that white boys like you lack the balls to answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What question?
> As if my Polish people enslaved you, or didn't experience prejudice of their own?
> Get the f*ck out of here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are polish and a racist.
> 
> Therefore your polish people haven't experienced shit.
> 
> So you can answer the question or show you lack balls.
Click to expand...


I've been verbally discriminated against for my Polish heritage.

Therefor, I don't think the deplorable behavior from you, and your ilk is somehow from your position.

I think your behavior is ingrained, while most Blacks aren't particularly criminal, they are indeed on average incredibly obnoxious, and rude.

I don't like your people on the whole, and most of the "Better ones" are elderly, which fits with biology, as testosterone, and  low MAO-A levels peak in young age, and Blacks have more of these traits.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> So now we are on 20 pages of white boys and white girls being unable to answer the question.


No, we're 20 pages in to nobody being able to pull your head out of your racist ass.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we are on 20 pages of white boys and white girls being unable to answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to thank me for my ancestors efforts in fighting and dying to end slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never because they didn't do it.
> 
> But when are you going to thank me for my ancestors fighting and dying to provide you whites with independence from Britain, World War 1 and saving us from Hitler and Japan?
> 
> Another white boy who can't answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks were underrepresented in WW2, unlike my Polish Americans who were overrepresented.
> 
> But, FDR, and Truman just gave Poles the royal flush, by handing Stalin Poland in Yalta Conference, and Potsdam Conference.
Click to expand...


My father and  4 uncles fought in that war. You lie a lot about your "Polish people"  You polish people are white.

You are white. Understand? You dIdn't get anything but what other whites got.

I blacks were underrepresented its because of racial discrimination.  But I doubt this is the case. The thing is that a lot of backs fought and they did not have equal rights in the country they were fighting for. The polish who chose to join did.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we are on 20 pages of white boys and white girls being unable to answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to thank me for my ancestors efforts in fighting and dying to end slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never because they didn't do it.
> 
> But when are you going to thank me for my ancestors fighting and dying to provide you whites with independence from Britain, World War 1 and saving us from Hitler and Japan?
> 
> Another white boy who can't answer the question.
Click to expand...

Your ancestors probably sold their relatives to the Muslims in the slave trade.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you go back to Poland i'll think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's apparent you just stay to cause trouble for White America, whether by design, or by sloth, or greedy, or idiocy, it sure sounds like a parasite to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .What is apparent is that white boys like you lack the balls to answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What question?
> As if my Polish people enslaved you, or didn't experience prejudice of their own?
> Get the f*ck out of here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are polish and a racist.
> 
> Therefore your polish people haven't experienced shit.
> 
> So you can answer the question or show you lack balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been verbally discriminated against for my Polish heritage.
> 
> Therefor, I don't think the deplorable behavior from you, and your ilk is somehow from your position.
> 
> I think your behavior is ingrained, while most Blacks aren't particularly criminal, they are indeed on average incredibly obnoxious, and rude.
> 
> I don't like your people on the whole, and most of the "Better ones" are elderly, which fits with biology, as testosterone, and  low MAO-A levels peak in young age, and Blacks have more of these traits.
Click to expand...


I don't care what you don't like white boy. You have not been discriminated against. You got called names.

My behavior is not deplorable. You just can't deal with the truth.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we are on 20 pages of white boys and white girls being unable to answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to thank me for my ancestors efforts in fighting and dying to end slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never because they didn't do it.
> 
> But when are you going to thank me for my ancestors fighting and dying to provide you whites with independence from Britain, World War 1 and saving us from Hitler and Japan?
> 
> Another white boy who can't answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks were underrepresented in WW2, unlike my Polish Americans who were overrepresented.
> 
> But, FDR, and Truman just gave Poles the royal flush, by handing Stalin Poland in Yalta Conference, and Potsdam Conference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My father and  4 uncles fought in that war. You lie a lot about your "Polish people"  You polish people are white.
> 
> You are white. Understand? You dIdn't get anything but what other whites got.
> 
> I blacks were underrepresented its because of racial discrimination.  But I doubt this is the case. The thing is that a lot of backs fought and they did not have equal rights in the country they were fighting for. The polish who chose to join did.
Click to expand...

You've done a fine job of illustrating why blacks were discriminated against in the first place.


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we are on 20 pages of white boys and white girls being unable to answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to thank me for my ancestors efforts in fighting and dying to end slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never because they didn't do it.
> 
> But when are you going to thank me for my ancestors fighting and dying to provide you whites with independence from Britain, World War 1 and saving us from Hitler and Japan?
> 
> Another white boy who can't answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ancestors probably sold their relatives to the Muslims in the slave trade.
Click to expand...






We are taking abut the 189 years whites were given rights and handouts at the expense of everyone else.​


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we are on 20 pages of white boys and white girls being unable to answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to thank me for my ancestors efforts in fighting and dying to end slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never because they didn't do it.
> 
> But when are you going to thank me for my ancestors fighting and dying to provide you whites with independence from Britain, World War 1 and saving us from Hitler and Japan?
> 
> Another white boy who can't answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks were underrepresented in WW2, unlike my Polish Americans who were overrepresented.
> 
> But, FDR, and Truman just gave Poles the royal flush, by handing Stalin Poland in Yalta Conference, and Potsdam Conference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My father and  4 uncles fought in that war. You lie a lot about your "Polish people"  You polish people are white.
> 
> You are white. Understand? You dIdn't get anything but what other whites got.
> 
> I blacks were underrepresented its because of racial discrimination.  But I doubt this is the case. The thing is that a lot of backs fought and they did not have equal rights in the country they were fighting for. The polish who chose to join did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've done a fine job of illustrating why blacks were discriminated against in the first place.
Click to expand...





Why? Because white boys are so insecure that they can't deal with the truth?​


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we are on 20 pages of white boys and white girls being unable to answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to thank me for my ancestors efforts in fighting and dying to end slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never because they didn't do it.
> 
> But when are you going to thank me for my ancestors fighting and dying to provide you whites with independence from Britain, World War 1 and saving us from Hitler and Japan?
> 
> Another white boy who can't answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks were underrepresented in WW2, unlike my Polish Americans who were overrepresented.
> 
> But, FDR, and Truman just gave Poles the royal flush, by handing Stalin Poland in Yalta Conference, and Potsdam Conference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My father and  4 uncles fought in that war. You lie a lot about your "Polish people"  You polish people are white.
> 
> You are white. Understand? You dIdn't get anything but what other whites got.
> 
> I blacks were underrepresented its because of racial discrimination.  But I doubt this is the case. The thing is that a lot of backs fought and they did not have equal rights in the country they were fighting for. The polish who chose to join did.
Click to expand...


About 1 million or 8% of the U.S armed forces in WW2 were Polish, and about 1 million, or 8% of the U.S armed forces were Black.

Thing is about 4% of the U.S.A was Polish back then, and about 10% of the U.S.A was Black back then.


----------



## IM2

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we are on 20 pages of white boys and white girls being unable to answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to thank me for my ancestors efforts in fighting and dying to end slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never because they didn't do it.
> 
> But when are you going to thank me for my ancestors fighting and dying to provide you whites with independence from Britain, World War 1 and saving us from Hitler and Japan?
> 
> Another white boy who can't answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> See?  That wasn't hard.
Click to expand...





Post 21 didn't answer the question.​


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we are on 20 pages of white boys and white girls being unable to answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to thank me for my ancestors efforts in fighting and dying to end slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never because they didn't do it.
> 
> But when are you going to thank me for my ancestors fighting and dying to provide you whites with independence from Britain, World War 1 and saving us from Hitler and Japan?
> 
> Another white boy who can't answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks were underrepresented in WW2, unlike my Polish Americans who were overrepresented.
> 
> But, FDR, and Truman just gave Poles the royal flush, by handing Stalin Poland in Yalta Conference, and Potsdam Conference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are white. Understand? You dIdn't get anything but what other whites got.
Click to expand...


Yeah, and I don't think a dumb Negro joke would be accepted on TV, like dumb Polak jokes have been.

It seems to be "Okay" because Poles are "White"


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we are on 20 pages of white boys and white girls being unable to answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to thank me for my ancestors efforts in fighting and dying to end slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never because they didn't do it.
> 
> But when are you going to thank me for my ancestors fighting and dying to provide you whites with independence from Britain, World War 1 and saving us from Hitler and Japan?
> 
> Another white boy who can't answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ancestors probably sold their relatives to the Muslims in the slave trade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are taking abut the 189 years whites were given rights and handouts at the expense of everyone else.​
Click to expand...

I'm talking about blacks selling out their own. Incapable of seeing the damage they were creating. Or maybe not caring as long as they could tap some Muslim puss.


----------



## gipper

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we are on 20 pages of white boys and white girls being unable to answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to thank me for my ancestors efforts in fighting and dying to end slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never because they didn't do it.
> 
> But when are you going to thank me for my ancestors fighting and dying to provide you whites with independence from Britain, World War 1 and saving us from Hitler and Japan?
> 
> Another white boy who can't answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks were underrepresented in WW2, unlike my Polish Americans who were overrepresented.
> 
> But, FDR, and Truman just gave Poles the royal flush, by handing Stalin Poland in Yalta Conference, and Potsdam Conference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My father and  4 uncles fought in that war. You lie a lot about your "Polish people"  You polish people are white.
> 
> You are white. Understand? You dIdn't get anything but what other whites got.
> 
> I blacks were underrepresented its because of racial discrimination.  But I doubt this is the case. The thing is that a lot of backs fought and they did not have equal rights in the country they were fighting for. The polish who chose to join did.
Click to expand...

...and if blacks were over represented as some ethnics groups were, you would complain about THAT being discriminatory.  

Imagine if on D-Day the first wave to hit the beach were black units, suffering high casualty rates.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's apparent you just stay to cause trouble for White America, whether by design, or by sloth, or greedy, or idiocy, it sure sounds like a parasite to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .What is apparent is that white boys like you lack the balls to answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What question?
> As if my Polish people enslaved you, or didn't experience prejudice of their own?
> Get the f*ck out of here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are polish and a racist.
> 
> Therefore your polish people haven't experienced shit.
> 
> So you can answer the question or show you lack balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been verbally discriminated against for my Polish heritage.
> 
> Therefor, I don't think the deplorable behavior from you, and your ilk is somehow from your position.
> 
> I think your behavior is ingrained, while most Blacks aren't particularly criminal, they are indeed on average incredibly obnoxious, and rude.
> 
> I don't like your people on the whole, and most of the "Better ones" are elderly, which fits with biology, as testosterone, and  low MAO-A levels peak in young age, and Blacks have more of these traits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care what you don't like white boy. You have not been discriminated against. You got called names.
> 
> My behavior is not deplorable. You just can't deal with the truth.
Click to expand...


What discrimination have you experienced, exactly?


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we are on 20 pages of white boys and white girls being unable to answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to thank me for my ancestors efforts in fighting and dying to end slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never because they didn't do it.
> 
> But when are you going to thank me for my ancestors fighting and dying to provide you whites with independence from Britain, World War 1 and saving us from Hitler and Japan?
> 
> Another white boy who can't answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks were underrepresented in WW2, unlike my Polish Americans who were overrepresented.
> 
> But, FDR, and Truman just gave Poles the royal flush, by handing Stalin Poland in Yalta Conference, and Potsdam Conference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My father and  4 uncles fought in that war. You lie a lot about your "Polish people"  You polish people are white.
> 
> You are white. Understand? You dIdn't get anything but what other whites got.
> 
> I blacks were underrepresented its because of racial discrimination.  But I doubt this is the case. The thing is that a lot of backs fought and they did not have equal rights in the country they were fighting for. The polish who chose to join did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 1 million or 8% of the U.S armed forces in WW2 were Polish, and about 1 million, or 8% of the U.S armed forces were Black.
> 
> Thing is about 4% of the U.S.A was Polish back then, and 10% of the U.S.A was Black back then.
Click to expand...




SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we are on 20 pages of white boys and white girls being unable to answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to thank me for my ancestors efforts in fighting and dying to end slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never because they didn't do it.
> 
> But when are you going to thank me for my ancestors fighting and dying to provide you whites with independence from Britain, World War 1 and saving us from Hitler and Japan?
> 
> Another white boy who can't answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks were underrepresented in WW2, unlike my Polish Americans who were overrepresented.
> 
> But, FDR, and Truman just gave Poles the royal flush, by handing Stalin Poland in Yalta Conference, and Potsdam Conference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are white. Understand? You dIdn't get anything but what other whites got.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and I don't think a dumb Negro joke would be accepted on TV, like dumb Polak jokes have been.
> 
> It seems to be "Okay" because Poles are "White"
Click to expand...





You are polish and a racist. Stop your whining.​


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> Why? Because white boys are so insecure that they can't deal with the truth?​


The truth is you have the IQ of a housefly and would have stood no chance against a race with brains.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to thank me for my ancestors efforts in fighting and dying to end slavery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never because they didn't do it.
> 
> But when are you going to thank me for my ancestors fighting and dying to provide you whites with independence from Britain, World War 1 and saving us from Hitler and Japan?
> 
> Another white boy who can't answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks were underrepresented in WW2, unlike my Polish Americans who were overrepresented.
> 
> But, FDR, and Truman just gave Poles the royal flush, by handing Stalin Poland in Yalta Conference, and Potsdam Conference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My father and  4 uncles fought in that war. You lie a lot about your "Polish people"  You polish people are white.
> 
> You are white. Understand? You dIdn't get anything but what other whites got.
> 
> I blacks were underrepresented its because of racial discrimination.  But I doubt this is the case. The thing is that a lot of backs fought and they did not have equal rights in the country they were fighting for. The polish who chose to join did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 1 million or 8% of the U.S armed forces in WW2 were Polish, and about 1 million, or 8% of the U.S armed forces were Black.
> 
> Thing is about 4% of the U.S.A was Polish back then, and 10% of the U.S.A was Black back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to thank me for my ancestors efforts in fighting and dying to end slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never because they didn't do it.
> 
> But when are you going to thank me for my ancestors fighting and dying to provide you whites with independence from Britain, World War 1 and saving us from Hitler and Japan?
> 
> Another white boy who can't answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks were underrepresented in WW2, unlike my Polish Americans who were overrepresented.
> 
> But, FDR, and Truman just gave Poles the royal flush, by handing Stalin Poland in Yalta Conference, and Potsdam Conference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are white. Understand? You dIdn't get anything but what other whites got.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and I don't think a dumb Negro joke would be accepted on TV, like dumb Polak jokes have been.
> 
> It seems to be "Okay" because Poles are "White"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are polish and a racist. Stop your whining.​
Click to expand...


If there was a dumb Negro joke on TV, I can't imagine the outrage there would be.
You for one would probably Chimp out.
But, against Poles, it's accepted, and it's prejudiced content neglected.


----------



## IM2

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we are on 20 pages of white boys and white girls being unable to answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to thank me for my ancestors efforts in fighting and dying to end slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never because they didn't do it.
> 
> But when are you going to thank me for my ancestors fighting and dying to provide you whites with independence from Britain, World War 1 and saving us from Hitler and Japan?
> 
> Another white boy who can't answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks were underrepresented in WW2, unlike my Polish Americans who were overrepresented.
> 
> But, FDR, and Truman just gave Poles the royal flush, by handing Stalin Poland in Yalta Conference, and Potsdam Conference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My father and  4 uncles fought in that war. You lie a lot about your "Polish people"  You polish people are white.
> 
> You are white. Understand? You dIdn't get anything but what other whites got.
> 
> I blacks were underrepresented its because of racial discrimination.  But I doubt this is the case. The thing is that a lot of backs fought and they did not have equal rights in the country they were fighting for. The polish who chose to join did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and if blacks were over represented as some ethnics groups were, you would complain about THAT being discriminatory.
> 
> Imagine if on D-Day the first wave to hit the beach were black units, suffering high casualty rates.
Click to expand...





You fail to understand that blacks were dying in a  war for a nation that did not consider them citizens, My father took a bullet for America and had to sit on the back of the bus when he came back,​


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to thank me for my ancestors efforts in fighting and dying to end slavery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never because they didn't do it.
> 
> But when are you going to thank me for my ancestors fighting and dying to provide you whites with independence from Britain, World War 1 and saving us from Hitler and Japan?
> 
> Another white boy who can't answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks were underrepresented in WW2, unlike my Polish Americans who were overrepresented.
> 
> But, FDR, and Truman just gave Poles the royal flush, by handing Stalin Poland in Yalta Conference, and Potsdam Conference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My father and  4 uncles fought in that war. You lie a lot about your "Polish people"  You polish people are white.
> 
> You are white. Understand? You dIdn't get anything but what other whites got.
> 
> I blacks were underrepresented its because of racial discrimination.  But I doubt this is the case. The thing is that a lot of backs fought and they did not have equal rights in the country they were fighting for. The polish who chose to join did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and if blacks were over represented as some ethnics groups were, you would complain about THAT being discriminatory.
> 
> Imagine if on D-Day the first wave to hit the beach were black units, suffering high casualty rates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fail to understand that blacks were dying in a  war for a nation that did not consider them citizens, My father took a bullet for America and had to sit on the back of the bus when he came back,​
Click to expand...


Why didn't your father moved to a Northern state, where he wouldn't have had to sit in the back of the bus?
Maybe like you, you are quick to screech, and slow to do something about it?


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because white boys are so insecure that they can't deal with the truth?​
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is you have the IQ of a housefly and would have stood no chance against a race with brains.
Click to expand...





That's why I have you white boys scared to answer a question and totally avoiding the issue by making idiotic comments.​


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never because they didn't do it.
> 
> But when are you going to thank me for my ancestors fighting and dying to provide you whites with independence from Britain, World War 1 and saving us from Hitler and Japan?
> 
> Another white boy who can't answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks were underrepresented in WW2, unlike my Polish Americans who were overrepresented.
> 
> But, FDR, and Truman just gave Poles the royal flush, by handing Stalin Poland in Yalta Conference, and Potsdam Conference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My father and  4 uncles fought in that war. You lie a lot about your "Polish people"  You polish people are white.
> 
> You are white. Understand? You dIdn't get anything but what other whites got.
> 
> I blacks were underrepresented its because of racial discrimination.  But I doubt this is the case. The thing is that a lot of backs fought and they did not have equal rights in the country they were fighting for. The polish who chose to join did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and if blacks were over represented as some ethnics groups were, you would complain about THAT being discriminatory.
> 
> Imagine if on D-Day the first wave to hit the beach were black units, suffering high casualty rates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fail to understand that blacks were dying in a  war for a nation that did not consider them citizens, My father took a bullet for America and had to sit on the back of the bus when he came back,​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why didn't your father moved to a Northern state, where he wouldn't have had to sit in the back of the bus?
> Maybe like you, you are quick to screech, and slow to do something about it?
Click to expand...





He lived n Ohio at that time.​


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks were underrepresented in WW2, unlike my Polish Americans who were overrepresented.
> 
> But, FDR, and Truman just gave Poles the royal flush, by handing Stalin Poland in Yalta Conference, and Potsdam Conference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My father and  4 uncles fought in that war. You lie a lot about your "Polish people"  You polish people are white.
> 
> You are white. Understand? You dIdn't get anything but what other whites got.
> 
> I blacks were underrepresented its because of racial discrimination.  But I doubt this is the case. The thing is that a lot of backs fought and they did not have equal rights in the country they were fighting for. The polish who chose to join did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and if blacks were over represented as some ethnics groups were, you would complain about THAT being discriminatory.
> 
> Imagine if on D-Day the first wave to hit the beach were black units, suffering high casualty rates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fail to understand that blacks were dying in a  war for a nation that did not consider them citizens, My father took a bullet for America and had to sit on the back of the bus when he came back,​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why didn't your father moved to a Northern state, where he wouldn't have had to sit in the back of the bus?
> Maybe like you, you are quick to screech, and slow to do something about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He lived n Ohio at that time.​
Click to expand...


Show me a source for Ohio doing this?


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because white boys are so insecure that they can't deal with the truth?​
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is you have the IQ of a housefly and would have stood no chance against a race with brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I have you white boys scared to answer a question and totally avoiding the issue by making idiotic comments.​
Click to expand...

You keep puking up your banana and re-eating it.


----------



## beagle9

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we are on 20 pages of white boys and white girls being unable to answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to thank me for my ancestors efforts in fighting and dying to end slavery?
Click to expand...

. He would rather try to weasel out of that aspect of things, so don't ever count on this feller putting his spoon away, because he wants it the easy way.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we are on 20 pages of white boys and white girls being unable to answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to thank me for my ancestors efforts in fighting and dying to end slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never because they didn't do it.
> 
> But when are you going to thank me for my ancestors fighting and dying to provide you whites with independence from Britain, World War 1 and saving us from Hitler and Japan?
> 
> Another white boy who can't answer the question.
Click to expand...

. You are one ungrateful human being that blacks would want to seperate from, because you don't speak for them is what they would say. I hope the useful idiot liberal whites are reading your idiocy, because they are fooled by someone like you or have been fooled by your ilk, and that's a crying shame for them.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we are on 20 pages of white boys and white girls being unable to answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to thank me for my ancestors efforts in fighting and dying to end slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never because they didn't do it.
> 
> But when are you going to thank me for my ancestors fighting and dying to provide you whites with independence from Britain, World War 1 and saving us from Hitler and Japan?
> 
> Another white boy who can't answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ancestors probably sold their relatives to the Muslims in the slave trade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are taking abut the 189 years whites were given rights and handouts at the expense of everyone else.​
Click to expand...

. They (the whites) were given handouts or they created the handouts to give to others ????


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because white boys are so insecure that they can't deal with the truth?​
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is you have the IQ of a housefly and would have stood no chance against a race with brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I have you white boys scared to answer a question and totally avoiding the issue by making idiotic comments.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep puking up your banana and re-eating it.
Click to expand...


So, he's not just Black, he's Gay too?


----------



## Iceweasel

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we are on 20 pages of white boys and white girls being unable to answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to thank me for my ancestors efforts in fighting and dying to end slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never because they didn't do it.
> 
> But when are you going to thank me for my ancestors fighting and dying to provide you whites with independence from Britain, World War 1 and saving us from Hitler and Japan?
> 
> Another white boy who can't answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ancestors probably sold their relatives to the Muslims in the slave trade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are taking abut the 189 years whites were given rights and handouts at the expense of everyone else.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . They (the whites) were given handouts or they created the handouts to give to others ????
Click to expand...

He's still fine tuning his racist rants. Why, is a mystery.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My father and  4 uncles fought in that war. You lie a lot about your "Polish people"  You polish people are white.
> 
> You are white. Understand? You dIdn't get anything but what other whites got.
> 
> I blacks were underrepresented its because of racial discrimination.  But I doubt this is the case. The thing is that a lot of backs fought and they did not have equal rights in the country they were fighting for. The polish who chose to join did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and if blacks were over represented as some ethnics groups were, you would complain about THAT being discriminatory.
> 
> Imagine if on D-Day the first wave to hit the beach were black units, suffering high casualty rates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fail to understand that blacks were dying in a  war for a nation that did not consider them citizens, My father took a bullet for America and had to sit on the back of the bus when he came back,​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why didn't your father moved to a Northern state, where he wouldn't have had to sit in the back of the bus?
> Maybe like you, you are quick to screech, and slow to do something about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He lived n Ohio at that time.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me a source for Ohio doing this?
Click to expand...


No, you asked me why he didn't move north He did live in the north. The thing is why should he have had to move to the north? Then the deal is that  when he did travel to the south to visit his mother he still had to ride in the back of the bus. At the same time in Ohio things were segregated. So then you have no argument to make nor does anyone have to show your punk ass proof of anything.

The question to be answered is what do you call the years from 1776 until 1965 if it wasn't  whites being given rights and handouts  on the backs of others.  None of you pussies can answer that question because you know that is exactly what it was and that for at least 189 years out of the 240, almost 241 years this place has called itself a nation whites got rights and handouts on the backs of others and then when the laws were made to make certain that others who were the ones who were being denied those rights should have them, whites like you maggots started whining like Julio Gallo about how unfair it was and then it evolved into making up bullshit of how others are asking for extra things. And that's where we are at now,  We live in a country a with a bunch of sniveling white crybabies whining because they actually have to live by the words in the constitution they brag about being the greatest document of all time. A bunch of white crybabies who think hey are entitled to be given everything because of their race whining because they must abide by the all men are created equal words their "great founders" who found a land with people here already on it wrote on a piece of paper..


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to thank me for my ancestors efforts in fighting and dying to end slavery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never because they didn't do it.
> 
> But when are you going to thank me for my ancestors fighting and dying to provide you whites with independence from Britain, World War 1 and saving us from Hitler and Japan?
> 
> Another white boy who can't answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks were underrepresented in WW2, unlike my Polish Americans who were overrepresented.
> 
> But, FDR, and Truman just gave Poles the royal flush, by handing Stalin Poland in Yalta Conference, and Potsdam Conference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My father and  4 uncles fought in that war. You lie a lot about your "Polish people"  You polish people are white.
> 
> You are white. Understand? You dIdn't get anything but what other whites got.
> 
> I blacks were underrepresented its because of racial discrimination.  But I doubt this is the case. The thing is that a lot of backs fought and they did not have equal rights in the country they were fighting for. The polish who chose to join did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've done a fine job of illustrating why blacks were discriminated against in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because white boys are so insecure that they can't deal with the truth?​
Click to expand...

 The truth according to who, you ?? ROTFLMBO.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because white boys are so insecure that they can't deal with the truth?​
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is you have the IQ of a housefly and would have stood no chance against a race with brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I have you white boys scared to answer a question and totally avoiding the issue by making idiotic comments.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep puking up your banana and re-eating it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, he's not just Black, he's Gay too?
Click to expand...




Iceweasel said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to thank me for my ancestors efforts in fighting and dying to end slavery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never because they didn't do it.
> 
> But when are you going to thank me for my ancestors fighting and dying to provide you whites with independence from Britain, World War 1 and saving us from Hitler and Japan?
> 
> Another white boy who can't answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ancestors probably sold their relatives to the Muslims in the slave trade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are taking abut the 189 years whites were given rights and handouts at the expense of everyone else.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . They (the whites) were given handouts or they created the handouts to give to others ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's still fine tuning his racist rants. Why, is a mystery.
Click to expand...







What racist rants? I said whites were given rights and handouts. They were.​


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never because they didn't do it.
> 
> But when are you going to thank me for my ancestors fighting and dying to provide you whites with independence from Britain, World War 1 and saving us from Hitler and Japan?
> 
> Another white boy who can't answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks were underrepresented in WW2, unlike my Polish Americans who were overrepresented.
> 
> But, FDR, and Truman just gave Poles the royal flush, by handing Stalin Poland in Yalta Conference, and Potsdam Conference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My father and  4 uncles fought in that war. You lie a lot about your "Polish people"  You polish people are white.
> 
> You are white. Understand? You dIdn't get anything but what other whites got.
> 
> I blacks were underrepresented its because of racial discrimination.  But I doubt this is the case. The thing is that a lot of backs fought and they did not have equal rights in the country they were fighting for. The polish who chose to join did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've done a fine job of illustrating why blacks were discriminated against in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because white boys are so insecure that they can't deal with the truth?​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The truth according to who, you ?? ROTFLMBO.
Click to expand...


No, according to documented historical fact,. supreme court decisions, and enacted government policy and programs.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and if blacks were over represented as some ethnics groups were, you would complain about THAT being discriminatory.
> 
> Imagine if on D-Day the first wave to hit the beach were black units, suffering high casualty rates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fail to understand that blacks were dying in a  war for a nation that did not consider them citizens, My father took a bullet for America and had to sit on the back of the bus when he came back,​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why didn't your father moved to a Northern state, where he wouldn't have had to sit in the back of the bus?
> Maybe like you, you are quick to screech, and slow to do something about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He lived n Ohio at that time.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me a source for Ohio doing this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> were being denied those rights should have them, whites like you maggots started whining like Julio Gallo about how unfair it was and then it evolved into making up bullshit of how others are asking for extra things. r..
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


Are you sure the maggots aren't the ones who say the U.S.A is so racist, and injust, but stay here to cause trouble, anyways?

You complain about Whites in the past getting government handouts, but since the 1960's Blacks have disproportionately received more handouts than Whites.


​


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because white boys are so insecure that they can't deal with the truth?​
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is you have the IQ of a housefly and would have stood no chance against a race with brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I have you white boys scared to answer a question and totally avoiding the issue by making idiotic comments.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep puking up your banana and re-eating it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, he's not just Black, he's Gay too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never because they didn't do it.
> 
> But when are you going to thank me for my ancestors fighting and dying to provide you whites with independence from Britain, World War 1 and saving us from Hitler and Japan?
> 
> Another white boy who can't answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ancestors probably sold their relatives to the Muslims in the slave trade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are taking abut the 189 years whites were given rights and handouts at the expense of everyone else.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . They (the whites) were given handouts or they created the handouts to give to others ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's still fine tuning his racist rants. Why, is a mystery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What racist rants? I said whites were given rights and handouts. They were.​
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because white boys are so insecure that they can't deal with the truth?​
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is you have the IQ of a housefly and would have stood no chance against a race with brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I have you white boys scared to answer a question and totally avoiding the issue by making idiotic comments.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep puking up your banana and re-eating it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, he's not just Black, he's Gay too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never because they didn't do it.
> 
> But when are you going to thank me for my ancestors fighting and dying to provide you whites with independence from Britain, World War 1 and saving us from Hitler and Japan?
> 
> Another white boy who can't answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ancestors probably sold their relatives to the Muslims in the slave trade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are taking abut the 189 years whites were given rights and handouts at the expense of everyone else.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . They (the whites) were given handouts or they created the handouts to give to others ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's still fine tuning his racist rants. Why, is a mystery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What racist rants? I said whites were given rights and handouts. They were.​
Click to expand...


As if Blacks haven't received hand outs since the 1960's?


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> The question to be answered is what do you call the years from 1776 until 1965 if it wasn't  whites being given rights and handouts  on the backs of others.


Repeating stupidity doesn't make it appear smart. If you can't stand US history put your feet where your mouth is and move to Africa. Their history is wonderful I hear.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and if blacks were over represented as some ethnics groups were, you would complain about THAT being discriminatory.
> 
> Imagine if on D-Day the first wave to hit the beach were black units, suffering high casualty rates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fail to understand that blacks were dying in a  war for a nation that did not consider them citizens, My father took a bullet for America and had to sit on the back of the bus when he came back,​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why didn't your father moved to a Northern state, where he wouldn't have had to sit in the back of the bus?
> Maybe like you, you are quick to screech, and slow to do something about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He lived n Ohio at that time.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me a source for Ohio doing this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A bunch of white crybabies who think hey are entitled to be given everything because of their race
Click to expand...


LOLz, so Whites didn't have to work hard, they just had everything handed to them?
Wow, what convoluted logic.
If that's true, what about Black welfare recipients?


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> What racist rants? I said whites were given rights and handouts. They were.


What handouts? You never say. Yes, you're a racist, you become what you hate.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fail to understand that blacks were dying in a  war for a nation that did not consider them citizens, My father took a bullet for America and had to sit on the back of the bus when he came back,​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't your father moved to a Northern state, where he wouldn't have had to sit in the back of the bus?
> Maybe like you, you are quick to screech, and slow to do something about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He lived n Ohio at that time.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me a source for Ohio doing this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> were being denied those rights should have them, whites like you maggots started whining like Julio Gallo about how unfair it was and then it evolved into making up bullshit of how others are asking for extra things. r..
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure the maggots aren't the ones who say the U.S.A is so racist, and injust, but stay here to cause trouble, anyways?
> 
> You complain about Whites in the past getting government handouts, but since the 1960's Blacks have disproportionately received more handouts than Whites.
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...



You have no evidence supporting your last line.

The maggots are those like you. You and those like you are the trouble here, not the people of every race trying to .rid this nation of the poison you guys preach.


----------



## gipper

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fail to understand that blacks were dying in a  war for a nation that did not consider them citizens, My father took a bullet for America and had to sit on the back of the bus when he came back,​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't your father moved to a Northern state, where he wouldn't have had to sit in the back of the bus?
> Maybe like you, you are quick to screech, and slow to do something about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He lived n Ohio at that time.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me a source for Ohio doing this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A bunch of white crybabies who think hey are entitled to be given everything because of their race
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOLz, so Whites didn't have to work hard, they just had everything handed to them?
> Wow, what convoluted logic.
> If that's true, what about Black welfare recipients?
Click to expand...

He is only spouting what he is told by his leadership.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't your father moved to a Northern state, where he wouldn't have had to sit in the back of the bus?
> Maybe like you, you are quick to screech, and slow to do something about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He lived n Ohio at that time.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me a source for Ohio doing this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> were being denied those rights should have them, whites like you maggots started whining like Julio Gallo about how unfair it was and then it evolved into making up bullshit of how others are asking for extra things. r..
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure the maggots aren't the ones who say the U.S.A is so racist, and injust, but stay here to cause trouble, anyways?
> 
> You complain about Whites in the past getting government handouts, but since the 1960's Blacks have disproportionately received more handouts than Whites.
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have no evidence supporting your last line.
> 
> The maggots are those like you. You and those like you are the trouble here, not the people of every race trying to .rid this nation of the poison you guys preach.
Click to expand...


I'm quite sure you're trying to poison the well for White America, unlike a rational person who would leave for a more just land, with their own kind, you seek to have a vindictive, anti-White streak.


If there was a real racist regime here, you wouldn't be able to post your anti-White dribbles here.
You'd be put in jail ,as an enemy of the state.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't your father moved to a Northern state, where he wouldn't have had to sit in the back of the bus?
> Maybe like you, you are quick to screech, and slow to do something about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He lived n Ohio at that time.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me a source for Ohio doing this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> were being denied those rights should have them, whites like you maggots started whining like Julio Gallo about how unfair it was and then it evolved into making up bullshit of how others are asking for extra things. r..
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure the maggots aren't the ones who say the U.S.A is so racist, and injust, but stay here to cause trouble, anyways?
> 
> You complain about Whites in the past getting government handouts, but since the 1960's Blacks have disproportionately received more handouts than Whites.
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have no evidence supporting your last line.
Click to expand...


LOL, the U.S.A is 13% Black, but 37% of the welfare is going to Blacks.

What do you call that?


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fail to understand that blacks were dying in a  war for a nation that did not consider them citizens, My father took a bullet for America and had to sit on the back of the bus when he came back,​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't your father moved to a Northern state, where he wouldn't have had to sit in the back of the bus?
> Maybe like you, you are quick to screech, and slow to do something about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He lived n Ohio at that time.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me a source for Ohio doing this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A bunch of white crybabies who think hey are entitled to be given everything because of their race
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOLz, so Whites didn't have to work hard, they just had everything handed to them?
> Wow, what convoluted logic.
> If that's true, what about Black welfare recipients?
Click to expand...


The truth s what it is. Blacks were slaves remember? We worked for free  o dark to o dark pretty much 7 days a week. Now that's what you call work. Whitey did not do this.. And whitey got the money because

There are white welfare recipients and white farmers get paid a subsidy to not farm.

You are out of y league trying to argue with me at these things boy.


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is you have the IQ of a housefly and would have stood no chance against a race with brains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I have you white boys scared to answer a question and totally avoiding the issue by making idiotic comments.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep puking up your banana and re-eating it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, he's not just Black, he's Gay too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your ancestors probably sold their relatives to the Muslims in the slave trade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are taking abut the 189 years whites were given rights and handouts at the expense of everyone else.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . They (the whites) were given handouts or they created the handouts to give to others ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's still fine tuning his racist rants. Why, is a mystery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What racist rants? I said whites were given rights and handouts. They were.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is you have the IQ of a housefly and would have stood no chance against a race with brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I have you white boys scared to answer a question and totally avoiding the issue by making idiotic comments.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep puking up your banana and re-eating it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, he's not just Black, he's Gay too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your ancestors probably sold their relatives to the Muslims in the slave trade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are taking abut the 189 years whites were given rights and handouts at the expense of everyone else.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . They (the whites) were given handouts or they created the handouts to give to others ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's still fine tuning his racist rants. Why, is a mystery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What racist rants? I said whites were given rights and handouts. They were.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As if Blacks haven't received hand outs since the 1960's?
Click to expand...


No blacks have not received handouts.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He lived n Ohio at that time.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me a source for Ohio doing this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> were being denied those rights should have them, whites like you maggots started whining like Julio Gallo about how unfair it was and then it evolved into making up bullshit of how others are asking for extra things. r..
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure the maggots aren't the ones who say the U.S.A is so racist, and injust, but stay here to cause trouble, anyways?
> 
> You complain about Whites in the past getting government handouts, but since the 1960's Blacks have disproportionately received more handouts than Whites.
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have no evidence supporting your last line.
> 
> The maggots are those like you. You and those like you are the trouble here, not the people of every race trying to .rid this nation of the poison you guys preach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm quite sure you're trying to poison the well for White America, unlike a rational person who would leave for a more just land, with their own kind, you seek to have a vindictive, anti-White streak.
> 
> 
> If there was a real racist regime here, you wouldn't be able to post your anti-White dribbles here.
> You'd be put in jail ,as an enemy of the state.
Click to expand...


I was born here, I don't  have tp go anywhere.

This is a racist country. Look at you, you are a racist and you sit on your polish ass trying to tell me how its not so.

SHUT THE FUUUUUUUUUCK UP.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't your father moved to a Northern state, where he wouldn't have had to sit in the back of the bus?
> Maybe like you, you are quick to screech, and slow to do something about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He lived n Ohio at that time.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me a source for Ohio doing this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A bunch of white crybabies who think hey are entitled to be given everything because of their race
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOLz, so Whites didn't have to work hard, they just had everything handed to them?
> Wow, what convoluted logic.
> If that's true, what about Black welfare recipients?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth s what it is. Blacks were slaves remember? We worked for free  o dark to o dark pretty much 7 days a week. Now that's what you call work. Whitey did not do this.. And whitey got the money because
> 
> There are white welfare recipients and white farmers get paid a subsidy to not farm.
> 
> You are out of y league trying to argue with me at these things boy.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I have you white boys scared to answer a question and totally avoiding the issue by making idiotic comments.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep puking up your banana and re-eating it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, he's not just Black, he's Gay too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are taking abut the 189 years whites were given rights and handouts at the expense of everyone else.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . They (the whites) were given handouts or they created the handouts to give to others ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's still fine tuning his racist rants. Why, is a mystery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What racist rants? I said whites were given rights and handouts. They were.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I have you white boys scared to answer a question and totally avoiding the issue by making idiotic comments.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep puking up your banana and re-eating it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, he's not just Black, he's Gay too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are taking abut the 189 years whites were given rights and handouts at the expense of everyone else.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . They (the whites) were given handouts or they created the handouts to give to others ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's still fine tuning his racist rants. Why, is a mystery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What racist rants? I said whites were given rights and handouts. They were.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As if Blacks haven't received hand outs since the 1960's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No blacks have not received handouts.
Click to expand...


Uh, White indentured servants worked right next to Blacks picking cotton, and a massive amount of White colonials came as indentured servants initially.

You're totally coo coo for cocoa puffs, thinking Blacks didn't receive handouts since the 1960's, or to act as if all Whites were slave owners.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me a source for Ohio doing this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> were being denied those rights should have them, whites like you maggots started whining like Julio Gallo about how unfair it was and then it evolved into making up bullshit of how others are asking for extra things. r..
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure the maggots aren't the ones who say the U.S.A is so racist, and injust, but stay here to cause trouble, anyways?
> 
> You complain about Whites in the past getting government handouts, but since the 1960's Blacks have disproportionately received more handouts than Whites.
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have no evidence supporting your last line.
> 
> The maggots are those like you. You and those like you are the trouble here, not the people of every race trying to .rid this nation of the poison you guys preach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm quite sure you're trying to poison the well for White America, unlike a rational person who would leave for a more just land, with their own kind, you seek to have a vindictive, anti-White streak.
> 
> 
> If there was a real racist regime here, you wouldn't be able to post your anti-White dribbles here.
> You'd be put in jail ,as an enemy of the state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was born here, I don't  have tp go anywhere.
> 
> This is a racist country. Look at you, you are a racist and you sit on your polish ass trying to tell me how its not so.
> 
> SHUT THE FUUUUUUUUUCK UP.
Click to expand...


It's so racist, but you don't do anything about it, why don't you move to a Black nation in Africa, or the Caribbean?
Are you a lazy idiot, or some kind of masochist?


----------



## IM2

The challenge is simple white folks. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.


----------



## Cossack1483

Without slavery negros would be living in mud houses , eating each other.  When they first saw the wheel , they were dumbfounded.  Be appreciative ; let Whites be Whitte and live White.


----------



## OldLady

IM2 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get something before the 1960s blacks owned way more , I mean way more business then they do today, so why do you say whites had special treatment?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe they owned "way more businesses" than now because before the 1960's, blacks could not enter white establishments or be served in them.  So they had to open their own, in their own neighborhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But numerically they did not.
Click to expand...

That's good, then? I was just guessing.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> The challenge is simple white folks. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.


Nobody needs your approval or validation. Some blacks do well, others don't. In the same environment. You've chosen the attitude of the loser. People can come here not speaking English and do well. So it all falls under the tough shit category.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He lived n Ohio at that time.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me a source for Ohio doing this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A bunch of white crybabies who think hey are entitled to be given everything because of their race
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOLz, so Whites didn't have to work hard, they just had everything handed to them?
> Wow, what convoluted logic.
> If that's true, what about Black welfare recipients?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth s what it is. Blacks were slaves remember? We worked for free  o dark to o dark pretty much 7 days a week. Now that's what you call work. Whitey did not do this.. And whitey got the money because
> 
> There are white welfare recipients and white farmers get paid a subsidy to not farm.
> 
> You are out of y league trying to argue with me at these things boy.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep puking up your banana and re-eating it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, he's not just Black, he's Gay too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . They (the whites) were given handouts or they created the handouts to give to others ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's still fine tuning his racist rants. Why, is a mystery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What racist rants? I said whites were given rights and handouts. They were.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep puking up your banana and re-eating it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, he's not just Black, he's Gay too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . They (the whites) were given handouts or they created the handouts to give to others ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's still fine tuning his racist rants. Why, is a mystery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What racist rants? I said whites were given rights and handouts. They were.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As if Blacks haven't received hand outs since the 1960's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No blacks have not received handouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, White indentured servants worked right next to Blacks picking cotton, and a massive amount of White colonials came as indentured servants initially.
> 
> You're totally coo coo for cocoa puffs, thinking Blacks didn't receive handouts since the 1960's, or to act as if all Whites were slave owners.
Click to expand...


I know all about the slave situation son. White indentured servants signed a contract to get their passage to America paid for  in return for working 7years for the person who paid their way. Slaves did not make any such agreement So white indentured servants picked cotton for 7 years then got a heardright and became landowners.

I laughed hard when I first read this Y actually think you have an argument using that as justification. That's how stupid your ass is.

Black got no handouts.   Government programs were mot called handouts from 1776 until 1964 when only whites got them, they are not handouts now because everybody can apply..

You are a loon. A straight stump stupid idiot.


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The challenge is simple white folks. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody needs your approval or validation. Some blacks do well, others don't. In the same environment. You've chosen the attitude of the loser. People can come here not speaking English and do well. So it all falls under the tough shit category.
Click to expand...


I've been more successful in my field than you have in yours. If we don't need my approval or validation, we damn sure don't need yours.

The challenge is simple white folks. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.


----------



## IM2

OldLady said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get something before the 1960s blacks owned way more , I mean way more business then they do today, so why do you say whites had special treatment?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe they owned "way more businesses" than now because before the 1960's, blacks could not enter white establishments or be served in them.  So they had to open their own, in their own neighborhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But numerically they did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's good, then? I was just guessing.
Click to expand...


No problem. You've been honest with me, and that's a whole lot more than can say for the filth that continues posting here.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to thank me for my ancestors efforts in fighting and dying to end slavery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never because they didn't do it.
> 
> But when are you going to thank me for my ancestors fighting and dying to provide you whites with independence from Britain, World War 1 and saving us from Hitler and Japan?
> 
> Another white boy who can't answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks were underrepresented in WW2, unlike my Polish Americans who were overrepresented.
> 
> But, FDR, and Truman just gave Poles the royal flush, by handing Stalin Poland in Yalta Conference, and Potsdam Conference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My father and  4 uncles fought in that war. You lie a lot about your "Polish people"  You polish people are white.
> 
> You are white. Understand? You dIdn't get anything but what other whites got.
> 
> I blacks were underrepresented its because of racial discrimination.  But I doubt this is the case. The thing is that a lot of backs fought and they did not have equal rights in the country they were fighting for. The polish who chose to join did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and if blacks were over represented as some ethnics groups were, you would complain about THAT being discriminatory.
> 
> Imagine if on D-Day the first wave to hit the beach were black units, suffering high casualty rates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fail to understand that blacks were dying in a  war for a nation that did not consider them citizens, My father took a bullet for America and had to sit on the back of the bus when he came back,​
Click to expand...

. And why were they not considered citizens with full rights at the time periods in question ??  Answer that question in full if you got enough intelectual fortitude to answer it.  Let's be honest here, the blacks who were sold to us in slavery, were of course strong in backbone, primitive in speak, culturally held back due to their systems in which they had come from, and it took years to move them from slavery to the refined educated Americans that most have become in America today. Yes there was culture shock of course for all involved back then, and especially a confusion that led to years of getting the mess straighted out, but there is an element of the once primitive culture that is still trying to hang onto the primitive aspects of the culture in the lower ranks, and this is being represented by those in Hollywood who have made it a purpose to push the trendy but PRIMITIVE cultural lifestyle that many find strange even to this day in America... These ranks who exist within the larger culture are wanting that side of it to be accepted no matter what people think of it. Problem for many though, is that their are those who aren't excepting of this primitive cultural lifestyle
 (by exhibit of) where there is this pants on the ground gangster style culture that glorifies this new trendy created culture that has been adopted or created out of what or for what is anybodies guess ??  Then there is the rap repetitive music, the purposely not being educated, gang assembly, gang lifestyle, and lingo that speaks loudly of rebellion (victimhood being played to the hilt), and this refusal to ever assimilate because it represents a sell out. These are things that most do reject in America be it black or white, but the numbers are being falsified by the MSM or by Hollywood who skews or hides the rejection of this cultural aspect in which has been created within the larger culture that is of course not excepted by all now.  Now the problem with whites or blacks rejecting such things that have evolved within the larger culture, but doesn't represent the larger culture, is that with whites you are a racist or bigot if reject any part of these things, and if black then you are a sell out if reject such things. Good grief what a mess it all is, and still will be if we as Americans don't figure this mess out together in America. Let's all try to move forward together, but with a respect for each other whether we reject certain aspects of each others cultures, yet still having enough in common to get over it all.  It's sad what happened to the blacks as they were sold into slavery throughout the world, but that's over now, and lets all make good on that now. Not being educated due to reasons beyond ones control, and being held back due to reasons beyond ones control has happened all over this world, and being proud of being liberated by God in these things, and being thankful for his power to save us from these things is a great and humbling thing to have given witness to in our lives. God Bless America !!


----------



## squeeze berry

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The challenge is simple white folks. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody needs your approval or validation. Some blacks do well, others don't. In the same environment. You've chosen the attitude of the loser. People can come here not speaking English and do well. So it all falls under the tough shit category.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been more successful in my field than you have in yours. If we don't need my approval or validation, we damn sure don't need yours.
> 
> The challenge is simple white folks. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The challenge is simple white folks. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody needs your approval or validation. Some blacks do well, others don't. In the same environment. You've chosen the attitude of the loser. People can come here not speaking English and do well. So it all falls under the tough shit category.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been more successful in my field than you have in yours. If we don't need my approval or validation, we damn sure don't need yours.
> 
> The challenge is simple white folks. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
Click to expand...


how about you tell us what rights you don't have.

show us those laws that single out blacks

what careers are you not permitted to pursue

what college can you not attend

if you can not answer those questions you are not oppressed


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never because they didn't do it.
> 
> But when are you going to thank me for my ancestors fighting and dying to provide you whites with independence from Britain, World War 1 and saving us from Hitler and Japan?
> 
> Another white boy who can't answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks were underrepresented in WW2, unlike my Polish Americans who were overrepresented.
> 
> But, FDR, and Truman just gave Poles the royal flush, by handing Stalin Poland in Yalta Conference, and Potsdam Conference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My father and  4 uncles fought in that war. You lie a lot about your "Polish people"  You polish people are white.
> 
> You are white. Understand? You dIdn't get anything but what other whites got.
> 
> I blacks were underrepresented its because of racial discrimination.  But I doubt this is the case. The thing is that a lot of backs fought and they did not have equal rights in the country they were fighting for. The polish who chose to join did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and if blacks were over represented as some ethnics groups were, you would complain about THAT being discriminatory.
> 
> Imagine if on D-Day the first wave to hit the beach were black units, suffering high casualty rates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fail to understand that blacks were dying in a  war for a nation that did not consider them citizens, My father took a bullet for America and had to sit on the back of the bus when he came back,​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . And why were they not considered citizens with full rights at the time periods in question ??  Answer that question in full if you got enough intelectual fortitude to answer it.  Let's be honest here, the blacks who were sold to us in slavery, were of course strong in backbone, primitive in speak, culturally held back due to their systems in which they had come from, and it took years to move them from slavery to the refined educated Americans that most have become in America today. Yes there was culture shock of course for all involved back then, and especially a confusion that led to years of getting the mess straighted out, but there is an element of the once primitive culture that is still trying to hang onto the primitive aspects of the culture in the lower ranks, and this is being represented by those in Hollywood who have made it a purpose to push the trendy but PRIMITIVE cultural lifestyle that many find strange even to this day in America... These ranks who exist within the larger culture are wanting that side of it to be accepted no matter what people think of it. Problem for many though, is that their are those who aren't excepting of this primitive cultural lifestyle
> (by exhibit of) where there is this pants on the ground gangster style culture that glorifies this new trendy created culture that has been adopted or created out of what or for what is anybodies guess ??  Then there is the rap repetitive music, the purposely not being educated, gang assembly, gang lifestyle, and lingo that speaks loudly of rebellion (victimhood being played to the hilt), and this refusal to ever assimilate because it represents a sell out. These are things that most do reject in America be it black or white, but the numbers are being falsified by the MSM or by Hollywood who skews or hides the rejection of this cultural aspect in which has been created within the larger culture that is of course not excepted by all now.  Now the problem with whites or blacks rejecting such things that have evolved within the larger culture, but doesn't represent the larger culture, is that with whites you are a racist or bigot if reject any part of these things, and if black then you are a sell out if reject such things. Good grief what a mess it all is, and still will be if we as Americans don't figure this mess out together in America. Let's all try to move forward together, but with a respect for each other whether we reject certain aspects of each others cultures, yet still having enough in common to get over it all.  It's sad what happened to the blacks as they were sold into slavery throughout the world, but that's over now, and lets all make good on that now. Not being educated due to reasons beyond ones control, and being held back due to reasons beyond ones control has happened all over this world, and being proud of being liberated by God in these things, and being thankful for his power to save us from these things is a great and humbling thing to have given witness to in our lives. God Bless America !!
Click to expand...


The problem here with this post is that none of this is intellectually honest.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't your father moved to a Northern state, where he wouldn't have had to sit in the back of the bus?
> Maybe like you, you are quick to screech, and slow to do something about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He lived n Ohio at that time.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me a source for Ohio doing this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A bunch of white crybabies who think hey are entitled to be given everything because of their race
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOLz, so Whites didn't have to work hard, they just had everything handed to them?
> Wow, what convoluted logic.
> If that's true, what about Black welfare recipients?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth s what it is. Blacks were slaves remember? We worked for free  o dark to o dark pretty much 7 days a week. Now that's what you call work. Whitey did not do this.. And whitey got the money because
> 
> There are white welfare recipients and white farmers get paid a subsidy to not farm.
> 
> You are out of y league trying to argue with me at these things boy.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I have you white boys scared to answer a question and totally avoiding the issue by making idiotic comments.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep puking up your banana and re-eating it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, he's not just Black, he's Gay too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are taking abut the 189 years whites were given rights and handouts at the expense of everyone else.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . They (the whites) were given handouts or they created the handouts to give to others ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's still fine tuning his racist rants. Why, is a mystery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What racist rants? I said whites were given rights and handouts. They were.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I have you white boys scared to answer a question and totally avoiding the issue by making idiotic comments.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep puking up your banana and re-eating it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, he's not just Black, he's Gay too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are taking abut the 189 years whites were given rights and handouts at the expense of everyone else.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . They (the whites) were given handouts or they created the handouts to give to others ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's still fine tuning his racist rants. Why, is a mystery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What racist rants? I said whites were given rights and handouts. They were.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As if Blacks haven't received hand outs since the 1960's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No blacks have not received handouts.
Click to expand...

. Just remember you were sold to us by your own. Hurts doesn't it ?? Now that you are liberated, strong and free, why don't you seek to convince the American government in which you are a part of, to now go to Africa, land on its beaches, and invade it making all those who had done you wrong to pay for their sins there ????  Oh that's right, those blacks have been dead for centuries now.. Foiled again Batman.. lol.


----------



## IM2

squeeze berry said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The challenge is simple white folks. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody needs your approval or validation. Some blacks do well, others don't. In the same environment. You've chosen the attitude of the loser. People can come here not speaking English and do well. So it all falls under the tough shit category.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been more successful in my field than you have in yours. If we don't need my approval or validation, we damn sure don't need yours.
> 
> The challenge is simple white folks. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The challenge is simple white folks. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody needs your approval or validation. Some blacks do well, others don't. In the same environment. You've chosen the attitude of the loser. People can come here not speaking English and do well. So it all falls under the tough shit category.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been more successful in my field than you have in yours. If we don't need my approval or validation, we damn sure don't need yours.
> 
> The challenge is simple white folks. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how about you tell us what rights you don't have.
> 
> show us those laws that single out blacks
> 
> what careers are you not permitted to pursue
> 
> what college can you not attend
> 
> if you can not answer those questions you are not oppressed
Click to expand...


Well the thing here is that you were asked the question what do you call  the years from 1776 until 1965 since whites got all the rights and were given access to all the programs when others could not and that whites literally made money off the backs of others.

This  thread will not be derailed by your senseless questions posed because you can't face the fact that for at least 189 years by stated law, whites were given rights no one else got, and that whites got all of what they did at the expense of others.

So when you can admit that come ask me those questions. .

You have also been asked to show when racism ended by using peer reviewed studies and data supporting you claim. Not questions about show me what you can't do and if you can't answer my questions when I haven't answered yours it means something..

So when you can do that, then ask me those questions.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks were underrepresented in WW2, unlike my Polish Americans who were overrepresented.
> 
> But, FDR, and Truman just gave Poles the royal flush, by handing Stalin Poland in Yalta Conference, and Potsdam Conference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My father and  4 uncles fought in that war. You lie a lot about your "Polish people"  You polish people are white.
> 
> You are white. Understand? You dIdn't get anything but what other whites got.
> 
> I blacks were underrepresented its because of racial discrimination.  But I doubt this is the case. The thing is that a lot of backs fought and they did not have equal rights in the country they were fighting for. The polish who chose to join did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and if blacks were over represented as some ethnics groups were, you would complain about THAT being discriminatory.
> 
> Imagine if on D-Day the first wave to hit the beach were black units, suffering high casualty rates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fail to understand that blacks were dying in a  war for a nation that did not consider them citizens, My father took a bullet for America and had to sit on the back of the bus when he came back,​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . And why were they not considered citizens with full rights at the time periods in question ??  Answer that question in full if you got enough intelectual fortitude to answer it.  Let's be honest here, the blacks who were sold to us in slavery, were of course strong in backbone, primitive in speak, culturally held back due to their systems in which they had come from, and it took years to move them from slavery to the refined educated Americans that most have become in America today. Yes there was culture shock of course for all involved back then, and especially a confusion that led to years of getting the mess straighted out, but there is an element of the once primitive culture that is still trying to hang onto the primitive aspects of the culture in the lower ranks, and this is being represented by those in Hollywood who have made it a purpose to push the trendy but PRIMITIVE cultural lifestyle that many find strange even to this day in America... These ranks who exist within the larger culture are wanting that side of it to be accepted no matter what people think of it. Problem for many though, is that their are those who aren't excepting of this primitive cultural lifestyle
> (by exhibit of) where there is this pants on the ground gangster style culture that glorifies this new trendy created culture that has been adopted or created out of what or for what is anybodies guess ??  Then there is the rap repetitive music, the purposely not being educated, gang assembly, gang lifestyle, and lingo that speaks loudly of rebellion (victimhood being played to the hilt), and this refusal to ever assimilate because it represents a sell out. These are things that most do reject in America be it black or white, but the numbers are being falsified by the MSM or by Hollywood who skews or hides the rejection of this cultural aspect in which has been created within the larger culture that is of course not excepted by all now.  Now the problem with whites or blacks rejecting such things that have evolved within the larger culture, but doesn't represent the larger culture, is that with whites you are a racist or bigot if reject any part of these things, and if black then you are a sell out if reject such things. Good grief what a mess it all is, and still will be if we as Americans don't figure this mess out together in America. Let's all try to move forward together, but with a respect for each other whether we reject certain aspects of each others cultures, yet still having enough in common to get over it all.  It's sad what happened to the blacks as they were sold into slavery throughout the world, but that's over now, and lets all make good on that now. Not being educated due to reasons beyond ones control, and being held back due to reasons beyond ones control has happened all over this world, and being proud of being liberated by God in these things, and being thankful for his power to save us from these things is a great and humbling thing to have given witness to in our lives. God Bless America !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem here with this post is that none of this is intellectually honest.
Click to expand...

 You aren't being intelectual or honest.. Maybe you should let someone else handle this for you, because you suck at it.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The challenge is simple white folks. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody needs your approval or validation. Some blacks do well, others don't. In the same environment. You've chosen the attitude of the loser. People can come here not speaking English and do well. So it all falls under the tough shit category.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been more successful in my field than you have in yours. If we don't need my approval or validation, we damn sure don't need yours.
> 
> The challenge is simple white folks. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The challenge is simple white folks. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody needs your approval or validation. Some blacks do well, others don't. In the same environment. You've chosen the attitude of the loser. People can come here not speaking English and do well. So it all falls under the tough shit category.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been more successful in my field than you have in yours. If we don't need my approval or validation, we damn sure don't need yours.
> 
> The challenge is simple white folks. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how about you tell us what rights you don't have.
> 
> show us those laws that single out blacks
> 
> what careers are you not permitted to pursue
> 
> what college can you not attend
> 
> if you can not answer those questions you are not oppressed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the thing here is that you were asked the question what do you call  the years from 1776 until 1965 since whites got all the rights and were given access to all the programs when others could not and that whites literally made money off the backs of others.
> 
> This  thread will not be derailed by your senseless questions posed because you can't face the fact that for at least 189 years by stated law, whites were given rights no one else got, and that whites got all of what they did at the expense of others.
> 
> So when you can admit that come ask me those questions. .
> 
> You have also been asked to show when racism ended by using peer reviewed studies and data supporting you claim. Not questions about show me what you can't do and if you can't answer my questions when I haven't answered yours it means something..
> 
> So when you can do that, then ask me those questions.
Click to expand...

. You keep saying when whites got the handouts or rights, but you can't understand that the whites settled this nation, and therefore created the rights and the handouts.. Are you a complete idiot ??


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He lived n Ohio at that time.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me a source for Ohio doing this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A bunch of white crybabies who think hey are entitled to be given everything because of their race
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOLz, so Whites didn't have to work hard, they just had everything handed to them?
> Wow, what convoluted logic.
> If that's true, what about Black welfare recipients?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth s what it is. Blacks were slaves remember? We worked for free  o dark to o dark pretty much 7 days a week. Now that's what you call work. Whitey did not do this.. And whitey got the money because
> 
> There are white welfare recipients and white farmers get paid a subsidy to not farm.
> 
> You are out of y league trying to argue with me at these things boy.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep puking up your banana and re-eating it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, he's not just Black, he's Gay too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . They (the whites) were given handouts or they created the handouts to give to others ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's still fine tuning his racist rants. Why, is a mystery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What racist rants? I said whites were given rights and handouts. They were.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep puking up your banana and re-eating it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, he's not just Black, he's Gay too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . They (the whites) were given handouts or they created the handouts to give to others ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's still fine tuning his racist rants. Why, is a mystery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What racist rants? I said whites were given rights and handouts. They were.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As if Blacks haven't received hand outs since the 1960's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No blacks have not received handouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Just remember you were sold to us by your own. Hurts doesn't it ?? Now that you are liberated, strong and free, why don't you seek to convince the American government in which you are a part of, to now go to Africa, land on its beaches, and invade it making all those who had done you wrong to pay for their sins there ????  Oh that's right, those blacks have been dead for centuries now.. Foiled again Batman.. lol.
Click to expand...


I was born here. You leave.




Well given that things just were not that simple and I am not talking about slavery what the fuck is your point?​


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> I was born here. You leave.


Interesting. You keep talking about your race and ancestors but now have no use for them.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The challenge is simple white folks. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody needs your approval or validation. Some blacks do well, others don't. In the same environment. You've chosen the attitude of the loser. People can come here not speaking English and do well. So it all falls under the tough shit category.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been more successful in my field than you have in yours. If we don't need my approval or validation, we damn sure don't need yours.
> 
> The challenge is simple white folks. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The challenge is simple white folks. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody needs your approval or validation. Some blacks do well, others don't. In the same environment. You've chosen the attitude of the loser. People can come here not speaking English and do well. So it all falls under the tough shit category.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been more successful in my field than you have in yours. If we don't need my approval or validation, we damn sure don't need yours.
> 
> The challenge is simple white folks. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how about you tell us what rights you don't have.
> 
> show us those laws that single out blacks
> 
> what careers are you not permitted to pursue
> 
> what college can you not attend
> 
> if you can not answer those questions you are not oppressed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the thing here is that you were asked the question what do you call  the years from 1776 until 1965 since whites got all the rights and were given access to all the programs when others could not and that whites literally made money off the backs of others.
> 
> This  thread will not be derailed by your senseless questions posed because you can't face the fact that for at least 189 years by stated law, whites were given rights no one else got, and that whites got all of what they did at the expense of others.
> 
> So when you can admit that come ask me those questions. .
> 
> You have also been asked to show when racism ended by using peer reviewed studies and data supporting you claim. Not questions about show me what you can't do and if you can't answer my questions when I haven't answered yours it means something..
> 
> So when you can do that, then ask me those questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You keep saying when whites got the handouts or rights, but you can't understand that the whites settled this nation, and therefore created the rights and the handouts.. Are you a complete idiot ??
Click to expand...


Well no, because those rights whites made were supposed to be for everyone as stated in their writings. .That means whites gave themselves rights  and took rights from everyone else. By the same  standard since the government was supposed to represent all the people living here the programs made just for whites took away the rights for others to participate in  getting the same handouts whites were giving themselves. I realize you think you are making sense, but you sound stupid as hell.

Now it would have been one thing if whites had given themselves these rights and everyone else got to give themselves their own rights and to form their own governments with their portion of territories for their own nations. If that had been done, maybe you have a point.  But that did not happen..

So you have no point.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody needs your approval or validation. Some blacks do well, others don't. In the same environment. You've chosen the attitude of the loser. People can come here not speaking English and do well. So it all falls under the tough shit category.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been more successful in my field than you have in yours. If we don't need my approval or validation, we damn sure don't need yours.
> 
> The challenge is simple white folks. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody needs your approval or validation. Some blacks do well, others don't. In the same environment. You've chosen the attitude of the loser. People can come here not speaking English and do well. So it all falls under the tough shit category.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been more successful in my field than you have in yours. If we don't need my approval or validation, we damn sure don't need yours.
> 
> The challenge is simple white folks. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how about you tell us what rights you don't have.
> 
> show us those laws that single out blacks
> 
> what careers are you not permitted to pursue
> 
> what college can you not attend
> 
> if you can not answer those questions you are not oppressed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the thing here is that you were asked the question what do you call  the years from 1776 until 1965 since whites got all the rights and were given access to all the programs when others could not and that whites literally made money off the backs of others.
> 
> This  thread will not be derailed by your senseless questions posed because you can't face the fact that for at least 189 years by stated law, whites were given rights no one else got, and that whites got all of what they did at the expense of others.
> 
> So when you can admit that come ask me those questions. .
> 
> You have also been asked to show when racism ended by using peer reviewed studies and data supporting you claim. Not questions about show me what you can't do and if you can't answer my questions when I haven't answered yours it means something..
> 
> So when you can do that, then ask me those questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You keep saying when whites got the handouts or rights, but you can't understand that the whites settled this nation, and therefore created the rights and the handouts.. Are you a complete idiot ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well no, because those rights whites made were supposed to be for everyone as stated in their writings. .That means whites gave themselves rights  and took rights from everyone else. By the same  standard since the government was supposed to represent all the people living here the programs made just for whites took away the rights for others to participate in  getting the same handouts whites were giving themselves. I realize you think you are making sense, but you sound stupid as hell.
> 
> Now it would have been one thing if whites had given themselves these rights and everyone else got to give themselves their own rights and to form their own governments with their portion of territories for their own nations. If that had been done, maybe you have a point.  But that did not happen..
> 
> So you have no point.
Click to expand...

I still can't figure out yours.


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was born here. You leave.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. You keep talking about your race and ancestors but now have no use for them.
Click to expand...





America is not the white mans country. My ancestors were born here too. But I guess that's the dumb ass whites double standard. You immigrate here but don't have to move back to where you came from while bitching about the federal government in a system that benefits you. But I present a valid point about ongoing white racism, I have to move back to Africa and if I say I was born here, I have no use for my African ancestors.​


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been more successful in my field than you have in yours. If we don't need my approval or validation, we damn sure don't need yours.
> 
> The challenge is simple white folks. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been more successful in my field than you have in yours. If we don't need my approval or validation, we damn sure don't need yours.
> 
> The challenge is simple white folks. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how about you tell us what rights you don't have.
> 
> show us those laws that single out blacks
> 
> what careers are you not permitted to pursue
> 
> what college can you not attend
> 
> if you can not answer those questions you are not oppressed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the thing here is that you were asked the question what do you call  the years from 1776 until 1965 since whites got all the rights and were given access to all the programs when others could not and that whites literally made money off the backs of others.
> 
> This  thread will not be derailed by your senseless questions posed because you can't face the fact that for at least 189 years by stated law, whites were given rights no one else got, and that whites got all of what they did at the expense of others.
> 
> So when you can admit that come ask me those questions. .
> 
> You have also been asked to show when racism ended by using peer reviewed studies and data supporting you claim. Not questions about show me what you can't do and if you can't answer my questions when I haven't answered yours it means something..
> 
> So when you can do that, then ask me those questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You keep saying when whites got the handouts or rights, but you can't understand that the whites settled this nation, and therefore created the rights and the handouts.. Are you a complete idiot ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well no, because those rights whites made were supposed to be for everyone as stated in their writings. .That means whites gave themselves rights  and took rights from everyone else. By the same  standard since the government was supposed to represent all the people living here the programs made just for whites took away the rights for others to participate in  getting the same handouts whites were giving themselves. I realize you think you are making sense, but you sound stupid as hell.
> 
> Now it would have been one thing if whites had given themselves these rights and everyone else got to give themselves their own rights and to form their own governments with their portion of territories for their own nations. If that had been done, maybe you have a point.  But that did not happen..
> 
> So you have no point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still can't figure out yours.
Click to expand...






Yes you can, but since it kills your belief of white supremacy you do all you can to avoid admitting to the correctness of my position.​


----------



## OldLady

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never because they didn't do it.
> 
> But when are you going to thank me for my ancestors fighting and dying to provide you whites with independence from Britain, World War 1 and saving us from Hitler and Japan?
> 
> Another white boy who can't answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks were underrepresented in WW2, unlike my Polish Americans who were overrepresented.
> 
> But, FDR, and Truman just gave Poles the royal flush, by handing Stalin Poland in Yalta Conference, and Potsdam Conference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My father and  4 uncles fought in that war. You lie a lot about your "Polish people"  You polish people are white.
> 
> You are white. Understand? You dIdn't get anything but what other whites got.
> 
> I blacks were underrepresented its because of racial discrimination.  But I doubt this is the case. The thing is that a lot of backs fought and they did not have equal rights in the country they were fighting for. The polish who chose to join did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and if blacks were over represented as some ethnics groups were, you would complain about THAT being discriminatory.
> 
> Imagine if on D-Day the first wave to hit the beach were black units, suffering high casualty rates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fail to understand that blacks were dying in a  war for a nation that did not consider them citizens, My father took a bullet for America and had to sit on the back of the bus when he came back,​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . And why were they not considered citizens with full rights at the time periods in question ??  Answer that question in full if you got enough intelectual fortitude to answer it.  Let's be honest here, the blacks who were sold to us in slavery, were of course strong in backbone, primitive in speak, culturally held back due to their systems in which they had come from, and it took years to move them from slavery to the refined educated Americans that most have become in America today. Yes there was culture shock of course for all involved back then, and especially a confusion that led to years of getting the mess straighted out, but there is an element of the once primitive culture that is still trying to hang onto the primitive aspects of the culture in the lower ranks, and this is being represented by those in Hollywood who have made it a purpose to push the trendy but PRIMITIVE cultural lifestyle that many find strange even to this day in America... These ranks who exist within the larger culture are wanting that side of it to be accepted no matter what people think of it. Problem for many though, is that their are those who aren't excepting of this primitive cultural lifestyle
> (by exhibit of) where there is this pants on the ground gangster style culture that glorifies this new trendy created culture that has been adopted or created out of what or for what is anybodies guess ??  Then there is the rap repetitive music, the purposely not being educated, gang assembly, gang lifestyle, and lingo that speaks loudly of rebellion (victimhood being played to the hilt), and this refusal to ever assimilate because it represents a sell out. These are things that most do reject in America be it black or white, but the numbers are being falsified by the MSM or by Hollywood who skews or hides the rejection of this cultural aspect in which has been created within the larger culture that is of course not excepted by all now.  Now the problem with whites or blacks rejecting such things that have evolved within the larger culture, but doesn't represent the larger culture, is that with whites you are a racist or bigot if reject any part of these things, and if black then you are a sell out if reject such things. Good grief what a mess it all is, and still will be if we as Americans don't figure this mess out together in America. Let's all try to move forward together, but with a respect for each other whether we reject certain aspects of each others cultures, yet still having enough in common to get over it all.  It's sad what happened to the blacks as they were sold into slavery throughout the world, but that's over now, and lets all make good on that now. Not being educated due to reasons beyond ones control, and being held back due to reasons beyond ones control has happened all over this world, and being proud of being liberated by God in these things, and being thankful for his power to save us from these things is a great and humbling thing to have given witness to in our lives. God Bless America !!
Click to expand...

"Primitive cultural lifestyle."   Geez.
I don't know where to start, tbh.
The 'gangsta' thing doesn't float my boat either, but it's sure popular among a lot of my white teenaged students, so it must have a certain appeal outside the "primitive" black community, don't you think?

All in all, I believe you're just asking why blacks haven't completely assimilated into white culture.  It offends you that they haven't.  The reason is:  they weren't allowed to until 50 years ago, and blacks are still being held at arms length in many places, in many ways, so how tf are they supposed to assimilate?  For starters, letting go of the notion that black Americans today are "primitives" would help.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> how about you tell us what rights you don't have.
> 
> show us those laws that single out blacks
> 
> what careers are you not permitted to pursue
> 
> what college can you not attend
> 
> if you can not answer those questions you are not oppressed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the thing here is that you were asked the question what do you call  the years from 1776 until 1965 since whites got all the rights and were given access to all the programs when others could not and that whites literally made money off the backs of others.
> 
> This  thread will not be derailed by your senseless questions posed because you can't face the fact that for at least 189 years by stated law, whites were given rights no one else got, and that whites got all of what they did at the expense of others.
> 
> So when you can admit that come ask me those questions. .
> 
> You have also been asked to show when racism ended by using peer reviewed studies and data supporting you claim. Not questions about show me what you can't do and if you can't answer my questions when I haven't answered yours it means something..
> 
> So when you can do that, then ask me those questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You keep saying when whites got the handouts or rights, but you can't understand that the whites settled this nation, and therefore created the rights and the handouts.. Are you a complete idiot ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well no, because those rights whites made were supposed to be for everyone as stated in their writings. .That means whites gave themselves rights  and took rights from everyone else. By the same  standard since the government was supposed to represent all the people living here the programs made just for whites took away the rights for others to participate in  getting the same handouts whites were giving themselves. I realize you think you are making sense, but you sound stupid as hell.
> 
> Now it would have been one thing if whites had given themselves these rights and everyone else got to give themselves their own rights and to form their own governments with their portion of territories for their own nations. If that had been done, maybe you have a point.  But that did not happen..
> 
> So you have no point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still can't figure out yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can, but since it kills your belief of white supremacy you do all you can to avoid admitting to the correctness of my position.​
Click to expand...

I said I don't know what your position is. You are belly aching over history. No one alive was responsible.


----------



## IM2

OldLady said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks were underrepresented in WW2, unlike my Polish Americans who were overrepresented.
> 
> But, FDR, and Truman just gave Poles the royal flush, by handing Stalin Poland in Yalta Conference, and Potsdam Conference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My father and  4 uncles fought in that war. You lie a lot about your "Polish people"  You polish people are white.
> 
> You are white. Understand? You dIdn't get anything but what other whites got.
> 
> I blacks were underrepresented its because of racial discrimination.  But I doubt this is the case. The thing is that a lot of backs fought and they did not have equal rights in the country they were fighting for. The polish who chose to join did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and if blacks were over represented as some ethnics groups were, you would complain about THAT being discriminatory.
> 
> Imagine if on D-Day the first wave to hit the beach were black units, suffering high casualty rates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fail to understand that blacks were dying in a  war for a nation that did not consider them citizens, My father took a bullet for America and had to sit on the back of the bus when he came back,​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . And why were they not considered citizens with full rights at the time periods in question ??  Answer that question in full if you got enough intelectual fortitude to answer it.  Let's be honest here, the blacks who were sold to us in slavery, were of course strong in backbone, primitive in speak, culturally held back due to their systems in which they had come from, and it took years to move them from slavery to the refined educated Americans that most have become in America today. Yes there was culture shock of course for all involved back then, and especially a confusion that led to years of getting the mess straighted out, but there is an element of the once primitive culture that is still trying to hang onto the primitive aspects of the culture in the lower ranks, and this is being represented by those in Hollywood who have made it a purpose to push the trendy but PRIMITIVE cultural lifestyle that many find strange even to this day in America... These ranks who exist within the larger culture are wanting that side of it to be accepted no matter what people think of it. Problem for many though, is that their are those who aren't excepting of this primitive cultural lifestyle
> (by exhibit of) where there is this pants on the ground gangster style culture that glorifies this new trendy created culture that has been adopted or created out of what or for what is anybodies guess ??  Then there is the rap repetitive music, the purposely not being educated, gang assembly, gang lifestyle, and lingo that speaks loudly of rebellion (victimhood being played to the hilt), and this refusal to ever assimilate because it represents a sell out. These are things that most do reject in America be it black or white, but the numbers are being falsified by the MSM or by Hollywood who skews or hides the rejection of this cultural aspect in which has been created within the larger culture that is of course not excepted by all now.  Now the problem with whites or blacks rejecting such things that have evolved within the larger culture, but doesn't represent the larger culture, is that with whites you are a racist or bigot if reject any part of these things, and if black then you are a sell out if reject such things. Good grief what a mess it all is, and still will be if we as Americans don't figure this mess out together in America. Let's all try to move forward together, but with a respect for each other whether we reject certain aspects of each others cultures, yet still having enough in common to get over it all.  It's sad what happened to the blacks as they were sold into slavery throughout the world, but that's over now, and lets all make good on that now. Not being educated due to reasons beyond ones control, and being held back due to reasons beyond ones control has happened all over this world, and being proud of being liberated by God in these things, and being thankful for his power to save us from these things is a great and humbling thing to have given witness to in our lives. God Bless America !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Primitive cultural lifestyle."   Geez.
> I don't know where to start, tbh.
> The 'gangsta' thing doesn't float my boat either, but it's sure popular among a lot of my white teenaged students, so it must have a certain appeal outside the "primitive" black community, don't you think?
> 
> All in all, I believe you're just asking why blacks haven't completely assimilated into white culture.  It offends you that they haven't.  The reason is:  they weren't allowed to until 50 years ago, and blacks are still being held at arms length in many places, in many ways, so how tf are they supposed to assimilate?  For starters, letting go of the notion that black Americans today are "primitives" would help.
Click to expand...


Why must we assimilate into white culture? Why can't our culture and all other non white culture be accepted as an overall American culture?

Hell whites appropriate enough of our culture, so then what's the problem with including it?


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the thing here is that you were asked the question what do you call  the years from 1776 until 1965 since whites got all the rights and were given access to all the programs when others could not and that whites literally made money off the backs of others.
> 
> This  thread will not be derailed by your senseless questions posed because you can't face the fact that for at least 189 years by stated law, whites were given rights no one else got, and that whites got all of what they did at the expense of others.
> 
> So when you can admit that come ask me those questions. .
> 
> You have also been asked to show when racism ended by using peer reviewed studies and data supporting you claim. Not questions about show me what you can't do and if you can't answer my questions when I haven't answered yours it means something..
> 
> So when you can do that, then ask me those questions.
> 
> 
> 
> . You keep saying when whites got the handouts or rights, but you can't understand that the whites settled this nation, and therefore created the rights and the handouts.. Are you a complete idiot ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well no, because those rights whites made were supposed to be for everyone as stated in their writings. .That means whites gave themselves rights  and took rights from everyone else. By the same  standard since the government was supposed to represent all the people living here the programs made just for whites took away the rights for others to participate in  getting the same handouts whites were giving themselves. I realize you think you are making sense, but you sound stupid as hell.
> 
> Now it would have been one thing if whites had given themselves these rights and everyone else got to give themselves their own rights and to form their own governments with their portion of territories for their own nations. If that had been done, maybe you have a point.  But that did not happen..
> 
> So you have no point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still can't figure out yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can, but since it kills your belief of white supremacy you do all you can to avoid admitting to the correctness of my position.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I don't know what your position is. You are belly aching over history. No one alive was responsible.
Click to expand...





.You ARE responsible for the present . You are here now and you do the same things they did in the past. You are crying about people getting things when whites have always got hem and still do and all we ask is that we have the same chances.. Somehow idiots like you have conflated that to mean we want more than our fair share.  then you want to pretend that  whites have never been given anything at the expense of others. History includes right now. Learn that.  History does not end until the end of time.​


----------



## gipper

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . You keep saying when whites got the handouts or rights, but you can't understand that the whites settled this nation, and therefore created the rights and the handouts.. Are you a complete idiot ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well no, because those rights whites made were supposed to be for everyone as stated in their writings. .That means whites gave themselves rights  and took rights from everyone else. By the same  standard since the government was supposed to represent all the people living here the programs made just for whites took away the rights for others to participate in  getting the same handouts whites were giving themselves. I realize you think you are making sense, but you sound stupid as hell.
> 
> Now it would have been one thing if whites had given themselves these rights and everyone else got to give themselves their own rights and to form their own governments with their portion of territories for their own nations. If that had been done, maybe you have a point.  But that did not happen..
> 
> So you have no point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still can't figure out yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can, but since it kills your belief of white supremacy you do all you can to avoid admitting to the correctness of my position.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I don't know what your position is. You are belly aching over history. No one alive was responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .You ARE responsible for the present . You are here now and you do the same things they did in the past. You are crying about people getting things when whites have always got hem and still do and all we ask is that we have the same chances.. Somehow idiots like you have conflated that to mean we want more than our fair share.  then you want to pretend that  whites have never been given anything at the expense of others. History includes right now. Learn that.  History does not end until the end of time.​
Click to expand...

Living in the past, won't do you any favors.  In fact, it will only hold you back.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> .You ARE responsible for the present . You are here now and you do the same things they did in the past.​


You're a retarded lying maggot. Nothing more.


----------



## IM2

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well no, because those rights whites made were supposed to be for everyone as stated in their writings. .That means whites gave themselves rights  and took rights from everyone else. By the same  standard since the government was supposed to represent all the people living here the programs made just for whites took away the rights for others to participate in  getting the same handouts whites were giving themselves. I realize you think you are making sense, but you sound stupid as hell.
> 
> Now it would have been one thing if whites had given themselves these rights and everyone else got to give themselves their own rights and to form their own governments with their portion of territories for their own nations. If that had been done, maybe you have a point.  But that did not happen..
> 
> So you have no point.
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't figure out yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can, but since it kills your belief of white supremacy you do all you can to avoid admitting to the correctness of my position.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I don't know what your position is. You are belly aching over history. No one alive was responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .You ARE responsible for the present . You are here now and you do the same things they did in the past. You are crying about people getting things when whites have always got hem and still do and all we ask is that we have the same chances.. Somehow idiots like you have conflated that to mean we want more than our fair share.  then you want to pretend that  whites have never been given anything at the expense of others. History includes right now. Learn that.  History does not end until the end of time.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Living in the past, won't do you any favors.  In fact, it will only hold you back.
Click to expand...





I am living today. 6-15-2017. And the same racism exists now. You are a prime example of that fact.​


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> I am living today. 6-15-2017. And the same racism exists now. You are a prime example of that fact.​


Suck on it then. LOL


----------



## gipper

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't figure out yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can, but since it kills your belief of white supremacy you do all you can to avoid admitting to the correctness of my position.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I don't know what your position is. You are belly aching over history. No one alive was responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .You ARE responsible for the present . You are here now and you do the same things they did in the past. You are crying about people getting things when whites have always got hem and still do and all we ask is that we have the same chances.. Somehow idiots like you have conflated that to mean we want more than our fair share.  then you want to pretend that  whites have never been given anything at the expense of others. History includes right now. Learn that.  History does not end until the end of time.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Living in the past, won't do you any favors.  In fact, it will only hold you back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am living today. 6-15-2017. And the same racism exists now. You are a prime example of that fact.​
Click to expand...

Oh brother.  You are out there where the buses don't run.  

If you allow yourself to let go of your hatred and racism, you will be much happier and healthier.


----------



## OldLady

IM2 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My father and  4 uncles fought in that war. You lie a lot about your "Polish people"  You polish people are white.
> 
> You are white. Understand? You dIdn't get anything but what other whites got.
> 
> I blacks were underrepresented its because of racial discrimination.  But I doubt this is the case. The thing is that a lot of backs fought and they did not have equal rights in the country they were fighting for. The polish who chose to join did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and if blacks were over represented as some ethnics groups were, you would complain about THAT being discriminatory.
> 
> Imagine if on D-Day the first wave to hit the beach were black units, suffering high casualty rates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fail to understand that blacks were dying in a  war for a nation that did not consider them citizens, My father took a bullet for America and had to sit on the back of the bus when he came back,​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . And why were they not considered citizens with full rights at the time periods in question ??  Answer that question in full if you got enough intelectual fortitude to answer it.  Let's be honest here, the blacks who were sold to us in slavery, were of course strong in backbone, primitive in speak, culturally held back due to their systems in which they had come from, and it took years to move them from slavery to the refined educated Americans that most have become in America today. Yes there was culture shock of course for all involved back then, and especially a confusion that led to years of getting the mess straighted out, but there is an element of the once primitive culture that is still trying to hang onto the primitive aspects of the culture in the lower ranks, and this is being represented by those in Hollywood who have made it a purpose to push the trendy but PRIMITIVE cultural lifestyle that many find strange even to this day in America... These ranks who exist within the larger culture are wanting that side of it to be accepted no matter what people think of it. Problem for many though, is that their are those who aren't excepting of this primitive cultural lifestyle
> (by exhibit of) where there is this pants on the ground gangster style culture that glorifies this new trendy created culture that has been adopted or created out of what or for what is anybodies guess ??  Then there is the rap repetitive music, the purposely not being educated, gang assembly, gang lifestyle, and lingo that speaks loudly of rebellion (victimhood being played to the hilt), and this refusal to ever assimilate because it represents a sell out. These are things that most do reject in America be it black or white, but the numbers are being falsified by the MSM or by Hollywood who skews or hides the rejection of this cultural aspect in which has been created within the larger culture that is of course not excepted by all now.  Now the problem with whites or blacks rejecting such things that have evolved within the larger culture, but doesn't represent the larger culture, is that with whites you are a racist or bigot if reject any part of these things, and if black then you are a sell out if reject such things. Good grief what a mess it all is, and still will be if we as Americans don't figure this mess out together in America. Let's all try to move forward together, but with a respect for each other whether we reject certain aspects of each others cultures, yet still having enough in common to get over it all.  It's sad what happened to the blacks as they were sold into slavery throughout the world, but that's over now, and lets all make good on that now. Not being educated due to reasons beyond ones control, and being held back due to reasons beyond ones control has happened all over this world, and being proud of being liberated by God in these things, and being thankful for his power to save us from these things is a great and humbling thing to have given witness to in our lives. God Bless America !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Primitive cultural lifestyle."   Geez.
> I don't know where to start, tbh.
> The 'gangsta' thing doesn't float my boat either, but it's sure popular among a lot of my white teenaged students, so it must have a certain appeal outside the "primitive" black community, don't you think?
> 
> All in all, I believe you're just asking why blacks haven't completely assimilated into white culture.  It offends you that they haven't.  The reason is:  they weren't allowed to until 50 years ago, and blacks are still being held at arms length in many places, in many ways, so how tf are they supposed to assimilate?  For starters, letting go of the notion that black Americans today are "primitives" would help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why must we assimilate into white culture? Why can't our culture and all other non white culture be accepted as an overall American culture?
> 
> Hell whites appropriate enough of our culture, so then what's the problem with including it?
Click to expand...

I only brought up the assimilation thing because Beagle seems hung up on it.  I've never thought of it being an "assimilation" problem, because you guys have been here as long as we have--you're not foreigners, for Gods sake, you're Americans.


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .You ARE responsible for the present . You are here now and you do the same things they did in the past.​
> 
> 
> 
> You're a retarded lying maggot. Nothing more.
Click to expand...


*Racism In Modern America*



> *Modern racism is a form of prejudice against African Americans that developed in the United States after the civil rights movement of the 1950s and 1960s. It characterized by beliefs that racism is not a persistent problem, that African Americans should put forth their own efforts to overcome their situation in society without exceptional assistance, and that African Americans are too demanding and have gotten more than they deserve. At the roots of modern racism are basic beliefs that Blacks violate cherished U.S. values*.



Racism In Modern America | Researchomatic

If a retarded guy was kicking my ass like I'm kicking yours, I would shut up and go to another thread..


----------



## IM2

OldLady said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and if blacks were over represented as some ethnics groups were, you would complain about THAT being discriminatory.
> 
> Imagine if on D-Day the first wave to hit the beach were black units, suffering high casualty rates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fail to understand that blacks were dying in a  war for a nation that did not consider them citizens, My father took a bullet for America and had to sit on the back of the bus when he came back,​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . And why were they not considered citizens with full rights at the time periods in question ??  Answer that question in full if you got enough intelectual fortitude to answer it.  Let's be honest here, the blacks who were sold to us in slavery, were of course strong in backbone, primitive in speak, culturally held back due to their systems in which they had come from, and it took years to move them from slavery to the refined educated Americans that most have become in America today. Yes there was culture shock of course for all involved back then, and especially a confusion that led to years of getting the mess straighted out, but there is an element of the once primitive culture that is still trying to hang onto the primitive aspects of the culture in the lower ranks, and this is being represented by those in Hollywood who have made it a purpose to push the trendy but PRIMITIVE cultural lifestyle that many find strange even to this day in America... These ranks who exist within the larger culture are wanting that side of it to be accepted no matter what people think of it. Problem for many though, is that their are those who aren't excepting of this primitive cultural lifestyle
> (by exhibit of) where there is this pants on the ground gangster style culture that glorifies this new trendy created culture that has been adopted or created out of what or for what is anybodies guess ??  Then there is the rap repetitive music, the purposely not being educated, gang assembly, gang lifestyle, and lingo that speaks loudly of rebellion (victimhood being played to the hilt), and this refusal to ever assimilate because it represents a sell out. These are things that most do reject in America be it black or white, but the numbers are being falsified by the MSM or by Hollywood who skews or hides the rejection of this cultural aspect in which has been created within the larger culture that is of course not excepted by all now.  Now the problem with whites or blacks rejecting such things that have evolved within the larger culture, but doesn't represent the larger culture, is that with whites you are a racist or bigot if reject any part of these things, and if black then you are a sell out if reject such things. Good grief what a mess it all is, and still will be if we as Americans don't figure this mess out together in America. Let's all try to move forward together, but with a respect for each other whether we reject certain aspects of each others cultures, yet still having enough in common to get over it all.  It's sad what happened to the blacks as they were sold into slavery throughout the world, but that's over now, and lets all make good on that now. Not being educated due to reasons beyond ones control, and being held back due to reasons beyond ones control has happened all over this world, and being proud of being liberated by God in these things, and being thankful for his power to save us from these things is a great and humbling thing to have given witness to in our lives. God Bless America !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Primitive cultural lifestyle."   Geez.
> I don't know where to start, tbh.
> The 'gangsta' thing doesn't float my boat either, but it's sure popular among a lot of my white teenaged students, so it must have a certain appeal outside the "primitive" black community, don't you think?
> 
> All in all, I believe you're just asking why blacks haven't completely assimilated into white culture.  It offends you that they haven't.  The reason is:  they weren't allowed to until 50 years ago, and blacks are still being held at arms length in many places, in many ways, so how tf are they supposed to assimilate?  For starters, letting go of the notion that black Americans today are "primitives" would help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why must we assimilate into white culture? Why can't our culture and all other non white culture be accepted as an overall American culture?
> 
> Hell whites appropriate enough of our culture, so then what's the problem with including it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only brought up the assimilation thing because Beagle seems hung up on it.  I've never thought of it being an "assimilation" problem, because you guys have been here as long as we have--you're not foreigners, for Gods sake, you're Americans.
Click to expand...


Fair enough. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .You ARE responsible for the present . You are here now and you do the same things they did in the past.​
> 
> 
> 
> You're a retarded lying maggot. Nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Racism In Modern America*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Modern racism is a form of prejudice against African Americans that developed in the United States after the civil rights movement of the 1950s and 1960s. It characterized by beliefs that racism is not a persistent problem, that African Americans should put forth their own efforts to overcome their situation in society without exceptional assistance, and that African Americans are too demanding and have gotten more than they deserve. At the roots of modern racism are basic beliefs that Blacks violate cherished U.S. values*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism In Modern America | Researchomatic
> 
> If a retarded guy was kicking my ass like I'm kicking yours, I would shut up and go to another thread..
Click to expand...

I quit caring. I hope your white master kicks the living shit out of you just for general principle.


----------



## IM2

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can, but since it kills your belief of white supremacy you do all you can to avoid admitting to the correctness of my position.​
> 
> 
> 
> I said I don't know what your position is. You are belly aching over history. No one alive was responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .You ARE responsible for the present . You are here now and you do the same things they did in the past. You are crying about people getting things when whites have always got hem and still do and all we ask is that we have the same chances.. Somehow idiots like you have conflated that to mean we want more than our fair share.  then you want to pretend that  whites have never been given anything at the expense of others. History includes right now. Learn that.  History does not end until the end of time.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Living in the past, won't do you any favors.  In fact, it will only hold you back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am living today. 6-15-2017. And the same racism exists now. You are a prime example of that fact.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh brother.  You are out there where the buses don't run.
> 
> If you allow yourself to let go of your hatred and racism, you will be much happier and healthier.
Click to expand...






I will not be listening to a white racist who has participated in posting up volumes of racist crap tell me how I am to let go of something.​


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .You ARE responsible for the present . You are here now and you do the same things they did in the past.​
> 
> 
> 
> You're a retarded lying maggot. Nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Racism In Modern America*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Modern racism is a form of prejudice against African Americans that developed in the United States after the civil rights movement of the 1950s and 1960s. It characterized by beliefs that racism is not a persistent problem, that African Americans should put forth their own efforts to overcome their situation in society without exceptional assistance, and that African Americans are too demanding and have gotten more than they deserve. At the roots of modern racism are basic beliefs that Blacks violate cherished U.S. values*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism In Modern America | Researchomatic
> 
> If a retarded guy was kicking my ass like I'm kicking yours, I would shut up and go to another thread..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I quit caring. I hope your white master kicks the living shit out of you just for general principle.
Click to expand...


*Watch ye therefore: for ye know not when the master of the house cometh*




I'm retired and working on a  personal project. I am the master around here as you have experienced first hand.​


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> I'm retired and working on a  personal project. I am the master around here as you have experienced first hand.​


Your project is trying to make Caucasians feel guilty? It ain't working.


----------



## Mudda

It's blax who have amnesia. We bought they from black slavers, brought them here, civilized them, then set them free with food stamps and welfare. WTF more do they want?


----------



## galaxygreen2025

1776 until 1965 maybe whites got favored but the whites were fucking brainwashed into thinking the way they did. And it wasn't all whites either. There were plenty of black slave owners. But because whites look different then you. You want to put the whole weight of slavery on whites. SMFH 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxygreen2025

Anyone born after 1965 aren't to blame for slavery so why do people continue to fight against us? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm retired and working on a  personal project. I am the master around here as you have experienced first hand.​
> 
> 
> 
> Your project is trying to make Caucasians feel guilty? It ain't working.
Click to expand...


I'm not giving a fuck if you feel anything.


----------



## IM2

galaxygreen2025 said:


> 1776 until 1965 maybe whites got favored but the whites were fucking brainwashed into thinking the way they did. And it wasn't all whites either. There were plenty of black slave owners. But because whites look different then you. You want to put the whole weight of slavery on whites. SMFH
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
Less than 1,200 blacks out of 2 million owned slaves in this country during the times of slavery. Many of them bought their family members. Do not try to enter a discussion with no knowledge of what you are talking about. Whites are the ones who made slavery legal, So they will be blamed for it..

Teflon Theory of History

'





> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.



Teflon Theory of History


----------



## IM2

Mudda said:


> It's blax who have amnesia. We bought they from black slavers, brought them here, civilized them, then set them free with food stamps and welfare. WTF more do they want?


----------



## Mudda

IM2 said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's blax who have amnesia. We bought they from black slavers, brought them here, civilized them, then set them free with food stamps and welfare. WTF more do they want?
Click to expand...

Funny how your meme would use a white guy.


----------



## galaxygreen2025

Your words are making my eyes twitch severely. Riiiiight, anywho like I said brainwashing. And so you are saying whites are to blame for slavery even tho they didn't come up with the concept in the first place? How come you are not blaming Africans? How come you are not blaming Portugal? Why not the asians? You say 'white people' but what nationality are you referring too? Or is it just people who have lighter skin then you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IM2

Mudda said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's blax who have amnesia. We bought they from black slavers, brought them here, civilized them, then set them free with food stamps and welfare. WTF more do they want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how your meme would use a white guy.
Click to expand...


Yeah a white guy laughing at a dumb ass comment from a


----------



## Mudda

IM2 said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's blax who have amnesia. We bought they from black slavers, brought them here, civilized them, then set them free with food stamps and welfare. WTF more do they want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how your meme would use a white guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah a white guy laughing at a dumb ass comment from a
Click to expand...

So what was it about my statement that lit your fuse?


----------



## IM2

galaxygreen2025 said:


> Your words are making my eyes twitch severely. Riiiiight, anywho like I said brainwashing. And so you are saying whites are to blame for slavery even tho they didn't come up with the concept in the first place? How come you are not blaming Africans? How come you are not blaming Portugal? Why not the asians? You say 'white people' but what nationality are you referring too? Or is it just people who have lighter skin then you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nah, brainwashing doesn't have anything to do with it on my side. Maybe yours though.

We are talking about America here. No where else. The Portuguese did not make slavery legal in the colonies.

Asians did not create the national apartheid after slavery.

Africans didn't offer each other guns to go round each other up to sell to the white man.

Africans were not held in waiting for African shippers to take them to America to be sold to blacks.

Do not try arguing when you don't know the facts.


----------



## IM2

Mudda said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's blax who have amnesia. We bought they from black slavers, brought them here, civilized them, then set them free with food stamps and welfare. WTF more do they want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how your meme would use a white guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah a white guy laughing at a dumb ass comment from a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what was it about my statement that lit your fuse?
Click to expand...


Like you don't know.


----------



## beagle9

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been more successful in my field than you have in yours. If we don't need my approval or validation, we damn sure don't need yours.
> 
> The challenge is simple white folks. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been more successful in my field than you have in yours. If we don't need my approval or validation, we damn sure don't need yours.
> 
> The challenge is simple white folks. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how about you tell us what rights you don't have.
> 
> show us those laws that single out blacks
> 
> what careers are you not permitted to pursue
> 
> what college can you not attend
> 
> if you can not answer those questions you are not oppressed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the thing here is that you were asked the question what do you call  the years from 1776 until 1965 since whites got all the rights and were given access to all the programs when others could not and that whites literally made money off the backs of others.
> 
> This  thread will not be derailed by your senseless questions posed because you can't face the fact that for at least 189 years by stated law, whites were given rights no one else got, and that whites got all of what they did at the expense of others.
> 
> So when you can admit that come ask me those questions. .
> 
> You have also been asked to show when racism ended by using peer reviewed studies and data supporting you claim. Not questions about show me what you can't do and if you can't answer my questions when I haven't answered yours it means something..
> 
> So when you can do that, then ask me those questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You keep saying when whites got the handouts or rights, but you can't understand that the whites settled this nation, and therefore created the rights and the handouts.. Are you a complete idiot ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well no, because those rights whites made were supposed to be for everyone as stated in their writings. .That means whites gave themselves rights  and took rights from everyone else. By the same  standard since the government was supposed to represent all the people living here the programs made just for whites took away the rights for others to participate in  getting the same handouts whites were giving themselves. I realize you think you are making sense, but you sound stupid as hell.
> 
> Now it would have been one thing if whites had given themselves these rights and everyone else got to give themselves their own rights and to form their own governments with their portion of territories for their own nations. If that had been done, maybe you have a point.  But that did not happen..
> 
> So you have no point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still can't figure out yours.
Click to expand...

. You never will either, because he is a troll.  Notice no one has an answer for him, and they never will... In fact I'm starting to believe that he isn't even black, but someone who thinks he can argue their side without their permission to do so.


----------



## Mudda

IM2 said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's blax who have amnesia. We bought they from black slavers, brought them here, civilized them, then set them free with food stamps and welfare. WTF more do they want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how your meme would use a white guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah a white guy laughing at a dumb ass comment from a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what was it about my statement that lit your fuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like you don't know.
Click to expand...

The way I wrote "blax"? I saw someone else do it and thought it was cool.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was born here. You leave.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. You keep talking about your race and ancestors but now have no use for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America is not the white mans country. My ancestors were born here too. But I guess that's the dumb ass whites double standard. You immigrate here but don't have to move back to where you came from while bitching about the federal government in a system that benefits you. But I present a valid point about ongoing white racism, I have to move back to Africa and if I say I was born here, I have no use for my African ancestors.​
Click to expand...

. It's all Americans country black or white until a race tries to change that. Obama was setting the change up, but he was unsuccessful at it. Now the racist blacks who smelled "white blood" in the water under Obama, are wailing and knashing of teeth that his special privileged self fell short on in his asperations found within his writings and agenda.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My father and  4 uncles fought in that war. You lie a lot about your "Polish people"  You polish people are white.
> 
> You are white. Understand? You dIdn't get anything but what other whites got.
> 
> I blacks were underrepresented its because of racial discrimination.  But I doubt this is the case. The thing is that a lot of backs fought and they did not have equal rights in the country they were fighting for. The polish who chose to join did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and if blacks were over represented as some ethnics groups were, you would complain about THAT being discriminatory.
> 
> Imagine if on D-Day the first wave to hit the beach were black units, suffering high casualty rates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fail to understand that blacks were dying in a  war for a nation that did not consider them citizens, My father took a bullet for America and had to sit on the back of the bus when he came back,​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . And why were they not considered citizens with full rights at the time periods in question ??  Answer that question in full if you got enough intelectual fortitude to answer it.  Let's be honest here, the blacks who were sold to us in slavery, were of course strong in backbone, primitive in speak, culturally held back due to their systems in which they had come from, and it took years to move them from slavery to the refined educated Americans that most have become in America today. Yes there was culture shock of course for all involved back then, and especially a confusion that led to years of getting the mess straighted out, but there is an element of the once primitive culture that is still trying to hang onto the primitive aspects of the culture in the lower ranks, and this is being represented by those in Hollywood who have made it a purpose to push the trendy but PRIMITIVE cultural lifestyle that many find strange even to this day in America... These ranks who exist within the larger culture are wanting that side of it to be accepted no matter what people think of it. Problem for many though, is that their are those who aren't excepting of this primitive cultural lifestyle
> (by exhibit of) where there is this pants on the ground gangster style culture that glorifies this new trendy created culture that has been adopted or created out of what or for what is anybodies guess ??  Then there is the rap repetitive music, the purposely not being educated, gang assembly, gang lifestyle, and lingo that speaks loudly of rebellion (victimhood being played to the hilt), and this refusal to ever assimilate because it represents a sell out. These are things that most do reject in America be it black or white, but the numbers are being falsified by the MSM or by Hollywood who skews or hides the rejection of this cultural aspect in which has been created within the larger culture that is of course not excepted by all now.  Now the problem with whites or blacks rejecting such things that have evolved within the larger culture, but doesn't represent the larger culture, is that with whites you are a racist or bigot if reject any part of these things, and if black then you are a sell out if reject such things. Good grief what a mess it all is, and still will be if we as Americans don't figure this mess out together in America. Let's all try to move forward together, but with a respect for each other whether we reject certain aspects of each others cultures, yet still having enough in common to get over it all.  It's sad what happened to the blacks as they were sold into slavery throughout the world, but that's over now, and lets all make good on that now. Not being educated due to reasons beyond ones control, and being held back due to reasons beyond ones control has happened all over this world, and being proud of being liberated by God in these things, and being thankful for his power to save us from these things is a great and humbling thing to have given witness to in our lives. God Bless America !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Primitive cultural lifestyle."   Geez.
> I don't know where to start, tbh.
> The 'gangsta' thing doesn't float my boat either, but it's sure popular among a lot of my white teenaged students, so it must have a certain appeal outside the "primitive" black community, don't you think?
> 
> All in all, I believe you're just asking why blacks haven't completely assimilated into white culture.  It offends you that they haven't.  The reason is:  they weren't allowed to until 50 years ago, and blacks are still being held at arms length in many places, in many ways, so how tf are they supposed to assimilate?  For starters, letting go of the notion that black Americans today are "primitives" would help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why must we assimilate into white culture? Why can't our culture and all other non white culture be accepted as an overall American culture?
> 
> Hell whites appropriate enough of our culture, so then what's the problem with including it?
Click to expand...

. You shouldn't assimilate into white culture, but just assimilate into American culture. You won't do that either because you think that American culture was created by the whites, so it has to completely transform or no deal eh ? Well we aren't going to assimilate to the part of black culture that we don't like either, and if we are racist by your standards then so be it. No pants on the ground for my children or grandkids, and no thug rap music, no gang joining, no gold teeth, no bling, no cursing like crazy, no gang lingo, no blaiming others, no victimhood, no racism, and no constant whining. 
.


----------



## beagle9

OldLady said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and if blacks were over represented as some ethnics groups were, you would complain about THAT being discriminatory.
> 
> Imagine if on D-Day the first wave to hit the beach were black units, suffering high casualty rates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fail to understand that blacks were dying in a  war for a nation that did not consider them citizens, My father took a bullet for America and had to sit on the back of the bus when he came back,​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . And why were they not considered citizens with full rights at the time periods in question ??  Answer that question in full if you got enough intelectual fortitude to answer it.  Let's be honest here, the blacks who were sold to us in slavery, were of course strong in backbone, primitive in speak, culturally held back due to their systems in which they had come from, and it took years to move them from slavery to the refined educated Americans that most have become in America today. Yes there was culture shock of course for all involved back then, and especially a confusion that led to years of getting the mess straighted out, but there is an element of the once primitive culture that is still trying to hang onto the primitive aspects of the culture in the lower ranks, and this is being represented by those in Hollywood who have made it a purpose to push the trendy but PRIMITIVE cultural lifestyle that many find strange even to this day in America... These ranks who exist within the larger culture are wanting that side of it to be accepted no matter what people think of it. Problem for many though, is that their are those who aren't excepting of this primitive cultural lifestyle
> (by exhibit of) where there is this pants on the ground gangster style culture that glorifies this new trendy created culture that has been adopted or created out of what or for what is anybodies guess ??  Then there is the rap repetitive music, the purposely not being educated, gang assembly, gang lifestyle, and lingo that speaks loudly of rebellion (victimhood being played to the hilt), and this refusal to ever assimilate because it represents a sell out. These are things that most do reject in America be it black or white, but the numbers are being falsified by the MSM or by Hollywood who skews or hides the rejection of this cultural aspect in which has been created within the larger culture that is of course not excepted by all now.  Now the problem with whites or blacks rejecting such things that have evolved within the larger culture, but doesn't represent the larger culture, is that with whites you are a racist or bigot if reject any part of these things, and if black then you are a sell out if reject such things. Good grief what a mess it all is, and still will be if we as Americans don't figure this mess out together in America. Let's all try to move forward together, but with a respect for each other whether we reject certain aspects of each others cultures, yet still having enough in common to get over it all.  It's sad what happened to the blacks as they were sold into slavery throughout the world, but that's over now, and lets all make good on that now. Not being educated due to reasons beyond ones control, and being held back due to reasons beyond ones control has happened all over this world, and being proud of being liberated by God in these things, and being thankful for his power to save us from these things is a great and humbling thing to have given witness to in our lives. God Bless America !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Primitive cultural lifestyle."   Geez.
> I don't know where to start, tbh.
> The 'gangsta' thing doesn't float my boat either, but it's sure popular among a lot of my white teenaged students, so it must have a certain appeal outside the "primitive" black community, don't you think?
> 
> All in all, I believe you're just asking why blacks haven't completely assimilated into white culture.  It offends you that they haven't.  The reason is:  they weren't allowed to until 50 years ago, and blacks are still being held at arms length in many places, in many ways, so how tf are they supposed to assimilate?  For starters, letting go of the notion that black Americans today are "primitives" would help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why must we assimilate into white culture? Why can't our culture and all other non white culture be accepted as an overall American culture?
> 
> Hell whites appropriate enough of our culture, so then what's the problem with including it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only brought up the assimilation thing because Beagle seems hung up on it.  I've never thought of it being an "assimilation" problem, because you guys have been here as long as we have--you're not foreigners, for Gods sake, you're Americans.
Click to expand...

. Not my problem, but somehow they make it their problem or issue where their shouldn't be a problem or issue. They are great at creating the straw man.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said I don't know what your position is. You are belly aching over history. No one alive was responsible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .You ARE responsible for the present . You are here now and you do the same things they did in the past. You are crying about people getting things when whites have always got hem and still do and all we ask is that we have the same chances.. Somehow idiots like you have conflated that to mean we want more than our fair share.  then you want to pretend that  whites have never been given anything at the expense of others. History includes right now. Learn that.  History does not end until the end of time.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Living in the past, won't do you any favors.  In fact, it will only hold you back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am living today. 6-15-2017. And the same racism exists now. You are a prime example of that fact.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh brother.  You are out there where the buses don't run.
> 
> If you allow yourself to let go of your hatred and racism, you will be much happier and healthier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be listening to a white racist who has participated in posting up volumes of racist crap tell me how I am to let go of something.​
Click to expand...

. How can he tell you if you won't be listening ??   ROTFLMBO.


----------



## JoeMoma

IM2 said:


> *I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others?
> *
> This is not about what your asses were doing in 1776 or 1965. It is about what the law provided for people and what did that law mean. If blacks did not have equal rights, then were whites not getting special treatment at the expense of others?
> 
> But I  understand why you can't answer the question. It's got to be tough getting your little dream world crushed.


I am not aware of a law that tells whites what to call the years from 1776 until 1965.  Do white people get arrested and put in jail if they break that law?


----------



## IM2

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others?
> *
> This is not about what your asses were doing in 1776 or 1965. It is about what the law provided for people and what did that law mean. If blacks did not have equal rights, then were whites not getting special treatment at the expense of others?
> 
> But I  understand why you can't answer the question. It's got to be tough getting your little dream world crushed.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not aware of a law that tells whites what to call the years from 1776 until 1965.  Do white people get arrested and put in jail if they break that law?
Click to expand...


Of course you can't. But you can damn sure whine about how everybody else but whites are getting something extra at the expense of whites now. Funny  how you can't find  the word to describe the 189 years out the 241 years of Americas existence that whites got rights no one else got and were given things at the expense of others explicitly stated by law.  Even as today whites still get more than everyone else at the expense of others. How convenient.


----------



## galaxygreen2025

I do know a lot of facts, and to Mudda shut your pie hole! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxygreen2025

I am in no way a coward, And whites get arrested all damn day and get years for dumb shit. Not sure where you are living but the statistics in 2013 showed there was more whites that got jailed then blacks. I live in a mixed neighborhood. And I see only whites getting locked up. I never see any mixed kids or black kids getting locked up around here. I want to make things clear I do know and have knowledge of all the killings going on. I feel bad for people who still think it's 1776-1964. And I feel bad for whites who are still brainwashed and afraid to speak up! I'm not afraid to speak up for anyone. If I see one person hurting another I will say how I feel about it. No matter the color of there skin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxygreen2025

Another thing I would like to point out to you know it alls. Is if in fact every person derived from the Eve Gene. You are going against your own people? My family is from Sicily. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gipper

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was born here. You leave.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. You keep talking about your race and ancestors but now have no use for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America is not the white mans country. My ancestors were born here too. But I guess that's the dumb ass whites double standard. You immigrate here but don't have to move back to where you came from while bitching about the federal government in a system that benefits you. But I present a valid point about ongoing white racism, I have to move back to Africa and if I say I was born here, I have no use for my African ancestors.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . It's all Americans country black or white until a race tries to change that. Obama was setting the change up, but he was unsuccessful at it. Now the racist blacks who smelled "white blood" in the water under Obama, are wailing and knashing of teeth that his special privileged self fell short on in his asperations found within his writings and agenda.
Click to expand...




beagle9 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fail to understand that blacks were dying in a  war for a nation that did not consider them citizens, My father took a bullet for America and had to sit on the back of the bus when he came back,​
> 
> 
> 
> . And why were they not considered citizens with full rights at the time periods in question ??  Answer that question in full if you got enough intelectual fortitude to answer it.  Let's be honest here, the blacks who were sold to us in slavery, were of course strong in backbone, primitive in speak, culturally held back due to their systems in which they had come from, and it took years to move them from slavery to the refined educated Americans that most have become in America today. Yes there was culture shock of course for all involved back then, and especially a confusion that led to years of getting the mess straighted out, but there is an element of the once primitive culture that is still trying to hang onto the primitive aspects of the culture in the lower ranks, and this is being represented by those in Hollywood who have made it a purpose to push the trendy but PRIMITIVE cultural lifestyle that many find strange even to this day in America... These ranks who exist within the larger culture are wanting that side of it to be accepted no matter what people think of it. Problem for many though, is that their are those who aren't excepting of this primitive cultural lifestyle
> (by exhibit of) where there is this pants on the ground gangster style culture that glorifies this new trendy created culture that has been adopted or created out of what or for what is anybodies guess ??  Then there is the rap repetitive music, the purposely not being educated, gang assembly, gang lifestyle, and lingo that speaks loudly of rebellion (victimhood being played to the hilt), and this refusal to ever assimilate because it represents a sell out. These are things that most do reject in America be it black or white, but the numbers are being falsified by the MSM or by Hollywood who skews or hides the rejection of this cultural aspect in which has been created within the larger culture that is of course not excepted by all now.  Now the problem with whites or blacks rejecting such things that have evolved within the larger culture, but doesn't represent the larger culture, is that with whites you are a racist or bigot if reject any part of these things, and if black then you are a sell out if reject such things. Good grief what a mess it all is, and still will be if we as Americans don't figure this mess out together in America. Let's all try to move forward together, but with a respect for each other whether we reject certain aspects of each others cultures, yet still having enough in common to get over it all.  It's sad what happened to the blacks as they were sold into slavery throughout the world, but that's over now, and lets all make good on that now. Not being educated due to reasons beyond ones control, and being held back due to reasons beyond ones control has happened all over this world, and being proud of being liberated by God in these things, and being thankful for his power to save us from these things is a great and humbling thing to have given witness to in our lives. God Bless America !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Primitive cultural lifestyle."   Geez.
> I don't know where to start, tbh.
> The 'gangsta' thing doesn't float my boat either, but it's sure popular among a lot of my white teenaged students, so it must have a certain appeal outside the "primitive" black community, don't you think?
> 
> All in all, I believe you're just asking why blacks haven't completely assimilated into white culture.  It offends you that they haven't.  The reason is:  they weren't allowed to until 50 years ago, and blacks are still being held at arms length in many places, in many ways, so how tf are they supposed to assimilate?  For starters, letting go of the notion that black Americans today are "primitives" would help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why must we assimilate into white culture? Why can't our culture and all other non white culture be accepted as an overall American culture?
> 
> Hell whites appropriate enough of our culture, so then what's the problem with including it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only brought up the assimilation thing because Beagle seems hung up on it.  I've never thought of it being an "assimilation" problem, because you guys have been here as long as we have--you're not foreigners, for Gods sake, you're Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Not my problem, but somehow they make it their problem or issue where their shouldn't be a problem or issue. They are great at creating the straw man.
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others?
> *
> This is not about what your asses were doing in 1776 or 1965. It is about what the law provided for people and what did that law mean. If blacks did not have equal rights, then were whites not getting special treatment at the expense of others?
> 
> But I  understand why you can't answer the question. It's got to be tough getting your little dream world crushed.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not aware of a law that tells whites what to call the years from 1776 until 1965.  Do white people get arrested and put in jail if they break that law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you can't. But you can damn sure whine about how everybody else but whites are getting something extra at the expense of whites now. Funny  how you can't find  the word to describe the 189 years out the 241 years of Americas existence that whites got rights no one else got and were given things at the expense of others explicitly stated by law.  Even as today whites still get more than everyone else at the expense of others. How convenient.
Click to expand...


IM2 (aka Mr. Racist) Americans elected a black man POTUS twice with lots of white votes...of course, he did nothing to help the average black person.  In fact, he made matters worse for black Americans.  We had two black attorneys general.  Did they do anything to improve conditions for blacks?  Of course not.  There are many blacks in Congress.  They have made matters worse too.  Yet you cling to your hatred of white people. 

Do I need to spell it out for you?


----------



## beagle9

galaxygreen2025 said:


> I am in no way a coward, And whites get arrested all damn day and get years for dumb shit. Not sure where you are living but the statistics in 2013 showed there was more whites that got jailed then blacks. I live in a mixed neighborhood. And I see only whites getting locked up. I never see any mixed kids or black kids getting locked up around here. I want to make things clear I do know and have knowledge of all the killings going on. I feel bad for people who still think it's 1776-1964. And I feel bad for whites who are still brainwashed and afraid to speak up! I'm not afraid to speak up for anyone. If I see one person hurting another I will say how I feel about it. No matter the color of there skin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He wants more whites heads on a platter, then he might be satisfied, but very doubtful.. Never ends, and never will end.


----------



## JoeMoma

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others?
> *
> This is not about what your asses were doing in 1776 or 1965. It is about what the law provided for people and what did that law mean. If blacks did not have equal rights, then were whites not getting special treatment at the expense of others?
> 
> But I  understand why you can't answer the question. It's got to be tough getting your little dream world crushed.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not aware of a law that tells whites what to call the years from 1776 until 1965.  Do white people get arrested and put in jail if they break that law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you can't. But you can damn sure whine about how everybody else but whites are getting something extra at the expense of whites now. Funny  how you can't find  the word to describe the 189 years out the 241 years of Americas existence that whites got rights no one else got and were given things at the expense of others explicitly stated by law.  Even as today whites still get more than everyone else at the expense of others. How convenient.
Click to expand...

So do you propose that whites endure an equal amount of years in servitude (slavory) and oppression by Jim Crow type of laws to pay a historical debt to blacks?  Is that what you want?


----------



## beagle9

gipper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was born here. You leave.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. You keep talking about your race and ancestors but now have no use for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America is not the white mans country. My ancestors were born here too. But I guess that's the dumb ass whites double standard. You immigrate here but don't have to move back to where you came from while bitching about the federal government in a system that benefits you. But I present a valid point about ongoing white racism, I have to move back to Africa and if I say I was born here, I have no use for my African ancestors.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . It's all Americans country black or white until a race tries to change that. Obama was setting the change up, but he was unsuccessful at it. Now the racist blacks who smelled "white blood" in the water under Obama, are wailing and knashing of teeth that his special privileged self fell short on in his asperations found within his writings and agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . And why were they not considered citizens with full rights at the time periods in question ??  Answer that question in full if you got enough intelectual fortitude to answer it.  Let's be honest here, the blacks who were sold to us in slavery, were of course strong in backbone, primitive in speak, culturally held back due to their systems in which they had come from, and it took years to move them from slavery to the refined educated Americans that most have become in America today. Yes there was culture shock of course for all involved back then, and especially a confusion that led to years of getting the mess straighted out, but there is an element of the once primitive culture that is still trying to hang onto the primitive aspects of the culture in the lower ranks, and this is being represented by those in Hollywood who have made it a purpose to push the trendy but PRIMITIVE cultural lifestyle that many find strange even to this day in America... These ranks who exist within the larger culture are wanting that side of it to be accepted no matter what people think of it. Problem for many though, is that their are those who aren't excepting of this primitive cultural lifestyle
> (by exhibit of) where there is this pants on the ground gangster style culture that glorifies this new trendy created culture that has been adopted or created out of what or for what is anybodies guess ??  Then there is the rap repetitive music, the purposely not being educated, gang assembly, gang lifestyle, and lingo that speaks loudly of rebellion (victimhood being played to the hilt), and this refusal to ever assimilate because it represents a sell out. These are things that most do reject in America be it black or white, but the numbers are being falsified by the MSM or by Hollywood who skews or hides the rejection of this cultural aspect in which has been created within the larger culture that is of course not excepted by all now.  Now the problem with whites or blacks rejecting such things that have evolved within the larger culture, but doesn't represent the larger culture, is that with whites you are a racist or bigot if reject any part of these things, and if black then you are a sell out if reject such things. Good grief what a mess it all is, and still will be if we as Americans don't figure this mess out together in America. Let's all try to move forward together, but with a respect for each other whether we reject certain aspects of each others cultures, yet still having enough in common to get over it all.  It's sad what happened to the blacks as they were sold into slavery throughout the world, but that's over now, and lets all make good on that now. Not being educated due to reasons beyond ones control, and being held back due to reasons beyond ones control has happened all over this world, and being proud of being liberated by God in these things, and being thankful for his power to save us from these things is a great and humbling thing to have given witness to in our lives. God Bless America !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Primitive cultural lifestyle."   Geez.
> I don't know where to start, tbh.
> The 'gangsta' thing doesn't float my boat either, but it's sure popular among a lot of my white teenaged students, so it must have a certain appeal outside the "primitive" black community, don't you think?
> 
> All in all, I believe you're just asking why blacks haven't completely assimilated into white culture.  It offends you that they haven't.  The reason is:  they weren't allowed to until 50 years ago, and blacks are still being held at arms length in many places, in many ways, so how tf are they supposed to assimilate?  For starters, letting go of the notion that black Americans today are "primitives" would help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why must we assimilate into white culture? Why can't our culture and all other non white culture be accepted as an overall American culture?
> 
> Hell whites appropriate enough of our culture, so then what's the problem with including it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only brought up the assimilation thing because Beagle seems hung up on it.  I've never thought of it being an "assimilation" problem, because you guys have been here as long as we have--you're not foreigners, for Gods sake, you're Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Not my problem, but somehow they make it their problem or issue where their shouldn't be a problem or issue. They are great at creating the straw man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others?
> *
> This is not about what your asses were doing in 1776 or 1965. It is about what the law provided for people and what did that law mean. If blacks did not have equal rights, then were whites not getting special treatment at the expense of others?
> 
> But I  understand why you can't answer the question. It's got to be tough getting your little dream world crushed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not aware of a law that tells whites what to call the years from 1776 until 1965.  Do white people get arrested and put in jail if they break that law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you can't. But you can damn sure whine about how everybody else but whites are getting something extra at the expense of whites now. Funny  how you can't find  the word to describe the 189 years out the 241 years of Americas existence that whites got rights no one else got and were given things at the expense of others explicitly stated by law.  Even as today whites still get more than everyone else at the expense of others. How convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IM2 (aka Mr. Racist) Americans elected a black man POTUS twice with lots of white votes...of course, he did nothing to help the average black person.  In fact, he made matters worse for black Americans.  We had two black attorneys general.  Did they do anything to improve conditions for blacks?  Of course not.  There are many blacks in Congress.  They have made matters worse too.  Yet you cling to your hatred of white people.
> 
> Do I need to spell it out for you?
Click to expand...

Who Me ?


----------



## beagle9

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others?
> *
> This is not about what your asses were doing in 1776 or 1965. It is about what the law provided for people and what did that law mean. If blacks did not have equal rights, then were whites not getting special treatment at the expense of others?
> 
> But I  understand why you can't answer the question. It's got to be tough getting your little dream world crushed.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not aware of a law that tells whites what to call the years from 1776 until 1965.  Do white people get arrested and put in jail if they break that law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you can't. But you can damn sure whine about how everybody else but whites are getting something extra at the expense of whites now. Funny  how you can't find  the word to describe the 189 years out the 241 years of Americas existence that whites got rights no one else got and were given things at the expense of others explicitly stated by law.  Even as today whites still get more than everyone else at the expense of others. How convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you propose that whites endure an equal amount of years in servitude (slavory) an oppression by Jim Crow type of laws to pay a historical debt to blacks?  Is that what you want?
Click to expand...

I believe it is what he wants.


----------



## Iceweasel

I think IM2 is after reparations. Wantsta be compensated for his blackness, even though he's living far better than his distant relatives over seas.


----------



## gipper

beagle9 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was born here. You leave.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. You keep talking about your race and ancestors but now have no use for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America is not the white mans country. My ancestors were born here too. But I guess that's the dumb ass whites double standard. You immigrate here but don't have to move back to where you came from while bitching about the federal government in a system that benefits you. But I present a valid point about ongoing white racism, I have to move back to Africa and if I say I was born here, I have no use for my African ancestors.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . It's all Americans country black or white until a race tries to change that. Obama was setting the change up, but he was unsuccessful at it. Now the racist blacks who smelled "white blood" in the water under Obama, are wailing and knashing of teeth that his special privileged self fell short on in his asperations found within his writings and agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Primitive cultural lifestyle."   Geez.
> I don't know where to start, tbh.
> The 'gangsta' thing doesn't float my boat either, but it's sure popular among a lot of my white teenaged students, so it must have a certain appeal outside the "primitive" black community, don't you think?
> 
> All in all, I believe you're just asking why blacks haven't completely assimilated into white culture.  It offends you that they haven't.  The reason is:  they weren't allowed to until 50 years ago, and blacks are still being held at arms length in many places, in many ways, so how tf are they supposed to assimilate?  For starters, letting go of the notion that black Americans today are "primitives" would help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why must we assimilate into white culture? Why can't our culture and all other non white culture be accepted as an overall American culture?
> 
> Hell whites appropriate enough of our culture, so then what's the problem with including it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only brought up the assimilation thing because Beagle seems hung up on it.  I've never thought of it being an "assimilation" problem, because you guys have been here as long as we have--you're not foreigners, for Gods sake, you're Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Not my problem, but somehow they make it their problem or issue where their shouldn't be a problem or issue. They are great at creating the straw man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others?
> *
> This is not about what your asses were doing in 1776 or 1965. It is about what the law provided for people and what did that law mean. If blacks did not have equal rights, then were whites not getting special treatment at the expense of others?
> 
> But I  understand why you can't answer the question. It's got to be tough getting your little dream world crushed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not aware of a law that tells whites what to call the years from 1776 until 1965.  Do white people get arrested and put in jail if they break that law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you can't. But you can damn sure whine about how everybody else but whites are getting something extra at the expense of whites now. Funny  how you can't find  the word to describe the 189 years out the 241 years of Americas existence that whites got rights no one else got and were given things at the expense of others explicitly stated by law.  Even as today whites still get more than everyone else at the expense of others. How convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IM2 (aka Mr. Racist) Americans elected a black man POTUS twice with lots of white votes...of course, he did nothing to help the average black person.  In fact, he made matters worse for black Americans.  We had two black attorneys general.  Did they do anything to improve conditions for blacks?  Of course not.  There are many blacks in Congress.  They have made matters worse too.  Yet you cling to your hatred of white people.
> 
> Do I need to spell it out for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who Me ?
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## JoeMoma

Iceweasel said:


> I think IM2 is after reparations. Wantsta be compensated for his blackness, even though he's living far better than his distant relatives over seas.


Here are his reparations:  Printable Coupons, Grocery & Coupon Codes | Coupons.com


----------



## gipper

Iceweasel said:


> I think IM2 is after reparations. Wantsta be compensated for his blackness, even though he's living far better than his distant relatives over seas.


Yes...I recall the great Thomas Sowell saying that he was so thankful his ancestors were forced to immigrate to  America.   Now that is a healthy viewpoint, but does little to promote victim hood and the D party.


----------



## IM2

galaxygreen2025 said:


> I am in no way a coward, And whites get arrested all damn day and get years for dumb shit. Not sure where you are living but the statistics in 2013 showed there was more whites that got jailed then blacks. I live in a mixed neighborhood. And I see only whites getting locked up. I never see any mixed kids or black kids getting locked up around here. I want to make things clear I do know and have knowledge of all the killings going on. I feel bad for people who still think it's 1776-1964. And I feel bad for whites who are still brainwashed and afraid to speak up! I'm not afraid to speak up for anyone. If I see one person hurting another I will say how I feel about it. No matter the color of there skin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes more whites commit crimes. But that not what your fellow whites believe here. Second, I don't go for the white victimization that doesn't happed for an argument. You stated tat no one born after 165 can be blamed, but thy can as long as thy do the same things as was done before 1965 and of they refuse to fix the damages created by racist policies. Racist laws might be made illegal, but that doesn't change what those laws did to people and communities. If that is not fixed, then nothing changes.You need to understand that..It us 2017 and the same attitudes and processes done from 1776 -1964 happen now. I was alive when Wallace ran for president. He sounded just like Trump. He ran 4 times in the 60's and 70's and could never come close to winning. But Trump talking just like George Wallace did in 1964 is now the president. So stop pretending things are so different because they aren't. Whites fail to understand this.

I've worked n black communities for over 30 years. I have studied issues pertaining to blacks for over 30 years. I have done a lot of research. I have current studies that show recent racist policies enacted by whites that have created drama in the black community. I have been here as a member long before I started posting regularly. In this thread alone, if we went back to the beginning and copied  everything in this particular section we could write a 10,000 age book called modern white racism. Yet these are the same people who want to tell me how racism is a thing of the past. C'mon man!


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> galaxygreen2025 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in no way a coward, And whites get arrested all damn day and get years for dumb shit. Not sure where you are living but the statistics in 2013 showed there was more whites that got jailed then blacks. I live in a mixed neighborhood. And I see only whites getting locked up. I never see any mixed kids or black kids getting locked up around here. I want to make things clear I do know and have knowledge of all the killings going on. I feel bad for people who still think it's 1776-1964. And I feel bad for whites who are still brainwashed and afraid to speak up! I'm not afraid to speak up for anyone. If I see one person hurting another I will say how I feel about it. No matter the color of there skin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> He wants more whites heads on a platter, then he might be satisfied, but very doubtful.. Never ends, and never will end.
Click to expand...


Stop your whining white boy. You white people make up a lie and no matter how much evidence shows that you have lied, you just keep on lying.


----------



## IM2

gipper said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think IM2 is after reparations. Wantsta be compensated for his blackness, even though he's living far better than his distant relatives over seas.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...I recall the great Thomas Sowell saying that he was so thankful his ancestors were forced to immigrate to  America.   Now that is a healthy viewpoint, but does little to promote victim hood and the D party.
Click to expand...


I  have to laugh at this  idiot. If you think Sowell is great, you are pathetic.


----------



## IM2

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others?
> *
> This is not about what your asses were doing in 1776 or 1965. It is about what the law provided for people and what did that law mean. If blacks did not have equal rights, then were whites not getting special treatment at the expense of others?
> 
> But I  understand why you can't answer the question. It's got to be tough getting your little dream world crushed.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not aware of a law that tells whites what to call the years from 1776 until 1965.  Do white people get arrested and put in jail if they break that law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you can't. But you can damn sure whine about how everybody else but whites are getting something extra at the expense of whites now. Funny  how you can't find  the word to describe the 189 years out the 241 years of Americas existence that whites got rights no one else got and were given things at the expense of others explicitly stated by law.  Even as today whites still get more than everyone else at the expense of others. How convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you propose that whites endure an equal amount of years in servitude (slavory) and oppression by Jim Crow type of laws to pay a historical debt to blacks?  Is that what you want?
Click to expand...


Yawn!


----------



## IM2

JoeMoma said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think IM2 is after reparations. Wantsta be compensated for his blackness, even though he's living far better than his distant relatives over seas.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are his reparations:  Printable Coupons, Grocery & Coupon Codes | Coupons.com
Click to expand...


*When Affirmative Action was White*


----------



## JoeMoma

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others?
> *
> This is not about what your asses were doing in 1776 or 1965. It is about what the law provided for people and what did that law mean. If blacks did not have equal rights, then were whites not getting special treatment at the expense of others?
> 
> But I  understand why you can't answer the question. It's got to be tough getting your little dream world crushed.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not aware of a law that tells whites what to call the years from 1776 until 1965.  Do white people get arrested and put in jail if they break that law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you can't. But you can damn sure whine about how everybody else but whites are getting something extra at the expense of whites now. Funny  how you can't find  the word to describe the 189 years out the 241 years of Americas existence that whites got rights no one else got and were given things at the expense of others explicitly stated by law.  Even as today whites still get more than everyone else at the expense of others. How convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you propose that whites endure an equal amount of years in servitude (slavory) and oppression by Jim Crow type of laws to pay a historical debt to blacks?  Is that what you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn!
Click to expand...

That was not a No!  Admit it, you would love to own a plantation of white slaves.  You would make them pay for the years 1776 to 1965.


----------



## IM2

*How Whites Have Benefited From Affirmative Action Throughout American History  *


----------



## IM2

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others?
> *
> This is not about what your asses were doing in 1776 or 1965. It is about what the law provided for people and what did that law mean. If blacks did not have equal rights, then were whites not getting special treatment at the expense of others?
> 
> But I  understand why you can't answer the question. It's got to be tough getting your little dream world crushed.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not aware of a law that tells whites what to call the years from 1776 until 1965.  Do white people get arrested and put in jail if they break that law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you can't. But you can damn sure whine about how everybody else but whites are getting something extra at the expense of whites now. Funny  how you can't find  the word to describe the 189 years out the 241 years of Americas existence that whites got rights no one else got and were given things at the expense of others explicitly stated by law.  Even as today whites still get more than everyone else at the expense of others. How convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you propose that whites endure an equal amount of years in servitude (slavory) and oppression by Jim Crow type of laws to pay a historical debt to blacks?  Is that what you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was not a No!  Admit it, you would love to own a plantation of white slaves.  You would make them pay for the years 1776 to 1965.
Click to expand...


I  don't have to answer your questions and because I don't say no it doesn't mean anything.

Since I am not white I don't think like a white boy. Having been a victim of white racism why do I want to put that on someone else? You can't understand that kind of thinking because you are a dumb ass.  Because If you had actually endured what we have, you would understand how you would not want to be so mother fucking evil as to put anyone else through the kind of bullshit we have to endure.


----------



## IM2

*11 Acts of White Affirmative Action in U.S. History*


----------



## IM2

gipper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was born here. You leave.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. You keep talking about your race and ancestors but now have no use for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America is not the white mans country. My ancestors were born here too. But I guess that's the dumb ass whites double standard. You immigrate here but don't have to move back to where you came from while bitching about the federal government in a system that benefits you. But I present a valid point about ongoing white racism, I have to move back to Africa and if I say I was born here, I have no use for my African ancestors.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . It's all Americans country black or white until a race tries to change that. Obama was setting the change up, but he was unsuccessful at it. Now the racist blacks who smelled "white blood" in the water under Obama, are wailing and knashing of teeth that his special privileged self fell short on in his asperations found within his writings and agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . And why were they not considered citizens with full rights at the time periods in question ??  Answer that question in full if you got enough intelectual fortitude to answer it.  Let's be honest here, the blacks who were sold to us in slavery, were of course strong in backbone, primitive in speak, culturally held back due to their systems in which they had come from, and it took years to move them from slavery to the refined educated Americans that most have become in America today. Yes there was culture shock of course for all involved back then, and especially a confusion that led to years of getting the mess straighted out, but there is an element of the once primitive culture that is still trying to hang onto the primitive aspects of the culture in the lower ranks, and this is being represented by those in Hollywood who have made it a purpose to push the trendy but PRIMITIVE cultural lifestyle that many find strange even to this day in America... These ranks who exist within the larger culture are wanting that side of it to be accepted no matter what people think of it. Problem for many though, is that their are those who aren't excepting of this primitive cultural lifestyle
> (by exhibit of) where there is this pants on the ground gangster style culture that glorifies this new trendy created culture that has been adopted or created out of what or for what is anybodies guess ??  Then there is the rap repetitive music, the purposely not being educated, gang assembly, gang lifestyle, and lingo that speaks loudly of rebellion (victimhood being played to the hilt), and this refusal to ever assimilate because it represents a sell out. These are things that most do reject in America be it black or white, but the numbers are being falsified by the MSM or by Hollywood who skews or hides the rejection of this cultural aspect in which has been created within the larger culture that is of course not excepted by all now.  Now the problem with whites or blacks rejecting such things that have evolved within the larger culture, but doesn't represent the larger culture, is that with whites you are a racist or bigot if reject any part of these things, and if black then you are a sell out if reject such things. Good grief what a mess it all is, and still will be if we as Americans don't figure this mess out together in America. Let's all try to move forward together, but with a respect for each other whether we reject certain aspects of each others cultures, yet still having enough in common to get over it all.  It's sad what happened to the blacks as they were sold into slavery throughout the world, but that's over now, and lets all make good on that now. Not being educated due to reasons beyond ones control, and being held back due to reasons beyond ones control has happened all over this world, and being proud of being liberated by God in these things, and being thankful for his power to save us from these things is a great and humbling thing to have given witness to in our lives. God Bless America !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Primitive cultural lifestyle."   Geez.
> I don't know where to start, tbh.
> The 'gangsta' thing doesn't float my boat either, but it's sure popular among a lot of my white teenaged students, so it must have a certain appeal outside the "primitive" black community, don't you think?
> 
> All in all, I believe you're just asking why blacks haven't completely assimilated into white culture.  It offends you that they haven't.  The reason is:  they weren't allowed to until 50 years ago, and blacks are still being held at arms length in many places, in many ways, so how tf are they supposed to assimilate?  For starters, letting go of the notion that black Americans today are "primitives" would help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why must we assimilate into white culture? Why can't our culture and all other non white culture be accepted as an overall American culture?
> 
> Hell whites appropriate enough of our culture, so then what's the problem with including it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only brought up the assimilation thing because Beagle seems hung up on it.  I've never thought of it being an "assimilation" problem, because you guys have been here as long as we have--you're not foreigners, for Gods sake, you're Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Not my problem, but somehow they make it their problem or issue where their shouldn't be a problem or issue. They are great at creating the straw man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others?
> *
> This is not about what your asses were doing in 1776 or 1965. It is about what the law provided for people and what did that law mean. If blacks did not have equal rights, then were whites not getting special treatment at the expense of others?
> 
> But I  understand why you can't answer the question. It's got to be tough getting your little dream world crushed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not aware of a law that tells whites what to call the years from 1776 until 1965.  Do white people get arrested and put in jail if they break that law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you can't. But you can damn sure whine about how everybody else but whites are getting something extra at the expense of whites now. Funny  how you can't find  the word to describe the 189 years out the 241 years of Americas existence that whites got rights no one else got and were given things at the expense of others explicitly stated by law.  Even as today whites still get more than everyone else at the expense of others. How convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IM2 (aka Mr. Racist) Americans elected a black man POTUS twice with lots of white votes...of course, he did nothing to help the average black person.  In fact, he made matters worse for black Americans.  We had two black attorneys general.  Did they do anything to improve conditions for blacks?  Of course not.  There are many blacks in Congress.  They have made matters worse too.  Yet you cling to your hatred of white people.
> 
> Do I need to spell it out for you?
Click to expand...


43 percent in 2008. 39 percent in 2012 is the percentage of whites to have voted for Obama. Obama got an average of 74 percent of the non white vote which carried him to the victories. He did not get lots of white votes liar. He would have never won if he had to depend upon the white vote. So shut the fuck up.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> *When Affirmative Action was White*


I wasn't around then, where's my money?


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *When Affirmative Action was White*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't around then, where's my money?
Click to expand...


What money?


----------



## gipper

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think IM2 is after reparations. Wantsta be compensated for his blackness, even though he's living far better than his distant relatives over seas.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...I recall the great Thomas Sowell saying that he was so thankful his ancestors were forced to immigrate to  America.   Now that is a healthy viewpoint, but does little to promote victim hood and the D party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I  have to laugh at this  idiot. If you think Sowell is great, you are pathetic.
Click to expand...

You are a slave to the Democrat Party plantation and don't know it.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *When Affirmative Action was White*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't around then, where's my money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What money?
Click to expand...

The money you owe me for all the affirmative action bennies blacks have received.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

IM2 said:


> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.




True. There has always been a segment of our society that blames people of color for their own failures and weaknesses.

And that's the way the way it's always gonna be.

[emoji57]


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Luddly Neddite

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe you are making sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making plenty of sense. But you can't answer the question because you are scared to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean this question: _I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law?
> _
> I can answer that...it is American history.  I had nothing to do with it.  However, I do have several ancestors who fought in Lincoln's War to free the slaves.  One died outside Atlanta at the ripe old age of 19.  Do I get any credit for that?
Click to expand...



gipper

No, of course not.

Why would you believe you should get credit for something someone else did during the civil war?

What a bizarre idea that is.

[emoji849]


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Luddly Neddite

andaronjim said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the libtard doesn't mention that it was Southern White Democrats, that owned the slaves, and the Northern White Democrats who voted to keep the south with slaves.  It was the Southern White Democrats(KKK) that went about hanging blacks and white Republicans.  It was Southern White Democrats(Al Gore's and Bill Clinton's fathers) who wanted the Democrats to bar the doors from blacks and keep blacks in the back of the bus.  It is White Democrats today who want to GIVE just enough to blacks to keep then alive and enslaved to the Democrat party, by keep blacks uneducated with public indoctrination(schools).  This OP is just another typical student of the indoctrination of the left and it shows greatly, with his goose stepping, liberal kool aid drinking, low information, mind numbed, useful idiot mentality.
> 
> I bet the OP has never read the constitution either.
> 
> View attachment 132925
Click to expand...




Yes, history is fascinating but -

In 2017, why are racist RWs still blaming the left instead of eating about changing your own mind and your party.

The Dems were able to do that.

Why can't you?

[emoji780]


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Luddly Neddite

deannalw said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe you are making sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making plenty of sense. But you can't answer the question because you are scared to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean this question: _I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law?
> _
> I can answer that...it is American history.  I had nothing to do with it.  However, I do have several ancestors who fought in Lincoln's War to free the slaves.  One died outside Atlanta at the ripe old age of 19.  Do I get any credit for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. No credit.
> You best just feel guilt anyway and by gawd you best embrace it or you're a racist.
> And get busy paying reparations too.
Click to expand...



There is no amount of money that can ever pay back what was done to Africans.

Same is true of Native Americans.

We often talk of genocide by hitler and others but none compares to what white America has done. 

Yes it's true that others kidnapped people and forced them into slavery but that's not an excuse. 


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Luddly Neddite

TNHarley said:


> Who gives a shit? That was decades ago. There is no systematic discrimination against blacks anymore. Perhaps individual but that won't ever go away.
> Just like your racist bias against whites.
> Grow up




Yes, there is "systematic discrimination" against blacks, Native Americans, Hispanics, Muslims, Asians ...

Start by looking at school systems and go from there.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## gipper

No


Luddly Neddite said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe you are making sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making plenty of sense. But you can't answer the question because you are scared to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean this question: _I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law?
> _
> I can answer that...it is American history.  I had nothing to do with it.  However, I do have several ancestors who fought in Lincoln's War to free the slaves.  One died outside Atlanta at the ripe old age of 19.  Do I get any credit for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. No credit.
> You best just feel guilt anyway and by gawd you best embrace it or you're a racist.
> And get busy paying reparations too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no amount of money that can ever pay back what was done to Africans.
> 
> Same is true of Native Americans.
> 
> We often talk of genocide by hitler and others but none compares to what white America has done.
> 
> Yes it's true that others kidnapped people and forced them into slavery but that's not an excuse.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

 No one alive today had anything to do with it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

gipper said:


> No
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe you are making sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making plenty of sense. But you can't answer the question because you are scared to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean this question: _I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law?
> _
> I can answer that...it is American history.  I had nothing to do with it.  However, I do have several ancestors who fought in Lincoln's War to free the slaves.  One died outside Atlanta at the ripe old age of 19.  Do I get any credit for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. No credit.
> You best just feel guilt anyway and by gawd you best embrace it or you're a racist.
> And get busy paying reparations too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no amount of money that can ever pay back what was done to Africans.
> 
> Same is true of Native Americans.
> 
> We often talk of genocide by hitler and others but none compares to what white America has done.
> 
> Yes it's true that others kidnapped people and forced them into slavery but that's not an excuse.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one alive today had anything to do with it.
Click to expand...


And yet you want "CREDIT" for an ancestor's military service.

WTH?

[emoji849]


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GWV5903

IM2 said:


> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.



The sins of past generations are just that, the past. The idea or thought that the current generation of Americans of White heritage owes for past denigration of Blacks or Hispanics is ludicrous. If this is the balance you want then I suggest you go back in time during the multiply times Whites were enslaved and let me know how you plan to get these slave owners of Whites to give them reparations. Until then your point is dead... 



IM2 said:


> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? *Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others?* I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.



You need to explain what it is you're owed, can you explain that and why?


----------



## JoeMoma

Luddly Neddite said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True. There has always been a segment of our society that blames people of color for their own failures and weaknesses.
> 
> And that's the way the way it's always gonna be.
> 
> [emoji57]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

White is a color.  IM2 is blaming whites.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me a source for Ohio doing this?
> 
> 
> 
> A bunch of white crybabies who think hey are entitled to be given everything because of their race
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOLz, so Whites didn't have to work hard, they just had everything handed to them?
> Wow, what convoluted logic.
> If that's true, what about Black welfare recipients?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth s what it is. Blacks were slaves remember? We worked for free  o dark to o dark pretty much 7 days a week. Now that's what you call work. Whitey did not do this.. And whitey got the money because
> 
> There are white welfare recipients and white farmers get paid a subsidy to not farm.
> 
> You are out of y league trying to argue with me at these things boy.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, he's not just Black, he's Gay too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's still fine tuning his racist rants. Why, is a mystery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What racist rants? I said whites were given rights and handouts. They were.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, he's not just Black, he's Gay too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's still fine tuning his racist rants. Why, is a mystery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What racist rants? I said whites were given rights and handouts. They were.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As if Blacks haven't received hand outs since the 1960's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No blacks have not received handouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, White indentured servants worked right next to Blacks picking cotton, and a massive amount of White colonials came as indentured servants initially.
> 
> You're totally coo coo for cocoa puffs, thinking Blacks didn't receive handouts since the 1960's, or to act as if all Whites were slave owners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know all about the slave situation son. White indentured servants signed a contract to get their passage to America paid for  in return for working 7years for the person who paid their way. Slaves did not make any such agreement So white indentured servants picked cotton for 7 years then got a heardright and became landowners.
> 
> I laughed hard when I first read this Y actually think you have an argument using that as justification. That's how stupid your ass is.
> 
> Black got no handouts.   Government programs were mot called handouts from 1776 until 1964 when only whites got them, they are not handouts now because everybody can apply..
> 
> You are a loon. A straight stump stupid idiot.
Click to expand...


You say Indentured Servants had someone pay their own way?
You mean like the same way Slaves had board, and food?

Absolutely, a lot of White peasants picked temporary slavery (Indentured Servitude) over  homelessness, or starvation

Blacks pay less into the system as a collective, and take more out of the system as collective.

Yes, welfare is a hand out, you just can't admit it, because you're a head case.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The challenge is simple white folks. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody needs your approval or validation. Some blacks do well, others don't. In the same environment. You've chosen the attitude of the loser. People can come here not speaking English and do well. So it all falls under the tough shit category.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been more successful in my field than you have in yours. If we don't need my approval or validation, we damn sure don't need yours.
> 
> The challenge is simple white folks. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
Click to expand...


Government racism not only stopped, but shifted onto White males in Affirmative Action.

There might be little bits of racism, but there's laws against i


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Luddly Neddite said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit? That was decades ago. There is no systematic discrimination against blacks anymore. Perhaps individual but that won't ever go away.
> Just like your racist bias against whites.
> Grow up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is "systematic discrimination" against blacks, Native Americans, Hispanics, Muslims, Asians ...
> 
> Start by looking at school systems and go from there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


There's no "Systemic discrimination" today against any of these groups.

There might be some discrimination on a individual basis, but not on a systemic level.

But, guess what there's also some discrimination against Whites on a individual level.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Luddly Neddite said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True. There has always been a segment of our society that blames people of color for their own failures and weaknesses.
> 
> And that's the way the way it's always gonna be.
> 
> [emoji57]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


If there's some Black doctors, and lawyers, which there are, than how come the whole Black collective can't do this?

It's simple, every race has a bell curve, while there might be bright Blacks, most Blacks aren't so bright, and therefor struggle.

Nothing to do with an oppression which doesn't even exist today.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> galaxygreen2025 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in no way a coward, And whites get arrested all damn day and get years for dumb shit. Not sure where you are living but the statistics in 2013 showed there was more whites that got jailed then blacks. I live in a mixed neighborhood. And I see only whites getting locked up. I never see any mixed kids or black kids getting locked up around here. I want to make things clear I do know and have knowledge of all the killings going on. I feel bad for people who still think it's 1776-1964. And I feel bad for whites who are still brainwashed and afraid to speak up! I'm not afraid to speak up for anyone. If I see one person hurting another I will say how I feel about it. No matter the color of there skin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes more whites commit crimes. But that not what your fellow whites believe here. Second, I don't go for the white victimization that doesn't happed for an argument. You stated tat no one born after 165 can be blamed, but thy can as long as thy do the same things as was done before 1965 and of they refuse to fix the damages created by racist policies. Racist laws might be made illegal, but that doesn't change what those laws did to people and communities. If that is not fixed, then nothing changes.You need to understand that..It us 2017 and the same attitudes and processes done from 1776 -1964 happen now. I was alive when Wallace ran for president. He sounded just like Trump. He ran 4 times in the 60's and 70's and could never come close to winning. But Trump talking just like George Wallace did in 1964 is now the president. So stop pretending things are so different because they aren't. Whites fail to understand this.
> 
> I've worked n black communities for over 30 years. I have studied issues pertaining to blacks for over 30 years. I have done a lot of research. I have current studies that show recent racist policies enacted by whites that have created drama in the black community. I have been here as a member long before I started posting regularly. In this thread alone, if we went back to the beginning and copied  everything in this particular section we could write a 10,000 age book called modern white racism. Yet these are the same people who want to tell me how racism is a thing of the past. C'mon man!
Click to expand...



Moron alert.

A Black person is more likely to commit crime in every category except drunk driving.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> galaxygreen2025 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in no way a coward, And whites get arrested all damn day and get years for dumb shit. Not sure where you are living but the statistics in 2013 showed there was more whites that got jailed then blacks. I live in a mixed neighborhood. And I see only whites getting locked up. I never see any mixed kids or black kids getting locked up around here. I want to make things clear I do know and have knowledge of all the killings going on. I feel bad for people who still think it's 1776-1964. And I feel bad for whites who are still brainwashed and afraid to speak up! I'm not afraid to speak up for anyone. If I see one person hurting another I will say how I feel about it. No matter the color of there skin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> show recent racist policies enacted by whites that have created drama in the black community.
Click to expand...


LOLz, most of the drama in the Black community, is Black on Black.

I guess it's more convenient to blame Whitey, than to blame the Blacks who criminalize their communities, and leave fatherless families.


----------



## squeeze berry

Luddly Neddite said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit? That was decades ago. There is no systematic discrimination against blacks anymore. Perhaps individual but that won't ever go away.
> Just like your racist bias against whites.
> Grow up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is "systematic discrimination" against blacks, Native Americans, Hispanics, Muslims, Asians ...
> 
> Start by looking at school systems and go from there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Start by looking student's  IQ and go from there.

changed that  for you for truth/accuracy


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others?
> *
> This is not about what your asses were doing in 1776 or 1965. It is about what the law provided for people and what did that law mean. If blacks did not have equal rights, then were whites not getting special treatment at the expense of others?
> 
> But I  understand why you can't answer the question. It's got to be tough getting your little dream world crushed.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not aware of a law that tells whites what to call the years from 1776 until 1965.  Do white people get arrested and put in jail if they break that law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even as today whites still get more than everyone else at the expense of others. How convenient.
Click to expand...


No, they really do not.
Blacks today get more than everyone else in the form of government hand outs.


----------



## beagle9

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others?
> *
> This is not about what your asses were doing in 1776 or 1965. It is about what the law provided for people and what did that law mean. If blacks did not have equal rights, then were whites not getting special treatment at the expense of others?
> 
> But I  understand why you can't answer the question. It's got to be tough getting your little dream world crushed.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not aware of a law that tells whites what to call the years from 1776 until 1965.  Do white people get arrested and put in jail if they break that law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you can't. But you can damn sure whine about how everybody else but whites are getting something extra at the expense of whites now. Funny  how you can't find  the word to describe the 189 years out the 241 years of Americas existence that whites got rights no one else got and were given things at the expense of others explicitly stated by law.  Even as today whites still get more than everyone else at the expense of others. How convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you propose that whites endure an equal amount of years in servitude (slavory) and oppression by Jim Crow type of laws to pay a historical debt to blacks?  Is that what you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was not a No!  Admit it, you would love to own a plantation of white slaves.  You would make them pay for the years 1776 to 1965.
Click to expand...

. Well let's see now, he is just using it all for an excuse, so the only slaves he wants is his little brother or sister to clean his room in his mommy's basement.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not aware of a law that tells whites what to call the years from 1776 until 1965.  Do white people get arrested and put in jail if they break that law?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you can't. But you can damn sure whine about how everybody else but whites are getting something extra at the expense of whites now. Funny  how you can't find  the word to describe the 189 years out the 241 years of Americas existence that whites got rights no one else got and were given things at the expense of others explicitly stated by law.  Even as today whites still get more than everyone else at the expense of others. How convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you propose that whites endure an equal amount of years in servitude (slavory) and oppression by Jim Crow type of laws to pay a historical debt to blacks?  Is that what you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was not a No!  Admit it, you would love to own a plantation of white slaves.  You would make them pay for the years 1776 to 1965.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I  don't have to answer your questions and because I don't say no it doesn't mean anything.
> 
> Since I am not white I don't think like a white boy. Having been a victim of white racism why do I want to put that on someone else? You can't understand that kind of thinking because you are a dumb ass.  Because If you had actually endured what we have, you would understand how you would not want to be so mother fucking evil as to put anyone else through the kind of bullshit we have to endure.
Click to expand...

. We ???? LOL... Hey idiot, I experienced black racism when they desegregated the schools, and they sent me to an angry black majority school who yep hated whites.  Don't Tell me about racism, because I know all about it, and I know that blacks are just as capable of racism as the whites are. Funny thing though, is that I don't blame all blacks, but I do have a problem with the racist ones.


----------



## beagle9

Luddly Neddite said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit? That was decades ago. There is no systematic discrimination against blacks anymore. Perhaps individual but that won't ever go away.
> Just like your racist bias against whites.
> Grow up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is "systematic discrimination" against blacks, Native Americans, Hispanics, Muslims, Asians ...
> 
> Start by looking at school systems and go from there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

. If they were discriminated against, then they wouldn't have been allowed into the majority white school system back in the day or up unto now. Thank the white folks for your successes in America, because if it wasn't for them the blacks would have remained in chains way longer or they would have been sent back to Africa after they were freed.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.


That is the past. Living in the past is not productive.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.


The answer is not all whites think alike, therefore there is no one answer


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is not all whites think alike, therefore there is no one answer
Click to expand...


Yes there is but one answer. You just don't want to say that answer. But all of you will continue repeating your racist bullshit about hw you are getting blamed because the back person has failed  because somebody black dares speak out on the continuing racism of your race. Until you can honestly answer this  question all of you white "conservatives" need to stop lying tp yourselves. And until you can, you will be ridiculed.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the past. Living in the past is not productive.
Click to expand...


No, that is an excuse. Especially since whites are still getting things at the expense of others today. You were shown examples of this. So face and admit the truth.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others?
> *
> This is not about what your asses were doing in 1776 or 1965. It is about what the law provided for people and what did that law mean. If blacks did not have equal rights, then were whites not getting special treatment at the expense of others?
> 
> But I  understand why you can't answer the question. It's got to be tough getting your little dream world crushed.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not aware of a law that tells whites what to call the years from 1776 until 1965.  Do white people get arrested and put in jail if they break that law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even as today whites still get more than everyone else at the expense of others. How convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they really do not.
> Blacks today get more than everyone else in the form of government hand outs.
Click to expand...


Not so.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you can't. But you can damn sure whine about how everybody else but whites are getting something extra at the expense of whites now. Funny  how you can't find  the word to describe the 189 years out the 241 years of Americas existence that whites got rights no one else got and were given things at the expense of others explicitly stated by law.  Even as today whites still get more than everyone else at the expense of others. How convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do you propose that whites endure an equal amount of years in servitude (slavory) and oppression by Jim Crow type of laws to pay a historical debt to blacks?  Is that what you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was not a No!  Admit it, you would love to own a plantation of white slaves.  You would make them pay for the years 1776 to 1965.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I  don't have to answer your questions and because I don't say no it doesn't mean anything.
> 
> Since I am not white I don't think like a white boy. Having been a victim of white racism why do I want to put that on someone else? You can't understand that kind of thinking because you are a dumb ass.  Because If you had actually endured what we have, you would understand how you would not want to be so mother fucking evil as to put anyone else through the kind of bullshit we have to endure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . We ???? LOL... Hey idiot, I experienced black racism when they desegregated the schools, and they sent me to an angry black majority school who yep hated whites.  Don't Tell me about racism, because I know all about it, and I know that blacks are just as capable of racism as the whites are. Funny thing though, is that I don't blame all blacks, but I do have a problem with the racist ones.
Click to expand...


I will tell you about racism because you used a piss poor example to try making a claim of black racism. You went to a black school you say after  over 100 years of segregation and then you wondered why lacks were mad and call that racism.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit? That was decades ago. There is no systematic discrimination against blacks anymore. Perhaps individual but that won't ever go away.
> Just like your racist bias against whites.
> Grow up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is "systematic discrimination" against blacks, Native Americans, Hispanics, Muslims, Asians ...
> 
> Start by looking at school systems and go from there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If they were discriminated against, then they wouldn't have been allowed into the majority white school system back in the day or up unto now. Thank the white folks for your successes in America, because if it wasn't for them the blacks would have remained in chains way longer or they would have been sent back to Africa after they were freed.
Click to expand...


I won't be thanking whites for anything.


----------



## IM2

*Institutional Racism Is Our Way of Life*

https://www.usnews.com/news/blogs/at-the-edge/2015/05/06/institutional-racism-is-our-way-of-life

*Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.*


----------



## Paul Essien

There was a guy called Joshua Solomon in 1999. He changed himself from black to white

This is him.






He was one of those tough talking white dudes "black people get hand outs" "black people need to stop whining"

He grew up in Maryland. He had black friends and did not believe them.

So what did he do ? He went to a doctor who gave him pills to turn his white skin brown. He shaved the hair off his head but dressed the same, acted the same, talked the same. He had the same money and education. It was just his brown skin and bald head that were different.

*After one week he was done.*

Even though he was going to do it for about four months and visit different parts of the country.

As a white man he looks and smiles at white people and they smile back. But as a Black man whites look away, lock their doors, assume he is dangerous or up to no good.

The police would stop him even though he was just walking down the street minding his own business.

Restaurants would tell him they were full, even when they were not, restaurants where nearly everyone sitting down was – White.

White respect and friendliness that he took for granted was gone. Instead Whites regarded him with disdain, even fear. He met a homeless White man, blond hair, blue eyes, who had almost nothing in this world: even he looked down on Blacks.

*By his second day in he was in tears* (Yup - This big brave hard talking white man)

Oprah did a programme about it.

And the thing is. That’s the easier part of racism. As I say, real racism is when you can deny people jobs, housing, health care, decent educations, or their physical freedom via the justice system, thereby wrecking their lives and that’s something this guy avoid, instead fell apart at the first hurdle.

This is why it goes in one ear and out the other when people try to shame black people for speaking about racism. They can't handle racism for a minute

Not to mention that one would think that dealing with poverty, racism, crumbling schools and dilapidated housing, as is common for some (Not all) black people would be pretty stressful.

Yet why is it whites who are more likely to drink alcohol, use drugs, or smoke cigarettes ? 

It's their lack of coping skills.

Not to romanticize racism or but what many studies show is that the folks ppl have been taught to fear have more self-control b-coz as the old saying goes, the fish tends to rot from the head down.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Luddly Neddite said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making plenty of sense. But you can't answer the question because you are scared to.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean this question: _I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law?
> _
> I can answer that...it is American history.  I had nothing to do with it.  However, I do have several ancestors who fought in Lincoln's War to free the slaves.  One died outside Atlanta at the ripe old age of 19.  Do I get any credit for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. No credit.
> You best just feel guilt anyway and by gawd you best embrace it or you're a racist.
> And get busy paying reparations too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no amount of money that can ever pay back what was done to Africans.
> 
> Same is true of Native Americans.
> 
> We often talk of genocide by hitler and others but none compares to what white America has done.
> 
> Yes it's true that others kidnapped people and forced them into slavery but that's not an excuse.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one alive today had anything to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet you want "CREDIT" for an ancestor's military service.
> 
> WTH?
> 
> [emoji849]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

 /---- You're looking for a free ride as repayment for something that never happened to you.


----------



## gipper

Luddly Neddite said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making plenty of sense. But you can't answer the question because you are scared to.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean this question: _I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law?
> _
> I can answer that...it is American history.  I had nothing to do with it.  However, I do have several ancestors who fought in Lincoln's War to free the slaves.  One died outside Atlanta at the ripe old age of 19.  Do I get any credit for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. No credit.
> You best just feel guilt anyway and by gawd you best embrace it or you're a racist.
> And get busy paying reparations too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no amount of money that can ever pay back what was done to Africans.
> 
> Same is true of Native Americans.
> 
> We often talk of genocide by hitler and others but none compares to what white America has done.
> 
> Yes it's true that others kidnapped people and forced them into slavery but that's not an excuse.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one alive today had anything to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet you want "CREDIT" for an ancestor's military service.
> 
> WTH?
> 
> [emoji849]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

Don't twist my words please.

The OP (aka Mr. Racist) demands whites TODAY make amends for racist actions done long ago.  Following that logic (aka ignorance) should not whites of today also get credit for the actions taken by their ancestors to end slavery?  

See my point or do you require more explanation?


----------



## TNHarley

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit? That was decades ago. There is no systematic discrimination against blacks anymore. Perhaps individual but that won't ever go away.
> Just like your racist bias against whites.
> Grow up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is "systematic discrimination" against blacks, Native Americans, Hispanics, Muslims, Asians ...
> 
> Start by looking at school systems and go from there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If they were discriminated against, then they wouldn't have been allowed into the majority white school system back in the day or up unto now. Thank the white folks for your successes in America, because if it wasn't for them the blacks would have remained in chains way longer or they would have been sent back to Africa after they were freed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I won't be thanking whites for anything.
Click to expand...

Ungrateful prick. If it wasn't for my ancestors, you would probably have Ebola right now


----------



## IM2

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit? That was decades ago. There is no systematic discrimination against blacks anymore. Perhaps individual but that won't ever go away.
> Just like your racist bias against whites.
> Grow up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is "systematic discrimination" against blacks, Native Americans, Hispanics, Muslims, Asians ...
> 
> Start by looking at school systems and go from there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If they were discriminated against, then they wouldn't have been allowed into the majority white school system back in the day or up unto now. Thank the white folks for your successes in America, because if it wasn't for them the blacks would have remained in chains way longer or they would have been sent back to Africa after they were freed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I won't be thanking whites for anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ungrateful prick. If it wasn't for my ancestors, you would probably have Ebola right now
Click to expand...


I have no reason to be grateful to whites. The people who fought for me were black.

You talk shit, but if not for us, you would have died of the bubonic plague.


----------



## gipper

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit? That was decades ago. There is no systematic discrimination against blacks anymore. Perhaps individual but that won't ever go away.
> Just like your racist bias against whites.
> Grow up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is "systematic discrimination" against blacks, Native Americans, Hispanics, Muslims, Asians ...
> 
> Start by looking at school systems and go from there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If they were discriminated against, then they wouldn't have been allowed into the majority white school system back in the day or up unto now. Thank the white folks for your successes in America, because if it wasn't for them the blacks would have remained in chains way longer or they would have been sent back to Africa after they were freed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I won't be thanking whites for anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ungrateful prick. If it wasn't for my ancestors, you would probably have Ebola right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no reason to be grateful to whites. The people who fought for me were black.
> 
> You talk shit, but if not for us, you would have died of the bubonic plague.
Click to expand...

If you really believe what you have posted in this thread, you need to seek mental help immediately.  You have a terrible mental illness...though it could be merely stupidity.


----------



## beagle9

Eternal blame and racism is the racist black mans downfall, and it is evident with those who are like the OP that he will of course be consumed forever by it all, and that is sad for him.  People like him are among those who wanted to use Obama to strike back, get even, get reparations, get ahead, take that nasty ole white mans wealth and redistribute it, and when Obama couldn't do it good enough for him, then he resorts back to this sort of blame whitey non-sense.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> There was a guy called Joshua Solomon in 1999. He changed himself from black to white
> 
> This is him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was one of those tough talking white dudes "black people get hand outs" "black people need to stop whining"
> 
> He grew up in Maryland. He had black friends and did not believe them.
> 
> So what did he do ? He went to a doctor who gave him pills to turn his white skin brown. He shaved the hair off his head but dressed the same, acted the same, talked the same. He had the same money and education. It was just his brown skin and bald head that were different.
> 
> *After one week he was done.*
> 
> Even though he was going to do it for about four months and visit different parts of the country.
> 
> As a white man he looks and smiles at white people and they smile back. But as a Black man whites look away, lock their doors, assume he is dangerous or up to no good.
> 
> The police would stop him even though he was just walking down the street minding his own business.
> 
> Restaurants would tell him they were full, even when they were not, restaurants where nearly everyone sitting down was – White.
> 
> White respect and friendliness that he took for granted was gone. Instead Whites regarded him with disdain, even fear. He met a homeless White man, blond hair, blue eyes, who had almost nothing in this world: even he looked down on Blacks.
> 
> *By his second day in he was in tears* (Yup - This big brave hard talking white man)
> 
> Oprah did a programme about it.
> 
> And the thing is. That’s the easier part of racism. As I say, real racism is when you can deny people jobs, housing, health care, decent educations, or their physical freedom via the justice system, thereby wrecking their lives and that’s something this guy avoid, instead fell apart at the first hurdle.
> 
> This is why it goes in one ear and out the other when people try to shame black people for speaking about racism. They can't handle racism for a minute
> 
> Not to mention that one would think that dealing with poverty, racism, crumbling schools and dilapidated housing, as is common for some (Not all) black people would be pretty stressful.
> 
> Yet why is it whites who are more likely to drink alcohol, use drugs, or smoke cigarettes ?
> 
> It's their lack of coping skills.
> 
> Not to romanticize racism or but what many studies show is that the folks ppl have been taught to fear have more self-control b-coz as the old saying goes, the fish tends to rot from the head down.




In 1999? Sounds like complete bullshit.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit? That was decades ago. There is no systematic discrimination against blacks anymore. Perhaps individual but that won't ever go away.
> Just like your racist bias against whites.
> Grow up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is "systematic discrimination" against blacks, Native Americans, Hispanics, Muslims, Asians ...
> 
> Start by looking at school systems and go from there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If they were discriminated against, then they wouldn't have been allowed into the majority white school system back in the day or up unto now. Thank the white folks for your successes in America, because if it wasn't for them the blacks would have remained in chains way longer or they would have been sent back to Africa after they were freed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I won't be thanking whites for anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ungrateful prick. If it wasn't for my ancestors, you would probably have Ebola right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no reason to be grateful to whites. The people who fought for me were black.
> 
> You talk shit, but if not for us, you would have died of the bubonic plague.
Click to expand...



Depending on which specific fight you are talking about, they were mostly likely mostly white.


----------



## beagle9

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is "systematic discrimination" against blacks, Native Americans, Hispanics, Muslims, Asians ...
> 
> Start by looking at school systems and go from there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> . If they were discriminated against, then they wouldn't have been allowed into the majority white school system back in the day or up unto now. Thank the white folks for your successes in America, because if it wasn't for them the blacks would have remained in chains way longer or they would have been sent back to Africa after they were freed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I won't be thanking whites for anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ungrateful prick. If it wasn't for my ancestors, you would probably have Ebola right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no reason to be grateful to whites. The people who fought for me were black.
> 
> You talk shit, but if not for us, you would have died of the bubonic plague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on which specific fight you are talking about, they were mostly likely mostly white.
Click to expand...

They were white.. Do these people not understand that if it weren't for the whites fighting fro their plight in life, that they would still possibly be in servitude roles only or either back in Africa by now ? How should the whites feel about such ungratefulness at this point in time that is being displayed, otherwise if this IM2 cat were the spokesperson for all of the black race in this nation if they thought like this now ?


----------



## Correll

beagle9 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . If they were discriminated against, then they wouldn't have been allowed into the majority white school system back in the day or up unto now. Thank the white folks for your successes in America, because if it wasn't for them the blacks would have remained in chains way longer or they would have been sent back to Africa after they were freed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be thanking whites for anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ungrateful prick. If it wasn't for my ancestors, you would probably have Ebola right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no reason to be grateful to whites. The people who fought for me were black.
> 
> You talk shit, but if not for us, you would have died of the bubonic plague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on which specific fight you are talking about, they were mostly likely mostly white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were white.. Do these people not understand that if it weren't for the whites fighting fro their plight in life, that they would still possibly be in servitude roles only or either back in Africa by now ? How should the whites feel about such ungratefulness at this point in time that is being displayed, otherwise if this IM2 cat were the spokesperson for all of the black race in this nation if they thought like this now ?
Click to expand...



IMO, they would have realized that their efforts were in vain. This situation of reverse discrimination and increasing strife is not what they were fighting for.


----------



## beagle9

Correll said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be thanking whites for anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Ungrateful prick. If it wasn't for my ancestors, you would probably have Ebola right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no reason to be grateful to whites. The people who fought for me were black.
> 
> You talk shit, but if not for us, you would have died of the bubonic plague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on which specific fight you are talking about, they were mostly likely mostly white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were white.. Do these people not understand that if it weren't for the whites fighting fro their plight in life, that they would still possibly be in servitude roles only or either back in Africa by now ? How should the whites feel about such ungratefulness at this point in time that is being displayed, otherwise if this IM2 cat were the spokesperson for all of the black race in this nation if they thought like this now ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, they would have realized that their efforts were in vain. This situation of reverse discrimination and increasing strife is not what they were fighting for.
Click to expand...

Exactly, but here we have so many useful idiots these days, and that is a shame. Why not see the racism for what it is, and depart from it instead of be used by it I wonder ? Liberalism is a mental condition that screams "HELP".


----------



## Correll

beagle9 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ungrateful prick. If it wasn't for my ancestors, you would probably have Ebola right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no reason to be grateful to whites. The people who fought for me were black.
> 
> You talk shit, but if not for us, you would have died of the bubonic plague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on which specific fight you are talking about, they were mostly likely mostly white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were white.. Do these people not understand that if it weren't for the whites fighting fro their plight in life, that they would still possibly be in servitude roles only or either back in Africa by now ? How should the whites feel about such ungratefulness at this point in time that is being displayed, otherwise if this IM2 cat were the spokesperson for all of the black race in this nation if they thought like this now ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, they would have realized that their efforts were in vain. This situation of reverse discrimination and increasing strife is not what they were fighting for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly, but here we have so many useful idiots these days, and that is a shame. Why not see the racism for what it is, and depart from it instead of be used by it I wonder ? Liberalism is a mental condition that screams "HELP".
Click to expand...


It is very sad. And dangerous for our nation. I don't know how or if it can be stopped.


----------



## beagle9

Correll said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no reason to be grateful to whites. The people who fought for me were black.
> 
> You talk shit, but if not for us, you would have died of the bubonic plague.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on which specific fight you are talking about, they were mostly likely mostly white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were white.. Do these people not understand that if it weren't for the whites fighting fro their plight in life, that they would still possibly be in servitude roles only or either back in Africa by now ? How should the whites feel about such ungratefulness at this point in time that is being displayed, otherwise if this IM2 cat were the spokesperson for all of the black race in this nation if they thought like this now ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, they would have realized that their efforts were in vain. This situation of reverse discrimination and increasing strife is not what they were fighting for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly, but here we have so many useful idiots these days, and that is a shame. Why not see the racism for what it is, and depart from it instead of be used by it I wonder ? Liberalism is a mental condition that screams "HELP".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is very sad. And dangerous for our nation. I don't know how or if it can be stopped.
Click to expand...

There has been an agenda that has gone back now for years, and it was taken way to far... When it became guilty of the same things it had accused others of, then it became reverse discrimination. Sadly it has been protected by federal, and state to local judges (who had been appointed by specific people for specific agenda's and purposes). Now getting that straightened back out will be somewhat of a huge task.


----------



## Paul Essien

beagle9 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . If they were discriminated against, then they wouldn't have been allowed into the majority white school system back in the day or up unto now. Thank the white folks for your successes in America, because if it wasn't for them the blacks would have remained in chains way longer or they would have been sent back to Africa after they were freed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be thanking whites for anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ungrateful prick. If it wasn't for my ancestors, you would probably have Ebola right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no reason to be grateful to whites. The people who fought for me were black.
> 
> You talk shit, but if not for us, you would have died of the bubonic plague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on which specific fight you are talking about, they were mostly likely mostly white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were white.. Do these people not understand that if it weren't for the whites fighting fro their plight in life, that they would still possibly be in servitude roles only or either back in Africa by now ? How should the whites feel about such ungratefulness at this point in time that is being displayed, otherwise if this IM2 cat were the spokesperson for all of the black race in this nation if they thought like this now ?
Click to expand...

Just because someone does good. That does not mean they are good.

*Even the devil does good.*

Evil people can do good. Secondly you don't get an A for effort. Get back to me when the job is done. I don't give no white person any credit or respect for anything in regards to white people fighting for racial justice. None.


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be thanking whites for anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Ungrateful prick. If it wasn't for my ancestors, you would probably have Ebola right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no reason to be grateful to whites. The people who fought for me were black.
> 
> You talk shit, but if not for us, you would have died of the bubonic plague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on which specific fight you are talking about, they were mostly likely mostly white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were white.. Do these people not understand that if it weren't for the whites fighting fro their plight in life, that they would still possibly be in servitude roles only or either back in Africa by now ? How should the whites feel about such ungratefulness at this point in time that is being displayed, otherwise if this IM2 cat were the spokesperson for all of the black race in this nation if they thought like this now ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because someone does good. That does not mean they are good.
> 
> *Even the devil does good.
> *
> Evil people can do good. Secondly you don't get an A for effort. Get back to me when the job is done. I don't give no white person any credit or respect for anything in regards to white people fighting for racial justice. None.
Click to expand...


----------



## TNHarley

LOL you guys are a couple of ignorant twats


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the past. Living in the past is not productive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Especially since whites are still getting things at the expense of others today..
Click to expand...


Is that why Blacks are more likely to be accepted to college with lower SAT scores?

I think you're delusional.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others?
> *
> This is not about what your asses were doing in 1776 or 1965. It is about what the law provided for people and what did that law mean. If blacks did not have equal rights, then were whites not getting special treatment at the expense of others?
> 
> But I  understand why you can't answer the question. It's got to be tough getting your little dream world crushed.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not aware of a law that tells whites what to call the years from 1776 until 1965.  Do white people get arrested and put in jail if they break that law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even as today whites still get more than everyone else at the expense of others. How convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they really do not.
> Blacks today get more than everyone else in the form of government hand outs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not so.
Click to expand...


A Black person is about 5 times more likely to get welfare, than a White person.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . If they were discriminated against, then they wouldn't have been allowed into the majority white school system back in the day or up unto now. Thank the white folks for your successes in America, because if it wasn't for them the blacks would have remained in chains way longer or they would have been sent back to Africa after they were freed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be thanking whites for anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ungrateful prick. If it wasn't for my ancestors, you would probably have Ebola right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no reason to be grateful to whites. The people who fought for me were black.
> 
> You talk shit, but if not for us, you would have died of the bubonic plague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on which specific fight you are talking about, they were mostly likely mostly white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were white.. Do these people not understand that if it weren't for the whites fighting fro their plight in life, that they would still possibly be in servitude roles only or either back in Africa by now ? How should the whites feel about such ungratefulness at this point in time that is being displayed, otherwise if this IM2 cat were the spokesperson for all of the black race in this nation if they thought like this now ?
Click to expand...


I'm done trying to be nice.

What has whitey done for me you stupid bastard?

Whitey did not study for me when I got my bachelors and masters degree..  Whitey did not fight to free me. I saw blacks in my town standing up to whites in city council chambers and school board meetings. I don't have to be grateful to whites for a damn thing. No white boy volunteered to fight in any fucking war to free me. Not one white boy died for me. I don't owe whitey anything but to not whip his ass on impulse for thinking about what whites have done to us.

Whitey had better be grateful that none of us have decided to commit mass shootings pf whites, strap bombs on ourselves, fill SUV's full of explosives, or have groups who purchase dirty bombs to use tp destroy highly white populated areas for revenge.

That's how whites should feel. Be glad, very glad we are not like your white asses.

.MLK was not white. And whites did not help him. But whitey damn sure killed him.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit? That was decades ago. There is no systematic discrimination against blacks anymore. Perhaps individual but that won't ever go away.
> Just like your racist bias against whites.
> Grow up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is "systematic discrimination" against blacks, Native Americans, Hispanics, Muslims, Asians ...
> 
> Start by looking at school systems and go from there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If they were discriminated against, then they wouldn't have been allowed into the majority white school system back in the day or up unto now. Thank the white folks for your successes in America, because if it wasn't for them the blacks would have remained in chains way longer or they would have been sent back to Africa after they were freed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I won't be thanking whites for anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ungrateful prick. If it wasn't for my ancestors, you would probably have Ebola right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no reason to be grateful to whites. The people who fought for me were black.
> 
> You talk shit, but if not for us, you would have died of the bubonic plague.
Click to expand...


He has a point, I mean in the U.S.A Blacks live better than in Africa, you can thank Whites like FDR's minimum wage, or Whites like Lyndon Johnson's welfare for that.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit? That was decades ago. There is no systematic discrimination against blacks anymore. Perhaps individual but that won't ever go away.
> Just like your racist bias against whites.
> Grow up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is "systematic discrimination" against blacks, Native Americans, Hispanics, Muslims, Asians ...
> 
> Start by looking at school systems and go from there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If they were discriminated against, then they wouldn't have been allowed into the majority white school system back in the day or up unto now. Thank the white folks for your successes in America, because if it wasn't for them the blacks would have remained in chains way longer or they would have been sent back to Africa after they were freed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I won't be thanking whites for anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ungrateful prick. If it wasn't for my ancestors, you would probably have Ebola right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no reason to be grateful to whites. The people who fought for me were black.
> 
> You talk shit, but if not for us, you would have died of the bubonic plague.
Click to expand...





??????


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be thanking whites for anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Ungrateful prick. If it wasn't for my ancestors, you would probably have Ebola right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no reason to be grateful to whites. The people who fought for me were black.
> 
> You talk shit, but if not for us, you would have died of the bubonic plague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on which specific fight you are talking about, they were mostly likely mostly white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were white.. Do these people not understand that if it weren't for the whites fighting fro their plight in life, that they would still possibly be in servitude roles only or either back in Africa by now ? How should the whites feel about such ungratefulness at this point in time that is being displayed, otherwise if this IM2 cat were the spokesperson for all of the black race in this nation if they thought like this now ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No white boy volunteered to fight in any fucking war to free me. .
Click to expand...


So, no Whites fought in the Union to free Blacks in the U.S Civil War?

Hahaha, oh boy, you truly are a retard.


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Is that why Blacks are more likely to be accepted to college with lower SAT scores?
> 
> I think you're delusional.


Can you name the places where this is this case ?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be thanking whites for anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Ungrateful prick. If it wasn't for my ancestors, you would probably have Ebola right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no reason to be grateful to whites. The people who fought for me were black.
> 
> You talk shit, but if not for us, you would have died of the bubonic plague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on which specific fight you are talking about, they were mostly likely mostly white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were white.. Do these people not understand that if it weren't for the whites fighting fro their plight in life, that they would still possibly be in servitude roles only or either back in Africa by now ? How should the whites feel about such ungratefulness at this point in time that is being displayed, otherwise if this IM2 cat were the spokesperson for all of the black race in this nation if they thought like this now ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whitey had better be grateful that none of us have decided to commit mass shootings pf whites, strap bombs on ourselves, fill SUV's full of explosives, or have groups who purchase dirty bombs to use tp destroy highly white populated areas for revenge.
Click to expand...


You think about stuff like this against Whites, huh?


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be thanking whites for anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Ungrateful prick. If it wasn't for my ancestors, you would probably have Ebola right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no reason to be grateful to whites. The people who fought for me were black.
> 
> You talk shit, but if not for us, you would have died of the bubonic plague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on which specific fight you are talking about, they were mostly likely mostly white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were white.. Do these people not understand that if it weren't for the whites fighting fro their plight in life, that they would still possibly be in servitude roles only or either back in Africa by now ? How should the whites feel about such ungratefulness at this point in time that is being displayed, otherwise if this IM2 cat were the spokesperson for all of the black race in this nation if they thought like this now ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because someone does good. That does not mean they are good.
> 
> *Even the devil does good.*
> 
> Evil people can do good. Secondly you don't get an A for effort. Get back to me when the job is done. I don't give no white person any credit or respect for anything in regards to white people fighting for racial justice. None.
Click to expand...




YOu have political power and you are using it to benefit yourself and your people at the expense of people who are different to you.


YOu are never going to admit that it is time to stop benefiting yourself and your people.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why Blacks are more likely to be accepted to college with lower SAT scores?
> 
> I think you're delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you name the places where this is this case ?
Click to expand...


a National Study of College Experience led by Espenshade and Radford (2009) showed that a student who self-identifies as Asian will need 140 SAT points higher than whites, 320 SAT points higher than Hispanics, and 450 SAT points higher than African Americans.

Admission Considerations in Higher Education Among Asian Americans


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others?
> *
> This is not about what your asses were doing in 1776 or 1965. It is about what the law provided for people and what did that law mean. If blacks did not have equal rights, then were whites not getting special treatment at the expense of others?
> 
> But I  understand why you can't answer the question. It's got to be tough getting your little dream world crushed.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not aware of a law that tells whites what to call the years from 1776 until 1965.  Do white people get arrested and put in jail if they break that law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even as today whites still get more than everyone else at the expense of others. How convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they really do not.
> Blacks today get more than everyone else in the form of government hand outs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Black person is about 5 times more likely to get welfare, than a White person.
Click to expand...


According to who?

Why does welfare exist?

Blacks at least double the number of whites living in poverty.

Welfare exists to help people in poverty idiot.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why Blacks are more likely to be accepted to college with lower SAT scores?
> 
> I think you're delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you name the places where this is this case ?
Click to expand...



My god, are you really that uninformed?


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why Blacks are more likely to be accepted to college with lower SAT scores?
> 
> I think you're delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you name the places where this is this case ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a National Study of College Experience led by Espenshade and Radford (2009) showed that a student who self-identifies as Asian will need 140 SAT points higher than whites, 320 SAT points higher than Hispanics, and 450 SAT points higher than African Americans.
> 
> Admission Considerations in Higher Education Among Asian Americans
Click to expand...

One again. I did not ask you for a link.

I asked you to name the places where lower blacks SAT scores are in over whites in colleges. Name them


----------



## TNHarley

"its all the white mans fault im a loser. It doesn't matter if I want to believe I am the only oppressed group in the worlds history."


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ungrateful prick. If it wasn't for my ancestors, you would probably have Ebola right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no reason to be grateful to whites. The people who fought for me were black.
> 
> You talk shit, but if not for us, you would have died of the bubonic plague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on which specific fight you are talking about, they were mostly likely mostly white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were white.. Do these people not understand that if it weren't for the whites fighting fro their plight in life, that they would still possibly be in servitude roles only or either back in Africa by now ? How should the whites feel about such ungratefulness at this point in time that is being displayed, otherwise if this IM2 cat were the spokesperson for all of the black race in this nation if they thought like this now ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because someone does good. That does not mean they are good.
> 
> *Even the devil does good.*
> 
> Evil people can do good. Secondly you don't get an A for effort. Get back to me when the job is done. I don't give no white person any credit or respect for anything in regards to white people fighting for racial justice. None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu have political power and you are using it to benefit yourself and your people at the expense of people who are different to you.
> 
> 
> YOu are never going to admit that it is time to stop benefiting yourself and your people.
Click to expand...


Whites have more political power and its why a factually invalid argument such as yours even gets heard.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be thanking whites for anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Ungrateful prick. If it wasn't for my ancestors, you would probably have Ebola right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no reason to be grateful to whites. The people who fought for me were black.
> 
> You talk shit, but if not for us, you would have died of the bubonic plague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on which specific fight you are talking about, they were mostly likely mostly white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were white.. Do these people not understand that if it weren't for the whites fighting fro their plight in life, that they would still possibly be in servitude roles only or either back in Africa by now ? How should the whites feel about such ungratefulness at this point in time that is being displayed, otherwise if this IM2 cat were the spokesperson for all of the black race in this nation if they thought like this now ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm done trying to be nice.
> 
> What has whitey done for me you stupid bastard?
> 
> Whitey did not study for me when I got my bachelors and masters degree..  Whitey did not fight to free me. I saw blacks in my town standing up to whites in city council chambers and school board meetings. I don't have to be grateful to whites for a damn thing. No white boy volunteered to fight in any fucking war to free me. Not one white boy died for me. I don't owe whitey anything but to not whip his ass on impulse for thinking about what whites have done to us.
> 
> Whitey had better be grateful that none of us have decided to commit mass shootings pf whites, strap bombs on ourselves, fill SUV's full of explosives, or have groups who purchase dirty bombs to use tp destroy highly white populated areas for revenge.
> 
> That's how whites should feel. Be glad, very glad we are not like your white asses.
> 
> .MLK was not white. And whites did not help him. But whitey damn sure killed him.
Click to expand...




That's right. Openly dismiss the hard work and sacrifices of generations of whites who fought for you.


Make them feel like the fools they were.


----------



## IM2

TNHarley said:


> "its all the white mans fault im a loser. It doesn't matter if I want to believe I am the only oppressed group in the worlds history."



The white man will get blamed for what the white man is responsible for.

*END YOUR RACISM WHITEY.*


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ungrateful prick. If it wasn't for my ancestors, you would probably have Ebola right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no reason to be grateful to whites. The people who fought for me were black.
> 
> You talk shit, but if not for us, you would have died of the bubonic plague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on which specific fight you are talking about, they were mostly likely mostly white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were white.. Do these people not understand that if it weren't for the whites fighting fro their plight in life, that they would still possibly be in servitude roles only or either back in Africa by now ? How should the whites feel about such ungratefulness at this point in time that is being displayed, otherwise if this IM2 cat were the spokesperson for all of the black race in this nation if they thought like this now ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm done trying to be nice.
> 
> What has whitey done for me you stupid bastard?
> 
> Whitey did not study for me when I got my bachelors and masters degree..  Whitey did not fight to free me. I saw blacks in my town standing up to whites in city council chambers and school board meetings. I don't have to be grateful to whites for a damn thing. No white boy volunteered to fight in any fucking war to free me. Not one white boy died for me. I don't owe whitey anything but to not whip his ass on impulse for thinking about what whites have done to us.
> 
> Whitey had better be grateful that none of us have decided to commit mass shootings pf whites, strap bombs on ourselves, fill SUV's full of explosives, or have groups who purchase dirty bombs to use tp destroy highly white populated areas for revenge.
> 
> That's how whites should feel. Be glad, very glad we are not like your white asses.
> 
> .MLK was not white. And whites did not help him. But whitey damn sure killed him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. Openly dismiss the hard work and sacrifices of generations of whites who fought for you.
> 
> 
> Make them feel like the fools they were.
Click to expand...


Whites did not fight for me.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why Blacks are more likely to be accepted to college with lower SAT scores?
> 
> I think you're delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you name the places where this is this case ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My god, are you really that uninformed?
Click to expand...


He's well informed.  You are misinformed.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no reason to be grateful to whites. The people who fought for me were black.
> 
> You talk shit, but if not for us, you would have died of the bubonic plague.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on which specific fight you are talking about, they were mostly likely mostly white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were white.. Do these people not understand that if it weren't for the whites fighting fro their plight in life, that they would still possibly be in servitude roles only or either back in Africa by now ? How should the whites feel about such ungratefulness at this point in time that is being displayed, otherwise if this IM2 cat were the spokesperson for all of the black race in this nation if they thought like this now ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because someone does good. That does not mean they are good.
> 
> *Even the devil does good.*
> 
> Evil people can do good. Secondly you don't get an A for effort. Get back to me when the job is done. I don't give no white person any credit or respect for anything in regards to white people fighting for racial justice. None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu have political power and you are using it to benefit yourself and your people at the expense of people who are different to you.
> 
> 
> YOu are never going to admit that it is time to stop benefiting yourself and your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites have more political power and its why a factually invalid argument such as yours even gets heard.
Click to expand...



That would be true. If Whites were a unified bloc.

As it is, they are vastly more evenly split politically than any other group in America.

And regardless, the consensus has been for generations, among whites to fight for equality and aid for blacks.


Even today that is still the Conventional Wisdom, though it is getting more and more strained, thanks in no small part to haters like you and Paul.

If I have not done so before, I want to thank you for your help in waking white people to stop that nonsense. 

I CAN'T do it without your help.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> That's right. Openly dismiss the hard work and sacrifices of generations of whites who fought for you.
> 
> Make them feel like the fools they were.


If you had a 100 snakes coming at you and you new 99 were deadly poisonous.

Would you stop n try and find the one good snake ? Or would you close the door on the lot of them ?


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no reason to be grateful to whites. The people who fought for me were black.
> 
> You talk shit, but if not for us, you would have died of the bubonic plague.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on which specific fight you are talking about, they were mostly likely mostly white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were white.. Do these people not understand that if it weren't for the whites fighting fro their plight in life, that they would still possibly be in servitude roles only or either back in Africa by now ? How should the whites feel about such ungratefulness at this point in time that is being displayed, otherwise if this IM2 cat were the spokesperson for all of the black race in this nation if they thought like this now ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm done trying to be nice.
> 
> What has whitey done for me you stupid bastard?
> 
> Whitey did not study for me when I got my bachelors and masters degree..  Whitey did not fight to free me. I saw blacks in my town standing up to whites in city council chambers and school board meetings. I don't have to be grateful to whites for a damn thing. No white boy volunteered to fight in any fucking war to free me. Not one white boy died for me. I don't owe whitey anything but to not whip his ass on impulse for thinking about what whites have done to us.
> 
> Whitey had better be grateful that none of us have decided to commit mass shootings pf whites, strap bombs on ourselves, fill SUV's full of explosives, or have groups who purchase dirty bombs to use tp destroy highly white populated areas for revenge.
> 
> That's how whites should feel. Be glad, very glad we are not like your white asses.
> 
> .MLK was not white. And whites did not help him. But whitey damn sure killed him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. Openly dismiss the hard work and sacrifices of generations of whites who fought for you.
> 
> 
> Make them feel like the fools they were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites did not fight for me.
Click to expand...










You sure about that?


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on which specific fight you are talking about, they were mostly likely mostly white.
> 
> 
> 
> They were white.. Do these people not understand that if it weren't for the whites fighting fro their plight in life, that they would still possibly be in servitude roles only or either back in Africa by now ? How should the whites feel about such ungratefulness at this point in time that is being displayed, otherwise if this IM2 cat were the spokesperson for all of the black race in this nation if they thought like this now ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm done trying to be nice.
> 
> What has whitey done for me you stupid bastard?
> 
> Whitey did not study for me when I got my bachelors and masters degree..  Whitey did not fight to free me. I saw blacks in my town standing up to whites in city council chambers and school board meetings. I don't have to be grateful to whites for a damn thing. No white boy volunteered to fight in any fucking war to free me. Not one white boy died for me. I don't owe whitey anything but to not whip his ass on impulse for thinking about what whites have done to us.
> 
> Whitey had better be grateful that none of us have decided to commit mass shootings pf whites, strap bombs on ourselves, fill SUV's full of explosives, or have groups who purchase dirty bombs to use tp destroy highly white populated areas for revenge.
> 
> That's how whites should feel. Be glad, very glad we are not like your white asses.
> 
> .MLK was not white. And whites did not help him. But whitey damn sure killed him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. Openly dismiss the hard work and sacrifices of generations of whites who fought for you.
> 
> 
> Make them feel like the fools they were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites did not fight for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure about that?
Click to expand...


100 percent certain.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why Blacks are more likely to be accepted to college with lower SAT scores?
> 
> I think you're delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you name the places where this is this case ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a National Study of College Experience led by Espenshade and Radford (2009) showed that a student who self-identifies as Asian will need 140 SAT points higher than whites, 320 SAT points higher than Hispanics, and 450 SAT points higher than African Americans.
> 
> Admission Considerations in Higher Education Among Asian Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One again. I did not ask you for a link.
> 
> I asked you to name the places where lower blacks SAT scores are in over whites in colleges. Name them
Click to expand...


Apparently it's commonplace for Blacks with lower SAT scores to be accepted to college, enough so that a study confirmed it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not aware of a law that tells whites what to call the years from 1776 until 1965.  Do white people get arrested and put in jail if they break that law?
> 
> 
> 
> Even as today whites still get more than everyone else at the expense of others. How convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they really do not.
> Blacks today get more than everyone else in the form of government hand outs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Black person is about 5 times more likely to get welfare, than a White person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to who?
> 
> Why does welfare exist?
> 
> Blacks at least double the number of whites living in poverty.
> 
> Welfare exists to help people in poverty idiot.
Click to expand...


Blacks, and Whites on welfare make up about the same amount in total numbers, but more Whites in total numbers are in poverty in the U.S.A than the Blacks are.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. Openly dismiss the hard work and sacrifices of generations of whites who fought for you.
> 
> Make them feel like the fools they were.
> 
> 
> 
> If you had a 100 snakes coming at you and you new 99 were deadly poisonous.
> 
> Would you stop n try and find the one good snake ? Or would you close the door on the lot of them ?
Click to expand...




HA HA HA!!

YES!! That's the spirit!!


Whites are the same as deadly poisonous snakes and you can't be bothered to judge individual whites by their thoughts or actions, just  by their skin color!!!


I can just imagine the aging lefties reading this and trying to find a lie to tell themselves that their lives and all they believed in was not a lie.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> "its all the white mans fault im a loser. It doesn't matter if I want to believe I am the only oppressed group in the worlds history."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white man will get blamed for what the white man is responsible for.
> 
> *END YOUR RACISM WHITEY.*
Click to expand...


We need to increase racism, really.
Get you, and your ilk out of our country.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on which specific fight you are talking about, they were mostly likely mostly white.
> 
> 
> 
> They were white.. Do these people not understand that if it weren't for the whites fighting fro their plight in life, that they would still possibly be in servitude roles only or either back in Africa by now ? How should the whites feel about such ungratefulness at this point in time that is being displayed, otherwise if this IM2 cat were the spokesperson for all of the black race in this nation if they thought like this now ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because someone does good. That does not mean they are good.
> 
> *Even the devil does good.*
> 
> Evil people can do good. Secondly you don't get an A for effort. Get back to me when the job is done. I don't give no white person any credit or respect for anything in regards to white people fighting for racial justice. None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu have political power and you are using it to benefit yourself and your people at the expense of people who are different to you.
> 
> 
> YOu are never going to admit that it is time to stop benefiting yourself and your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites have more political power and its why a factually invalid argument such as yours even gets heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That would be true. If Whites were a unified bloc.
> 
> As it is, they are vastly more evenly split politically than any other group in America.
> 
> And regardless, the consensus has been for generations, among whites to fight for equality and aid for blacks.
> 
> 
> Even today that is still the Conventional Wisdom, though it is getting more and more strained, thanks in no small part to haters like you and Paul.
> 
> If I have not done so before, I want to thank you for your help in waking white people to stop that nonsense.
> 
> I CAN'T do it without your help.
Click to expand...


Look correll you are talking to a black man who is very aware of history. You are not talking tp another one of your the victimization buddies. There has not been for generations any consensus among whites to fight for equality and aid for blacks.

The Dred Scott decision, Plessy v Ferguson and  shitload of other supreme court decisions show us that you are lying.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> "its all the white mans fault im a loser. It doesn't matter if I want to believe I am the only oppressed group in the worlds history."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white man will get blamed for what the white man is responsible for.
> 
> *END YOUR RACISM WHITEY.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need to increase racism, really.
> Get you, and your ilk out of our country.
Click to expand...

.
This is not your country white boy. It never was.

Your ass descended from Immigrants. That means your family did not originate from here This alone means America is not your country.


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Apparently it's commonplace for Blacks with lower SAT scores to be accepted to college, enough so that a study confirmed it.


Name the colleges in the USA where "Blacks with lower SAT scores to be accepted to college"


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why Blacks are more likely to be accepted to college with lower SAT scores?
> 
> I think you're delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you name the places where this is this case ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My god, are you really that uninformed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's well informed.  You are misinformed.
Click to expand...



Says the man ignoring the links to peer reviewed academic studies showing widespread massive discrimination against whites in favor of blacks.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> "its all the white mans fault im a loser. It doesn't matter if I want to believe I am the only oppressed group in the worlds history."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white man will get blamed for what the white man is responsible for.
> 
> *END YOUR RACISM WHITEY.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need to increase racism, really.
> Get you, and your ilk out of our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> This is not your country white boy. It never was.
> 
> Your ass descended from Immigrants. That means your family did not originate from here This alone means America is not your country.
Click to expand...



Your pretense that you do not understand the meaning of the word immigrant is noted and dismissed.


THat you feel you have to lie to make a point, shows that you know you are in the wrong.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. Openly dismiss the hard work and sacrifices of generations of whites who fought for you.
> 
> Make them feel like the fools they were.
> 
> 
> 
> If you had a 100 snakes coming at you and you new 99 were deadly poisonous.
> 
> Would you stop n try and find the one good snake ? Or would you close the door on the lot of them ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HA HA HA!!
> 
> YES!! That's the spirit!!
> 
> 
> Whites are the same as deadly poisonous snakes
Click to expand...


If that was really true, he wouldn't post his anti-White dribbles here, in fear of being killed by the government as an enemy of the state.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were white.. Do these people not understand that if it weren't for the whites fighting fro their plight in life, that they would still possibly be in servitude roles only or either back in Africa by now ? How should the whites feel about such ungratefulness at this point in time that is being displayed, otherwise if this IM2 cat were the spokesperson for all of the black race in this nation if they thought like this now ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done trying to be nice.
> 
> What has whitey done for me you stupid bastard?
> 
> Whitey did not study for me when I got my bachelors and masters degree..  Whitey did not fight to free me. I saw blacks in my town standing up to whites in city council chambers and school board meetings. I don't have to be grateful to whites for a damn thing. No white boy volunteered to fight in any fucking war to free me. Not one white boy died for me. I don't owe whitey anything but to not whip his ass on impulse for thinking about what whites have done to us.
> 
> Whitey had better be grateful that none of us have decided to commit mass shootings pf whites, strap bombs on ourselves, fill SUV's full of explosives, or have groups who purchase dirty bombs to use tp destroy highly white populated areas for revenge.
> 
> That's how whites should feel. Be glad, very glad we are not like your white asses.
> 
> .MLK was not white. And whites did not help him. But whitey damn sure killed him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. Openly dismiss the hard work and sacrifices of generations of whites who fought for you.
> 
> 
> Make them feel like the fools they were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites did not fight for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure about that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100 percent certain.
Click to expand...




Yep, that white priest took a stand against white racism when it was strong and dangerous to fight against.


AND YOU JUST DISMISSED him, because of his skin color.


YOu are judging him, not by the content of his character or his actions, but by his skin color.



I wish he was alive today, so he could see what he sowed and that his people will, no ARE REAPING.


The fool.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> "its all the white mans fault im a loser. It doesn't matter if I want to believe I am the only oppressed group in the worlds history."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white man will get blamed for what the white man is responsible for.
> 
> *END YOUR RACISM WHITEY.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need to increase racism, really.
> Get you, and your ilk out of our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> This is not your country white boy. It never was.
> 
> Your ass descended from Immigrants. That means your family did not originate from here This alone means America is not your country.
Click to expand...


My Polish Americans aren't "Pests" for the White American majority.

People don't fear going into a Polish American neighborhood, to get robbed, or shot. (Like you know who)

People don't have to worry about Polish Americans taking more, than they put into the system. (Like you know who)


----------



## JoeMoma

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. Openly dismiss the hard work and sacrifices of generations of whites who fought for you.
> 
> Make them feel like the fools they were.
> 
> 
> 
> If you had a 100 snakes coming at you and you new 99 were deadly poisonous.
> 
> Would you stop n try and find the one good snake ? Or would you close the door on the lot of them ?
Click to expand...

That mirrors the logic historically used to racial profile blacks.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were white.. Do these people not understand that if it weren't for the whites fighting fro their plight in life, that they would still possibly be in servitude roles only or either back in Africa by now ? How should the whites feel about such ungratefulness at this point in time that is being displayed, otherwise if this IM2 cat were the spokesperson for all of the black race in this nation if they thought like this now ?
> 
> 
> 
> Just because someone does good. That does not mean they are good.
> 
> *Even the devil does good.*
> 
> Evil people can do good. Secondly you don't get an A for effort. Get back to me when the job is done. I don't give no white person any credit or respect for anything in regards to white people fighting for racial justice. None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu have political power and you are using it to benefit yourself and your people at the expense of people who are different to you.
> 
> 
> YOu are never going to admit that it is time to stop benefiting yourself and your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites have more political power and its why a factually invalid argument such as yours even gets heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That would be true. If Whites were a unified bloc.
> 
> As it is, they are vastly more evenly split politically than any other group in America.
> 
> And regardless, the consensus has been for generations, among whites to fight for equality and aid for blacks.
> 
> 
> Even today that is still the Conventional Wisdom, though it is getting more and more strained, thanks in no small part to haters like you and Paul.
> 
> If I have not done so before, I want to thank you for your help in waking white people to stop that nonsense.
> 
> I CAN'T do it without your help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look correll you are talking to a black man who is very aware of history. You are not talking tp another one of your the victimization buddies. There has not been for generations any consensus among whites to fight for equality and aid for blacks.
> 
> The Dred Scott decision, Plessy v Ferguson and  shitload of other supreme court decisions show us that you are lying.
Click to expand...


Dred Scott was *1857!!  *


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it's commonplace for Blacks with lower SAT scores to be accepted to college, enough so that a study confirmed it.
> 
> 
> 
> Name the colleges in the USA where "Blacks with lower SAT scores to be accepted to college"
Click to expand...


The study is sufficient proof.
Getting really desperate, huh?
It's hard to believe that people so desperate, could amount to so little, on the whole.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. Openly dismiss the hard work and sacrifices of generations of whites who fought for you.
> 
> Make them feel like the fools they were.
> 
> 
> 
> If you had a 100 snakes coming at you and you new 99 were deadly poisonous.
> 
> Would you stop n try and find the one good snake ? Or would you close the door on the lot of them ?
Click to expand...


That's hilarious, considering you think your self as "Non-Racist"


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because someone does good. That does not mean they are good.
> 
> *Even the devil does good.*
> 
> Evil people can do good. Secondly you don't get an A for effort. Get back to me when the job is done. I don't give no white person any credit or respect for anything in regards to white people fighting for racial justice. None.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu have political power and you are using it to benefit yourself and your people at the expense of people who are different to you.
> 
> 
> YOu are never going to admit that it is time to stop benefiting yourself and your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites have more political power and its why a factually invalid argument such as yours even gets heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That would be true. If Whites were a unified bloc.
> 
> As it is, they are vastly more evenly split politically than any other group in America.
> 
> And regardless, the consensus has been for generations, among whites to fight for equality and aid for blacks.
> 
> 
> Even today that is still the Conventional Wisdom, though it is getting more and more strained, thanks in no small part to haters like you and Paul.
> 
> If I have not done so before, I want to thank you for your help in waking white people to stop that nonsense.
> 
> I CAN'T do it without your help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look correll you are talking to a black man who is very aware of history. You are not talking tp another one of your the victimization buddies. There has not been for generations any consensus among whites to fight for equality and aid for blacks.
> 
> The Dred Scott decision, Plessy v Ferguson and  shitload of other supreme court decisions show us that you are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dred Scott was *1857!!  *
Click to expand...


So? The constitution was written when?

You said the consensus had been for generations. So once again:

Teflon Theory of History



> 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it's commonplace for Blacks with lower SAT scores to be accepted to college, enough so that a study confirmed it.
> 
> 
> 
> Name the colleges in the USA where "Blacks with lower SAT scores to be accepted to college"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The study is sufficient proof.
> Getting really desperate, huh?
> It's hard to believe that people so desperate, could amount to so little, on the whole.
Click to expand...


What study was that?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it's commonplace for Blacks with lower SAT scores to be accepted to college, enough so that a study confirmed it.
> 
> 
> 
> Name the colleges in the USA where "Blacks with lower SAT scores to be accepted to college"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The study is sufficient proof.
> Getting really desperate, huh?
> It's hard to believe that people so desperate, could amount to so little, on the whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What study was that?
Click to expand...


a National Study of College Experience led by Espenshade and Radford (2009) showed that a student who self-identifies as Asian will need 140 SAT points higher than whites, 320 SAT points higher than Hispanics, and 450 SAT points higher than African Americans.

Admission Considerations in Higher Education Among Asian Americans


----------



## IM2

*Do SATs Or ACTs Predict Anything Colleges Need To Know?*



> _How do we know?  Because William C. “Bill” Hiss of __Bates College__ has been studying the matter for decades.  In 1984, Bates followed its neighbor __Bowdoin College__ down the road toward making standardized tests optional for admission.  Since then, Bill has kept an eye on the results; two years ago he and colleague Valerie Franks published a comprehensive study, "__Defining Promise__."_



What did this study show?



> *What have you learned in your study?*
> The key finding was that in a full scholarly, peer-reviewed and published national study, with 123,000 students at 33 colleges and universities that have one form or another of optional testing, there are only trivial differences in both cumulative GPA's and graduation rates between submitters and non-submitters of testing. The differences were .05 in college Cumulative GPA (2.88 versus 2.83) and six-tenths of one percent (.6%) in graduation rates.



Do SATs Or ACTs Predict Anything Colleges Need To Know?


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> HA HA HA!!
> 
> YES!! That's the spirit!!
> 
> 
> Whites are the same as deadly poisonous snakes and you can't be bothered to judge individual whites by their thoughts or actions, just  by their skin color!!!
> 
> 
> I can just imagine the aging lefties reading this and trying to find a lie to tell themselves that their lives and all they believed in was not a lie.


I side eye the so-called good white people even more

I'm highly suspicious of Angelina Jolie






I'm highly suspicious of Sandra Bullock






I'm highly suspicious of Charlize Theron






I'm highly suspicious of Steven Spielberg






I'm highly suspicious of Madonna






I'm highly suspicious of Tom Cruise






What the fuk is this ?






I would not be surprised if the children are being groomed for sex slaves and I can't even imagine the type of things that get's said and done to them if they piss off one there white adopted parents.

And most of all I'm highly-highly suspicious of Bill Gates.






Even the so called "anti racist whites" who do the lecture tour the likes offTim Wise's and Jane Elliots. I don't trust them either

Why ?

*Because white people never done a Rambo on Africa. *

They came in with smiles and gifts (at first) they came as missionaries, preaching god, preaching unity, preaching peace. The made the African lower there guard and they paid the full penalty. They were decimated by the cowards that were claiming peace and friendship and then performed sneak attacks on the unsuspecting natives. All while the natives were dying off from their filthy diseases that they brought with them as well

Even the KKK started off as a joke. They started off with the idea "Yeah those blk peole are into god and stuff, let's get a few of us in white sheets and run around scaring them"

Look it up.

And then the Jokes got real

So don't ever talk to me about good white people.

The water is messed up....only 1% is drinkable on the entire earth....thanks to who ?
The air is messed up, thanks to who ?
The earth is messed up, thanks to who ?

Now they are raising hell about the dangers of all the space junk up there...thanks to what people ?

This is now critical because everybody needs air, water and land in order to survive and sadly it is white people that have done this.

Anything or anyone that is anti nature is anti life. When you examine white history of destruction on planet earth. It seems they are not even of this earth.

Any group of people that circumvents the globe and wreaks havoc and mayhem not only on the indigenous people they encounter but on the very land these people live off off is something else.

If I met the Taino people who gifted me with balls of string and feathers I would not rape them or enslave them and destroy their way of life or jump on their backs to get free rides or test the sharpness of my knife by slicing off hunks of their flesh or stick broken glass bottles up Kenyan woman's vagina


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it's commonplace for Blacks with lower SAT scores to be accepted to college, enough so that a study confirmed it.
> 
> 
> 
> Name the colleges in the USA where "Blacks with lower SAT scores to be accepted to college"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The study is sufficient proof.
> Getting really desperate, huh?
> It's hard to believe that people so desperate, could amount to so little, on the whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What study was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a National Study of College Experience led by Espenshade and Radford (2009) showed that a student who self-identifies as Asian will need 140 SAT points higher than whites, 320 SAT points higher than Hispanics, and 450 SAT points higher than African Americans.
> 
> Admission Considerations in Higher Education Among Asian Americans
Click to expand...


Really? And so what does this prove?

*Do SAT Scores Really Predict Success?*



> The big question, however, is: How predictive of success in college are SAT scores? More precisely, what is the correlation between high school SAT scores and first-year college grade point average? (The appropriateness of GPA as a measure of success is also open to question. Grades, for example, often depend critically on the courses taken.)
> 
> Most studies find that the correlation between SAT scores and first-year college grades is not overwhelming, and that only 10 percent to 20 percent of the variation in first-year GPA is explained by SAT scores.



Do SAT Scores Really Predict Success?

More and more universities are making these tests optional. That's how much they indicate anything. So then your study is a load of crap.


----------



## gipper

beagle9 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on which specific fight you are talking about, they were mostly likely mostly white.
> 
> 
> 
> They were white.. Do these people not understand that if it weren't for the whites fighting fro their plight in life, that they would still possibly be in servitude roles only or either back in Africa by now ? How should the whites feel about such ungratefulness at this point in time that is being displayed, otherwise if this IM2 cat were the spokesperson for all of the black race in this nation if they thought like this now ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, they would have realized that their efforts were in vain. This situation of reverse discrimination and increasing strife is not what they were fighting for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly, but here we have so many useful idiots these days, and that is a shame. Why not see the racism for what it is, and depart from it instead of be used by it I wonder ? Liberalism is a mental condition that screams "HELP".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is very sad. And dangerous for our nation. I don't know how or if it can be stopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There has been an agenda that has gone back now for years, and it was taken way to far... When it became guilty of the same things it had accused others of, then it became reverse discrimination. Sadly it has been protected by federal, and state to local judges (who had been appointed by specific people for specific agenda's and purposes). Now getting that straightened back out will be somewhat of a huge task.
Click to expand...

The D Party loves keeping blacks down with their constant race baiting and pandering.  This is even more despicable than IM2's racism.


----------



## IM2

*New Research Says Grades, Not SATs, Predict College Success*



> High school juniors sweating out the SATs might be interested to know that new research shows that their high school grades — not standardized tests — are a much better predictor of their college performance.



Predicting college success: New Research Says Grades, Not SATs, Predict College Success


----------



## squeeze berry

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no reason to be grateful to whites. The people who fought for me were black.
> 
> You talk shit, but if not for us, you would have died of the bubonic plague.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on which specific fight you are talking about, they were mostly likely mostly white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were white.. Do these people not understand that if it weren't for the whites fighting fro their plight in life, that they would still possibly be in servitude roles only or either back in Africa by now ? How should the whites feel about such ungratefulness at this point in time that is being displayed, otherwise if this IM2 cat were the spokesperson for all of the black race in this nation if they thought like this now ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because someone does good. That does not mean they are good.
> 
> *Even the devil does good.*
> 
> Evil people can do good. Secondly you don't get an A for effort. Get back to me when the job is done. I don't give no white person any credit or respect for anything in regards to white people fighting for racial justice. None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu have political power and you are using it to benefit yourself and your people at the expense of people who are different to you.
> 
> 
> YOu are never going to admit that it is time to stop benefiting yourself and your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites have more political power and its why a factually invalid argument such as yours even gets heard.
Click to expand...



that is because whites are the majority and have a larger voting base, that's how a representative democracy works.

btw if you think that in a few years when/if whites are in the minority you blacks will just rise up and take over?

sorry, but you will have better luck with whitey cuz Asians and  Indians will have less patience with your stupidity


----------



## JoeMoma

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> HA HA HA!!
> 
> YES!! That's the spirit!!
> 
> 
> Whites are the same as deadly poisonous snakes and you can't be bothered to judge individual whites by their thoughts or actions, just  by their skin color!!!
> 
> 
> I can just imagine the aging lefties reading this and trying to find a lie to tell themselves that their lives and all they believed in was not a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I side eye the so-called good white people even more
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Angelina Jolie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Sandra Bullock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Charlize Theron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Steven Spielberg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Madonna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Tom Cruise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuk is this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not be surprised if the children are being groomed for sex slaves and I can't even imagine the type of things that get's said and done to them if they piss off one there white adopted parents.
> 
> And most of all I'm highly-highly suspicious of Bill Gates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the so called "anti racist whites" who do the lecture tour the likes offTim Wise's and Jane Elliots. I don't trust them either
> 
> Why ?
> 
> *Because white people never done a Rambo on Africa. *
> 
> They came in with smiles and gifts (at first) they came as missionaries, preaching god, preaching unity, preaching peace. The made the African lower there guard and they paid the full penalty. They were decimated by the cowards that were claiming peace and friendship and then performed sneak attacks on the unsuspecting natives. All while the natives were dying off from their filthy diseases that they brought with them as well
> 
> Even the KKK started off as a joke. They started off with the idea "Yeah those blk peole are into god and stuff, let's get a few of us in white sheets and run around scaring them"
> 
> Look it up.
> 
> And then the Jokes got real
> 
> So don't ever talk to me about good white people.
> 
> The water is messed up....only 1% is drinkable on the entire earth....thanks to who ?
> The air is messed up, thanks to who ?
> The earth is messed up, thanks to who ?
> 
> Now they are raising hell about the dangers of all the space junk up there...thanks to what people ?
> 
> This is now critical because everybody needs air, water and land in order to survive and sadly it is white people that have done this.
> 
> Anything or anyone that is anti nature is anti life. When you examine white history of destruction on planet earth. It seems they are not even of this earth.
> 
> Any group of people that circumvents the globe and wreaks havoc and mayhem not only on the indigenous people they encounter but on the very land these people live off off is something else.
> 
> If I met the Taino people who gifted me with balls of string and feathers I would not rape them or enslave them and destroy their way of life or jump on their backs to get free rides or test the sharpness of my knife by slicing off hunks of their flesh or stick broken glass bottles up Kenyan woman's vagina
Click to expand...

Wow!


----------



## IM2

gipper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were white.. Do these people not understand that if it weren't for the whites fighting fro their plight in life, that they would still possibly be in servitude roles only or either back in Africa by now ? How should the whites feel about such ungratefulness at this point in time that is being displayed, otherwise if this IM2 cat were the spokesperson for all of the black race in this nation if they thought like this now ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, they would have realized that their efforts were in vain. This situation of reverse discrimination and increasing strife is not what they were fighting for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly, but here we have so many useful idiots these days, and that is a shame. Why not see the racism for what it is, and depart from it instead of be used by it I wonder ? Liberalism is a mental condition that screams "HELP".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is very sad. And dangerous for our nation. I don't know how or if it can be stopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There has been an agenda that has gone back now for years, and it was taken way to far... When it became guilty of the same things it had accused others of, then it became reverse discrimination. Sadly it has been protected by federal, and state to local judges (who had been appointed by specific people for specific agenda's and purposes). Now getting that straightened back out will be somewhat of a huge task.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The D Party loves keeping blacks down with their constant race baiting and pandering.  This is even more despicable than IM2's racism.
Click to expand...


We are here in these forums, we see al; this republican racism and yet they think they can sell this lie.


----------



## IM2

squeeze berry said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on which specific fight you are talking about, they were mostly likely mostly white.
> 
> 
> 
> They were white.. Do these people not understand that if it weren't for the whites fighting fro their plight in life, that they would still possibly be in servitude roles only or either back in Africa by now ? How should the whites feel about such ungratefulness at this point in time that is being displayed, otherwise if this IM2 cat were the spokesperson for all of the black race in this nation if they thought like this now ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because someone does good. That does not mean they are good.
> 
> *Even the devil does good.*
> 
> Evil people can do good. Secondly you don't get an A for effort. Get back to me when the job is done. I don't give no white person any credit or respect for anything in regards to white people fighting for racial justice. None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu have political power and you are using it to benefit yourself and your people at the expense of people who are different to you.
> 
> 
> YOu are never going to admit that it is time to stop benefiting yourself and your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites have more political power and its why a factually invalid argument such as yours even gets heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that is because whites are the majority and have a larger voting base, that's how a representative democracy works.
> 
> btw if you think that in a few years when/if whites are in the minority you blacks will just rise up and take over?
> 
> sorry, but you will have better luck with whitey cuz Asians and  Indians will have less patience with your stupidity
Click to expand...


Yeah sure.


----------



## JoeMoma

squeeze berry said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on which specific fight you are talking about, they were mostly likely mostly white.
> 
> 
> 
> They were white.. Do these people not understand that if it weren't for the whites fighting fro their plight in life, that they would still possibly be in servitude roles only or either back in Africa by now ? How should the whites feel about such ungratefulness at this point in time that is being displayed, otherwise if this IM2 cat were the spokesperson for all of the black race in this nation if they thought like this now ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because someone does good. That does not mean they are good.
> 
> *Even the devil does good.*
> 
> Evil people can do good. Secondly you don't get an A for effort. Get back to me when the job is done. I don't give no white person any credit or respect for anything in regards to white people fighting for racial justice. None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu have political power and you are using it to benefit yourself and your people at the expense of people who are different to you.
> 
> 
> YOu are never going to admit that it is time to stop benefiting yourself and your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites have more political power and its why a factually invalid argument such as yours even gets heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that is because whites are the majority and have a larger voting base, that's how a representative democracy works.
> 
> btw if you think that in a few years when/if whites are in the minority you blacks will just rise up and take over?
> 
> sorry, but you will have better luck with whitey cuz Asians and  Indians will have less patience with your stupidity
Click to expand...

It will probably be Hispanics that take over as the majority.


----------



## beagle9

Paul Essien said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be thanking whites for anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Ungrateful prick. If it wasn't for my ancestors, you would probably have Ebola right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no reason to be grateful to whites. The people who fought for me were black.
> 
> You talk shit, but if not for us, you would have died of the bubonic plague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on which specific fight you are talking about, they were mostly likely mostly white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were white.. Do these people not understand that if it weren't for the whites fighting fro their plight in life, that they would still possibly be in servitude roles only or either back in Africa by now ? How should the whites feel about such ungratefulness at this point in time that is being displayed, otherwise if this IM2 cat were the spokesperson for all of the black race in this nation if they thought like this now ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because someone does good. That does not mean they are good.
> 
> *Even the devil does good.*
> 
> Evil people can do good. Secondly you don't get an A for effort. Get back to me when the job is done. I don't give no white person any credit or respect for anything in regards to white people fighting for racial justice. None.
Click to expand...

. The devil does good eh ??  Get back to me when you can prove that one. LOL.


----------



## IM2

JoeMoma said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were white.. Do these people not understand that if it weren't for the whites fighting fro their plight in life, that they would still possibly be in servitude roles only or either back in Africa by now ? How should the whites feel about such ungratefulness at this point in time that is being displayed, otherwise if this IM2 cat were the spokesperson for all of the black race in this nation if they thought like this now ?
> 
> 
> 
> Just because someone does good. That does not mean they are good.
> 
> *Even the devil does good.*
> 
> Evil people can do good. Secondly you don't get an A for effort. Get back to me when the job is done. I don't give no white person any credit or respect for anything in regards to white people fighting for racial justice. None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu have political power and you are using it to benefit yourself and your people at the expense of people who are different to you.
> 
> 
> YOu are never going to admit that it is time to stop benefiting yourself and your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites have more political power and its why a factually invalid argument such as yours even gets heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that is because whites are the majority and have a larger voting base, that's how a representative democracy works.
> 
> btw if you think that in a few years when/if whites are in the minority you blacks will just rise up and take over?
> 
> sorry, but you will have better luck with whitey cuz Asians and  Indians will have less patience with your stupidity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will probably be Hispanics that take over as the majority.
Click to expand...


They will have the most people. That's why whites are crying about building walls and shit. And so whitest like you guys think that decades of shit like wetback boats and continuing white racism against them will make Mexicans side with whites against blacks and other non whites.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ungrateful prick. If it wasn't for my ancestors, you would probably have Ebola right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no reason to be grateful to whites. The people who fought for me were black.
> 
> You talk shit, but if not for us, you would have died of the bubonic plague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on which specific fight you are talking about, they were mostly likely mostly white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were white.. Do these people not understand that if it weren't for the whites fighting fro their plight in life, that they would still possibly be in servitude roles only or either back in Africa by now ? How should the whites feel about such ungratefulness at this point in time that is being displayed, otherwise if this IM2 cat were the spokesperson for all of the black race in this nation if they thought like this now ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because someone does good. That does not mean they are good.
> 
> *Even the devil does good.*
> 
> Evil people can do good. Secondly you don't get an A for effort. Get back to me when the job is done. I don't give no white person any credit or respect for anything in regards to white people fighting for racial justice. None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The devil does good eh ??  Get back to me when you can prove that one. LOL.
Click to expand...


When you can prove  that it was a white priority to fight and die for our equal rights as blacks let me know.


----------



## beagle9

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ungrateful prick. If it wasn't for my ancestors, you would probably have Ebola right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no reason to be grateful to whites. The people who fought for me were black.
> 
> You talk shit, but if not for us, you would have died of the bubonic plague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on which specific fight you are talking about, they were mostly likely mostly white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were white.. Do these people not understand that if it weren't for the whites fighting fro their plight in life, that they would still possibly be in servitude roles only or either back in Africa by now ? How should the whites feel about such ungratefulness at this point in time that is being displayed, otherwise if this IM2 cat were the spokesperson for all of the black race in this nation if they thought like this now ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm done trying to be nice.
> 
> What has whitey done for me you stupid bastard?
> 
> Whitey did not study for me when I got my bachelors and masters degree..  Whitey did not fight to free me. I saw blacks in my town standing up to whites in city council chambers and school board meetings. I don't have to be grateful to whites for a damn thing. No white boy volunteered to fight in any fucking war to free me. Not one white boy died for me. I don't owe whitey anything but to not whip his ass on impulse for thinking about what whites have done to us.
> 
> Whitey had better be grateful that none of us have decided to commit mass shootings pf whites, strap bombs on ourselves, fill SUV's full of explosives, or have groups who purchase dirty bombs to use tp destroy highly white populated areas for revenge.
> 
> That's how whites should feel. Be glad, very glad we are not like your white asses.
> 
> .MLK was not white. And whites did not help him. But whitey damn sure killed him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. Openly dismiss the hard work and sacrifices of generations of whites who fought for you.
> 
> 
> Make them feel like the fools they were.
Click to expand...

. In his eyes yes they were fools.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no reason to be grateful to whites. The people who fought for me were black.
> 
> You talk shit, but if not for us, you would have died of the bubonic plague.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on which specific fight you are talking about, they were mostly likely mostly white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were white.. Do these people not understand that if it weren't for the whites fighting fro their plight in life, that they would still possibly be in servitude roles only or either back in Africa by now ? How should the whites feel about such ungratefulness at this point in time that is being displayed, otherwise if this IM2 cat were the spokesperson for all of the black race in this nation if they thought like this now ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm done trying to be nice.
> 
> What has whitey done for me you stupid bastard?
> 
> Whitey did not study for me when I got my bachelors and masters degree..  Whitey did not fight to free me. I saw blacks in my town standing up to whites in city council chambers and school board meetings. I don't have to be grateful to whites for a damn thing. No white boy volunteered to fight in any fucking war to free me. Not one white boy died for me. I don't owe whitey anything but to not whip his ass on impulse for thinking about what whites have done to us.
> 
> Whitey had better be grateful that none of us have decided to commit mass shootings pf whites, strap bombs on ourselves, fill SUV's full of explosives, or have groups who purchase dirty bombs to use tp destroy highly white populated areas for revenge.
> 
> That's how whites should feel. Be glad, very glad we are not like your white asses.
> 
> .MLK was not white. And whites did not help him. But whitey damn sure killed him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. Openly dismiss the hard work and sacrifices of generations of whites who fought for you.
> 
> 
> Make them feel like the fools they were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites did not fight for me.
Click to expand...

 Nor did I own a slave.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no reason to be grateful to whites. The people who fought for me were black.
> 
> You talk shit, but if not for us, you would have died of the bubonic plague.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on which specific fight you are talking about, they were mostly likely mostly white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were white.. Do these people not understand that if it weren't for the whites fighting fro their plight in life, that they would still possibly be in servitude roles only or either back in Africa by now ? How should the whites feel about such ungratefulness at this point in time that is being displayed, otherwise if this IM2 cat were the spokesperson for all of the black race in this nation if they thought like this now ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because someone does good. That does not mean they are good.
> 
> *Even the devil does good.*
> 
> Evil people can do good. Secondly you don't get an A for effort. Get back to me when the job is done. I don't give no white person any credit or respect for anything in regards to white people fighting for racial justice. None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The devil does good eh ??  Get back to me when you can prove that one. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you can prove  that it was a white priority to fight and die for our equal rights as blacks let me know.
Click to expand...

. Take your blinders and ear plugs out, and you might learn something in life.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because someone does good. That does not mean they are good.
> 
> *Even the devil does good.*
> 
> Evil people can do good. Secondly you don't get an A for effort. Get back to me when the job is done. I don't give no white person any credit or respect for anything in regards to white people fighting for racial justice. None.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu have political power and you are using it to benefit yourself and your people at the expense of people who are different to you.
> 
> 
> YOu are never going to admit that it is time to stop benefiting yourself and your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites have more political power and its why a factually invalid argument such as yours even gets heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that is because whites are the majority and have a larger voting base, that's how a representative democracy works.
> 
> btw if you think that in a few years when/if whites are in the minority you blacks will just rise up and take over?
> 
> sorry, but you will have better luck with whitey cuz Asians and  Indians will have less patience with your stupidity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will probably be Hispanics that take over as the majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They will have the most people. That's why whites are crying about building walls and shit. And so whitest like you guys think that decades of shit like wetback boats and continuing white racism against them will make Mexicans side with whites against blacks and other non whites.
Click to expand...

. Moving the goal post ? Muddying the waters ?


----------



## beagle9

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. Openly dismiss the hard work and sacrifices of generations of whites who fought for you.
> 
> Make them feel like the fools they were.
> 
> 
> 
> If you had a 100 snakes coming at you and you new 99 were deadly poisonous.
> 
> Would you stop n try and find the one good snake ? Or would you close the door on the lot of them ?
Click to expand...

. Can you apply that logic in the opposite direction ? You gonna go there, and then if reversed start crying about stereotyping or the discriminating of an entire race because of the bad apples in the group or within a race ?  Good grief.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it's commonplace for Blacks with lower SAT scores to be accepted to college, enough so that a study confirmed it.
> 
> 
> 
> Name the colleges in the USA where "Blacks with lower SAT scores to be accepted to college"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The study is sufficient proof.
> Getting really desperate, huh?
> It's hard to believe that people so desperate, could amount to so little, on the whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What study was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a National Study of College Experience led by Espenshade and Radford (2009) showed that a student who self-identifies as Asian will need 140 SAT points higher than whites, 320 SAT points higher than Hispanics, and 450 SAT points higher than African Americans.
> 
> Admission Considerations in Higher Education Among Asian Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? And so what does this prove?
> 
> *Do SAT Scores Really Predict Success?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big question, however, is: How predictive of success in college are SAT scores? More precisely, what is the correlation between high school SAT scores and first-year college grade point average? (The appropriateness of GPA as a measure of success is also open to question. Grades, for example, often depend critically on the courses taken.)
> 
> Most studies find that the correlation between SAT scores and first-year college grades is not overwhelming, and that only 10 percent to 20 percent of the variation in first-year GPA is explained by SAT scores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do SAT Scores Really Predict Success?
> 
> More and more universities are making these tests optional. That's how much they indicate anything. So then your study is a load of crap.
Click to expand...


It proves that colleges are looking to try, and help  equalize numbers based on race, and therefor are willing to take lower end Blacks, and Hispanics, over higher end Whites, and Asians.


----------



## beagle9

gipper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were white.. Do these people not understand that if it weren't for the whites fighting fro their plight in life, that they would still possibly be in servitude roles only or either back in Africa by now ? How should the whites feel about such ungratefulness at this point in time that is being displayed, otherwise if this IM2 cat were the spokesperson for all of the black race in this nation if they thought like this now ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, they would have realized that their efforts were in vain. This situation of reverse discrimination and increasing strife is not what they were fighting for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly, but here we have so many useful idiots these days, and that is a shame. Why not see the racism for what it is, and depart from it instead of be used by it I wonder ? Liberalism is a mental condition that screams "HELP".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is very sad. And dangerous for our nation. I don't know how or if it can be stopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There has been an agenda that has gone back now for years, and it was taken way to far... When it became guilty of the same things it had accused others of, then it became reverse discrimination. Sadly it has been protected by federal, and state to local judges (who had been appointed by specific people for specific agenda's and purposes). Now getting that straightened back out will be somewhat of a huge task.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The D Party loves keeping blacks down with their constant race baiting and pandering.  This is even more despicable than IM2's racism.
Click to expand...

. They love using the blacks, and you would think that the blacks would finally get tired of the bullcrap, even with Obama for using them also. Many have gotten tired of it, and they switched, but they aren't popular because they are seen by some as sell outs. Sell outs or liberated ?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, they would have realized that their efforts were in vain. This situation of reverse discrimination and increasing strife is not what they were fighting for.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, but here we have so many useful idiots these days, and that is a shame. Why not see the racism for what it is, and depart from it instead of be used by it I wonder ? Liberalism is a mental condition that screams "HELP".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is very sad. And dangerous for our nation. I don't know how or if it can be stopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There has been an agenda that has gone back now for years, and it was taken way to far... When it became guilty of the same things it had accused others of, then it became reverse discrimination. Sadly it has been protected by federal, and state to local judges (who had been appointed by specific people for specific agenda's and purposes). Now getting that straightened back out will be somewhat of a huge task.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The D Party loves keeping blacks down with their constant race baiting and pandering.  This is even more despicable than IM2's racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are here in these forums, we see al; this republican racism and yet they think they can sell this lie.
Click to expand...


I'm  actually  a registered Democrat, because when I went to register, I was against W Bush's war.

However, I generally don't vote.

I'm Fascist leaning, not a Conservative, nor Liberal.

I believe in collective building blocs of society, in which it starts with biology, which would also include race biology.

So, my views are obviously far different than most.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because someone does good. That does not mean they are good.
> 
> *Even the devil does good.*
> 
> Evil people can do good. Secondly you don't get an A for effort. Get back to me when the job is done. I don't give no white person any credit or respect for anything in regards to white people fighting for racial justice. None.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu have political power and you are using it to benefit yourself and your people at the expense of people who are different to you.
> 
> 
> YOu are never going to admit that it is time to stop benefiting yourself and your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites have more political power and its why a factually invalid argument such as yours even gets heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And so whitest like you guys think that decades of shit like wetback boats and continuing white racism against them will make Mexicans side with whites against blacks and other non whites.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Yeah, Blacks, and Mexicans sure hit it off well in Los Angeles.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no reason to be grateful to whites. The people who fought for me were black.
> 
> You talk shit, but if not for us, you would have died of the bubonic plague.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on which specific fight you are talking about, they were mostly likely mostly white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were white.. Do these people not understand that if it weren't for the whites fighting fro their plight in life, that they would still possibly be in servitude roles only or either back in Africa by now ? How should the whites feel about such ungratefulness at this point in time that is being displayed, otherwise if this IM2 cat were the spokesperson for all of the black race in this nation if they thought like this now ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because someone does good. That does not mean they are good.
> 
> *Even the devil does good.*
> 
> Evil people can do good. Secondly you don't get an A for effort. Get back to me when the job is done. I don't give no white person any credit or respect for anything in regards to white people fighting for racial justice. None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The devil does good eh ??  Get back to me when you can prove that one. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you can prove  that it was a white priority to fight and die for our equal rights as blacks let me know.
Click to expand...

. Wasn't a priority, but more of a volunteer action even in the face of being outcasted by those who were in their own race, and all because of their humanatarion attributes in which they aspired too. The attempt to rewrite history or the want to is very telling today. Rewriting this nations history is impossible. Period.


----------



## Paul Essien

White supremacists talk negatively about Black genetics, but scientists are constantly in the lab trying to make synthetic melanin


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name the colleges in the USA where "Blacks with lower SAT scores to be accepted to college"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The study is sufficient proof.
> Getting really desperate, huh?
> It's hard to believe that people so desperate, could amount to so little, on the whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What study was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a National Study of College Experience led by Espenshade and Radford (2009) showed that a student who self-identifies as Asian will need 140 SAT points higher than whites, 320 SAT points higher than Hispanics, and 450 SAT points higher than African Americans.
> 
> Admission Considerations in Higher Education Among Asian Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? And so what does this prove?
> 
> *Do SAT Scores Really Predict Success?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big question, however, is: How predictive of success in college are SAT scores? More precisely, what is the correlation between high school SAT scores and first-year college grade point average? (The appropriateness of GPA as a measure of success is also open to question. Grades, for example, often depend critically on the courses taken.)
> 
> Most studies find that the correlation between SAT scores and first-year college grades is not overwhelming, and that only 10 percent to 20 percent of the variation in first-year GPA is explained by SAT scores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do SAT Scores Really Predict Success?
> 
> More and more universities are making these tests optional. That's how much they indicate anything. So then your study is a load of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It proves that colleges are looking to try, and help  equalize numbers based on race, and therefor are willing to take lower end Blacks, and Hispanics, over higher end Whites, and Asians.
Click to expand...

Name me the colleges that allow black people in with lower SAT score.

You can't and you know why ?

*Because real evidence of anti-white bias in the workplace or in education is extraordinarily rare.*

The University of Michigan (See how it works I name names) gave out 16 points to kids from the lily-white Upper Peninsula and four points for children of overwhelmingly white alumni, and ten points for students who went to the state’s “top” schools and 8 points for those who took a full slate of Advanced Placement classes in high schools (which classes are far less available in schools serving students blk students) to you this is seen as perfectly fair, and not at all racially preferential.

What’s more, the whites who received all those bonus points will not be thought of by anyone as having received unearned advantages.

Even the famous Jennifer Gratz, who tried "well erm blks get in and they score lower" argument I have heard a million times, was proved wrong, and she thought nothing of the fact that more than 1400 other white students also were admitted ahead of her, despite having lower scores and grades. “Lesser qualified” whites are acceptable. Right ?

Study after study has found that blacks with equal qualifications to whites will still be less likely to find work, and even when they do, it will be at lower pay and less likely to be in managerial or high-profile positions.

White men who have a criminal record and to have served prison time are equally or slightly more likely to get a call-back for a job interview than black men who claim to have no criminal record, even when all other credentials are equal.

And of course, nearly nine in ten jobs are never advertised at all, thereby becoming open to a free and fair competition. Rather, they are filled by word-of-mouth and networking: a process which disproportionately disadvantages black people, irrespective of qualifications.

But getting back to the main. Name the colleges. I notice you don't ever try and take me because you know I'll commit intellectual murder on you. But then white supremacy has never been about the truth, it's just been about, if you say it enough times, people will believe it and of course the .....






.
way of debating


----------



## beagle9

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The study is sufficient proof.
> Getting really desperate, huh?
> It's hard to believe that people so desperate, could amount to so little, on the whole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What study was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a National Study of College Experience led by Espenshade and Radford (2009) showed that a student who self-identifies as Asian will need 140 SAT points higher than whites, 320 SAT points higher than Hispanics, and 450 SAT points higher than African Americans.
> 
> Admission Considerations in Higher Education Among Asian Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? And so what does this prove?
> 
> *Do SAT Scores Really Predict Success?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big question, however, is: How predictive of success in college are SAT scores? More precisely, what is the correlation between high school SAT scores and first-year college grade point average? (The appropriateness of GPA as a measure of success is also open to question. Grades, for example, often depend critically on the courses taken.)
> 
> Most studies find that the correlation between SAT scores and first-year college grades is not overwhelming, and that only 10 percent to 20 percent of the variation in first-year GPA is explained by SAT scores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do SAT Scores Really Predict Success?
> 
> More and more universities are making these tests optional. That's how much they indicate anything. So then your study is a load of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It proves that colleges are looking to try, and help  equalize numbers based on race, and therefor are willing to take lower end Blacks, and Hispanics, over higher end Whites, and Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name me the colleges that allow black people in with lower SAT score.
> 
> You can't and you know why ?
> 
> *Because real evidence of anti-white bias in the workplace or in education is extraordinarily rare.*
> 
> The University of Michigan (See how it works I name names) gave out 16 points to kids from the lily-white Upper Peninsula and four points for children of overwhelmingly white alumni, and ten points for students who went to the state’s “top” schools and 8 points for those who took a full slate of Advanced Placement classes in high schools (which classes are far less available in schools serving students blk students) to you this is seen as perfectly fair, and not at all racially preferential.
> 
> What’s more, the whites who received all those bonus points will not be thought of by anyone as having received unearned advantages.
> 
> Even the famous Jennifer Gratz, who tried "well erm blks get in and they score lower" argument I have heard a million times, was proved wrong, and she thought nothing of the fact that more than 1400 other white students also were admitted ahead of her, despite having lower scores and grades. “Lesser qualified” whites are acceptable. Right ?
> 
> Study after study has found that blacks with equal qualifications to whites will still be less likely to find work, and even when they do, it will be at lower pay and less likely to be in managerial or high-profile positions.
> 
> White men who have a criminal record and to have served prison time are equally or slightly more likely to get a call-back for a job interview than black men who claim to have no criminal record, even when all other credentials are equal.
> 
> And of course, nearly nine in ten jobs are never advertised at all, thereby becoming open to a free and fair competition. Rather, they are filled by word-of-mouth and networking: a process which disproportionately disadvantages black people, irrespective of qualifications.
> 
> But getting back to the main. Name the colleges. I notice you don't ever try and take me because you know I'll commit intellectual murder on you. But then white supremacy has never been about the truth, it's just been about, if you say it enough times, people will believe it and of course the .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> way of debating
Click to expand...

. Hmm, is it so much about the college's or is it more about the affirmative action program that holds the information you seek ?


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on which specific fight you are talking about, they were mostly likely mostly white.
> 
> 
> 
> They were white.. Do these people not understand that if it weren't for the whites fighting fro their plight in life, that they would still possibly be in servitude roles only or either back in Africa by now ? How should the whites feel about such ungratefulness at this point in time that is being displayed, otherwise if this IM2 cat were the spokesperson for all of the black race in this nation if they thought like this now ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because someone does good. That does not mean they are good.
> 
> *Even the devil does good.*
> 
> Evil people can do good. Secondly you don't get an A for effort. Get back to me when the job is done. I don't give no white person any credit or respect for anything in regards to white people fighting for racial justice. None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The devil does good eh ??  Get back to me when you can prove that one. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you can prove  that it was a white priority to fight and die for our equal rights as blacks let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Wasn't a priority, but more of a volunteer action even in the face of being outcasted by those who were in their own race, and all because of their humanatarion attributes in which they aspired too. The attempt to rewrite history or the want to is very telling today. Rewriting this nations history is impossible. Period.
Click to expand...


No you can't re write history and that's why these lies you guys are pushing are pathetic. Not all that many whites fought for us and we do not owe whites anything for correcting a system they made that was wrong to start with. But this tall tale of how we owe whites when millions of black died fighting and suffering with  overt racism of whites must be debunked at every chance


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What study was that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a National Study of College Experience led by Espenshade and Radford (2009) showed that a student who self-identifies as Asian will need 140 SAT points higher than whites, 320 SAT points higher than Hispanics, and 450 SAT points higher than African Americans.
> 
> Admission Considerations in Higher Education Among Asian Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? And so what does this prove?
> 
> *Do SAT Scores Really Predict Success?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big question, however, is: How predictive of success in college are SAT scores? More precisely, what is the correlation between high school SAT scores and first-year college grade point average? (The appropriateness of GPA as a measure of success is also open to question. Grades, for example, often depend critically on the courses taken.)
> 
> Most studies find that the correlation between SAT scores and first-year college grades is not overwhelming, and that only 10 percent to 20 percent of the variation in first-year GPA is explained by SAT scores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do SAT Scores Really Predict Success?
> 
> More and more universities are making these tests optional. That's how much they indicate anything. So then your study is a load of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It proves colleges are looking to try, and help  equalize numbers based on race, and therefor are willing to take lower end Blacks, and Hispanics, over higher end Whites, and Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name me the colleges that allow black people in with lower SAT score.
> 
> You can't and you know why ?
> 
> *Because real evidence of anti-white bias in the workplace or in education is extraordinarily rare.*
> 
> The University of Michigan (See how it works I name names) gave out 16 points to kids from the lily-white Upper Peninsula and four points for children of overwhelmingly white alumni, and ten points for students who went to the state’s “top” schools and 8 points for those who took a full slate of Advanced Placement classes in high schools (which classes are far less available in schools serving students blk students) to you this is seen as perfectly fair, and not at all racially preferential.
> 
> What’s more, the whites who received all those bonus points will not be thought of by anyone as having received unearned advantages.
> 
> Even the famous Jennifer Gratz, who tried "well erm blks get in and they score lower" argument I have heard a million times, was proved wrong, and she thought nothing of the fact that more than 1400 other white students also were admitted ahead of her, despite having lower scores and grades. “Lesser qualified” whites are acceptable. Right ?
> 
> Study after study has found that blacks with equal qualifications to whites will still be less likely to find work, and even when they do, it will be at lower pay and less likely to be in managerial or high-profile positions.
> 
> White men who have a criminal record and to have served prison time are equally or slightly more likely to get a call-back for a job interview than black men who claim to have no criminal record, even when all other credentials are equal.
> 
> And of course, nearly nine in ten jobs are never advertised at all, thereby becoming open to a free and fair competition. Rather, they are filled by word-of-mouth and networking: a process which disproportionately disadvantages black people, irrespective of qualifications.
> 
> But getting back to the main. Name the colleges. I notice you don't ever try and take me because you know I'll commit intellectual murder on you. But then white supremacy has never been about the truth, it's just been about, if you say it enough times, people will believe it and of course the .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> way of debating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Hmm, is it so much about the college's or is it more about the affirmative action program that holds the information you seek ?
Click to expand...


None of them. Because whites have no argument against Affirmative Action that is based on truth or reality.


----------



## Pete7469

This thread is %100 pure concentrated liberal bullshit.

First of all, quote one single post where anyone has said "people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites".

You're just another leftist malcontent trying to incite racial conflict. 

You should have been eaten by a rat in the dumpster behind Kermit Gosnell's abortion clinic.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name the colleges in the USA where "Blacks with lower SAT scores to be accepted to college"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The study is sufficient proof.
> Getting really desperate, huh?
> It's hard to believe that people so desperate, could amount to so little, on the whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What study was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a National Study of College Experience led by Espenshade and Radford (2009) showed that a student who self-identifies as Asian will need 140 SAT points higher than whites, 320 SAT points higher than Hispanics, and 450 SAT points higher than African Americans.
> 
> Admission Considerations in Higher Education Among Asian Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? And so what does this prove?
> 
> *Do SAT Scores Really Predict Success?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big question, however, is: How predictive of success in college are SAT scores? More precisely, what is the correlation between high school SAT scores and first-year college grade point average? (The appropriateness of GPA as a measure of success is also open to question. Grades, for example, often depend critically on the courses taken.)
> 
> Most studies find that the correlation between SAT scores and first-year college grades is not overwhelming, and that only 10 percent to 20 percent of the variation in first-year GPA is explained by SAT scores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do SAT Scores Really Predict Success?
> 
> More and more universities are making these tests optional. That's how much they indicate anything. So then your study is a load of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It proves that colleges are looking to try, and help  equalize numbers based on race, and therefor are willing to take lower end Blacks, and Hispanics, over higher end Whites, and Asians.
Click to expand...


What it proves is nothing, That's why more and more colleges are making them optional.


----------



## IM2

Pete7469 said:


> This thread is %100 pure concentrated liberal bullshit.
> 
> First of all, quote one single post where anyone has said "people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites".
> 
> You're just another leftist malcontent trying to incite racial conflict.
> 
> You should have been eaten by a rat in the dumpster behind Kermit Gosnell's abortion clinic.



Well that is exactly what whites have been arguing in other threads.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, they would have realized that their efforts were in vain. This situation of reverse discrimination and increasing strife is not what they were fighting for.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, but here we have so many useful idiots these days, and that is a shame. Why not see the racism for what it is, and depart from it instead of be used by it I wonder ? Liberalism is a mental condition that screams "HELP".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is very sad. And dangerous for our nation. I don't know how or if it can be stopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There has been an agenda that has gone back now for years, and it was taken way to far... When it became guilty of the same things it had accused others of, then it became reverse discrimination. Sadly it has been protected by federal, and state to local judges (who had been appointed by specific people for specific agenda's and purposes). Now getting that straightened back out will be somewhat of a huge task.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The D Party loves keeping blacks down with their constant race baiting and pandering.  This is even more despicable than IM2's racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . They love using the blacks, and you would think that the blacks would finally get tired of the bullcrap, even with Obama for using them also. Many have gotten tired of it, and they switched, but they aren't popular because they are seen by some as sell outs. Sell outs or liberated ?
Click to expand...






There is no such thing as reverse discrimination.  Republicans are the race baiters. Look at this place.​


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu have political power and you are using it to benefit yourself and your people at the expense of people who are different to you.
> 
> 
> YOu are never going to admit that it is time to stop benefiting yourself and your people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have more political power and its why a factually invalid argument such as yours even gets heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And so whitest like you guys think that decades of shit like wetback boats and continuing white racism against them will make Mexicans side with whites against blacks and other non whites.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Blacks, and Mexicans sure hit it off well in Los Angeles.
Click to expand...


That's why Hispanics averaged 70 percent voting for Obama in both elections.

Because they don't like blacks and will side with whites.


----------



## JoeMoma

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have more political power and its why a factually invalid argument such as yours even gets heard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so whitest like you guys think that decades of shit like wetback boats and continuing white racism against them will make Mexicans side with whites against blacks and other non whites.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Blacks, and Mexicans sure hit it off well in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why Hispanics averaged 70 percent voting for Obama in both elections.
> 
> Because they don't like blacks and will side with whites.
Click to expand...

Do you think they will not side with themselves if they become the majority?  Or are they immune from being racist just like blacks?


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. Openly dismiss the hard work and sacrifices of generations of whites who fought for you.
> 
> Make them feel like the fools they were.
> 
> 
> 
> If you had a 100 snakes coming at you and you new 99 were deadly poisonous.
> 
> Would you stop n try and find the one good snake ? Or would you close the door on the lot of them ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Can you apply that logic in the opposite direction ? You gonna go there, and then if reversed start crying about stereotyping or the discriminating of an entire race because of the bad apples in the group or within a race ?  Good grief.
Click to expand...


But you see we are talking to you guys and all of you have exhibited severe racism all while claiming that you aren't racists.


----------



## IM2

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> And so whitest like you guys think that decades of shit like wetback boats and continuing white racism against them will make Mexicans side with whites against blacks and other non whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Blacks, and Mexicans sure hit it off well in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why Hispanics averaged 70 percent voting for Obama in both elections.
> 
> Because they don't like blacks and will side with whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think they will not side with themselves if they become the majority?  Or are they immune from being racist just like blacks?
Click to expand...


Not every body thinks the same way as white racist extremists.

The Mexicans will do what benefits them and hey will work with others. It's how they have always done things. Using gang fights as examples is very weak. Especially when you know how leaders in both communities have worked together.


----------



## JoeMoma

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. Openly dismiss the hard work and sacrifices of generations of whites who fought for you.
> 
> Make them feel like the fools they were.
> 
> 
> 
> If you had a 100 snakes coming at you and you new 99 were deadly poisonous.
> 
> Would you stop n try and find the one good snake ? Or would you close the door on the lot of them ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Can you apply that logic in the opposite direction ? You gonna go there, and then if reversed start crying about stereotyping or the discriminating of an entire race because of the bad apples in the group or within a race ?  Good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you see we are talking to you guys and all of you have exhibited sever racism all while claiming that you aren't racists.
Click to expand...


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were white.. Do these people not understand that if it weren't for the whites fighting fro their plight in life, that they would still possibly be in servitude roles only or either back in Africa by now ? How should the whites feel about such ungratefulness at this point in time that is being displayed, otherwise if this IM2 cat were the spokesperson for all of the black race in this nation if they thought like this now ?
> 
> 
> 
> Just because someone does good. That does not mean they are good.
> 
> *Even the devil does good.*
> 
> Evil people can do good. Secondly you don't get an A for effort. Get back to me when the job is done. I don't give no white person any credit or respect for anything in regards to white people fighting for racial justice. None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The devil does good eh ??  Get back to me when you can prove that one. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you can prove  that it was a white priority to fight and die for our equal rights as blacks let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Wasn't a priority, but more of a volunteer action even in the face of being outcasted by those who were in their own race, and all because of their humanatarion attributes in which they aspired too. The attempt to rewrite history or the want to is very telling today. Rewriting this nations history is impossible. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you can't re write history and that's why these lies you guys are pushing are pathetic. Not all that many whites fought for us and we do not owe whites anything for correcting a system they made that was wrong to start with. But this tall tale of how we owe whites when millions of black died fighting and suffering with  overt racism of whites must be debunked at every chance
Click to expand...

. Of course it's got to be held up your opinion, and not stopped from being debunked, because you can't keep your racist bullcrap going if it gets debunked.  You don't owe even the smallest amount of whites any gratitude for their contributions eh ? Pathetic is right.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Blacks, and Mexicans sure hit it off well in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why Hispanics averaged 70 percent voting for Obama in both elections.
> 
> Because they don't like blacks and will side with whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think they will not side with themselves if they become the majority?  Or are they immune from being racist just like blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not every body thinks the same way as white racist extremists.
> 
> The Mexicans will do what benefits them and hey will work with others. It's how they have always done things. Using gang fights as examples is very weak. Especially when you know how leaders in both communities have worked together.
Click to expand...

. Hang on to your allies now..


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Blacks, and Mexicans sure hit it off well in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why Hispanics averaged 70 percent voting for Obama in both elections.
> 
> Because they don't like blacks and will side with whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think they will not side with themselves if they become the majority?  Or are they immune from being racist just like blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not every body thinks the same way as white racist extremists.
> 
> The Mexicans will do what benefits them and hey will work with others. It's how they have always done things. Using gang fights as examples is very weak. Especially when you know how leaders in both communities have worked together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Hang on to your allies now..
Click to expand...


Or what?


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu have political power and you are using it to benefit yourself and your people at the expense of people who are different to you.
> 
> 
> YOu are never going to admit that it is time to stop benefiting yourself and your people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have more political power and its why a factually invalid argument such as yours even gets heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That would be true. If Whites were a unified bloc.
> 
> As it is, they are vastly more evenly split politically than any other group in America.
> 
> And regardless, the consensus has been for generations, among whites to fight for equality and aid for blacks.
> 
> 
> Even today that is still the Conventional Wisdom, though it is getting more and more strained, thanks in no small part to haters like you and Paul.
> 
> If I have not done so before, I want to thank you for your help in waking white people to stop that nonsense.
> 
> I CAN'T do it without your help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look correll you are talking to a black man who is very aware of history. You are not talking tp another one of your the victimization buddies. There has not been for generations any consensus among whites to fight for equality and aid for blacks.
> 
> The Dred Scott decision, Plessy v Ferguson and  shitload of other supreme court decisions show us that you are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dred Scott was *1857!!  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? The constitution was written when?
> 
> You said the consensus had been for generations. So once again:
> 
> Teflon Theory of History
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> ....e]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You counter a claim of "generations of consensus" with an example from One Hundred and sixty years ago.
> 
> 
> As a generation is normally considered 20 to 30 years, all you did that were reveal that you dont' know wtf you are talking about.
Click to expand...






You counter a claim of "generations of consensus" with an example from One Hundred and sixty years ago.


As a generation is normally considered 20 to 30 years, all you did that were reveal that you dont' know wtf you are talking about


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> HA HA HA!!
> 
> YES!! That's the spirit!!
> 
> 
> Whites are the same as deadly poisonous snakes and you can't be bothered to judge individual whites by their thoughts or actions, just  by their skin color!!!
> 
> 
> I can just imagine the aging lefties reading this and trying to find a lie to tell themselves that their lives and all they believed in was not a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I side eye the so-called good white people even more
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Angelina Jolie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Sandra Bullock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Charlize Theron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Steven Spielberg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Madonna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Tom Cruise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuk is this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not be surprised if the children are being groomed for sex slaves and I can't even imagine the type of things that get's said and done to them if they piss off one there white adopted parents.
> 
> And most of all I'm highly-highly suspicious of Bill Gates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the so called "anti racist whites" who do the lecture tour the likes offTim Wise's and Jane Elliots. I don't trust them either
> 
> Why ?
> 
> *Because white people never done a Rambo on Africa. *
> 
> They came in with smiles and gifts (at first) they came as missionaries, preaching god, preaching unity, preaching peace. The made the African lower there guard and they paid the full penalty. They were decimated by the cowards that were claiming peace and friendship and then performed sneak attacks on the unsuspecting natives. All while the natives were dying off from their filthy diseases that they brought with them as well
> 
> Even the KKK started off as a joke. They started off with the idea "Yeah those blk peole are into god and stuff, let's get a few of us in white sheets and run around scaring them"
> 
> Look it up.
> 
> And then the Jokes got real
> 
> So don't ever talk to me about good white people.
> 
> The water is messed up....only 1% is drinkable on the entire earth....thanks to who ?
> The air is messed up, thanks to who ?
> The earth is messed up, thanks to who ?
> 
> Now they are raising hell about the dangers of all the space junk up there...thanks to what people ?
> 
> This is now critical because everybody needs air, water and land in order to survive and sadly it is white people that have done this.
> 
> Anything or anyone that is anti nature is anti life. When you examine white history of destruction on planet earth. It seems they are not even of this earth.
> 
> Any group of people that circumvents the globe and wreaks havoc and mayhem not only on the indigenous people they encounter but on the very land these people live off off is something else.
> 
> If I met the Taino people who gifted me with balls of string and feathers I would not rape them or enslave them and destroy their way of life or jump on their backs to get free rides or test the sharpness of my knife by slicing off hunks of their flesh or stick broken glass bottles up Kenyan woman's vagina
Click to expand...




They stupidly believe that by being sincere and treating people as equals and bringing them into their lives and/or giving billions of their own money to improve the lives of millions of people, 

that they can contribute to a better world, one with people living in harmony.


They don't know that people like you don't give a fuck about that, and judge them by their skin color.


YOu don't need to be talking to me about this, you need to be talking to these lefties who think that they are your friends.


Or better yet, see if you can radicalize their minority children, biological or adopted!

THAT WOULD BE GREAT, having your own child spew racist hate at you!!



NOt that you haven't done a great job so far, buddy, but, you could do more.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> *New Research Says Grades, Not SATs, Predict College Success*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High school juniors sweating out the SATs might be interested to know that new research shows that their high school grades — not standardized tests — are a much better predictor of their college performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Predicting college success: New Research Says Grades, Not SATs, Predict College Success
Click to expand...




The SAT score bonus just tracks how much the discrimination IS. 


If you change the admissions criteria, and do not change the discrimination, the discrimination will still be there, it will just be revealed in an effective grade point bonus instead of a SAT bonus.


Obviously.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. Openly dismiss the hard work and sacrifices of generations of whites who fought for you.
> 
> Make them feel like the fools they were.
> 
> 
> 
> If you had a 100 snakes coming at you and you new 99 were deadly poisonous.
> 
> Would you stop n try and find the one good snake ? Or would you close the door on the lot of them ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Can you apply that logic in the opposite direction ? You gonna go there, and then if reversed start crying about stereotyping or the discriminating of an entire race because of the bad apples in the group or within a race ?  Good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you see we are talking to you guys and all of you have exhibited severe racism all while claiming that you aren't racists.
Click to expand...



You really look like a fool, when you spew your racism and accuse people who are NOT racist of being racist.


----------



## IM2

*Conservative Media and the White Victimization Narrative*



> Yesterday, Adam mentioned a yet-to-be-released study featured on the Wall Street Journal web site, which found that on average white respondents to a survey said that whites face more racial discrimination than blacks today. Although the sample sizes on this particular survey are too small for this kind of an analysis, this is something someone should explore, particularly by looking at the impact of ideology, party, and media use.
> 
> I say this because it is almost impossible to overstate the degree to which conservative media today, particularly Fox News and talk radio, are brimming with expressions of white racial grievance and white identity politics.
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative Media and the White Victimization Narrative
Click to expand...


----------



## IM2

> Here’s what’s happening:
> 
> Because conservative policies are doing such serious damage to the people of this country (particularly in the South and the Midwest), the right wing SCREAM machine has these jackasses convinced that they’re suffering because they’re being persecuted by those nasty LIB’RALS who would like nothing better than to elevate the KNEE-GROW at their expense.



Crazies on Parade


----------



## IM2

*The Irony Of Black Organizations And White Victimization*



> For one of my classmates, BET was the scourge of television, while Black History Month was an affront to class periods that should otherwise be devoted to extolling the exploits of Christopher Columbus or George Washington. She always took great offense to the existence of black organizations and student groups. “They have black colleges?!” she once said readying her rehearsed dissertation about the sorrows of the white plight in the wake of this supposed black privilege. I could sense, “that’s racist!” eagerly lingering on the tip of her tongue prepared to launch its accusatory tone into the conversational chasm as it had on countless other occasions. I have endured similar sentiments many times before—friends questioning everything from my university’s black peer advisor program to movies with all-black casts, taking insult to anything with black or African American in the name, any group, event, or even magazine, that even implied a focus on a black audience.
> 
> *The sheer irony of the matter is that white America created many of the vast infrastructures that have barred and ostracized black Americans, forcing them to construct their own alternative environments in which to seek refuge and thrive. However, it is the very same group who then endlessly bemoans their exclusion from these spaces.*



The Irony Of Black Organizations And White Victimization


----------



## IM2

*7 reasons why reverse racism doesn’t exist*



> In order to be racist, you need to possess two traits. The first is privilege: A structural, institutional, and social advantage. White people occupy positions of racial privilege, even when they are disadvantaged in other ways. White women, for example, consistently make more than black women, because they benefit from racial attitudes. Furthermore, you also have to have power: the ability, backed up by society, to be a strong social influencer, with greater leeway when it comes to what you do, where, and how.
> 
> *3) Attempts to rectify systemic injustices are not examples of reverse racism.*
> One of the most common pieces of evidence used as “proof” of reverse racism is that of affirmative action and minority admissions at colleges, universities, and some companies. The argument goes that people of color are stealing positions and jobs away from better or equally qualified white people.
> 
> This is not the case. The problem is that generations of injustice have resulted in underrepresentation of people of color in these settings, and the goal of affirmative action and related initiatives is to ensure that they aren’t harmed by racial bias in admissions and hiring decisions. People of color aren’t admitted or hired “over white people.” They’re considered equally, with an eye to the fact that subconscious bias may be influencing decisions made by people in power, who are, you guessed it, often white.



7 reasons why reverse racism doesn't exist | The Daily Dot


----------



## IM2

*‘Reverse Discrimination’ Isn’t Real, So Shut The F*ck Up About It*



> Discrimination is not about getting your feelings hurt. Discrimination is about being treated unfairly in every aspect of your life, every single day of your life.
> 
> Which is why reverse discrimination isn’t real, ever.



Why 'Reverse Discrimination' Isn't Real


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. Openly dismiss the hard work and sacrifices of generations of whites who fought for you.
> 
> Make them feel like the fools they were.
> 
> 
> 
> If you had a 100 snakes coming at you and you new 99 were deadly poisonous.
> 
> Would you stop n try and find the one good snake ? Or would you close the door on the lot of them ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Can you apply that logic in the opposite direction ? You gonna go there, and then if reversed start crying about stereotyping or the discriminating of an entire race because of the bad apples in the group or within a race ?  Good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you see we are talking to you guys and all of you have exhibited severe racism all while claiming that you aren't racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really look like a fool, when you spew your racism and accuse people who are NOT racist of being racist.
Click to expand...


Yes I would look like a fool if that was the case. But it's not the case here.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *New Research Says Grades, Not SATs, Predict College Success*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High school juniors sweating out the SATs might be interested to know that new research shows that their high school grades — not standardized tests — are a much better predictor of their college performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Predicting college success: New Research Says Grades, Not SATs, Predict College Success
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SAT score bonus just tracks how much the discrimination IS.
> 
> 
> If you change the admissions criteria, and do not change the discrimination, the discrimination will still be there, it will just be revealed in an effective grade point bonus instead of a SAT bonus.
> 
> 
> Obviously.
Click to expand...


No it doesn't. There is no discrimination against whites. You keep crying, but you show no proof..

That's because it's not happening.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> HA HA HA!!
> 
> YES!! That's the spirit!!
> 
> 
> Whites are the same as deadly poisonous snakes and you can't be bothered to judge individual whites by their thoughts or actions, just  by their skin color!!!
> 
> 
> I can just imagine the aging lefties reading this and trying to find a lie to tell themselves that their lives and all they believed in was not a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I side eye the so-called good white people even more
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Angelina Jolie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Sandra Bullock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Charlize Theron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Steven Spielberg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Madonna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Tom Cruise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuk is this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not be surprised if the children are being groomed for sex slaves and I can't even imagine the type of things that get's said and done to them if they piss off one there white adopted parents.
> 
> And most of all I'm highly-highly suspicious of Bill Gates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the so called "anti racist whites" who do the lecture tour the likes offTim Wise's and Jane Elliots. I don't trust them either
> 
> Why ?
> 
> *Because white people never done a Rambo on Africa. *
> 
> They came in with smiles and gifts (at first) they came as missionaries, preaching god, preaching unity, preaching peace. The made the African lower there guard and they paid the full penalty. They were decimated by the cowards that were claiming peace and friendship and then performed sneak attacks on the unsuspecting natives. All while the natives were dying off from their filthy diseases that they brought with them as well
> 
> Even the KKK started off as a joke. They started off with the idea "Yeah those blk peole are into god and stuff, let's get a few of us in white sheets and run around scaring them"
> 
> Look it up.
> 
> And then the Jokes got real
> 
> So don't ever talk to me about good white people.
> 
> The water is messed up....only 1% is drinkable on the entire earth....thanks to who ?
> The air is messed up, thanks to who ?
> The earth is messed up, thanks to who ?
> 
> Now they are raising hell about the dangers of all the space junk up there...thanks to what people ?
> 
> This is now critical because everybody needs air, water and land in order to survive and sadly it is white people that have done this.
> 
> Anything or anyone that is anti nature is anti life. When you examine white history of destruction on planet earth. It seems they are not even of this earth.
> 
> Any group of people that circumvents the globe and wreaks havoc and mayhem not only on the indigenous people they encounter but on the very land these people live off off is something else.
> 
> If I met the Taino people who gifted me with balls of string and feathers I would not rape them or enslave them and destroy their way of life or jump on their backs to get free rides or test the sharpness of my knife by slicing off hunks of their flesh or stick broken glass bottles up Kenyan woman's vagina
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They stupidly believe that by being sincere and treating people as equals and bringing them into their lives and/or giving billions of their own money to improve the lives of millions of people,
> 
> that they can contribute to a better world, one with people living in harmony.
> 
> 
> They don't know that people like you don't give a fuck about that, and judge them by their skin color.
> 
> 
> YOu don't need to be talking to me about this, you need to be talking to these lefties who think that they are your friends.
> 
> 
> Or better yet, see if you can radicalize their minority children, biological or adopted!
> 
> THAT WOULD BE GREAT, having your own child spew racist hate at you!!
> 
> 
> 
> NOt that you haven't done a great job so far, buddy, but, you could do more.
Click to expand...


Who are these people?

Do they live in America?

Who is being radicalized?


----------



## beagle9

This cat IM2 keeps trying to convince himself that he's not a racist, and it's hilarious... LOL


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> This cat IM2 keeps trying to convince himself that he's not a racist, and it's hilarious... LOL



I'm not trying to convince anyone much less myself. I know I am no racist. I know you call me one to try shutting me up from taking about your racism.


----------



## ptbw forever

IM2 said:


> *‘Reverse Discrimination’ Isn’t Real, So Shut The F*ck Up About It*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discrimination is not about getting your feelings hurt. Discrimination is about being treated unfairly in every aspect of your life, every single day of your life.
> 
> Which is why reverse discrimination isn’t real, ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why 'Reverse Discrimination' Isn't Real
Click to expand...

"Reverse discrimination" is a piss poor strawman designed to shield the shitty morality of racist non-whites that are protected by the very system that they claim oppresses them.

When someone calls you a racist because you are being an asshole to a white person for racial reasons, then you should just accept it.

Unless you can prove that your morality isn't shit after harassing and denigrating white people in a racial context, then just shut the fuck up.


----------



## IM2

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *‘Reverse Discrimination’ Isn’t Real, So Shut The F*ck Up About It*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discrimination is not about getting your feelings hurt. Discrimination is about being treated unfairly in every aspect of your life, every single day of your life.
> 
> Which is why reverse discrimination isn’t real, ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why 'Reverse Discrimination' Isn't Real
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Reverse discrimination" is a piss poor strawman designed to shield the shitty morality of racist non-whites that are protected by the very system that they claim oppresses them.
> 
> When someone calls you a racist because you are being an asshole to a white person for racial reasons, then you should just accept it.
> 
> Unless you can prove that your morality isn't shit after harassing and denigrating white people in a racial context, then just shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...


My morality is fine. I will not be accept being called a racist by a bunch of racist whites who spend all day long making racist comments and threads then has the nerve to call someone black a racist for calling them out on it.


----------



## ptbw forever

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *‘Reverse Discrimination’ Isn’t Real, So Shut The F*ck Up About It*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discrimination is not about getting your feelings hurt. Discrimination is about being treated unfairly in every aspect of your life, every single day of your life.
> 
> Which is why reverse discrimination isn’t real, ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why 'Reverse Discrimination' Isn't Real
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Reverse discrimination" is a piss poor strawman designed to shield the shitty morality of racist non-whites that are protected by the very system that they claim oppresses them.
> 
> When someone calls you a racist because you are being an asshole to a white person for racial reasons, then you should just accept it.
> 
> Unless you can prove that your morality isn't shit after harassing and denigrating white people in a racial context, then just shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My morality is fine. I will not be accept being called a racist by a bunch of racist whites who spend all day long making racist comments and threads then has the nerve to call someone black a racist for calling them out on it.
Click to expand...

What you call "racist" is just white people being freed from self hate.

You can't handle real white men and women who call you out on your shit without guilt.

Your white Democrat friends are nothing but sellouts that make Ben Carson look like Marcus Garvey in comparison.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The study is sufficient proof.
> Getting really desperate, huh?
> It's hard to believe that people so desperate, could amount to so little, on the whole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What study was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a National Study of College Experience led by Espenshade and Radford (2009) showed that a student who self-identifies as Asian will need 140 SAT points higher than whites, 320 SAT points higher than Hispanics, and 450 SAT points higher than African Americans.
> 
> Admission Considerations in Higher Education Among Asian Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? And so what does this prove?
> 
> *Do SAT Scores Really Predict Success?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big question, however, is: How predictive of success in college are SAT scores? More precisely, what is the correlation between high school SAT scores and first-year college grade point average? (The appropriateness of GPA as a measure of success is also open to question. Grades, for example, often depend critically on the courses taken.)
> 
> Most studies find that the correlation between SAT scores and first-year college grades is not overwhelming, and that only 10 percent to 20 percent of the variation in first-year GPA is explained by SAT scores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do SAT Scores Really Predict Success?
> 
> More and more universities are making these tests optional. That's how much they indicate anything. So then your study is a load of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It proves that colleges are looking to try, and help  equalize numbers based on race, and therefor are willing to take lower end Blacks, and Hispanics, over higher end Whites, and Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name me the colleges that allow black people in with lower SAT score.
> 
> You can't and you know why ?
> 
> *Because real evidence of anti-white bias in the workplace or in education is extraordinarily rare.*
> 
> The University of Michigan (See how it works I name names) gave out 16 points to kids from the lily-white Upper Peninsula and four points for children of overwhelmingly white alumni, and ten points for students who went to the state’s “top” schools and 8 points for those who took a full slate of Advanced Placement classes in high schools (which classes are far less available in schools serving students blk students) to you this is seen as perfectly fair, and not at all racially preferential.
> 
> What’s more, the whites who received all those bonus points will not be thought of by anyone as having received unearned advantages.
> 
> Even the famous Jennifer Gratz, who tried "well erm blks get in and they score lower" argument I have heard a million times, was proved wrong, and she thought nothing of the fact that more than 1400 other white students also were admitted ahead of her, despite having lower scores and grades. “Lesser qualified” whites are acceptable. Right ?
> 
> Study after study has found that blacks with equal qualifications to whites will still be less likely to find work, and even when they do, it will be at lower pay and less likely to be in managerial or high-profile positions.
> 
> White men who have a criminal record and to have served prison time are equally or slightly more likely to get a call-back for a job interview than black men who claim to have no criminal record, even when all other credentials are equal.
> 
> And of course, nearly nine in ten jobs are never advertised at all, thereby becoming open to a free and fair competition. Rather, they are filled by word-of-mouth and networking: a process which disproportionately disadvantages black people, irrespective of qualifications.
> 
> But getting back to the main. Name the colleges. I notice you don't ever try and take me because you know I'll commit intellectual murder on you. But then white supremacy has never been about the truth, it's just been about, if you say it enough times, people will believe it and of course the .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> way of debating
Click to expand...


At the University of Texas, whose racial preference programs come before the Supreme Court for oral argument on October 10, the typical black student receiving a race preference placed at the 52nd percentile of the SAT; the typical white was at the 89th percentile. In other words, Texas is putting blacks who score at the middle of the college-aspiring population in the midst of highly competitive students. This is the sort of academic gap where mismatch flourishes. And, of course, mismatch does not occur merely with racial preferences; it shows up with large preferences of all types.

Research on the mismatch problem was almost non-existent until the mid-1990s; it has developed rapidly in the past half-dozen years, especially among labor economists. To cite just a few examples of the findings:


Black college freshmen are more likely to aspire to science or engineering careers than are white freshmen, but mismatch causes blacks to abandon these fields at twice the rate of whites.
Blacks who start college interested in pursuing a doctorate and an academic career are twice as likely to be derailed from this path if they attend a school where they are mismatched.
About half of black college students rank in the bottom 20 percent of their classes (and the bottom 10 percent in law school).
Black law school graduates are four times as likely to fail bar exams as are whites; mismatch explains half of this gap.
Interracial friendships are more likely to form among students with relatively similar levels of academic preparation; thus, blacks and Hispanics are more socially integrated on campuses where they are less academically mismatched.


The Painful Truth About Affirmative Action


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

I got lucky to be banned for 2 days, for supposedly troiling, but I will say this to IM2, after 40 years of the war on poverty(LBJ) the projects and welfare has done what for the blacks?




> *War on poverty cost*
> The War on Poverty has cost *$22 trillion -- three* times more than what the government has spent on all wars in American history. Federal and state governments spend *$1 trillion* in taxpayer dollars on America's 80 means-tested welfare programs annually.
> *The War on Poverty Has Cost $22 Trillion - NCPA*
> ncpa.org/sub/dpd/index.php?article_id=25288 /quote]


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The study is sufficient proof.
> Getting really desperate, huh?
> It's hard to believe that people so desperate, could amount to so little, on the whole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What study was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a National Study of College Experience led by Espenshade and Radford (2009) showed that a student who self-identifies as Asian will need 140 SAT points higher than whites, 320 SAT points higher than Hispanics, and 450 SAT points higher than African Americans.
> 
> Admission Considerations in Higher Education Among Asian Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? And so what does this prove?
> 
> *Do SAT Scores Really Predict Success?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big question, however, is: How predictive of success in college are SAT scores? More precisely, what is the correlation between high school SAT scores and first-year college grade point average? (The appropriateness of GPA as a measure of success is also open to question. Grades, for example, often depend critically on the courses taken.)
> 
> Most studies find that the correlation between SAT scores and first-year college grades is not overwhelming, and that only 10 percent to 20 percent of the variation in first-year GPA is explained by SAT scores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do SAT Scores Really Predict Success?
> 
> More and more universities are making these tests optional. That's how much they indicate anything. So then your study is a load of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It proves that colleges are looking to try, and help  equalize numbers based on race, and therefor are willing to take lower end Blacks, and Hispanics, over higher end Whites, and Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Study after study has found that blacks with equal qualifications to whites will still be less likely to find work, and even when they do, it will be at lower pay and less likely to be in managerial or high-profile positions.
> 
> White men who have a criminal record and to have served prison time are equally or slightly more likely to get a call-back for a job interview than black men who claim to have no criminal record, even when all other credentials are equal.
> 
> And of course, nearly nine in ten jobs are never advertised at all, thereby becoming open to a free and fair competition. Rather, they are filled by word-of-mouth and networking: a process which disproportionately disadvantages black people, irrespective of qualifications.
> 
> But getting back to the main. Name the colleges. I notice you don't ever try and take me because you know I'll commit intellectual murder on you. But then white supremacy has never been about the truth, it's just been about, if you say it enough times, people will believe it and of course the .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> way of debating
Click to expand...


New research on hiring bias found resumes bearing names traditionally held by blacks and Hispanics are just as likely to lead to callbacks and job interviews as those bearing white-sounding names

Hiring bias study: Resumes with black, white, Hispanic names treated the same


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is not all whites think alike, therefore there is no one answer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes there is but one answer. You just don't want to say that answer. But all of you will continue repeating your racist bullshit about hw you are getting blamed because the back person has failed  because somebody black dares speak out on the continuing racism of your race. Until you can honestly answer this  question all of you white "conservatives" need to stop lying tp yourselves. And until you can, you will be ridiculed.
Click to expand...

what racist bullshit have i posted?


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it's commonplace for Blacks with lower SAT scores to be accepted to college, enough so that a study confirmed it.
> 
> 
> 
> Name the colleges in the USA where "Blacks with lower SAT scores to be accepted to college"
Click to expand...

Rejected Asian students sue Harvard over admissions that favor other minorities


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Blacks, and Mexicans sure hit it off well in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why Hispanics averaged 70 percent voting for Obama in both elections.
> 
> Because they don't like blacks and will side with whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think they will not side with themselves if they become the majority?  Or are they immune from being racist just like blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not every body thinks the same way as white racist extremists.
> 
> The Mexicans will do what benefits them and hey will work with others. It's how they have always done things. Using gang fights as examples is very weak. Especially when you know how leaders in both communities have worked together.
Click to expand...


Blacks, and Mexicans are more likely to compete for jobs, and housing with each other than with Whites, so it's no wonder why they can be so nasty to each other.


----------



## galaxygreen2025

Luddly Neddite - Let's say all whites today say yes we are too blame. How would that change anything? How could whites repay blacks for all those years of pain? It's impossible in my eyes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

IM2 said:


> You whites just can't answer the question. It's hard to realize what you believe is a lie.



Well, I'm Asian and I think you need to put on your big boy pants and stop blaming others for your failures


----------



## beagle9

galaxygreen2025 said:


> Luddly Neddite - Let's say all whites today say yes we are too blame. How would that change anything? How could whites repay blacks for all those years of pain? It's impossible in my eyes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


. Not impossible in their eyes. They thought Barack Obammy was the administrator of their blame whitey program, but when he couldn't secure the longevity of the program, then those like IM2 went bonkers, and therefore he convinced himself to start crying wildly about it. . Good grief.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. Openly dismiss the hard work and sacrifices of generations of whites who fought for you.
> 
> Make them feel like the fools they were.
> 
> 
> 
> If you had a 100 snakes coming at you and you new 99 were deadly poisonous.
> 
> Would you stop n try and find the one good snake ? Or would you close the door on the lot of them ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Can you apply that logic in the opposite direction ? You gonna go there, and then if reversed start crying about stereotyping or the discriminating of an entire race because of the bad apples in the group or within a race ?  Good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you see we are talking to you guys and all of you have exhibited severe racism all while claiming that you aren't racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really look like a fool, when you spew your racism and accuse people who are NOT racist of being racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I would look like a fool if that was the case. But it's not the case here.
Click to expand...


Sure it is.

Watch this.


You claim "us guys" have all exhibited severe racism.



So, I challenge you to quote me exhibiting racism.



NOw, watch as your brain comes up with excuses for you to NOT do that. Because on some level you know that you CAN'T.


Or you will post something I said that you didn't like, and you will pretend that it is racism.



Here, you lefties generally need this.

The ACTUAL REAL definition of racism.

"prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior."


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *New Research Says Grades, Not SATs, Predict College Success*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High school juniors sweating out the SATs might be interested to know that new research shows that their high school grades — not standardized tests — are a much better predictor of their college performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Predicting college success: New Research Says Grades, Not SATs, Predict College Success
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SAT score bonus just tracks how much the discrimination IS.
> 
> 
> If you change the admissions criteria, and do not change the discrimination, the discrimination will still be there, it will just be revealed in an effective grade point bonus instead of a SAT bonus.
> 
> 
> Obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it doesn't. There is no discrimination against whites. You keep crying, but you show no proof..
> 
> That's because it's not happening.
Click to expand...



Giving blacks a preference over whites equivalent to a 230 point sat bonus is proof of anti-white discrimination.


YOur denial is irrational.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> HA HA HA!!
> 
> YES!! That's the spirit!!
> 
> 
> Whites are the same as deadly poisonous snakes and you can't be bothered to judge individual whites by their thoughts or actions, just  by their skin color!!!
> 
> 
> I can just imagine the aging lefties reading this and trying to find a lie to tell themselves that their lives and all they believed in was not a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I side eye the so-called good white people even more
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Angelina Jolie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Sandra Bullock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Charlize Theron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Steven Spielberg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Madonna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Tom Cruise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuk is this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not be surprised if the children are being groomed for sex slaves and I can't even imagine the type of things that get's said and done to them if they piss off one there white adopted parents.
> 
> And most of all I'm highly-highly suspicious of Bill Gates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the so called "anti racist whites" who do the lecture tour the likes offTim Wise's and Jane Elliots. I don't trust them either
> 
> Why ?
> 
> *Because white people never done a Rambo on Africa. *
> 
> They came in with smiles and gifts (at first) they came as missionaries, preaching god, preaching unity, preaching peace. The made the African lower there guard and they paid the full penalty. They were decimated by the cowards that were claiming peace and friendship and then performed sneak attacks on the unsuspecting natives. All while the natives were dying off from their filthy diseases that they brought with them as well
> 
> Even the KKK started off as a joke. They started off with the idea "Yeah those blk peole are into god and stuff, let's get a few of us in white sheets and run around scaring them"
> 
> Look it up.
> 
> And then the Jokes got real
> 
> So don't ever talk to me about good white people.
> 
> The water is messed up....only 1% is drinkable on the entire earth....thanks to who ?
> The air is messed up, thanks to who ?
> The earth is messed up, thanks to who ?
> 
> Now they are raising hell about the dangers of all the space junk up there...thanks to what people ?
> 
> This is now critical because everybody needs air, water and land in order to survive and sadly it is white people that have done this.
> 
> Anything or anyone that is anti nature is anti life. When you examine white history of destruction on planet earth. It seems they are not even of this earth.
> 
> Any group of people that circumvents the globe and wreaks havoc and mayhem not only on the indigenous people they encounter but on the very land these people live off off is something else.
> 
> If I met the Taino people who gifted me with balls of string and feathers I would not rape them or enslave them and destroy their way of life or jump on their backs to get free rides or test the sharpness of my knife by slicing off hunks of their flesh or stick broken glass bottles up Kenyan woman's vagina
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They stupidly believe that by being sincere and treating people as equals and bringing them into their lives and/or giving billions of their own money to improve the lives of millions of people,
> 
> that they can contribute to a better world, one with people living in harmony.
> 
> 
> They don't know that people like you don't give a fuck about that, and judge them by their skin color.
> 
> 
> YOu don't need to be talking to me about this, you need to be talking to these lefties who think that they are your friends.
> 
> 
> Or better yet, see if you can radicalize their minority children, biological or adopted!
> 
> THAT WOULD BE GREAT, having your own child spew racist hate at you!!
> 
> 
> 
> NOt that you haven't done a great job so far, buddy, but, you could do more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are these people?
> 
> Do they live in America?
> 
> Who is being radicalized?
Click to expand...



Are you insane? I was talking to Paul about the people he was talking about.


ie, the "so-called good white people ". See above.


----------



## Correll

galaxygreen2025 said:


> Luddly Neddite - Let's say all whites today say yes we are too blame. How would that change anything? How could whites repay blacks for all those years of pain? It's impossible in my eyes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Especially as we see here, that lefties just dismiss EVERYTHING that has already been done.


From the Civil War to quotas to marching with MLK, all dismissed out of hand.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> HA HA HA!!
> 
> YES!! That's the spirit!!
> 
> 
> Whites are the same as deadly poisonous snakes and you can't be bothered to judge individual whites by their thoughts or actions, just  by their skin color!!!
> 
> 
> I can just imagine the aging lefties reading this and trying to find a lie to tell themselves that their lives and all they believed in was not a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I side eye the so-called good white people even more
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Angelina Jolie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Sandra Bullock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Charlize Theron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Steven Spielberg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Madonna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Tom Cruise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuk is this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not be surprised if the children are being groomed for sex slaves and I can't even imagine the type of things that get's said and done to them if they piss off one there white adopted parents.
> 
> And most of all I'm highly-highly suspicious of Bill Gates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the so called "anti racist whites" who do the lecture tour the likes offTim Wise's and Jane Elliots. I don't trust them either
> 
> Why ?
> 
> *Because white people never done a Rambo on Africa. *
> 
> They came in with smiles and gifts (at first) they came as missionaries, preaching god, preaching unity, preaching peace. The made the African lower there guard and they paid the full penalty. They were decimated by the cowards that were claiming peace and friendship and then performed sneak attacks on the unsuspecting natives. All while the natives were dying off from their filthy diseases that they brought with them as well
> 
> Even the KKK started off as a joke. They started off with the idea "Yeah those blk peole are into god and stuff, let's get a few of us in white sheets and run around scaring them"
> 
> Look it up.
> 
> And then the Jokes got real
> 
> So don't ever talk to me about good white people.
> 
> The water is messed up....only 1% is drinkable on the entire earth....thanks to who ?
> The air is messed up, thanks to who ?
> The earth is messed up, thanks to who ?
> 
> Now they are raising hell about the dangers of all the space junk up there...thanks to what people ?
> 
> This is now critical because everybody needs air, water and land in order to survive and sadly it is white people that have done this.
> 
> Anything or anyone that is anti nature is anti life. When you examine white history of destruction on planet earth. It seems they are not even of this earth.
> 
> Any group of people that circumvents the globe and wreaks havoc and mayhem not only on the indigenous people they encounter but on the very land these people live off off is something else.
> 
> If I met the Taino people who gifted me with balls of string and feathers I would not rape them or enslave them and destroy their way of life or jump on their backs to get free rides or test the sharpness of my knife by slicing off hunks of their flesh or stick broken glass bottles up Kenyan woman's vagina
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They stupidly believe that by being sincere and treating people as equals and bringing them into their lives and/or giving billions of their own money to improve the lives of millions of people,
> 
> that they can contribute to a better world, one with people living in harmony.
> 
> 
> They don't know that people like you don't give a fuck about that, and judge them by their skin color.
> 
> 
> YOu don't need to be talking to me about this, you need to be talking to these lefties who think that they are your friends.
> 
> 
> Or better yet, see if you can radicalize their minority children, biological or adopted!
> 
> THAT WOULD BE GREAT, having your own child spew racist hate at you!!
> 
> 
> 
> NOt that you haven't done a great job so far, buddy, but, you could do more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are these people?
> 
> Do they live in America?
> 
> Who is being radicalized?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you insane? I was talking to Paul about the people he was talking about.
> 
> 
> ie, the "so-called good white people ". See above.
Click to expand...


You are a loon Correll. .You talk about the left, but each of you right wingers here are racists. Yet you try telling us how the liberals are the racists when we read your racist drivel daily. Now you really need to think about that Correll.  You guys are practicing racism by doing this, You actually think blacks are so dumb that you can  post up all manner of racism and then tell us that liberals are the racists and we are stupid enough to fall for that. Even worse you think you can run a game by calling us racists when we oppose your racism and state the racism you have practiced and think we will just fall over and start obeying your wishes.





*THAT'S NOT GOING TO HAPPEN!!*​


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> HA HA HA!!
> 
> YES!! That's the spirit!!
> 
> 
> Whites are the same as deadly poisonous snakes and you can't be bothered to judge individual whites by their thoughts or actions, just  by their skin color!!!
> 
> 
> I can just imagine the aging lefties reading this and trying to find a lie to tell themselves that their lives and all they believed in was not a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I side eye the so-called good white people even more
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Angelina Jolie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Sandra Bullock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Charlize Theron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Steven Spielberg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Madonna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Tom Cruise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuk is this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not be surprised if the children are being groomed for sex slaves and I can't even imagine the type of things that get's said and done to them if they piss off one there white adopted parents.
> 
> And most of all I'm highly-highly suspicious of Bill Gates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the so called "anti racist whites" who do the lecture tour the likes offTim Wise's and Jane Elliots. I don't trust them either
> 
> Why ?
> 
> *Because white people never done a Rambo on Africa. *
> 
> They came in with smiles and gifts (at first) they came as missionaries, preaching god, preaching unity, preaching peace. The made the African lower there guard and they paid the full penalty. They were decimated by the cowards that were claiming peace and friendship and then performed sneak attacks on the unsuspecting natives. All while the natives were dying off from their filthy diseases that they brought with them as well
> 
> Even the KKK started off as a joke. They started off with the idea "Yeah those blk peole are into god and stuff, let's get a few of us in white sheets and run around scaring them"
> 
> Look it up.
> 
> And then the Jokes got real
> 
> So don't ever talk to me about good white people.
> 
> The water is messed up....only 1% is drinkable on the entire earth....thanks to who ?
> The air is messed up, thanks to who ?
> The earth is messed up, thanks to who ?
> 
> Now they are raising hell about the dangers of all the space junk up there...thanks to what people ?
> 
> This is now critical because everybody needs air, water and land in order to survive and sadly it is white people that have done this.
> 
> Anything or anyone that is anti nature is anti life. When you examine white history of destruction on planet earth. It seems they are not even of this earth.
> 
> Any group of people that circumvents the globe and wreaks havoc and mayhem not only on the indigenous people they encounter but on the very land these people live off off is something else.
> 
> If I met the Taino people who gifted me with balls of string and feathers I would not rape them or enslave them and destroy their way of life or jump on their backs to get free rides or test the sharpness of my knife by slicing off hunks of their flesh or stick broken glass bottles up Kenyan woman's vagina
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They stupidly believe that by being sincere and treating people as equals and bringing them into their lives and/or giving billions of their own money to improve the lives of millions of people,
> 
> that they can contribute to a better world, one with people living in harmony.
> 
> 
> They don't know that people like you don't give a fuck about that, and judge them by their skin color.
> 
> 
> YOu don't need to be talking to me about this, you need to be talking to these lefties who think that they are your friends.
> 
> 
> Or better yet, see if you can radicalize their minority children, biological or adopted!
> 
> THAT WOULD BE GREAT, having your own child spew racist hate at you!!
> 
> 
> 
> NOt that you haven't done a great job so far, buddy, but, you could do more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are these people?
> 
> Do they live in America?
> 
> Who is being radicalized?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you insane? I was talking to Paul about the people he was talking about.
> 
> 
> ie, the "so-called good white people ". See above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a loon Correll. .You talk about the left, but each of you right wingers here are racists. Yet you try telling us how the liberals are the racists when we read your racist drivel daily. Now you really need to think about that Correll.  You guys are practicing racism by doing this, You actually think blacks are so dumb that you can  post up all manner of racism and then tell us that liberals are the racists and we are stupid enough to fall for that. Even worse you think you can run a game by calling us racists when we oppose your racism and state the racism you have practiced and think we will just fall over and start obeying your wishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THAT'S NOT GOING TO HAPPEN!!*​
Click to expand...



YOu asked me a stupid question about a respond I made to paul's post.


I clarified it for you, and instead of having something to say about Paul's post or my response, you simply call me racist, with more words.

I want to be clear about this.

I have seen that lefties like yourself have misused the term racism to the point that you don't have clue what it really means and you almost exclusively use it to deflect from your own failures.


AND thus when you use it to insult someone, ie "racist" you are in effect just calling them a slur with no deeper meaning.


Thus in that case, I like to respond in kind.


Such as



FUCK YOU YOU ASSHOLE.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> galaxygreen2025 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite - Let's say all whites today say yes we are too blame. How would that change anything? How could whites repay blacks for all those years of pain? It's impossible in my eyes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially as we see here, that lefties just dismiss EVERYTHING that has already been done.
> 
> 
> From the Civil War to quotas to marching with MLK, all dismissed out of hand.
Click to expand...


Because nothing has been done. The civil war was not done for us. There are no such thing as quotas, and;






*Where are all those white people correll?









Where are all those white people correll?*​*
*








*Where are all those white people correll?*​


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> galaxygreen2025 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite - Let's say all whites today say yes we are too blame. How would that change anything? How could whites repay blacks for all those years of pain? It's impossible in my eyes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially as we see here, that lefties just dismiss EVERYTHING that has already been done.
> 
> 
> From the Civil War to quotas to marching with MLK, all dismissed out of hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because nothing has been done. The civil war was not done for us. There are no such thing as quotas, and;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are all those white people correll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are all those white people correll?*​*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are all those white people correll?*​
Click to expand...




All though the history books.

And the civil war was primarily about slavery.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I side eye the so-called good white people even more
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Angelina Jolie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Sandra Bullock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Charlize Theron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Steven Spielberg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Madonna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of Tom Cruise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuk is this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not be surprised if the children are being groomed for sex slaves and I can't even imagine the type of things that get's said and done to them if they piss off one there white adopted parents.
> 
> And most of all I'm highly-highly suspicious of Bill Gates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the so called "anti racist whites" who do the lecture tour the likes offTim Wise's and Jane Elliots. I don't trust them either
> 
> Why ?
> 
> *Because white people never done a Rambo on Africa. *
> 
> They came in with smiles and gifts (at first) they came as missionaries, preaching god, preaching unity, preaching peace. The made the African lower there guard and they paid the full penalty. They were decimated by the cowards that were claiming peace and friendship and then performed sneak attacks on the unsuspecting natives. All while the natives were dying off from their filthy diseases that they brought with them as well
> 
> Even the KKK started off as a joke. They started off with the idea "Yeah those blk peole are into god and stuff, let's get a few of us in white sheets and run around scaring them"
> 
> Look it up.
> 
> And then the Jokes got real
> 
> So don't ever talk to me about good white people.
> 
> The water is messed up....only 1% is drinkable on the entire earth....thanks to who ?
> The air is messed up, thanks to who ?
> The earth is messed up, thanks to who ?
> 
> Now they are raising hell about the dangers of all the space junk up there...thanks to what people ?
> 
> This is now critical because everybody needs air, water and land in order to survive and sadly it is white people that have done this.
> 
> Anything or anyone that is anti nature is anti life. When you examine white history of destruction on planet earth. It seems they are not even of this earth.
> 
> Any group of people that circumvents the globe and wreaks havoc and mayhem not only on the indigenous people they encounter but on the very land these people live off off is something else.
> 
> If I met the Taino people who gifted me with balls of string and feathers I would not rape them or enslave them and destroy their way of life or jump on their backs to get free rides or test the sharpness of my knife by slicing off hunks of their flesh or stick broken glass bottles up Kenyan woman's vagina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They stupidly believe that by being sincere and treating people as equals and bringing them into their lives and/or giving billions of their own money to improve the lives of millions of people,
> 
> that they can contribute to a better world, one with people living in harmony.
> 
> 
> They don't know that people like you don't give a fuck about that, and judge them by their skin color.
> 
> 
> YOu don't need to be talking to me about this, you need to be talking to these lefties who think that they are your friends.
> 
> 
> Or better yet, see if you can radicalize their minority children, biological or adopted!
> 
> THAT WOULD BE GREAT, having your own child spew racist hate at you!!
> 
> 
> 
> NOt that you haven't done a great job so far, buddy, but, you could do more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are these people?
> 
> Do they live in America?
> 
> Who is being radicalized?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you insane? I was talking to Paul about the people he was talking about.
> 
> 
> ie, the "so-called good white people ". See above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a loon Correll. .You talk about the left, but each of you right wingers here are racists. Yet you try telling us how the liberals are the racists when we read your racist drivel daily. Now you really need to think about that Correll.  You guys are practicing racism by doing this, You actually think blacks are so dumb that you can  post up all manner of racism and then tell us that liberals are the racists and we are stupid enough to fall for that. Even worse you think you can run a game by calling us racists when we oppose your racism and state the racism you have practiced and think we will just fall over and start obeying your wishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THAT'S NOT GOING TO HAPPEN!!*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu asked me a stupid question about a respond I made to paul's post.
> 
> 
> I clarified it for you, and instead of having something to say about Paul's post or my response, you simply call me racist, with more words.
> 
> I want to be clear about this.
> 
> I have seen that lefties like yourself have misused the term racism to the point that you don't have clue what it really means and you almost exclusively use it to deflect from your own failures.
> 
> 
> AND thus when you use it to insult someone, ie "racist" you are in effect just calling them a slur with no deeper meaning.
> 
> 
> Thus in that case, I like to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Such as
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU YOU ASSHOLE.
Click to expand...


You are a racist. That's not a slur.It's an accurate description of a white man who claims that blacks should be grateful to whites for some imagined sacrifices he thinks whites have made for blacks.

You see loon, those whites you described are not being called racists  just for being white. They are not called racists at all. For they are not the ones who tell us we should be glad for a half done job and how happy we should be that racism isn't done like it used to be. They are not the ones telling  us even as we were born here and that most of our families have been in America far longer that most of you right wing racists, that we need to go back to Arica if we don't like how we are treated here.

You see stupid as fuck white boy, we do not call all whites racist. We call whites like YOU that because that is what you are.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> galaxygreen2025 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite - Let's say all whites today say yes we are too blame. How would that change anything? How could whites repay blacks for all those years of pain? It's impossible in my eyes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially as we see here, that lefties just dismiss EVERYTHING that has already been done.
> 
> 
> From the Civil War to quotas to marching with MLK, all dismissed out of hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because nothing has been done. The civil war was not done for us. There are no such thing as quotas, and;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are all those white people correll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are all those white people correll?*​*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are all those white people correll?*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All though the history books.
> 
> And the civil war was primarily about slavery.
Click to expand...


No the civil war was not primarily about slavery. It was about slavery only to the confederacy. Now  since life went on after the civil war, if whites were so great as to have sacrificed all those lives to free us explain segregation.

*Why did the civil rights movement happen almost 100 years after the abolition of slavery?*
I wonder if many americans realized that slavery was bad in 1860s, how come it took so long (a century?) for civil right movement to gain momentum? What was going on in the country between 1860s to 1960s? Was civil liberty movement actually brewing up quitely for the whole century but didn't find enough momentum to bring forth a change until 1960s?

https://www.quora.com/Why-did-the-c...most-100-years-after-the-abolition-of-slavery


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> They stupidly believe that by being sincere and treating people as equals and bringing them into their lives and/or giving billions of their own money to improve the lives of millions of people,
> 
> that they can contribute to a better world, one with people living in harmony.
> 
> 
> They don't know that people like you don't give a fuck about that, and judge them by their skin color.
> 
> 
> YOu don't need to be talking to me about this, you need to be talking to these lefties who think that they are your friends.
> 
> 
> Or better yet, see if you can radicalize their minority children, biological or adopted!
> 
> THAT WOULD BE GREAT, having your own child spew racist hate at you!!
> 
> 
> 
> NOt that you haven't done a great job so far, buddy, but, you could do more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are these people?
> 
> Do they live in America?
> 
> Who is being radicalized?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you insane? I was talking to Paul about the people he was talking about.
> 
> 
> ie, the "so-called good white people ". See above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a loon Correll. .You talk about the left, but each of you right wingers here are racists. Yet you try telling us how the liberals are the racists when we read your racist drivel daily. Now you really need to think about that Correll.  You guys are practicing racism by doing this, You actually think blacks are so dumb that you can  post up all manner of racism and then tell us that liberals are the racists and we are stupid enough to fall for that. Even worse you think you can run a game by calling us racists when we oppose your racism and state the racism you have practiced and think we will just fall over and start obeying your wishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THAT'S NOT GOING TO HAPPEN!!*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu asked me a stupid question about a respond I made to paul's post.
> 
> 
> I clarified it for you, and instead of having something to say about Paul's post or my response, you simply call me racist, with more words.
> 
> I want to be clear about this.
> 
> I have seen that lefties like yourself have misused the term racism to the point that you don't have clue what it really means and you almost exclusively use it to deflect from your own failures.
> 
> 
> AND thus when you use it to insult someone, ie "racist" you are in effect just calling them a slur with no deeper meaning.
> 
> 
> Thus in that case, I like to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Such as
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU YOU ASSHOLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a racist. That's not a slur.It's an accurate description of a white man who claims that blacks should be grateful to whites for some imagined sacrifices he thinks whites have made for blacks.
> 
> You see loon, those whites you described are not being called racists  just for being white. They are not called racists at all. For they are not the ones who tell us we should be glad for a half done job and how happy we should be that racism isn't done like it used to be. They are not the ones telling  us even as we were born here and that most of our families have been in America far longer that most of you right wing racists, that we need to go back to Arica if we don't like how we are treated here.
> 
> You see stupid as fuck white boy, we do not call all whites racist. We call whites like YOU that because that is what you are.
Click to expand...



Essien posted that he suspects Jolie of adopting and raising her black daughter to be a sex slave.

You attacked me for calling him racist, and let that raving lunacy pass unchallenged.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> galaxygreen2025 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite - Let's say all whites today say yes we are too blame. How would that change anything? How could whites repay blacks for all those years of pain? It's impossible in my eyes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially as we see here, that lefties just dismiss EVERYTHING that has already been done.
> 
> 
> From the Civil War to quotas to marching with MLK, all dismissed out of hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because nothing has been done. The civil war was not done for us. There are no such thing as quotas, and;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are all those white people correll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are all those white people correll?*​*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are all those white people correll?*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All though the history books.
> 
> And the civil war was primarily about slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No the civil war was not primarily about slavery. It was about slavery only to the confederacy. Now  since life went on after the civil war, if whites were so great as to have sacrificed all those lives to free us explain segregation.
> 
> *Why did the civil rights movement happen almost 100 years after the abolition of slavery?*
> I wonder if many americans realized that slavery was bad in 1860s, how come it took so long (a century?) for civil right movement to gain momentum? What was going on in the country between 1860s to 1960s? Was civil liberty movement actually brewing up quitely for the whole century but didn't find enough momentum to bring forth a change until 1960s?
> 
> https://www.quora.com/Why-did-the-c...most-100-years-after-the-abolition-of-slavery
Click to expand...





The northerns who voted for Lincoln knew that he was a abolitionist and that the South would be greatly opposed to his presidency and if they didn't when they elected him, they certainly knew when they certainly knew when they REELECTED him.


And your question makes no sense. The question of the day for the people of 1860s America was slavery, and they fought and won that battle.


That they didn't immediately move on to what you consider the next step does not detract from that.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> galaxygreen2025 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite - Let's say all whites today say yes we are too blame. How would that change anything? How could whites repay blacks for all those years of pain? It's impossible in my eyes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially as we see here, that lefties just dismiss EVERYTHING that has already been done.
> 
> 
> From the Civil War to quotas to marching with MLK, all dismissed out of hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because nothing has been done. The civil war was not done for us. There are no such thing as quotas, and;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are all those white people correll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are all those white people correll?*​*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are all those white people correll?*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All though the history books.
> 
> And the civil war was primarily about slavery.
Click to expand...


Yep white people are all through the history books.


----------



## Correll

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you had a 100 snakes coming at you and you new 99 were deadly poisonous.
> 
> Would you stop n try and find the one good snake ? Or would you close the door on the lot of them ?
> 
> 
> 
> . Can you apply that logic in the opposite direction ? You gonna go there, and then if reversed start crying about stereotyping or the discriminating of an entire race because of the bad apples in the group or within a race ?  Good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you see we are talking to you guys and all of you have exhibited severe racism all while claiming that you aren't racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really look like a fool, when you spew your racism and accuse people who are NOT racist of being racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I would look like a fool if that was the case. But it's not the case here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is.
> 
> Watch this.
> 
> 
> You claim "us guys" have all exhibited severe racism.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I challenge you to quote me exhibiting racism.
> 
> 
> 
> NOw, watch as your brain comes up with excuses for you to NOT do that. Because on some level you know that you CAN'T.
> 
> 
> Or you will post something I said that you didn't like, and you will pretend that it is racism.
> 
> 
> 
> Here, you lefties generally need this.
> 
> The ACTUAL REAL definition of racism.
> 
> "prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior."
Click to expand...


Still waiting for you to back up your shit, btw.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are these people?
> 
> Do they live in America?
> 
> Who is being radicalized?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you insane? I was talking to Paul about the people he was talking about.
> 
> 
> ie, the "so-called good white people ". See above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a loon Correll. .You talk about the left, but each of you right wingers here are racists. Yet you try telling us how the liberals are the racists when we read your racist drivel daily. Now you really need to think about that Correll.  You guys are practicing racism by doing this, You actually think blacks are so dumb that you can  post up all manner of racism and then tell us that liberals are the racists and we are stupid enough to fall for that. Even worse you think you can run a game by calling us racists when we oppose your racism and state the racism you have practiced and think we will just fall over and start obeying your wishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THAT'S NOT GOING TO HAPPEN!!*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu asked me a stupid question about a respond I made to paul's post.
> 
> 
> I clarified it for you, and instead of having something to say about Paul's post or my response, you simply call me racist, with more words.
> 
> I want to be clear about this.
> 
> I have seen that lefties like yourself have misused the term racism to the point that you don't have clue what it really means and you almost exclusively use it to deflect from your own failures.
> 
> 
> AND thus when you use it to insult someone, ie "racist" you are in effect just calling them a slur with no deeper meaning.
> 
> 
> Thus in that case, I like to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Such as
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU YOU ASSHOLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a racist. That's not a slur.It's an accurate description of a white man who claims that blacks should be grateful to whites for some imagined sacrifices he thinks whites have made for blacks.
> 
> You see loon, those whites you described are not being called racists  just for being white. They are not called racists at all. For they are not the ones who tell us we should be glad for a half done job and how happy we should be that racism isn't done like it used to be. They are not the ones telling  us even as we were born here and that most of our families have been in America far longer that most of you right wing racists, that we need to go back to Arica if we don't like how we are treated here.
> 
> You see stupid as fuck white boy, we do not call all whites racist. We call whites like YOU that because that is what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Essien posted that he suspects Jolie of adopting and raising her black daughter to be a sex slave.
> 
> You attacked me for calling him racist, and let that raving lunacy pass unchallenged.
Click to expand...




Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are these people?
> 
> Do they live in America?
> 
> Who is being radicalized?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you insane? I was talking to Paul about the people he was talking about.
> 
> 
> ie, the "so-called good white people ". See above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a loon Correll. .You talk about the left, but each of you right wingers here are racists. Yet you try telling us how the liberals are the racists when we read your racist drivel daily. Now you really need to think about that Correll.  You guys are practicing racism by doing this, You actually think blacks are so dumb that you can  post up all manner of racism and then tell us that liberals are the racists and we are stupid enough to fall for that. Even worse you think you can run a game by calling us racists when we oppose your racism and state the racism you have practiced and think we will just fall over and start obeying your wishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THAT'S NOT GOING TO HAPPEN!!*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu asked me a stupid question about a respond I made to paul's post.
> 
> 
> I clarified it for you, and instead of having something to say about Paul's post or my response, you simply call me racist, with more words.
> 
> I want to be clear about this.
> 
> I have seen that lefties like yourself have misused the term racism to the point that you don't have clue what it really means and you almost exclusively use it to deflect from your own failures.
> 
> 
> AND thus when you use it to insult someone, ie "racist" you are in effect just calling them a slur with no deeper meaning.
> 
> 
> Thus in that case, I like to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Such as
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU YOU ASSHOLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a racist. That's not a slur.It's an accurate description of a white man who claims that blacks should be grateful to whites for some imagined sacrifices he thinks whites have made for blacks.
> 
> You see loon, those whites you described are not being called racists  just for being white. They are not called racists at all. For they are not the ones who tell us we should be glad for a half done job and how happy we should be that racism isn't done like it used to be. They are not the ones telling  us even as we were born here and that most of our families have been in America far longer that most of you right wing racists, that we need to go back to Arica if we don't like how we are treated here.
> 
> You see stupid as fuck white boy, we do not call all whites racist. We call whites like YOU that because that is what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Essien posted that he suspects Jolie of adopting and raising her black daughter to be a sex slave.
> 
> You attacked me for calling him racist, and let that raving lunacy pass unchallenged.
Click to expand...


So while you say the exact same crazy shit as every other white racist here, you want me to denounce Essen because he doesn't trust white people. You can't understand why someone black might not trust whites. Such is the nature of the white psychosis.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> galaxygreen2025 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite - Let's say all whites today say yes we are too blame. How would that change anything? How could whites repay blacks for all those years of pain? It's impossible in my eyes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially as we see here, that lefties just dismiss EVERYTHING that has already been done.
> 
> 
> From the Civil War to quotas to marching with MLK, all dismissed out of hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because nothing has been done. The civil war was not done for us. There are no such thing as quotas, and;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are all those white people correll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are all those white people correll?*​*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are all those white people correll?*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All though the history books.
> 
> And the civil war was primarily about slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep white people are all through the history books.
Click to expand...





So, because you've found some pictures of some whites fighting against equality for blacks in the past, you consider that to be evidence that all whites fought against such equality in the past (and present?)


Are you aware that as recently as 1990 the us was still over 80% white?

How do you think those battles were won? By 10 or 12% overcoming the 80%?

Hint: The answer to that is NO.


American whites have been coming down on the side of ever increasing rights for blacks since before the Civil War.


And now you lefties are gloating over how you will marginalize their descendants once they are a minority.


Indeed, you often conflate not being a majority to being extinct.


A very chilling look into your hate filled hearts.






You people are vile monsters.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Can you apply that logic in the opposite direction ? You gonna go there, and then if reversed start crying about stereotyping or the discriminating of an entire race because of the bad apples in the group or within a race ?  Good grief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you see we are talking to you guys and all of you have exhibited severe racism all while claiming that you aren't racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really look like a fool, when you spew your racism and accuse people who are NOT racist of being racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I would look like a fool if that was the case. But it's not the case here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is.
> 
> Watch this.
> 
> 
> You claim "us guys" have all exhibited severe racism.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I challenge you to quote me exhibiting racism.
> 
> 
> 
> NOw, watch as your brain comes up with excuses for you to NOT do that. Because on some level you know that you CAN'T.
> 
> 
> Or you will post something I said that you didn't like, and you will pretend that it is racism.
> 
> 
> 
> Here, you lefties generally need this.
> 
> The ACTUAL REAL definition of racism.
> 
> "prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still waiting for you to back up your shit, btw.
Click to expand...


When you can show me how all these things you claim discriminate against whites have had  a disparate impact on whites  then talk to me about backing something up.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you insane? I was talking to Paul about the people he was talking about.
> 
> 
> ie, the "so-called good white people ". See above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a loon Correll. .You talk about the left, but each of you right wingers here are racists. Yet you try telling us how the liberals are the racists when we read your racist drivel daily. Now you really need to think about that Correll.  You guys are practicing racism by doing this, You actually think blacks are so dumb that you can  post up all manner of racism and then tell us that liberals are the racists and we are stupid enough to fall for that. Even worse you think you can run a game by calling us racists when we oppose your racism and state the racism you have practiced and think we will just fall over and start obeying your wishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THAT'S NOT GOING TO HAPPEN!!*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu asked me a stupid question about a respond I made to paul's post.
> 
> 
> I clarified it for you, and instead of having something to say about Paul's post or my response, you simply call me racist, with more words.
> 
> I want to be clear about this.
> 
> I have seen that lefties like yourself have misused the term racism to the point that you don't have clue what it really means and you almost exclusively use it to deflect from your own failures.
> 
> 
> AND thus when you use it to insult someone, ie "racist" you are in effect just calling them a slur with no deeper meaning.
> 
> 
> Thus in that case, I like to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Such as
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU YOU ASSHOLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a racist. That's not a slur.It's an accurate description of a white man who claims that blacks should be grateful to whites for some imagined sacrifices he thinks whites have made for blacks.
> 
> You see loon, those whites you described are not being called racists  just for being white. They are not called racists at all. For they are not the ones who tell us we should be glad for a half done job and how happy we should be that racism isn't done like it used to be. They are not the ones telling  us even as we were born here and that most of our families have been in America far longer that most of you right wing racists, that we need to go back to Arica if we don't like how we are treated here.
> 
> You see stupid as fuck white boy, we do not call all whites racist. We call whites like YOU that because that is what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Essien posted that he suspects Jolie of adopting and raising her black daughter to be a sex slave.
> 
> You attacked me for calling him racist, and let that raving lunacy pass unchallenged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you insane? I was talking to Paul about the people he was talking about.
> 
> 
> ie, the "so-called good white people ". See above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a loon Correll. .You talk about the left, but each of you right wingers here are racists. Yet you try telling us how the liberals are the racists when we read your racist drivel daily. Now you really need to think about that Correll.  You guys are practicing racism by doing this, You actually think blacks are so dumb that you can  post up all manner of racism and then tell us that liberals are the racists and we are stupid enough to fall for that. Even worse you think you can run a game by calling us racists when we oppose your racism and state the racism you have practiced and think we will just fall over and start obeying your wishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THAT'S NOT GOING TO HAPPEN!!*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu asked me a stupid question about a respond I made to paul's post.
> 
> 
> I clarified it for you, and instead of having something to say about Paul's post or my response, you simply call me racist, with more words.
> 
> I want to be clear about this.
> 
> I have seen that lefties like yourself have misused the term racism to the point that you don't have clue what it really means and you almost exclusively use it to deflect from your own failures.
> 
> 
> AND thus when you use it to insult someone, ie "racist" you are in effect just calling them a slur with no deeper meaning.
> 
> 
> Thus in that case, I like to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Such as
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU YOU ASSHOLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a racist. That's not a slur.It's an accurate description of a white man who claims that blacks should be grateful to whites for some imagined sacrifices he thinks whites have made for blacks.
> 
> You see loon, those whites you described are not being called racists  just for being white. They are not called racists at all. For they are not the ones who tell us we should be glad for a half done job and how happy we should be that racism isn't done like it used to be. They are not the ones telling  us even as we were born here and that most of our families have been in America far longer that most of you right wing racists, that we need to go back to Arica if we don't like how we are treated here.
> 
> You see stupid as fuck white boy, we do not call all whites racist. We call whites like YOU that because that is what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Essien posted that he suspects Jolie of adopting and raising her black daughter to be a sex slave.
> 
> You attacked me for calling him racist, and let that raving lunacy pass unchallenged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So while you say the exact same crazy shit as every other white racist here, you want me to denounce Essen because he doesn't trust white people. You can't understand why someone black might not trust whites. Such is the nature of the white psychosis.
Click to expand...



I've challenged you to back up your bullshit accusation of "racism" and you have been unable to do so, yet you keep calling me slurs.


In order to maintain my policy of treating people with the same respect they show me,


FUCK YOU YOU ASSHOLE LIAR.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> galaxygreen2025 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite - Let's say all whites today say yes we are too blame. How would that change anything? How could whites repay blacks for all those years of pain? It's impossible in my eyes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially as we see here, that lefties just dismiss EVERYTHING that has already been done.
> 
> 
> From the Civil War to quotas to marching with MLK, all dismissed out of hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because nothing has been done. The civil war was not done for us. There are no such thing as quotas, and;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are all those white people correll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are all those white people correll?*​*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are all those white people correll?*​
Click to expand...

. Trying to sum up your idiocy in a few pictures eh ???  If you really showed the history of it all, then you would have to admit finally that you are the racist wanting handouts by way of the long time settled issues now, but in the mean time let those poor whites give up their hardworking tax money to get you a living going like your black Hollywood rap stars eh ?? What's wrong, you can't rap ??  Just add a beat to your mouth running, and you got it.... How much suffering will you be expecting from the poor whites to satisfy your wishful needs or how much wealth do you want transferred from Bill Gates, Warren Buffet, Modonna, Ashely Judd, Steve Jobs family, and on and on it all goes ????? When will you be calling for blacks to stop engaging in institutionalized racism by holding on to (all black college's) that are probably indoctronation centers or to end anything that promotes all black membership or participation ?? When will you end your usery of the white useful idiot's that don't have a clue as to what is really going on in the minds of people like you ??  Name the unsettled programs or issues that target blacks in a racist way in America ?  Why are you not getting a fair shake in America ?  Tell us exactly where you are running into the roadblocks you feel that you can't seem to get beyond, and name the names of the white people now holding you back.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you see we are talking to you guys and all of you have exhibited severe racism all while claiming that you aren't racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really look like a fool, when you spew your racism and accuse people who are NOT racist of being racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I would look like a fool if that was the case. But it's not the case here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is.
> 
> Watch this.
> 
> 
> You claim "us guys" have all exhibited severe racism.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I challenge you to quote me exhibiting racism.
> 
> 
> 
> NOw, watch as your brain comes up with excuses for you to NOT do that. Because on some level you know that you CAN'T.
> 
> 
> Or you will post something I said that you didn't like, and you will pretend that it is racism.
> 
> 
> 
> Here, you lefties generally need this.
> 
> The ACTUAL REAL definition of racism.
> 
> "prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still waiting for you to back up your shit, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you can show me how all these things you claim discriminate against whites have had  a disparate impact on whites  then talk to me about backing something up.
Click to expand...



Soooo, since the effective 230 point bonus that blacks get in Ivy League admissions does not result in disproportionate black representation, you are arguing that that means it does not discriminate against whites who don't get the slots they deserve based on their merit?


The fact that blacks still manage to fail to achieve scores good enough to be proportionately represented in Ivy League schools DESPITE the massive discrimination in their favor, ie 230 points, 


does not mean that the discrimination does not occur.



or that there are not whites who have been cheated out of the slots they deserved.



It just means that the discrimination is out weighted by the education gap.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> galaxygreen2025 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite - Let's say all whites today say yes we are too blame. How would that change anything? How could whites repay blacks for all those years of pain? It's impossible in my eyes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially as we see here, that lefties just dismiss EVERYTHING that has already been done.
> 
> 
> From the Civil War to quotas to marching with MLK, all dismissed out of hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because nothing has been done. The civil war was not done for us. There are no such thing as quotas, and;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are all those white people correll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are all those white people correll?*​*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are all those white people correll?*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All though the history books.
> 
> And the civil war was primarily about slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No the civil war was not primarily about slavery. It was about slavery only to the confederacy. Now  since life went on after the civil war, if whites were so great as to have sacrificed all those lives to free us explain segregation.
> 
> *Why did the civil rights movement happen almost 100 years after the abolition of slavery?*
> I wonder if many americans realized that slavery was bad in 1860s, how come it took so long (a century?) for civil right movement to gain momentum? What was going on in the country between 1860s to 1960s? Was civil liberty movement actually brewing up quitely for the whole century but didn't find enough momentum to bring forth a change until 1960s?
> 
> https://www.quora.com/Why-did-the-c...most-100-years-after-the-abolition-of-slavery
Click to expand...

. Look, it took years and years to bring the slaves into mainstream white culture in America, and because of the cultural shocks that went on in trying to do that, (and because of the steps that it took to get everyone to finally be comfortable with each other), the time scale was one that just had to play out in the way that it did. It took as long as it took, and the progress has been amazing, but there is still work that is on going, and hopefully the idiots on either sides of the issue don't try to derail hundreds of years of sacrifice and progress in America. Now the culture wars will always be an issue, and work needs to continue in trying to solve those issues, but currently that area is the most problematic for all because people don't want to be exposed to things that they don't want to be exposed to nor do they want their children exposed to. This is not about skin color anymore, but we are now in the final phase that MLK spoke of in his great speech where he said that "he longed for a day when people would be judged not upon the color of their skin, but upon the content of their character". Character is built by the cultural up bringing that one is brought up in, and then it is that the cultural upbringing either built character that is excepted in the main stream of society or not. If not, then shouldn't it be that the person look back onto their up bringing, and maybe think to themselves that "hey I was brought up wrong maybe", but it was ok because my parents did the best that they could, so now I just got to go and change some thing's is all ?


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> galaxygreen2025 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite - Let's say all whites today say yes we are too blame. How would that change anything? How could whites repay blacks for all those years of pain? It's impossible in my eyes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially as we see here, that lefties just dismiss EVERYTHING that has already been done.
> 
> 
> From the Civil War to quotas to marching with MLK, all dismissed out of hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because nothing has been done. The civil war was not done for us. There are no such thing as quotas, and;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are all those white people correll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are all those white people correll?*​*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are all those white people correll?*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All though the history books.
> 
> And the civil war was primarily about slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep white people are all through the history books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, because you've found some pictures of some whites fighting against equality for blacks in the past, you consider that to be evidence that all whites fought against such equality in the past (and present?)
> 
> 
> Are you aware that as recently as 1990 the us was still over 80% white?
> 
> How do you think those battles were won? By 10 or 12% overcoming the 80%?
> 
> Hint: The answer to that is NO.
> 
> 
> American whites have been coming down on the side of ever increasing rights for blacks since before the Civil War.
> 
> 
> And now you lefties are gloating over how you will marginalize their descendants once they are a minority.
> 
> 
> Indeed, you often conflate not being a majority to being extinct.
> 
> 
> A very chilling look into your hate filled hearts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You people are vile monsters.
Click to expand...


.You apparently do no think before you post. 

Yes the 12 percent beat the 80.

Because a poll was done during the civil rights era and less than 20 percent of al whites thought there s a problem.


----------



## Zoom-boing

AA was needed and had its place in history.

That time has passed and it needs to be dissolved.

Hiring anyone based upon race/orientation/religion, etc is just as bad as not hiring them based on same. 

Duh.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> galaxygreen2025 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite - Let's say all whites today say yes we are too blame. How would that change anything? How could whites repay blacks for all those years of pain? It's impossible in my eyes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially as we see here, that lefties just dismiss EVERYTHING that has already been done.
> 
> 
> From the Civil War to quotas to marching with MLK, all dismissed out of hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because nothing has been done. The civil war was not done for us. There are no such thing as quotas, and;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are all those white people correll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are all those white people correll?*​*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are all those white people correll?*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All though the history books.
> 
> And the civil war was primarily about slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No the civil war was not primarily about slavery. It was about slavery only to the confederacy. Now  since life went on after the civil war, if whites were so great as to have sacrificed all those lives to free us explain segregation.
> 
> *Why did the civil rights movement happen almost 100 years after the abolition of slavery?*
> I wonder if many americans realized that slavery was bad in 1860s, how come it took so long (a century?) for civil right movement to gain momentum? What was going on in the country between 1860s to 1960s? Was civil liberty movement actually brewing up quitely for the whole century but didn't find enough momentum to bring forth a change until 1960s?
> 
> https://www.quora.com/Why-did-the-c...most-100-years-after-the-abolition-of-slavery
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Look, it took years and years to bring the slaves into mainstream white culture in America, and because of the cultural shocks that went on in trying to do that, and because of the steps that it took to get everyone to finally comfortable with each other, the time scale was one that had just had to play out. It took as long as it took, and the progress has been amazing, but there is still work that is on going, and hopefully the idiots on either sides of the issue don't try to derail hundreds of years of sacrifice and progress in America.
Click to expand...


You  are ignorant.


----------



## IM2

Zoom-boing said:


> AA was needed and had its place in history.
> 
> That time has passed and it needs to be dissolved.
> 
> Hiring anyone based upon race/orientation/religion, etc is just as bad as not hiring them based on same.
> 
> Duh.



Whites were hired for at least 189 years by race under written law. You do not match that in 50.

The only  thing AA does is make certain whites do not deny people jobs because of race and only hiring whites because of race,

The quotes are just anther example of the amazing amnesia of whites.


----------



## beagle9

I don't know why IM2 or Paul won't except my white culture


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really look like a fool, when you spew your racism and accuse people who are NOT racist of being racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I would look like a fool if that was the case. But it's not the case here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is.
> 
> Watch this.
> 
> 
> You claim "us guys" have all exhibited severe racism.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I challenge you to quote me exhibiting racism.
> 
> 
> 
> NOw, watch as your brain comes up with excuses for you to NOT do that. Because on some level you know that you CAN'T.
> 
> 
> Or you will post something I said that you didn't like, and you will pretend that it is racism.
> 
> 
> 
> Here, you lefties generally need this.
> 
> The ACTUAL REAL definition of racism.
> 
> "prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still waiting for you to back up your shit, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you can show me how all these things you claim discriminate against whites have had  a disparate impact on whites  then talk to me about backing something up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, since the effective 230 point bonus that blacks get in Ivy League admissions does not result in disproportionate black representation, you are arguing that that means it does not discriminate against whites who don't get the slots they deserve based on their merit?
> 
> 
> The fact that blacks still manage to fail to achieve scores good enough to be proportionately represented in Ivy League schools DESPITE the massive discrimination in their favor, ie 230 points,
> 
> 
> does not mean that the discrimination does not occur.
> 
> 
> 
> or that there are not whites who have been cheated out of the slots they deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> It just means that the discrimination is out weighted by the education gap.
Click to expand...


Except blacks are not failing. Ivy league schools are not the only universities. Nor are whites getting cheated out of spots.

And you still don't show us any supporting evidence of this 230 points. Nor do you mention the legacy admissions whites get.

You have no argument to make based on fact or reality.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> I don't know why IM2 or Paul won't except my white culture



Why don't you accept our culture?


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> galaxygreen2025 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite - Let's say all whites today say yes we are too blame. How would that change anything? How could whites repay blacks for all those years of pain? It's impossible in my eyes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially as we see here, that lefties just dismiss EVERYTHING that has already been done.
> 
> 
> From the Civil War to quotas to marching with MLK, all dismissed out of hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because nothing has been done. The civil war was not done for us. There are no such thing as quotas, and;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are all those white people correll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are all those white people correll?*​*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are all those white people correll?*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Trying to sum up your idiocy in a few pictures eh ???  If you really showed the history of it all, then you would have to admit finally that you are the racist wanting handouts by way of the long time settled issues now, but in the mean time let those poor whites give up their hardworking tax money to get you a living going like your black Hollywood rap stars eh ?? What's wrong, you can't rap ??  Just add a beat to your mouth running, and you got it.... How much suffering will you be expecting from the poor whites to satisfy your wishful needs or how much wealth do you want transferred from Bill Gates, Warren Buffet, Modonna, Ashely Judd, Steve Jobs family, and on and on it all goes ????? When will you be calling for blacks to stop engaging in institutionalized racism by holding on to (all black college's) that are probably indoctronation centers or to end anything that promotes all black membership or participation ?? When will you end your usery of the white useful idiot's that don't have a clue as to what is really going on in the minds of people like you ??  Name the unsettled programs or issues that target blacks in a racist way in America ?  Why are you not getting a fair shake in America ?  Tell us exactly where you are running into the roadblocks you feel that you can't seem to get beyond, and name the names of the white people now holding you back.
Click to expand...


 Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Especially as we see here, that lefties just dismiss EVERYTHING that has already been done.
> 
> 
> From the Civil War to quotas to marching with MLK, all dismissed out of hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because nothing has been done. The civil war was not done for us. There are no such thing as quotas, and;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are all those white people correll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are all those white people correll?*​*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are all those white people correll?*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All though the history books.
> 
> And the civil war was primarily about slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep white people are all through the history books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, because you've found some pictures of some whites fighting against equality for blacks in the past, you consider that to be evidence that all whites fought against such equality in the past (and present?)
> 
> 
> Are you aware that as recently as 1990 the us was still over 80% white?
> 
> How do you think those battles were won? By 10 or 12% overcoming the 80%?
> 
> Hint: The answer to that is NO.
> 
> 
> American whites have been coming down on the side of ever increasing rights for blacks since before the Civil War.
> 
> 
> And now you lefties are gloating over how you will marginalize their descendants once they are a minority.
> 
> 
> Indeed, you often conflate not being a majority to being extinct.
> 
> 
> A very chilling look into your hate filled hearts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You people are vile monsters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .You apparently do no think before you post.
> 
> Yes the 12 percent beat the 80.
> 
> Because a poll was done during the civil rights era and less than 20 percent of al whites thought there s a problem.
Click to expand...



12 doesn't beat 80.


The majority of the 80 has been on the side of increased rights for blacks time and time again, or the issue would have went the other way.


Was Lincoln black? Did he win his elections because of the black vote?


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a loon Correll. .You talk about the left, but each of you right wingers here are racists. Yet you try telling us how the liberals are the racists when we read your racist drivel daily. Now you really need to think about that Correll.  You guys are practicing racism by doing this, You actually think blacks are so dumb that you can  post up all manner of racism and then tell us that liberals are the racists and we are stupid enough to fall for that. Even worse you think you can run a game by calling us racists when we oppose your racism and state the racism you have practiced and think we will just fall over and start obeying your wishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THAT'S NOT GOING TO HAPPEN!!*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu asked me a stupid question about a respond I made to paul's post.
> 
> 
> I clarified it for you, and instead of having something to say about Paul's post or my response, you simply call me racist, with more words.
> 
> I want to be clear about this.
> 
> I have seen that lefties like yourself have misused the term racism to the point that you don't have clue what it really means and you almost exclusively use it to deflect from your own failures.
> 
> 
> AND thus when you use it to insult someone, ie "racist" you are in effect just calling them a slur with no deeper meaning.
> 
> 
> Thus in that case, I like to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Such as
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU YOU ASSHOLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a racist. That's not a slur.It's an accurate description of a white man who claims that blacks should be grateful to whites for some imagined sacrifices he thinks whites have made for blacks.
> 
> You see loon, those whites you described are not being called racists  just for being white. They are not called racists at all. For they are not the ones who tell us we should be glad for a half done job and how happy we should be that racism isn't done like it used to be. They are not the ones telling  us even as we were born here and that most of our families have been in America far longer that most of you right wing racists, that we need to go back to Arica if we don't like how we are treated here.
> 
> You see stupid as fuck white boy, we do not call all whites racist. We call whites like YOU that because that is what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Essien posted that he suspects Jolie of adopting and raising her black daughter to be a sex slave.
> 
> You attacked me for calling him racist, and let that raving lunacy pass unchallenged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a loon Correll. .You talk about the left, but each of you right wingers here are racists. Yet you try telling us how the liberals are the racists when we read your racist drivel daily. Now you really need to think about that Correll.  You guys are practicing racism by doing this, You actually think blacks are so dumb that you can  post up all manner of racism and then tell us that liberals are the racists and we are stupid enough to fall for that. Even worse you think you can run a game by calling us racists when we oppose your racism and state the racism you have practiced and think we will just fall over and start obeying your wishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THAT'S NOT GOING TO HAPPEN!!*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu asked me a stupid question about a respond I made to paul's post.
> 
> 
> I clarified it for you, and instead of having something to say about Paul's post or my response, you simply call me racist, with more words.
> 
> I want to be clear about this.
> 
> I have seen that lefties like yourself have misused the term racism to the point that you don't have clue what it really means and you almost exclusively use it to deflect from your own failures.
> 
> 
> AND thus when you use it to insult someone, ie "racist" you are in effect just calling them a slur with no deeper meaning.
> 
> 
> Thus in that case, I like to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Such as
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU YOU ASSHOLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a racist. That's not a slur.It's an accurate description of a white man who claims that blacks should be grateful to whites for some imagined sacrifices he thinks whites have made for blacks.
> 
> You see loon, those whites you described are not being called racists  just for being white. They are not called racists at all. For they are not the ones who tell us we should be glad for a half done job and how happy we should be that racism isn't done like it used to be. They are not the ones telling  us even as we were born here and that most of our families have been in America far longer that most of you right wing racists, that we need to go back to Arica if we don't like how we are treated here.
> 
> You see stupid as fuck white boy, we do not call all whites racist. We call whites like YOU that because that is what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Essien posted that he suspects Jolie of adopting and raising her black daughter to be a sex slave.
> 
> You attacked me for calling him racist, and let that raving lunacy pass unchallenged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So while you say the exact same crazy shit as every other white racist here, you want me to denounce Essen because he doesn't trust white people. You can't understand why someone black might not trust whites. Such is the nature of the white psychosis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've challenged you to back up your bullshit accusation of "racism" and you have been unable to do so, yet you keep calling me slurs.
> 
> 
> In order to maintain my policy of treating people with the same respect they show me,
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU YOU ASSHOLE LIAR.
Click to expand...


I've proven it plenty.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I would look like a fool if that was the case. But it's not the case here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is.
> 
> Watch this.
> 
> 
> You claim "us guys" have all exhibited severe racism.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I challenge you to quote me exhibiting racism.
> 
> 
> 
> NOw, watch as your brain comes up with excuses for you to NOT do that. Because on some level you know that you CAN'T.
> 
> 
> Or you will post something I said that you didn't like, and you will pretend that it is racism.
> 
> 
> 
> Here, you lefties generally need this.
> 
> The ACTUAL REAL definition of racism.
> 
> "prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still waiting for you to back up your shit, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you can show me how all these things you claim discriminate against whites have had  a disparate impact on whites  then talk to me about backing something up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, since the effective 230 point bonus that blacks get in Ivy League admissions does not result in disproportionate black representation, you are arguing that that means it does not discriminate against whites who don't get the slots they deserve based on their merit?
> 
> 
> The fact that blacks still manage to fail to achieve scores good enough to be proportionately represented in Ivy League schools DESPITE the massive discrimination in their favor, ie 230 points,
> 
> 
> does not mean that the discrimination does not occur.
> 
> 
> 
> or that there are not whites who have been cheated out of the slots they deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> It just means that the discrimination is out weighted by the education gap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except blacks are not failing. Ivy league schools are not the only universities. Nor are whites getting cheated out of spots.
> 
> And you still don't show us any supporting evidence of this 230 points. Nor do you mention the legacy admissions whites get.
> 
> You have no argument to make based on fact or reality.
Click to expand...




Blacks are 13% of the us population and despite the 230 point discrimination in their favor, average about 7% of Ivy League admissions. 

They thus fail to get admitted proportionately to their population.


The 230 point bonus blacks get mean that whites ARE getting cheated. That is what that means. 



Here is the link to the pdf of the actual study. Read it and knock of your crazy ass denial of reality.


https://www.princeton.edu/~tje/files/Admission Preferences Espenshade Chung Walling Dec 2004.pdf




"To examine these questions, we use data from the National Study of College Experience (NSCE), a project whose purpose is to understand the paths different students follow through higher education. Ten academically selective colleges and universities participated in the NSCE and supplied individual-level data on all persons who applied for admission in the fall of 1983 (or a nearby year), 1993, and 1997.2 These data include whether an applicant was accepted, together with a string of variables on applicant characteristics from the application form and, if the student subsequently enrolled at that institution, additional information on financial aid and academic performance in college. The information for this analysis comes from three private research universities that represent the top tier of American higher education. These are not the only NSCE schools that give admission preferences to underrepresented minority students, athletes, or legacies, but they were able to provide complete information for all three entering cohorts in our data on whether an applicant fell into any of these groups. Legacies are children or other close relatives of alumni. Athletes are defined as individuals who are recruited by athletic programs, typically meaning that they appear on coaches’ recruiting lists or are otherwise of Olympic or star athletic caliber. Table 1 contains a brief overview of the data. Altogether there are 124,374 applicant records, slightly more than half of which came from men. Approximately 80 percent of applicants had ‘‘recentered’’ SAT scores of 1200 or better, and the mean score for all applicants was 1332.3"


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because nothing has been done. The civil war was not done for us. There are no such thing as quotas, and;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are all those white people correll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are all those white people correll?*​*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are all those white people correll?*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All though the history books.
> 
> And the civil war was primarily about slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep white people are all through the history books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, because you've found some pictures of some whites fighting against equality for blacks in the past, you consider that to be evidence that all whites fought against such equality in the past (and present?)
> 
> 
> Are you aware that as recently as 1990 the us was still over 80% white?
> 
> How do you think those battles were won? By 10 or 12% overcoming the 80%?
> 
> Hint: The answer to that is NO.
> 
> 
> American whites have been coming down on the side of ever increasing rights for blacks since before the Civil War.
> 
> 
> And now you lefties are gloating over how you will marginalize their descendants once they are a minority.
> 
> 
> Indeed, you often conflate not being a majority to being extinct.
> 
> 
> A very chilling look into your hate filled hearts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You people are vile monsters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .You apparently do no think before you post.
> 
> Yes the 12 percent beat the 80.
> 
> Because a poll was done during the civil rights era and less than 20 percent of al whites thought there s a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 12 doesn't beat 80.
> 
> 
> The majority of the 80 has been on the side of increased rights for blacks time and time again, or the issue would have went the other way.
> 
> 
> Was Lincoln black? Did he win his elections because of the black vote?
Click to expand...


You don't seem to understand how your comments are racist. You also don't seem to understand that your making a clam of how whites have been on the side of increasing rights of blacks is nothing to brag about.

The majority of whites have not been for increasing the rights of blacks and Lincoln believed hat blacks were inferior to whites.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu asked me a stupid question about a respond I made to paul's post.
> 
> 
> I clarified it for you, and instead of having something to say about Paul's post or my response, you simply call me racist, with more words.
> 
> I want to be clear about this.
> 
> I have seen that lefties like yourself have misused the term racism to the point that you don't have clue what it really means and you almost exclusively use it to deflect from your own failures.
> 
> 
> AND thus when you use it to insult someone, ie "racist" you are in effect just calling them a slur with no deeper meaning.
> 
> 
> Thus in that case, I like to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Such as
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU YOU ASSHOLE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a racist. That's not a slur.It's an accurate description of a white man who claims that blacks should be grateful to whites for some imagined sacrifices he thinks whites have made for blacks.
> 
> You see loon, those whites you described are not being called racists  just for being white. They are not called racists at all. For they are not the ones who tell us we should be glad for a half done job and how happy we should be that racism isn't done like it used to be. They are not the ones telling  us even as we were born here and that most of our families have been in America far longer that most of you right wing racists, that we need to go back to Arica if we don't like how we are treated here.
> 
> You see stupid as fuck white boy, we do not call all whites racist. We call whites like YOU that because that is what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Essien posted that he suspects Jolie of adopting and raising her black daughter to be a sex slave.
> 
> You attacked me for calling him racist, and let that raving lunacy pass unchallenged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu asked me a stupid question about a respond I made to paul's post.
> 
> 
> I clarified it for you, and instead of having something to say about Paul's post or my response, you simply call me racist, with more words.
> 
> I want to be clear about this.
> 
> I have seen that lefties like yourself have misused the term racism to the point that you don't have clue what it really means and you almost exclusively use it to deflect from your own failures.
> 
> 
> AND thus when you use it to insult someone, ie "racist" you are in effect just calling them a slur with no deeper meaning.
> 
> 
> Thus in that case, I like to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Such as
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU YOU ASSHOLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a racist. That's not a slur.It's an accurate description of a white man who claims that blacks should be grateful to whites for some imagined sacrifices he thinks whites have made for blacks.
> 
> You see loon, those whites you described are not being called racists  just for being white. They are not called racists at all. For they are not the ones who tell us we should be glad for a half done job and how happy we should be that racism isn't done like it used to be. They are not the ones telling  us even as we were born here and that most of our families have been in America far longer that most of you right wing racists, that we need to go back to Arica if we don't like how we are treated here.
> 
> You see stupid as fuck white boy, we do not call all whites racist. We call whites like YOU that because that is what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Essien posted that he suspects Jolie of adopting and raising her black daughter to be a sex slave.
> 
> You attacked me for calling him racist, and let that raving lunacy pass unchallenged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So while you say the exact same crazy shit as every other white racist here, you want me to denounce Essen because he doesn't trust white people. You can't understand why someone black might not trust whites. Such is the nature of the white psychosis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've challenged you to back up your bullshit accusation of "racism" and you have been unable to do so, yet you keep calling me slurs.
> 
> 
> In order to maintain my policy of treating people with the same respect they show me,
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU YOU ASSHOLE LIAR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've proven it plenty.
Click to expand...



Stating something over and over again is not proving it.


Quote me saying something "severely racist" or fucking apologize for insulting me unjustly.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is.
> 
> Watch this.
> 
> 
> You claim "us guys" have all exhibited severe racism.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I challenge you to quote me exhibiting racism.
> 
> 
> 
> NOw, watch as your brain comes up with excuses for you to NOT do that. Because on some level you know that you CAN'T.
> 
> 
> Or you will post something I said that you didn't like, and you will pretend that it is racism.
> 
> 
> 
> Here, you lefties generally need this.
> 
> The ACTUAL REAL definition of racism.
> 
> "prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for you to back up your shit, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you can show me how all these things you claim discriminate against whites have had  a disparate impact on whites  then talk to me about backing something up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, since the effective 230 point bonus that blacks get in Ivy League admissions does not result in disproportionate black representation, you are arguing that that means it does not discriminate against whites who don't get the slots they deserve based on their merit?
> 
> 
> The fact that blacks still manage to fail to achieve scores good enough to be proportionately represented in Ivy League schools DESPITE the massive discrimination in their favor, ie 230 points,
> 
> 
> does not mean that the discrimination does not occur.
> 
> 
> 
> or that there are not whites who have been cheated out of the slots they deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> It just means that the discrimination is out weighted by the education gap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except blacks are not failing. Ivy league schools are not the only universities. Nor are whites getting cheated out of spots.
> 
> And you still don't show us any supporting evidence of this 230 points. Nor do you mention the legacy admissions whites get.
> 
> You have no argument to make based on fact or reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are 13% of the us population and despite the 230 point discrimination in their favor, average about 7% of Ivy League admissions.
> 
> They thus fail to get admitted proportionately to their population.
> 
> 
> The 230 point bonus blacks get mean that whites ARE getting cheated. That is what that means.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link to the pdf of the actual study. Read it and knock of your crazy ass denial of reality.
> 
> 
> https://www.princeton.edu/~tje/files/Admission Preferences Espenshade Chung Walling Dec 2004.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "To examine these questions, we use data from the National Study of College Experience (NSCE), a project whose purpose is to understand the paths different students follow through higher education. Ten academically selective colleges and universities participated in the NSCE and supplied individual-level data on all persons who applied for admission in the fall of 1983 (or a nearby year), 1993, and 1997.2 These data include whether an applicant was accepted, together with a string of variables on applicant characteristics from the application form and, if the student subsequently enrolled at that institution, additional information on financial aid and academic performance in college. The information for this analysis comes from three private research universities that represent the top tier of American higher education. These are not the only NSCE schools that give admission preferences to underrepresented minority students, athletes, or legacies, but they were able to provide complete information for all three entering cohorts in our data on whether an applicant fell into any of these groups. Legacies are children or other close relatives of alumni. Athletes are defined as individuals who are recruited by athletic programs, typically meaning that they appear on coaches’ recruiting lists or are otherwise of Olympic or star athletic caliber. Table 1 contains a brief overview of the data. Altogether there are 124,374 applicant records, slightly more than half of which came from men. Approximately 80 percent of applicants had ‘‘recentered’’ SAT scores of 1200 or better, and the mean score for all applicants was 1332.3"
Click to expand...


There are thousands of Universities besides Ivy league ones. This is not 1997. Apparently those in the Ivy League admissions figured that being white was a 230 point advantage. You seem unable to understand who makes these determinations and why things are determined as such. Therefore your arguments is weak and without merit.

This again is part of the amazing amnesia of whites.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> All though the history books.
> 
> And the civil war was primarily about slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep white people are all through the history books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, because you've found some pictures of some whites fighting against equality for blacks in the past, you consider that to be evidence that all whites fought against such equality in the past (and present?)
> 
> 
> Are you aware that as recently as 1990 the us was still over 80% white?
> 
> How do you think those battles were won? By 10 or 12% overcoming the 80%?
> 
> Hint: The answer to that is NO.
> 
> 
> American whites have been coming down on the side of ever increasing rights for blacks since before the Civil War.
> 
> 
> And now you lefties are gloating over how you will marginalize their descendants once they are a minority.
> 
> 
> Indeed, you often conflate not being a majority to being extinct.
> 
> 
> A very chilling look into your hate filled hearts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You people are vile monsters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .You apparently do no think before you post.
> 
> Yes the 12 percent beat the 80.
> 
> Because a poll was done during the civil rights era and less than 20 percent of al whites thought there s a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 12 doesn't beat 80.
> 
> 
> The majority of the 80 has been on the side of increased rights for blacks time and time again, or the issue would have went the other way.
> 
> 
> Was Lincoln black? Did he win his elections because of the black vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand how your comments are racist. You also don't seem to understand that your making a clam of how whites have been on the side of increasing rights of blacks is nothing to brag about.
> 
> The majority of whites have not been for increasing the rights of blacks and Lincoln believed hat blacks were inferior to whites.
Click to expand...




YOu don't seem to know how to explain how my comments are supposedly racist.


You constantly claim it, but can't back up your claim.




Lincoln won an election, in which only white people voted, as a candidate in favor of increasing rights for blacks, specifically ending slavery.


He won REELECTION as a candidate waging a bloody horrific war with the stated intent of ending slavery in the South.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a racist. That's not a slur.It's an accurate description of a white man who claims that blacks should be grateful to whites for some imagined sacrifices he thinks whites have made for blacks.
> 
> You see loon, those whites you described are not being called racists  just for being white. They are not called racists at all. For they are not the ones who tell us we should be glad for a half done job and how happy we should be that racism isn't done like it used to be. They are not the ones telling  us even as we were born here and that most of our families have been in America far longer that most of you right wing racists, that we need to go back to Arica if we don't like how we are treated here.
> 
> You see stupid as fuck white boy, we do not call all whites racist. We call whites like YOU that because that is what you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essien posted that he suspects Jolie of adopting and raising her black daughter to be a sex slave.
> 
> You attacked me for calling him racist, and let that raving lunacy pass unchallenged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a racist. That's not a slur.It's an accurate description of a white man who claims that blacks should be grateful to whites for some imagined sacrifices he thinks whites have made for blacks.
> 
> You see loon, those whites you described are not being called racists  just for being white. They are not called racists at all. For they are not the ones who tell us we should be glad for a half done job and how happy we should be that racism isn't done like it used to be. They are not the ones telling  us even as we were born here and that most of our families have been in America far longer that most of you right wing racists, that we need to go back to Arica if we don't like how we are treated here.
> 
> You see stupid as fuck white boy, we do not call all whites racist. We call whites like YOU that because that is what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Essien posted that he suspects Jolie of adopting and raising her black daughter to be a sex slave.
> 
> You attacked me for calling him racist, and let that raving lunacy pass unchallenged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So while you say the exact same crazy shit as every other white racist here, you want me to denounce Essen because he doesn't trust white people. You can't understand why someone black might not trust whites. Such is the nature of the white psychosis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've challenged you to back up your bullshit accusation of "racism" and you have been unable to do so, yet you keep calling me slurs.
> 
> 
> In order to maintain my policy of treating people with the same respect they show me,
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU YOU ASSHOLE LIAR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've proven it plenty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stating something over and over again is not proving it.
> 
> 
> Quote me saying something "severely racist" or fucking apologize for insulting me unjustly.
Click to expand...


You will get no apology. You have been consistently quoted.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> AA was needed and had its place in history.
> 
> That time has passed and it needs to be dissolved.
> 
> Hiring anyone based upon race/orientation/religion, etc is just as bad as not hiring them based on same.
> 
> Duh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites were hired for at least 189 years by race under written law. You do not match that in 50.
> 
> The only  thing AA does is make certain whites do not deny people jobs because of race and only hiring whites because of race,
> 
> The quotes are just anther example of the amazing amnesia of whites.
Click to expand...

 Someone best get your definition to McDonald's corporation, because they are in some areas preferentially hiring blacks over other races. Now what's up with that ??  It's not because they're are no other races to choose from within the geographical area, but it's because they are preferentially hiring a specific race in the area.  Now why do they do this you think ?? What are they race targeting for ? Quota's, money,


IM2 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> AA was needed and had its place in history.
> 
> That time has passed and it needs to be dissolved.
> 
> Hiring anyone based upon race/orientation/religion, etc is just as bad as not hiring them based on same.
> 
> Duh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites were hired for at least 189 years by race under written law. You do not match that in 50.
> 
> The only  thing AA does is make certain whites do not deny people jobs because of race and only hiring whites because of race,
> 
> The quotes are just anther example of the amazing amnesia of whites.
Click to expand...

. AA is working then, because I see blacks being preferentially hired in businesses over other races, and once hired the blacks are making up a majority of the workforce in these businesses/corporations. Now what is driving this activity one wonders ?  Is it quota's or is it just these companies looking for cheap labor just like they were doing with the Mexican's ??  Is it that all races on the lower scales in America should be sticking together to stop companies or corporations from exploiting people in this country or is it that the race who ends up with the job is saying "I ain't saying nothing because at least I'm working" ????  Does this attitude also fuel the bullcrap in America ?  Are we all the dam fools here ??


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> galaxygreen2025 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite - Let's say all whites today say yes we are too blame. How would that change anything? How could whites repay blacks for all those years of pain? It's impossible in my eyes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially as we see here, that lefties just dismiss EVERYTHING that has already been done.
> 
> 
> From the Civil War to quotas to marching with MLK, all dismissed out of hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because nothing has been done. The civil war was not done for us. There are no such thing as quotas, and;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are all those white people correll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are all those white people correll?*​*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are all those white people correll?*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Trying to sum up your idiocy in a few pictures eh ???  If you really showed the history of it all, then you would have to admit finally that you are the racist wanting handouts by way of the long time settled issues now, but in the mean time let those poor whites give up their hardworking tax money to get you a living going like your black Hollywood rap stars eh ?? What's wrong, you can't rap ??  Just add a beat to your mouth running, and you got it.... How much suffering will you be expecting from the poor whites to satisfy your wishful needs or how much wealth do you want transferred from Bill Gates, Warren Buffet, Modonna, Ashely Judd, Steve Jobs family, and on and on it all goes ????? When will you be calling for blacks to stop engaging in institutionalized racism by holding on to (all black college's) that are probably indoctronation centers or to end anything that promotes all black membership or participation ?? When will you end your usery of the white useful idiot's that don't have a clue as to what is really going on in the minds of people like you ??  Name the unsettled programs or issues that target blacks in a racist way in America ?  Why are you not getting a fair shake in America ?  Tell us exactly where you are running into the roadblocks you feel that you can't seem to get beyond, and name the names of the white people now holding you back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
Click to expand...

. I shouldn't have to show it idiot... All you have to do is look into your cultural changes over time by your own account, and look at how you have moved from slavery to mainstream culture over time, and this by your own desires to be free, and with the help of your white allies throughout time. Now it's just a question as to whether or not you are satisfied or whether you want to be a dominant or domineering culture that wants to rule instead of blend ??  Would have to study African tribal culture in order to find these answers out about your race. In many ways the answers are being read through your actions and culture's of today.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> galaxygreen2025 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite - Let's say all whites today say yes we are too blame. How would that change anything? How could whites repay blacks for all those years of pain? It's impossible in my eyes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially as we see here, that lefties just dismiss EVERYTHING that has already been done.
> 
> 
> From the Civil War to quotas to marching with MLK, all dismissed out of hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because nothing has been done. The civil war was not done for us. There are no such thing as quotas, and;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are all those white people correll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are all those white people correll?*​*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are all those white people correll?*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All though the history books.
> 
> And the civil war was primarily about slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No the civil war was not primarily about slavery. It was about slavery only to the confederacy. Now  since life went on after the civil war, if whites were so great as to have sacrificed all those lives to free us explain segregation.
> 
> *Why did the civil rights movement happen almost 100 years after the abolition of slavery?*
> I wonder if many americans realized that slavery was bad in 1860s, how come it took so long (a century?) for civil right movement to gain momentum? What was going on in the country between 1860s to 1960s? Was civil liberty movement actually brewing up quitely for the whole century but didn't find enough momentum to bring forth a change until 1960s?
> 
> ...
Click to expand...




Civil Rights Act:  1866


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep white people are all through the history books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, because you've found some pictures of some whites fighting against equality for blacks in the past, you consider that to be evidence that all whites fought against such equality in the past (and present?)
> 
> 
> Are you aware that as recently as 1990 the us was still over 80% white?
> 
> How do you think those battles were won? By 10 or 12% overcoming the 80%?
> 
> Hint: The answer to that is NO.
> 
> 
> American whites have been coming down on the side of ever increasing rights for blacks since before the Civil War.
> 
> 
> And now you lefties are gloating over how you will marginalize their descendants once they are a minority.
> 
> 
> Indeed, you often conflate not being a majority to being extinct.
> 
> 
> A very chilling look into your hate filled hearts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You people are vile monsters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .You apparently do no think before you post.
> 
> Yes the 12 percent beat the 80.
> 
> Because a poll was done during the civil rights era and less than 20 percent of al whites thought there s a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 12 doesn't beat 80.
> 
> 
> The majority of the 80 has been on the side of increased rights for blacks time and time again, or the issue would have went the other way.
> 
> 
> Was Lincoln black? Did he win his elections because of the black vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand how your comments are racist. You also don't seem to understand that your making a clam of how whites have been on the side of increasing rights of blacks is nothing to brag about.
> 
> The majority of whites have not been for increasing the rights of blacks and Lincoln believed hat blacks were inferior to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu don't seem to know how to explain how my comments are supposedly racist.
> 
> 
> You constantly claim it, but can't back up your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln won an election, in which only white people voted, as a candidate in favor of increasing rights for blacks, specifically ending slavery.
> 
> 
> He won REELECTION as a candidate waging a bloody horrific war with the stated intent of ending slavery in the South.
Click to expand...


You back my claims each time you respond. You have been explained  as to why your comments are racist.  This tactic is not going to work.

Lincolns intent was tp save the Union.



> *I would save the Union. I would save it the shortest way under the Constitution. The sooner the national authority can be restored; the nearer the Union will be "the Union as it was." If there be those who would not save the Union, unless they could at the same time save slavery, I do not agree with them. If there be those who would not save the Union unless they could at the same time destroy slavery, I do not agree with them. My paramount object in this struggle is to save the Union, and is not either to save or to destroy slavery. *



Abraham Lincoln's Letter to Horace Greeley

And then there is the matter of the election which you say that only whites voted in. Now this illustrates your ability to lie and your refusal to explain the whole story. Lincoln did not run as a candidate in favor of increasing the rights of blacks.



> Abraham Lincoln took the oath as President on March 4, 1861. Among the first words of his Inaugural Address was a pledge (repeating words from an August 1858 speech) intended to placate Southern apprehensions: "I have no purpose, directly or indirectly, to interfere with the institution of slavery in the states where it exists. I believe I have no lawful right to do so, and I have no inclination to do so." Referring to the proposed Crittenden amendment, which would make explicit constitutional protection of slavery where it already existed, he said, "I have no objection to its being made express, and irrevocable." He also promised to support legislation for the capture and return of runaway slaves.



And then there is the little matter that blacks could not legally vote. But hey why include that when we can lie about how only whites voted and how they were all for "increasing the rights of blacks."


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> All though the history books.
> 
> And the civil war was primarily about slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep white people are all through the history books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, because you've found some pictures of some whites fighting against equality for blacks in the past, you consider that to be evidence that all whites fought against such equality in the past (and present?)
> 
> 
> Are you aware that as recently as 1990 the us was still over 80% white?
> 
> How do you think those battles were won? By 10 or 12% overcoming the 80%?
> 
> Hint: The answer to that is NO.
> 
> 
> American whites have been coming down on the side of ever increasing rights for blacks since before the Civil War.
> 
> 
> And now you lefties are gloating over how you will marginalize their descendants once they are a minority.
> 
> 
> Indeed, you often conflate not being a majority to being extinct.
> 
> 
> A very chilling look into your hate filled hearts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You people are vile monsters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .You apparently do no think before you post.
> 
> Yes the 12 percent beat the 80.
> 
> Because a poll was done during the civil rights era and less than 20 percent of al whites thought there s a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 12 doesn't beat 80.
> 
> 
> The majority of the 80 has been on the side of increased rights for blacks time and time again, or the issue would have went the other way.
> 
> 
> Was Lincoln black? Did he win his elections because of the black vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand how your comments are racist. You also don't seem to understand that your making a clam of how whites have been on the side of increasing rights of blacks is nothing to brag about.
> 
> The majority of whites have not been for increasing the rights of blacks and Lincoln believed hat blacks were inferior to whites.
Click to expand...

. Inferior as in being heavily undereducated at the time, then yes "Lincoln" was spot on. Got anymore idiot cherry picking to pick ?? LOL.


----------



## galaxygreen2025

IM2 - Lets Be Clear On Something. I'm not Left Or Right Wing anything. I was just simply saying 'if all whites said yes we are to blame, what would that change'? Clearly nothing because both parties would still be fighting.  I am here to learn about both views. As I am a 'white' female with a Bi Racial child. Who has endured racism from both black and white. Black first when I was with my sons father. He let it be known that I had blood on my hands because I'm white. He let it be heard that for ever time he was called the N word I was to be beaten senseless. He called me a white devil everyday for 3 years. He threatened to spit in my mothers face even when she gave us everything he needed and more. He saw me as a threat when I was trying to show him love and respect. But because I am white he felt it was that I had a hidden agenda. Which was preposterous. Then after leaving him I lived back in my home town. When my child was 3 years of age. Children of 9-12 years of age were calling him the N word. How do you explain to a 3 year old child that because of his skin color people don't like him???!!!!! How!!!???????????????????????? It's fucking sickening to the core that white parents and grandparents are still teaching their kids and grand kids how to hate different People because of the color of their skin!!!!!!!!!!!! You have no idea at all how that makes me feel as a parent none!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> galaxygreen2025 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite - Let's say all whites today say yes we are too blame. How would that change anything? How could whites repay blacks for all those years of pain? It's impossible in my eyes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially as we see here, that lefties just dismiss EVERYTHING that has already been done.
> 
> 
> From the Civil War to quotas to marching with MLK, all dismissed out of hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because nothing has been done. The civil war was not done for us. There are no such thing as quotas, and;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are all those white people correll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are all those white people correll?*​*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are all those white people correll?*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Trying to sum up your idiocy in a few pictures eh ???  If you really showed the history of it all, then you would have to admit finally that you are the racist wanting handouts by way of the long time settled issues now, but in the mean time let those poor whites give up their hardworking tax money to get you a living going like your black Hollywood rap stars eh ?? What's wrong, you can't rap ??  Just add a beat to your mouth running, and you got it.... How much suffering will you be expecting from the poor whites to satisfy your wishful needs or how much wealth do you want transferred from Bill Gates, Warren Buffet, Modonna, Ashely Judd, Steve Jobs family, and on and on it all goes ????? When will you be calling for blacks to stop engaging in institutionalized racism by holding on to (all black college's) that are probably indoctronation centers or to end anything that promotes all black membership or participation ?? When will you end your usery of the white useful idiot's that don't have a clue as to what is really going on in the minds of people like you ??  Name the unsettled programs or issues that target blacks in a racist way in America ?  Why are you not getting a fair shake in America ?  Tell us exactly where you are running into the roadblocks you feel that you can't seem to get beyond, and name the names of the white people now holding you back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . I shouldn't have to show it idiot... All you have to do is look into your cultural changes over time by your own account, and look at how you have moved from slavery to mainstream culture over time, and this by your own desires to be free, and with the help of your white allies throughout time. Now it's just a question as to whether or not you are satisfied or whether you want to be a dominant or domineering culture that wants to rule instead of blend ??  Would have to study African tribal culture in order to find these answers out about your race. In many ways the answers are being read through your actions and culture's of today.
Click to expand...


We were forced to be slaves dumb ass. We don't have to study Africa for shit. Whites have been the ones wanting to be domineering and ruling. They have not wanted to blend into anything. They murdered almost everyone that represented the cultures that were already here when whitey got here. We want the same things whites do.

This again is another example of the amazing amnesia of whites.


----------



## IM2

galaxygreen2025 said:


> IM2 - Lets Be Clear On Something. I'm not Left Or Right Wing anything. I was just simply saying 'if all whites said yes we are to blame, what would that change'? Clearly nothing because both parties would still be fighting.  I am here to learn about both views. As I am a 'white' female with a Bi Racial child. Who has endured racism from both black and white. Black first when I was with my sons father. He let it be known that I had blood on my hands because I'm white. He let it be heard that for ever time he was called the N word I was to be beaten senseless. He called me a white devil everyday for 3 years. He threatened to spit in my mothers face even when she gave us everything he needed and more. He saw me as a threat when I was trying to show him love and respect. But because I am white he felt it was that I had a hidden agenda. Which was preposterous. Then after leaving him I lived back in my home town. When my child was 3 years of age. Children of 9-12 years of age were calling him the N word. How do you explain to a 3 year old child that because of his skin color people don't like him???!!!!! How!!!???????????????????????? It's fucking sickening to the core that white parents and grandparents are still teaching their kids and grand kids how to hate different People because of the color of their skin!!!!!!!!!!!! You have no idea at all how that makes me feel as a parent none!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I understand exactly where you are coming from Galaxygreen. I am explaining to you how blacks  see things. You have not endured racism from both sides. Both sides have not enacted laws denying you of opportunities. You being called a white devil did not deny you of income, education or of work.  These false equivalences get old GG. You got called names, that's what happened to you. You should not have been called those names. Your children should not have been called those names, but to compare that to the racism blacks  have faced is incorrect.


----------



## Zoom-boing

IM2 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> AA was needed and had its place in history.
> 
> That time has passed and it needs to be dissolved.
> 
> Hiring anyone based upon race/orientation/religion, etc is just as bad as not hiring them based on same.
> 
> Duh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites were hired for at least 189 years by race under written law. You do not match that in 50.
> 
> The only  thing AA does is make certain whites do not deny people jobs because of race and only hiring whites because of race,
> 
> The quotes are just anther example of the amazing amnesia of whites.
Click to expand...



Ohhhhh, you find it reprehensible that for 189 years whites rode shotgun over blacks but have zero problem with blacks doing the same.  You think it's okay to "match that" because .... blacks. 

Blacks getting hired because they are black is just as racist as whites getting hired because they are white.

But you don't get that.

Racist much? Of course you do.


----------



## Cossack1483

Let's be clear.  We will have a White Nation.  Dealing with non whites has become too much of a pain in the ass.  Buy your own malt likker.


----------



## beagle9

galaxygreen2025 said:


> IM2 - Lets Be Clear On Something. I'm not Left Or Right Wing anything. I was just simply saying 'if all whites said yes we are to blame, what would that change'? Clearly nothing because both parties would still be fighting.  I am here to learn about both views. As I am a 'white' female with a Bi Racial child. Who has endured racism from both black and white. Black first when I was with my sons father. He let it be known that I had blood on my hands because I'm white. He let it be heard that for ever time he was called the N word I was to be beaten senseless. He called me a white devil everyday for 3 years. He threatened to spit in my mothers face even when she gave us everything he needed and more. He saw me as a threat when I was trying to show him love and respect. But because I am white he felt it was that I had a hidden agenda. Which was preposterous. Then after leaving him I lived back in my home town. When my child was 3 years of age. Children of 9-12 years of age were calling him the N word. How do you explain to a 3 year old child that because of his skin color people don't like him???!!!!! How!!!???????????????????????? It's fucking sickening to the core that white parents and grandparents are still teaching their kids and grand kids how to hate different People because of the color of their skin!!!!!!!!!!!! You have no idea at all how that makes me feel as a parent none!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


. Sickening also that a black female parent in some cases,  is still teaching the child that whites are devil's, and that the reason daddy couldn't make it or left her is because of those white devils. Sickening also that they're are black parents who do stay together, yet they are teaching their children that white folks are the devil as a couple, instead of teaching them that not all white folks are bad. They are having to learn that on their own, but look at the waisted time that causes. IM2 wants to talk about time, but doesn't realize that the actions of racist causes time to either stand still or even reverse in some cases.  Sorry about your hardships in life. Sad story that was, but hopefully you have become stronger in mind body and soul because of it all. White female parents or white parents as a couple teaching racism or racist views to their children is a bad thing also, because not all black people are bad. I think that what happens is that if people have become racist, and it is all because of their being taught that or due their experiences in life, then they teach their children to not put their gaurds down when it comes to being fooled by others, so the child immediately thinks that there is something wrong with a group of people if they were taught to be cautious of that group of people. The bad amongst the groups causes the good to take heed as to what another group might be capable of, and especially if they unite around that bad as a group. Groups must denounce the bad that is within (Muslims for example of this recently), but also be cautious of other groups who are vulnerable to leaning towards the bad within their groups as well.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> galaxygreen2025 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 - Lets Be Clear On Something. I'm not Left Or Right Wing anything. I was just simply saying 'if all whites said yes we are to blame, what would that change'? Clearly nothing because both parties would still be fighting.  I am here to learn about both views. As I am a 'white' female with a Bi Racial child. Who has endured racism from both black and white. Black first when I was with my sons father. He let it be known that I had blood on my hands because I'm white. He let it be heard that for ever time he was called the N word I was to be beaten senseless. He called me a white devil everyday for 3 years. He threatened to spit in my mothers face even when she gave us everything he needed and more. He saw me as a threat when I was trying to show him love and respect. But because I am white he felt it was that I had a hidden agenda. Which was preposterous. Then after leaving him I lived back in my home town. When my child was 3 years of age. Children of 9-12 years of age were calling him the N word. How do you explain to a 3 year old child that because of his skin color people don't like him???!!!!! How!!!???????????????????????? It's fucking sickening to the core that white parents and grandparents are still teaching their kids and grand kids how to hate different People because of the color of their skin!!!!!!!!!!!! You have no idea at all how that makes me feel as a parent none!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> . Sickening also that a black female parent in some cases,  is still teaching the child that whites are devil's, and that the reason daddy couldn't make it or left her is because of those white devils. Sickening also that they're are black parents who do stay together, yet they are teaching their children that white folks are the devil as a couple, instead of teaching them that not all white folks are bad. They are having to learn that on their own, but look at the waisted time that causes. IM2 wants to talk about time, but doesn't realize that the actions of racist causes time to either stand still or even reverse in some cases.  Sorry about your hardships in life. Sad story that was, but hopefully you have become stronger in mind body and soul because of it all. White female parents or white parents as a couple teaching racism or racist views to their children is a bad thing also, because not all black people are bad. I think that what happens is that if people have become racist, and it is all because of their being taught that or due their experiences in life, then they teach their children to not put their gaurds down when it comes to being fooled by others, so the child immediately thinks that there is something wrong with a group of people if they were taught to be cautious of that group of people. The bad amongst the groups causes the good to take heed as to what another group might be capable of, and especially if they unite around that bad as a group. Groups must denounce the bad that is within (Muslims for example of this recently), but also be cautious of other groups who are vulnerable to leaning towards the bad within their groups as well.
Click to expand...


All these false equivalences are another display of the amazing amnesia of whites.


----------



## IM2

Zoom-boing said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> AA was needed and had its place in history.
> 
> That time has passed and it needs to be dissolved.
> 
> Hiring anyone based upon race/orientation/religion, etc is just as bad as not hiring them based on same.
> 
> Duh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites were hired for at least 189 years by race under written law. You do not match that in 50.
> 
> The only  thing AA does is make certain whites do not deny people jobs because of race and only hiring whites because of race,
> 
> The quotes are just anther example of the amazing amnesia of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh, you find it reprehensible that for 189 years whites rode shotgun over blacks but have zero problem with blacks doing the same.  You think it's okay to "match that" because .... blacks.
> 
> Blacks getting hired because they are black is just as racist as whites getting hired because they are white.
> 
> But you don't get that.
> 
> Racist much? Of course you do.
Click to expand...


But that's not what's happening.


----------



## IM2

*Isaiah 10 New International Version (NIV)


10 Woe to those who make unjust laws,
to those who issue oppressive decrees,
2 to deprive the poor of their rights
and withhold justice from the oppressed of my people,.
making widows their prey
and robbing the fatherless.
3 What will you do on the day of reckoning,.
when disaster comes from afar?
To whom will you run for help? .
Where will you leave your riches?
4 Nothing will remain but to cringe among the captivesI.
or fall among the slain..

Yet for all this, his anger is not turned away,.
his hand is still upraised.*


----------



## Unkotare

Cossack1483 said:


> Let's be clear.  We will have a White Nation.  ....



Where? When? Who is "we"?


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> galaxygreen2025 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite - Let's say all whites today say yes we are too blame. How would that change anything? How could whites repay blacks for all those years of pain? It's impossible in my eyes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially as we see here, that lefties just dismiss EVERYTHING that has already been done.
> 
> 
> From the Civil War to quotas to marching with MLK, all dismissed out of hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because nothing has been done. The civil war was not done for us. There are no such thing as quotas, and;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are all those white people correll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are all those white people correll?*​*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are all those white people correll?*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All though the history books.
> 
> And the civil war was primarily about slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No the civil war was not primarily about slavery. It was about slavery only to the confederacy. Now  since life went on after the civil war, if whites were so great as to have sacrificed all those lives to free us explain segregation.
> 
> *Why did the civil rights movement happen almost 100 years after the abolition of slavery?*
> I wonder if many americans realized that slavery was bad in 1860s, how come it took so long (a century?) for civil right movement to gain momentum? What was going on in the country between 1860s to 1960s? Was civil liberty movement actually brewing up quitely for the whole century but didn't find enough momentum to bring forth a change until 1960s?
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Civil Rights Act:  1866
Click to expand...

.


----------



## Unkotare

Enforcement Act of 1870


----------



## Cossack1483

Unkotare said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be clear.  We will have a White Nation.  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where? When? Who is "we"?
Click to expand...


White emboldenment always disrupts the kaffir


----------



## Unkotare

Enforcement Act of 1871


----------



## Unkotare

Cossack1483 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be clear.  We will have a White Nation.  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where? When? Who is "we"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White emboldenment always disrupts the kaffir
Click to expand...



Answer the questions, headcase.


----------



## Unkotare

Civil Rights Act of 1875


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for you to back up your shit, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you can show me how all these things you claim discriminate against whites have had  a disparate impact on whites  then talk to me about backing something up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, since the effective 230 point bonus that blacks get in Ivy League admissions does not result in disproportionate black representation, you are arguing that that means it does not discriminate against whites who don't get the slots they deserve based on their merit?
> 
> 
> The fact that blacks still manage to fail to achieve scores good enough to be proportionately represented in Ivy League schools DESPITE the massive discrimination in their favor, ie 230 points,
> 
> 
> does not mean that the discrimination does not occur.
> 
> 
> 
> or that there are not whites who have been cheated out of the slots they deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> It just means that the discrimination is out weighted by the education gap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except blacks are not failing. Ivy league schools are not the only universities. Nor are whites getting cheated out of spots.
> 
> And you still don't show us any supporting evidence of this 230 points. Nor do you mention the legacy admissions whites get.
> 
> You have no argument to make based on fact or reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are 13% of the us population and despite the 230 point discrimination in their favor, average about 7% of Ivy League admissions.
> 
> They thus fail to get admitted proportionately to their population.
> 
> 
> The 230 point bonus blacks get mean that whites ARE getting cheated. That is what that means.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link to the pdf of the actual study. Read it and knock of your crazy ass denial of reality.
> 
> 
> https://www.princeton.edu/~tje/files/Admission Preferences Espenshade Chung Walling Dec 2004.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "To examine these questions, we use data from the National Study of College Experience (NSCE), a project whose purpose is to understand the paths different students follow through higher education. Ten academically selective colleges and universities participated in the NSCE and supplied individual-level data on all persons who applied for admission in the fall of 1983 (or a nearby year), 1993, and 1997.2 These data include whether an applicant was accepted, together with a string of variables on applicant characteristics from the application form and, if the student subsequently enrolled at that institution, additional information on financial aid and academic performance in college. The information for this analysis comes from three private research universities that represent the top tier of American higher education. These are not the only NSCE schools that give admission preferences to underrepresented minority students, athletes, or legacies, but they were able to provide complete information for all three entering cohorts in our data on whether an applicant fell into any of these groups. Legacies are children or other close relatives of alumni. Athletes are defined as individuals who are recruited by athletic programs, typically meaning that they appear on coaches’ recruiting lists or are otherwise of Olympic or star athletic caliber. Table 1 contains a brief overview of the data. Altogether there are 124,374 applicant records, slightly more than half of which came from men. Approximately 80 percent of applicants had ‘‘recentered’’ SAT scores of 1200 or better, and the mean score for all applicants was 1332.3"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are thousands of Universities besides Ivy league ones. This is not 1997. Apparently those in the Ivy League admissions figured that being white was a 230 point advantage. You seem unable to understand who makes these determinations and why things are determined as such. Therefore your arguments is weak and without merit.
> 
> This again is part of the amazing amnesia of whites.
Click to expand...



That was fast reading on your part. You read the whole 25 pages of the study? WOW.


NO, they did not "figure" that white skin in worth 230 points.


The study documents that those who make the admissions determinations discriminate in favor of blacks to the tune of 230 points.


Stating that my argument is without merit while ignoring a peer reviewed academic study that proves massive and widespread discrimination in favor of black applicants is an act of pure dishonesty.


Your ignore hard data that is right in front of your face, in favor of your emotional need to justify your hatred of whites and to justify your side's discrimination against them.


----------



## Zoom-boing

IM2 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> AA was needed and had its place in history.
> 
> That time has passed and it needs to be dissolved.
> 
> Hiring anyone based upon race/orientation/religion, etc is just as bad as not hiring them based on same.
> 
> Duh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites were hired for at least 189 years by race under written law. You do not match that in 50.
> 
> The only  thing AA does is make certain whites do not deny people jobs because of race and only hiring whites because of race,
> 
> The quotes are just anther example of the amazing amnesia of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh, you find it reprehensible that for 189 years whites rode shotgun over blacks but have zero problem with blacks doing the same.  You think it's okay to "match that" because .... blacks.
> 
> Blacks getting hired because they are black is just as racist as whites getting hired because they are white.
> 
> But you don't get that.
> 
> Racist much? Of course you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But that's not what's happening.
Click to expand...


Meeting race quotas doesn't happen? 

Okay you go with that.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you can show me how all these things you claim discriminate against whites have had  a disparate impact on whites  then talk to me about backing something up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, since the effective 230 point bonus that blacks get in Ivy League admissions does not result in disproportionate black representation, you are arguing that that means it does not discriminate against whites who don't get the slots they deserve based on their merit?
> 
> 
> The fact that blacks still manage to fail to achieve scores good enough to be proportionately represented in Ivy League schools DESPITE the massive discrimination in their favor, ie 230 points,
> 
> 
> does not mean that the discrimination does not occur.
> 
> 
> 
> or that there are not whites who have been cheated out of the slots they deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> It just means that the discrimination is out weighted by the education gap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except blacks are not failing. Ivy league schools are not the only universities. Nor are whites getting cheated out of spots.
> 
> And you still don't show us any supporting evidence of this 230 points. Nor do you mention the legacy admissions whites get.
> 
> You have no argument to make based on fact or reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are 13% of the us population and despite the 230 point discrimination in their favor, average about 7% of Ivy League admissions.
> 
> They thus fail to get admitted proportionately to their population.
> 
> 
> The 230 point bonus blacks get mean that whites ARE getting cheated. That is what that means.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link to the pdf of the actual study. Read it and knock of your crazy ass denial of reality.
> 
> 
> https://www.princeton.edu/~tje/files/Admission Preferences Espenshade Chung Walling Dec 2004.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "To examine these questions, we use data from the National Study of College Experience (NSCE), a project whose purpose is to understand the paths different students follow through higher education. Ten academically selective colleges and universities participated in the NSCE and supplied individual-level data on all persons who applied for admission in the fall of 1983 (or a nearby year), 1993, and 1997.2 These data include whether an applicant was accepted, together with a string of variables on applicant characteristics from the application form and, if the student subsequently enrolled at that institution, additional information on financial aid and academic performance in college. The information for this analysis comes from three private research universities that represent the top tier of American higher education. These are not the only NSCE schools that give admission preferences to underrepresented minority students, athletes, or legacies, but they were able to provide complete information for all three entering cohorts in our data on whether an applicant fell into any of these groups. Legacies are children or other close relatives of alumni. Athletes are defined as individuals who are recruited by athletic programs, typically meaning that they appear on coaches’ recruiting lists or are otherwise of Olympic or star athletic caliber. Table 1 contains a brief overview of the data. Altogether there are 124,374 applicant records, slightly more than half of which came from men. Approximately 80 percent of applicants had ‘‘recentered’’ SAT scores of 1200 or better, and the mean score for all applicants was 1332.3"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are thousands of Universities besides Ivy league ones. This is not 1997. Apparently those in the Ivy League admissions figured that being white was a 230 point advantage. You seem unable to understand who makes these determinations and why things are determined as such. Therefore your arguments is weak and without merit.
> 
> This again is part of the amazing amnesia of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was fast reading on your part. You read the whole 25 pages of the study? WOW.
> 
> 
> NO, they did not "figure" that white skin in worth 230 points.
> 
> 
> The study documents that those who make the admissions determinations discriminate in favor of blacks to the tune of 230 points.
> 
> 
> Stating that my argument is without merit while ignoring a peer reviewed academic study that proves massive and widespread discrimination in favor of black applicants is an act of pure dishonesty.
> 
> 
> Your ignore hard data that is right in front of your face, in favor of your emotional need to justify your hatred of whites and to justify your side's discrimination against them.
Click to expand...


You argument is without merit because it's been shown that SAT scores don't indicate anything.

I don't hate whites. I don't like racist whites like you.

Look dumb ass if blacks got 230 points it means that white skin was worth 230 more points than black skin. You want to keep whining about how unfair things are for whites and that why you refuse to see this simple fact that YOU bought up. There is no discrimination against whites. .Discrimination is not that you get the majority of all jobs and admissions. And that's what you are trying to call discrimination against whites.


----------



## IM2

Zoom-boing said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> AA was needed and had its place in history.
> 
> That time has passed and it needs to be dissolved.
> 
> Hiring anyone based upon race/orientation/religion, etc is just as bad as not hiring them based on same.
> 
> Duh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites were hired for at least 189 years by race under written law. You do not match that in 50.
> 
> The only  thing AA does is make certain whites do not deny people jobs because of race and only hiring whites because of race,
> 
> The quotes are just anther example of the amazing amnesia of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh, you find it reprehensible that for 189 years whites rode shotgun over blacks but have zero problem with blacks doing the same.  You think it's okay to "match that" because .... blacks.
> 
> Blacks getting hired because they are black is just as racist as whites getting hired because they are white.
> 
> But you don't get that.
> 
> Racist much? Of course you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But that's not what's happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meeting race quotas doesn't happen?
> 
> Okay you go with that.
Click to expand...


.No they don't. Unless you are in a business that has been shown by documented evidence to still be practicing racial discrimination.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> [... it's been shown that SAT scores don't indicate anything.
> 
> ....





Where has that been shown?


----------



## beagle9

Give us your input on this guy IM2..  
Do you agree or not ?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, since the effective 230 point bonus that blacks get in Ivy League admissions does not result in disproportionate black representation, you are arguing that that means it does not discriminate against whites who don't get the slots they deserve based on their merit?
> 
> 
> The fact that blacks still manage to fail to achieve scores good enough to be proportionately represented in Ivy League schools DESPITE the massive discrimination in their favor, ie 230 points,
> 
> 
> does not mean that the discrimination does not occur.
> 
> 
> 
> or that there are not whites who have been cheated out of the slots they deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> It just means that the discrimination is out weighted by the education gap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except blacks are not failing. Ivy league schools are not the only universities. Nor are whites getting cheated out of spots.
> 
> And you still don't show us any supporting evidence of this 230 points. Nor do you mention the legacy admissions whites get.
> 
> You have no argument to make based on fact or reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are 13% of the us population and despite the 230 point discrimination in their favor, average about 7% of Ivy League admissions.
> 
> They thus fail to get admitted proportionately to their population.
> 
> 
> The 230 point bonus blacks get mean that whites ARE getting cheated. That is what that means.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link to the pdf of the actual study. Read it and knock of your crazy ass denial of reality.
> 
> 
> https://www.princeton.edu/~tje/files/Admission Preferences Espenshade Chung Walling Dec 2004.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "To examine these questions, we use data from the National Study of College Experience (NSCE), a project whose purpose is to understand the paths different students follow through higher education. Ten academically selective colleges and universities participated in the NSCE and supplied individual-level data on all persons who applied for admission in the fall of 1983 (or a nearby year), 1993, and 1997.2 These data include whether an applicant was accepted, together with a string of variables on applicant characteristics from the application form and, if the student subsequently enrolled at that institution, additional information on financial aid and academic performance in college. The information for this analysis comes from three private research universities that represent the top tier of American higher education. These are not the only NSCE schools that give admission preferences to underrepresented minority students, athletes, or legacies, but they were able to provide complete information for all three entering cohorts in our data on whether an applicant fell into any of these groups. Legacies are children or other close relatives of alumni. Athletes are defined as individuals who are recruited by athletic programs, typically meaning that they appear on coaches’ recruiting lists or are otherwise of Olympic or star athletic caliber. Table 1 contains a brief overview of the data. Altogether there are 124,374 applicant records, slightly more than half of which came from men. Approximately 80 percent of applicants had ‘‘recentered’’ SAT scores of 1200 or better, and the mean score for all applicants was 1332.3"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are thousands of Universities besides Ivy league ones. This is not 1997. Apparently those in the Ivy League admissions figured that being white was a 230 point advantage. You seem unable to understand who makes these determinations and why things are determined as such. Therefore your arguments is weak and without merit.
> 
> This again is part of the amazing amnesia of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was fast reading on your part. You read the whole 25 pages of the study? WOW.
> 
> 
> NO, they did not "figure" that white skin in worth 230 points.
> 
> 
> The study documents that those who make the admissions determinations discriminate in favor of blacks to the tune of 230 points.
> 
> 
> Stating that my argument is without merit while ignoring a peer reviewed academic study that proves massive and widespread discrimination in favor of black applicants is an act of pure dishonesty.
> 
> 
> Your ignore hard data that is right in front of your face, in favor of your emotional need to justify your hatred of whites and to justify your side's discrimination against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You argument is without merit because it's been shown that SAT scores don't indicate anything.
> 
> I don't hate whites. I don't like racist whites like you.
> 
> Look dumb ass if blacks got 230 points it means that white skin was worth 230 more points than black skin. You want to keep whining about how unfair things are for whites and that why you refuse to see this simple fact that YOU bought up. There is no discrimination against whites. .Discrimination is not that you get the majority of all jobs and admissions. And that's what you are trying to call discrimination against whites.
Click to expand...


No, your argument is without merit.

What are you talking about White skin is worth 230 more points?
No, it's really not.

The colleges are so desperate to fill in Blacks in their ranks, that they'll undercut higher performing Whites, and Asians just to fill Black quotas.
That's most certainly reverse discrimination, it's institutional racism.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Especially as we see here, that lefties just dismiss EVERYTHING that has already been done.
> 
> 
> From the Civil War to quotas to marching with MLK, all dismissed out of hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because nothing has been done. The civil war was not done for us. There are no such thing as quotas, and;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are all those white people correll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are all those white people correll?*​*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are all those white people correll?*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Trying to sum up your idiocy in a few pictures eh ???  If you really showed the history of it all, then you would have to admit finally that you are the racist wanting handouts by way of the long time settled issues now, but in the mean time let those poor whites give up their hardworking tax money to get you a living going like your black Hollywood rap stars eh ?? What's wrong, you can't rap ??  Just add a beat to your mouth running, and you got it.... How much suffering will you be expecting from the poor whites to satisfy your wishful needs or how much wealth do you want transferred from Bill Gates, Warren Buffet, Modonna, Ashely Judd, Steve Jobs family, and on and on it all goes ????? When will you be calling for blacks to stop engaging in institutionalized racism by holding on to (all black college's) that are probably indoctronation centers or to end anything that promotes all black membership or participation ?? When will you end your usery of the white useful idiot's that don't have a clue as to what is really going on in the minds of people like you ??  Name the unsettled programs or issues that target blacks in a racist way in America ?  Why are you not getting a fair shake in America ?  Tell us exactly where you are running into the roadblocks you feel that you can't seem to get beyond, and name the names of the white people now holding you back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . I shouldn't have to show it idiot... All you have to do is look into your cultural changes over time by your own account, and look at how you have moved from slavery to mainstream culture over time, and this by your own desires to be free, and with the help of your white allies throughout time. Now it's just a question as to whether or not you are satisfied or whether you want to be a dominant or domineering culture that wants to rule instead of blend ??  Would have to study African tribal culture in order to find these answers out about your race. In many ways the answers are being read through your actions and culture's of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We want the same things whites do.
Click to expand...


Then you work hard, save hard, and get an education.

The way you go about things with your hand open demanding Whitey to owe you the loot, is a wonderful way to piss off Whites.
Just sayin'.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> AA was needed and had its place in history.
> 
> That time has passed and it needs to be dissolved.
> 
> Hiring anyone based upon race/orientation/religion, etc is just as bad as not hiring them based on same.
> 
> Duh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites were hired for at least 189 years by race under written law. You do not match that in 50.
> 
> The only  thing AA does is make certain whites do not deny people jobs because of race and only hiring whites because of race,
> 
> The quotes are just anther example of the amazing amnesia of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh, you find it reprehensible that for 189 years whites rode shotgun over blacks but have zero problem with blacks doing the same.  You think it's okay to "match that" because .... blacks.
> 
> Blacks getting hired because they are black is just as racist as whites getting hired because they are white.
> 
> But you don't get that.
> 
> Racist much? Of course you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But that's not what's happening.
Click to expand...


Your plans would cause an extensive increase in a anti-Black bash lash.
It's no wonder why most of the elite despite their Liberal positions, won't go as far as you do.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> AA was needed and had its place in history.
> 
> That time has passed and it needs to be dissolved.
> 
> Hiring anyone based upon race/orientation/religion, etc is just as bad as not hiring them based on same.
> 
> Duh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites were hired for at least 189 years by race under written law. You do not match that in 50.
> 
> The only  thing AA does is make certain whites do not deny people jobs because of race and only hiring whites because of race,
> 
> The quotes are just anther example of the amazing amnesia of whites.
Click to expand...


Not necessarily, White Catholics, and Jews didn't always have such a easy time getting hired, and neither did Asians.
All 3 of these groups are successful in the U.S.A, today.

Maybe because they're doing something right, and you're doing something wrong?


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [... it's been shown that SAT scores don't indicate anything.
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where has that been shown?
Click to expand...


This evidence has existed for a few years outside of the racist white victimization community.

*Do ACT and SAT scores really matter? New study says they shouldn’t*



> According to the data, if high school grades are not high, good testing does not promise college success. Students with good grades and modest testing did better in college than students with higher testing and lower high school grades.



Do ACT and SAT scores really matter? New study says they shouldn't

*New Study: SAT Scores Not the Only Indicator of College Success*



> “Human intelligence is so multifaceted, so complex, so varied, that no standardized testing system can be expected to capture it,” says William Hiss, the study’s main author. Hiss is the former dean of admissions at Bates College in Lewiston, Maine — one of the nation’s first test-optional schools — and has been conducting similar research for a number of years.



New Study: SAT Scores Not the Only Indicator of College Success

*Standardized tests not always best indicator of success*



> Standardized tests such as the SAT and ACT have long been used in college admissions to sort through thousands of applications. Whether or not such tests accurately assess a student’s ability to succeed in higher education is up for debate, but a Penn State expert says that, ultimately, current classroom performance is what prepares a student for admission -- and test day -- better than cramming or retesting to boost scores.



Standardized tests not always best indicator of success | Penn State University

*To predict a student’s future success, look at their grades, not their IQ or SAT score*



> Colleges and employers interested in predicting the success of applicants would do better to look at a student’s grades, which measure personality traits, like grit and attention to detail, more effectively than IQ and SAT tests, according to a recent study from a team led by James Heckman, the Nobel Prize-winning economist from the University of Chicago. The research was released as a discussion paper by the IZA Institute of Labour Economics.



To predict a student's future success, look at their grades, not their IQ or SAT score

I can  show many more studies that show SATS scores really are not a predictor of anything but what you remembered on the morning you took the test..

SAT Scores not an indicaroe of sucess - Yahoo Search Results[/QUOTE]


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> Give us your input on this guy IM2..
> Do you agree or not ?



I think you spent a lot of time to go find a black person who validates your racist views. That's what I think.

*White Privilege Even Applies To Riots - The Proof Is In The Pumpkins*


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except blacks are not failing. Ivy league schools are not the only universities. Nor are whites getting cheated out of spots.
> 
> And you still don't show us any supporting evidence of this 230 points. Nor do you mention the legacy admissions whites get.
> 
> You have no argument to make based on fact or reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are 13% of the us population and despite the 230 point discrimination in their favor, average about 7% of Ivy League admissions.
> 
> They thus fail to get admitted proportionately to their population.
> 
> 
> The 230 point bonus blacks get mean that whites ARE getting cheated. That is what that means.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link to the pdf of the actual study. Read it and knock of your crazy ass denial of reality.
> 
> 
> https://www.princeton.edu/~tje/files/Admission Preferences Espenshade Chung Walling Dec 2004.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "To examine these questions, we use data from the National Study of College Experience (NSCE), a project whose purpose is to understand the paths different students follow through higher education. Ten academically selective colleges and universities participated in the NSCE and supplied individual-level data on all persons who applied for admission in the fall of 1983 (or a nearby year), 1993, and 1997.2 These data include whether an applicant was accepted, together with a string of variables on applicant characteristics from the application form and, if the student subsequently enrolled at that institution, additional information on financial aid and academic performance in college. The information for this analysis comes from three private research universities that represent the top tier of American higher education. These are not the only NSCE schools that give admission preferences to underrepresented minority students, athletes, or legacies, but they were able to provide complete information for all three entering cohorts in our data on whether an applicant fell into any of these groups. Legacies are children or other close relatives of alumni. Athletes are defined as individuals who are recruited by athletic programs, typically meaning that they appear on coaches’ recruiting lists or are otherwise of Olympic or star athletic caliber. Table 1 contains a brief overview of the data. Altogether there are 124,374 applicant records, slightly more than half of which came from men. Approximately 80 percent of applicants had ‘‘recentered’’ SAT scores of 1200 or better, and the mean score for all applicants was 1332.3"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are thousands of Universities besides Ivy league ones. This is not 1997. Apparently those in the Ivy League admissions figured that being white was a 230 point advantage. You seem unable to understand who makes these determinations and why things are determined as such. Therefore your arguments is weak and without merit.
> 
> This again is part of the amazing amnesia of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was fast reading on your part. You read the whole 25 pages of the study? WOW.
> 
> 
> NO, they did not "figure" that white skin in worth 230 points.
> 
> 
> The study documents that those who make the admissions determinations discriminate in favor of blacks to the tune of 230 points.
> 
> 
> Stating that my argument is without merit while ignoring a peer reviewed academic study that proves massive and widespread discrimination in favor of black applicants is an act of pure dishonesty.
> 
> 
> Your ignore hard data that is right in front of your face, in favor of your emotional need to justify your hatred of whites and to justify your side's discrimination against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You argument is without merit because it's been shown that SAT scores don't indicate anything.
> 
> I don't hate whites. I don't like racist whites like you.
> 
> Look dumb ass if blacks got 230 points it means that white skin was worth 230 more points than black skin. You want to keep whining about how unfair things are for whites and that why you refuse to see this simple fact that YOU bought up. There is no discrimination against whites. .Discrimination is not that you get the majority of all jobs and admissions. And that's what you are trying to call discrimination against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, your argument is without merit.
> 
> What are you talking about White skin is worth 230 more points?
> No, it's really not.
> 
> The colleges are so desperate to fill in Blacks in their ranks, that they'll undercut higher performing Whites, and Asians just to fill Black quotas.
> That's most certainly reverse discrimination, it's institutional racism.
Click to expand...

I will ask you one more time

Name me the colleges and uni's where black people are let in with lower scores.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except blacks are not failing. Ivy league schools are not the only universities. Nor are whites getting cheated out of spots.
> 
> And you still don't show us any supporting evidence of this 230 points. Nor do you mention the legacy admissions whites get.
> 
> You have no argument to make based on fact or reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are 13% of the us population and despite the 230 point discrimination in their favor, average about 7% of Ivy League admissions.
> 
> They thus fail to get admitted proportionately to their population.
> 
> 
> The 230 point bonus blacks get mean that whites ARE getting cheated. That is what that means.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link to the pdf of the actual study. Read it and knock of your crazy ass denial of reality.
> 
> 
> https://www.princeton.edu/~tje/files/Admission Preferences Espenshade Chung Walling Dec 2004.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "To examine these questions, we use data from the National Study of College Experience (NSCE), a project whose purpose is to understand the paths different students follow through higher education. Ten academically selective colleges and universities participated in the NSCE and supplied individual-level data on all persons who applied for admission in the fall of 1983 (or a nearby year), 1993, and 1997.2 These data include whether an applicant was accepted, together with a string of variables on applicant characteristics from the application form and, if the student subsequently enrolled at that institution, additional information on financial aid and academic performance in college. The information for this analysis comes from three private research universities that represent the top tier of American higher education. These are not the only NSCE schools that give admission preferences to underrepresented minority students, athletes, or legacies, but they were able to provide complete information for all three entering cohorts in our data on whether an applicant fell into any of these groups. Legacies are children or other close relatives of alumni. Athletes are defined as individuals who are recruited by athletic programs, typically meaning that they appear on coaches’ recruiting lists or are otherwise of Olympic or star athletic caliber. Table 1 contains a brief overview of the data. Altogether there are 124,374 applicant records, slightly more than half of which came from men. Approximately 80 percent of applicants had ‘‘recentered’’ SAT scores of 1200 or better, and the mean score for all applicants was 1332.3"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are thousands of Universities besides Ivy league ones. This is not 1997. Apparently those in the Ivy League admissions figured that being white was a 230 point advantage. You seem unable to understand who makes these determinations and why things are determined as such. Therefore your arguments is weak and without merit.
> 
> This again is part of the amazing amnesia of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was fast reading on your part. You read the whole 25 pages of the study? WOW.
> 
> 
> NO, they did not "figure" that white skin in worth 230 points.
> 
> 
> The study documents that those who make the admissions determinations discriminate in favor of blacks to the tune of 230 points.
> 
> 
> Stating that my argument is without merit while ignoring a peer reviewed academic study that proves massive and widespread discrimination in favor of black applicants is an act of pure dishonesty.
> 
> 
> Your ignore hard data that is right in front of your face, in favor of your emotional need to justify your hatred of whites and to justify your side's discrimination against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You argument is without merit because it's been shown that SAT scores don't indicate anything.
> 
> I don't hate whites. I don't like racist whites like you.
> 
> Look dumb ass if blacks got 230 points it means that white skin was worth 230 more points than black skin. You want to keep whining about how unfair things are for whites and that why you refuse to see this simple fact that YOU bought up. There is no discrimination against whites. .Discrimination is not that you get the majority of all jobs and admissions. And that's what you are trying to call discrimination against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, your argument is without merit.
> 
> What are you talking about White skin is worth 230 more points?
> No, it's really not.
> 
> The colleges are so desperate to fill in Blacks in their ranks, that they'll undercut higher performing Whites, and Asians just to fill Black quotas.
> That's most certainly reverse discrimination, it's institutional racism.
Click to expand...


My argument has 240 years of history that gives it the utmost merit.

If blacks are getting 230 points it means whites have a 230 point advantage because of their race so then blacks are given 230 points to even the score.

It's not racism, its not discrimination. These colleges have GPA standards ,  If  backs are underperforming blacks  get suspended or kicked out of that college The SAT score is not an indicator of college work


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are 13% of the us population and despite the 230 point discrimination in their favor, average about 7% of Ivy League admissions.
> 
> They thus fail to get admitted proportionately to their population.
> 
> 
> The 230 point bonus blacks get mean that whites ARE getting cheated. That is what that means.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link to the pdf of the actual study. Read it and knock of your crazy ass denial of reality.
> 
> 
> https://www.princeton.edu/~tje/files/Admission Preferences Espenshade Chung Walling Dec 2004.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "To examine these questions, we use data from the National Study of College Experience (NSCE), a project whose purpose is to understand the paths different students follow through higher education. Ten academically selective colleges and universities participated in the NSCE and supplied individual-level data on all persons who applied for admission in the fall of 1983 (or a nearby year), 1993, and 1997.2 These data include whether an applicant was accepted, together with a string of variables on applicant characteristics from the application form and, if the student subsequently enrolled at that institution, additional information on financial aid and academic performance in college. The information for this analysis comes from three private research universities that represent the top tier of American higher education. These are not the only NSCE schools that give admission preferences to underrepresented minority students, athletes, or legacies, but they were able to provide complete information for all three entering cohorts in our data on whether an applicant fell into any of these groups. Legacies are children or other close relatives of alumni. Athletes are defined as individuals who are recruited by athletic programs, typically meaning that they appear on coaches’ recruiting lists or are otherwise of Olympic or star athletic caliber. Table 1 contains a brief overview of the data. Altogether there are 124,374 applicant records, slightly more than half of which came from men. Approximately 80 percent of applicants had ‘‘recentered’’ SAT scores of 1200 or better, and the mean score for all applicants was 1332.3"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of Universities besides Ivy league ones. This is not 1997. Apparently those in the Ivy League admissions figured that being white was a 230 point advantage. You seem unable to understand who makes these determinations and why things are determined as such. Therefore your arguments is weak and without merit.
> 
> This again is part of the amazing amnesia of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was fast reading on your part. You read the whole 25 pages of the study? WOW.
> 
> 
> NO, they did not "figure" that white skin in worth 230 points.
> 
> 
> The study documents that those who make the admissions determinations discriminate in favor of blacks to the tune of 230 points.
> 
> 
> Stating that my argument is without merit while ignoring a peer reviewed academic study that proves massive and widespread discrimination in favor of black applicants is an act of pure dishonesty.
> 
> 
> Your ignore hard data that is right in front of your face, in favor of your emotional need to justify your hatred of whites and to justify your side's discrimination against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You argument is without merit because it's been shown that SAT scores don't indicate anything.
> 
> I don't hate whites. I don't like racist whites like you.
> 
> Look dumb ass if blacks got 230 points it means that white skin was worth 230 more points than black skin. You want to keep whining about how unfair things are for whites and that why you refuse to see this simple fact that YOU bought up. There is no discrimination against whites. .Discrimination is not that you get the majority of all jobs and admissions. And that's what you are trying to call discrimination against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, your argument is without merit.
> 
> What are you talking about White skin is worth 230 more points?
> No, it's really not.
> 
> The colleges are so desperate to fill in Blacks in their ranks, that they'll undercut higher performing Whites, and Asians just to fill Black quotas.
> That's most certainly reverse discrimination, it's institutional racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will ask you one more time
> 
> Name me the colleges and uni's where black people are let in with lower scores.
Click to expand...


He can't.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu asked me a stupid question about a respond I made to paul's post.
> 
> 
> I clarified it for you, and instead of having something to say about Paul's post or my response, you simply call me racist, with more words.
> 
> I want to be clear about this.
> 
> I have seen that lefties like yourself have misused the term racism to the point that you don't have clue what it really means and you almost exclusively use it to deflect from your own failures.
> 
> 
> AND thus when you use it to insult someone, ie "racist" you are in effect just calling them a slur with no deeper meaning.
> 
> 
> Thus in that case, I like to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Such as
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU YOU ASSHOLE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a racist. That's not a slur.It's an accurate description of a white man who claims that blacks should be grateful to whites for some imagined sacrifices he thinks whites have made for blacks.
> 
> You see loon, those whites you described are not being called racists  just for being white. They are not called racists at all. For they are not the ones who tell us we should be glad for a half done job and how happy we should be that racism isn't done like it used to be. They are not the ones telling  us even as we were born here and that most of our families have been in America far longer that most of you right wing racists, that we need to go back to Arica if we don't like how we are treated here.
> 
> You see stupid as fuck white boy, we do not call all whites racist. We call whites like YOU that because that is what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Essien posted that he suspects Jolie of adopting and raising her black daughter to be a sex slave.
> 
> You attacked me for calling him racist, and let that raving lunacy pass unchallenged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu asked me a stupid question about a respond I made to paul's post.
> 
> 
> I clarified it for you, and instead of having something to say about Paul's post or my response, you simply call me racist, with more words.
> 
> I want to be clear about this.
> 
> I have seen that lefties like yourself have misused the term racism to the point that you don't have clue what it really means and you almost exclusively use it to deflect from your own failures.
> 
> 
> AND thus when you use it to insult someone, ie "racist" you are in effect just calling them a slur with no deeper meaning.
> 
> 
> Thus in that case, I like to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Such as
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU YOU ASSHOLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a racist. That's not a slur.It's an accurate description of a white man who claims that blacks should be grateful to whites for some imagined sacrifices he thinks whites have made for blacks.
> 
> You see loon, those whites you described are not being called racists  just for being white. They are not called racists at all. For they are not the ones who tell us we should be glad for a half done job and how happy we should be that racism isn't done like it used to be. They are not the ones telling  us even as we were born here and that most of our families have been in America far longer that most of you right wing racists, that we need to go back to Arica if we don't like how we are treated here.
> 
> You see stupid as fuck white boy, we do not call all whites racist. We call whites like YOU that because that is what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Essien posted that he suspects Jolie of adopting and raising her black daughter to be a sex slave.
> 
> You attacked me for calling him racist, and let that raving lunacy pass unchallenged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So while you say the exact same crazy shit as every other white racist here, you want me to denounce Essen because he doesn't trust white people. You can't understand why someone black might not trust whites. Such is the nature of the white psychosis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've challenged you to back up your bullshit accusation of "racism" and you have been unable to do so, yet you keep calling me slurs.
> 
> 
> In order to maintain my policy of treating people with the same respect they show me,
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU YOU ASSHOLE LIAR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've proven it plenty.
Click to expand...



You've done nothing to back prove your vile, bullshit accusation.


Repeatedly stating it is not proving it. 


You CAN'T back it up, because it is complete bullshit.


Being against the anti-white discrimination, which I have actually supported with links to peer reviewed academic studies, 

is not being racist.


I've now demonstrated that you are unable to support your vile smears of me.


This is where you have a either or choice.


Knock off your bullshit name calling and admit you were wrong,


Or keep smearing me with false accusations in a cowardly attempt to hide the fact that you are the one actually supporting racist policies.



Before you act, consider that by actively and knowing choosing to continue on in your current path, now that I have rubbed your face in the Truth, is to knowingly choosing to be that which you claim to hate, ie a racist.



So, what are you? A good and honest man, or a lying racist?


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are 13% of the us population and despite the 230 point discrimination in their favor, average about 7% of Ivy League admissions.
> 
> They thus fail to get admitted proportionately to their population.
> 
> 
> The 230 point bonus blacks get mean that whites ARE getting cheated. That is what that means.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link to the pdf of the actual study. Read it and knock of your crazy ass denial of reality.
> 
> 
> https://www.princeton.edu/~tje/files/Admission Preferences Espenshade Chung Walling Dec 2004.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "To examine these questions, we use data from the National Study of College Experience (NSCE), a project whose purpose is to understand the paths different students follow through higher education. Ten academically selective colleges and universities participated in the NSCE and supplied individual-level data on all persons who applied for admission in the fall of 1983 (or a nearby year), 1993, and 1997.2 These data include whether an applicant was accepted, together with a string of variables on applicant characteristics from the application form and, if the student subsequently enrolled at that institution, additional information on financial aid and academic performance in college. The information for this analysis comes from three private research universities that represent the top tier of American higher education. These are not the only NSCE schools that give admission preferences to underrepresented minority students, athletes, or legacies, but they were able to provide complete information for all three entering cohorts in our data on whether an applicant fell into any of these groups. Legacies are children or other close relatives of alumni. Athletes are defined as individuals who are recruited by athletic programs, typically meaning that they appear on coaches’ recruiting lists or are otherwise of Olympic or star athletic caliber. Table 1 contains a brief overview of the data. Altogether there are 124,374 applicant records, slightly more than half of which came from men. Approximately 80 percent of applicants had ‘‘recentered’’ SAT scores of 1200 or better, and the mean score for all applicants was 1332.3"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of Universities besides Ivy league ones. This is not 1997. Apparently those in the Ivy League admissions figured that being white was a 230 point advantage. You seem unable to understand who makes these determinations and why things are determined as such. Therefore your arguments is weak and without merit.
> 
> This again is part of the amazing amnesia of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was fast reading on your part. You read the whole 25 pages of the study? WOW.
> 
> 
> NO, they did not "figure" that white skin in worth 230 points.
> 
> 
> The study documents that those who make the admissions determinations discriminate in favor of blacks to the tune of 230 points.
> 
> 
> Stating that my argument is without merit while ignoring a peer reviewed academic study that proves massive and widespread discrimination in favor of black applicants is an act of pure dishonesty.
> 
> 
> Your ignore hard data that is right in front of your face, in favor of your emotional need to justify your hatred of whites and to justify your side's discrimination against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You argument is without merit because it's been shown that SAT scores don't indicate anything.
> 
> I don't hate whites. I don't like racist whites like you.
> 
> Look dumb ass if blacks got 230 points it means that white skin was worth 230 more points than black skin. You want to keep whining about how unfair things are for whites and that why you refuse to see this simple fact that YOU bought up. There is no discrimination against whites. .Discrimination is not that you get the majority of all jobs and admissions. And that's what you are trying to call discrimination against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, your argument is without merit.
> 
> What are you talking about White skin is worth 230 more points?
> No, it's really not.
> 
> The colleges are so desperate to fill in Blacks in their ranks, that they'll undercut higher performing Whites, and Asians just to fill Black quotas.
> That's most certainly reverse discrimination, it's institutional racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My argument has 240 years of history that gives it the utmost merit.
> 
> If blacks are getting 230 points it means whites have a 230 point advantage because of their race so then blacks are given 230 points to even the score.
> ...k
Click to expand...



NOthing presented here supports that claim. YOu are just making up shit to justify pro-black discrimination.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of Universities besides Ivy league ones. This is not 1997. Apparently those in the Ivy League admissions figured that being white was a 230 point advantage. You seem unable to understand who makes these determinations and why things are determined as such. Therefore your arguments is weak and without merit.
> 
> This again is part of the amazing amnesia of whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was fast reading on your part. You read the whole 25 pages of the study? WOW.
> 
> 
> NO, they did not "figure" that white skin in worth 230 points.
> 
> 
> The study documents that those who make the admissions determinations discriminate in favor of blacks to the tune of 230 points.
> 
> 
> Stating that my argument is without merit while ignoring a peer reviewed academic study that proves massive and widespread discrimination in favor of black applicants is an act of pure dishonesty.
> 
> 
> Your ignore hard data that is right in front of your face, in favor of your emotional need to justify your hatred of whites and to justify your side's discrimination against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You argument is without merit because it's been shown that SAT scores don't indicate anything.
> 
> I don't hate whites. I don't like racist whites like you.
> 
> Look dumb ass if blacks got 230 points it means that white skin was worth 230 more points than black skin. You want to keep whining about how unfair things are for whites and that why you refuse to see this simple fact that YOU bought up. There is no discrimination against whites. .Discrimination is not that you get the majority of all jobs and admissions. And that's what you are trying to call discrimination against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, your argument is without merit.
> 
> What are you talking about White skin is worth 230 more points?
> No, it's really not.
> 
> The colleges are so desperate to fill in Blacks in their ranks, that they'll undercut higher performing Whites, and Asians just to fill Black quotas.
> That's most certainly reverse discrimination, it's institutional racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will ask you one more time
> 
> Name me the colleges and uni's where black people are let in with lower scores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He can't.
Click to expand...



He presented a link wth HARVARD doing it.


----------



## gipper

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a racist. That's not a slur.It's an accurate description of a white man who claims that blacks should be grateful to whites for some imagined sacrifices he thinks whites have made for blacks.
> 
> You see loon, those whites you described are not being called racists  just for being white. They are not called racists at all. For they are not the ones who tell us we should be glad for a half done job and how happy we should be that racism isn't done like it used to be. They are not the ones telling  us even as we were born here and that most of our families have been in America far longer that most of you right wing racists, that we need to go back to Arica if we don't like how we are treated here.
> 
> You see stupid as fuck white boy, we do not call all whites racist. We call whites like YOU that because that is what you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essien posted that he suspects Jolie of adopting and raising her black daughter to be a sex slave.
> 
> You attacked me for calling him racist, and let that raving lunacy pass unchallenged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a racist. That's not a slur.It's an accurate description of a white man who claims that blacks should be grateful to whites for some imagined sacrifices he thinks whites have made for blacks.
> 
> You see loon, those whites you described are not being called racists  just for being white. They are not called racists at all. For they are not the ones who tell us we should be glad for a half done job and how happy we should be that racism isn't done like it used to be. They are not the ones telling  us even as we were born here and that most of our families have been in America far longer that most of you right wing racists, that we need to go back to Arica if we don't like how we are treated here.
> 
> You see stupid as fuck white boy, we do not call all whites racist. We call whites like YOU that because that is what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Essien posted that he suspects Jolie of adopting and raising her black daughter to be a sex slave.
> 
> You attacked me for calling him racist, and let that raving lunacy pass unchallenged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So while you say the exact same crazy shit as every other white racist here, you want me to denounce Essen because he doesn't trust white people. You can't understand why someone black might not trust whites. Such is the nature of the white psychosis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've challenged you to back up your bullshit accusation of "racism" and you have been unable to do so, yet you keep calling me slurs.
> 
> 
> In order to maintain my policy of treating people with the same respect they show me,
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU YOU ASSHOLE LIAR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've proven it plenty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've done nothing to back prove your vile, bullshit accusation.
> 
> 
> Repeatedly stating it is not proving it.
> 
> 
> You CAN'T back it up, because it is complete bullshit.
> 
> 
> Being against the anti-white discrimination, which I have actually supported with links to peer reviewed academic studies,
> 
> is not being racist.
> 
> 
> I've now demonstrated that you are unable to support your vile smears of me.
> 
> 
> This is where you have a either or choice.
> 
> 
> Knock off your bullshit name calling and admit you were wrong,
> 
> 
> Or keep smearing me with false accusations in a cowardly attempt to hide the fact that you are the one actually supporting racist policies.
> 
> 
> 
> Before you act, consider that by actively and knowing choosing to continue on in your current path, now that I have rubbed your face in the Truth, is to knowingly choosing to be that which you claim to hate, ie a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> So, what are you? A good and honest man, or a lying racist?
Click to expand...

I think he answered your question long ago.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [... it's been shown that SAT scores don't indicate anything.
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where has that been shown?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This evidence has existed for a few years outside of the racist white victimization community.
> 
> *Do ACT and SAT scores really matter? New study says they shouldn’t*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the data, if high school grades are not high, good testing does not promise college success. Students with good grades and modest testing did better in college than students with higher testing and lower high school grades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do ACT and SAT scores really matter? New study says they shouldn't
> 
> *New Study: SAT Scores Not the Only Indicator of College Success*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Human intelligence is so multifaceted, so complex, so varied, that no standardized testing system can be expected to capture it,” says William Hiss, the study’s main author. Hiss is the former dean of admissions at Bates College in Lewiston, Maine — one of the nation’s first test-optional schools — and has been conducting similar research for a number of years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New Study: SAT Scores Not the Only Indicator of College Success
> 
> *Standardized tests not always best indicator of success*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standardized tests such as the SAT and ACT have long been used in college admissions to sort through thousands of applications. Whether or not such tests accurately assess a student’s ability to succeed in higher education is up for debate, but a Penn State expert says that, ultimately, current classroom performance is what prepares a student for admission -- and test day -- better than cramming or retesting to boost scores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Standardized tests not always best indicator of success | Penn State University
> 
> *To predict a student’s future success, look at their grades, not their IQ or SAT score*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colleges and employers interested in predicting the success of applicants would do better to look at a student’s grades, which measure personality traits, like grit and attention to detail, more effectively than IQ and SAT tests, according to a recent study from a team led by James Heckman, the Nobel Prize-winning economist from the University of Chicago. The research was released as a discussion paper by the IZA Institute of Labour Economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To predict a student's future success, look at their grades, not their IQ or SAT score
> 
> I can  show many more studies that show SATS scores really are not a predictor of anything but what you remembered on the morning you took the test..
> 
> SAT Scores not an indicaroe of sucess - Yahoo Search Results
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]






You said "don't indicate ANYTHING." That's not what those links (and many more) say.


----------



## Paul Essien

beagle9 said:


> Give us your input on this guy IM2..
> Do you agree or not ?


What input to give ?

It's the same way you get white people like this



and you get white people like this


What's your point ?

It's always been the case that blacks who pretty much agree with whites will have a much easier time getting on television. You always be liked by many white people if you put a black face on white opinion and power. This is why guys like Larry Elder, Jesse Lee Peterson, Sheriff David Clarke are put out front on Fox News and Sean Hannity etc.

So the white supremacist can say "See !! Were not racist. They're black and even they agree that black people are fucked up" It's the same thing they are dong with Cosby trial.







Blacking up the so called victims to make seem like the trial is not racial.

*It's a common tactic white people us.*

I mean if I was sit in these forum and talk about "Black on Black" crime, fatherlessness, out-of-wedlock births, drug use and dropping out of high school. You and others would say "Hey. That Essien guy speaks sense"


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Essien posted that he suspects Jolie of adopting and raising her black daughter to be a sex slave.
> 
> You attacked me for calling him racist, and let that raving lunacy pass unchallenged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Essien posted that he suspects Jolie of adopting and raising her black daughter to be a sex slave.
> 
> You attacked me for calling him racist, and let that raving lunacy pass unchallenged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So while you say the exact same crazy shit as every other white racist here, you want me to denounce Essen because he doesn't trust white people. You can't understand why someone black might not trust whites. Such is the nature of the white psychosis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've challenged you to back up your bullshit accusation of "racism" and you have been unable to do so, yet you keep calling me slurs.
> 
> 
> In order to maintain my policy of treating people with the same respect they show me,
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU YOU ASSHOLE LIAR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've proven it plenty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stating something over and over again is not proving it.
> 
> 
> Quote me saying something "severely racist" or fucking apologize for insulting me unjustly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will get no apology. You have been consistently quoted.
Click to expand...



ARe you insane? DO you even know what the word "quote" means?

You have not quoted me AT ALL, let alone quoted a "racist statement".


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are 13% of the us population and despite the 230 point discrimination in their favor, average about 7% of Ivy League admissions.
> 
> They thus fail to get admitted proportionately to their population.
> 
> 
> The 230 point bonus blacks get mean that whites ARE getting cheated. That is what that means.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link to the pdf of the actual study. Read it and knock of your crazy ass denial of reality.
> 
> 
> https://www.princeton.edu/~tje/files/Admission Preferences Espenshade Chung Walling Dec 2004.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "To examine these questions, we use data from the National Study of College Experience (NSCE), a project whose purpose is to understand the paths different students follow through higher education. Ten academically selective colleges and universities participated in the NSCE and supplied individual-level data on all persons who applied for admission in the fall of 1983 (or a nearby year), 1993, and 1997.2 These data include whether an applicant was accepted, together with a string of variables on applicant characteristics from the application form and, if the student subsequently enrolled at that institution, additional information on financial aid and academic performance in college. The information for this analysis comes from three private research universities that represent the top tier of American higher education. These are not the only NSCE schools that give admission preferences to underrepresented minority students, athletes, or legacies, but they were able to provide complete information for all three entering cohorts in our data on whether an applicant fell into any of these groups. Legacies are children or other close relatives of alumni. Athletes are defined as individuals who are recruited by athletic programs, typically meaning that they appear on coaches’ recruiting lists or are otherwise of Olympic or star athletic caliber. Table 1 contains a brief overview of the data. Altogether there are 124,374 applicant records, slightly more than half of which came from men. Approximately 80 percent of applicants had ‘‘recentered’’ SAT scores of 1200 or better, and the mean score for all applicants was 1332.3"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of Universities besides Ivy league ones. This is not 1997. Apparently those in the Ivy League admissions figured that being white was a 230 point advantage. You seem unable to understand who makes these determinations and why things are determined as such. Therefore your arguments is weak and without merit.
> 
> This again is part of the amazing amnesia of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was fast reading on your part. You read the whole 25 pages of the study? WOW.
> 
> 
> NO, they did not "figure" that white skin in worth 230 points.
> 
> 
> The study documents that those who make the admissions determinations discriminate in favor of blacks to the tune of 230 points.
> 
> 
> Stating that my argument is without merit while ignoring a peer reviewed academic study that proves massive and widespread discrimination in favor of black applicants is an act of pure dishonesty.
> 
> 
> Your ignore hard data that is right in front of your face, in favor of your emotional need to justify your hatred of whites and to justify your side's discrimination against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You argument is without merit because it's been shown that SAT scores don't indicate anything.
> 
> I don't hate whites. I don't like racist whites like you.
> 
> Look dumb ass if blacks got 230 points it means that white skin was worth 230 more points than black skin. You want to keep whining about how unfair things are for whites and that why you refuse to see this simple fact that YOU bought up. There is no discrimination against whites. .Discrimination is not that you get the majority of all jobs and admissions. And that's what you are trying to call discrimination against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, your argument is without merit.
> 
> What are you talking about White skin is worth 230 more points?
> No, it's really not.
> 
> The colleges are so desperate to fill in Blacks in their ranks, that they'll undercut higher performing Whites, and Asians just to fill Black quotas.
> That's most certainly reverse discrimination, it's institutional racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> If blacks are getting 230 points it means whites have a 230 point advantage because of their race so then blacks are given 230 points to even the score.
> 
> ...
Click to expand...




That is not a logical conclusion.


----------



## gipper

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of Universities besides Ivy league ones. This is not 1997. Apparently those in the Ivy League admissions figured that being white was a 230 point advantage. You seem unable to understand who makes these determinations and why things are determined as such. Therefore your arguments is weak and without merit.
> 
> This again is part of the amazing amnesia of whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was fast reading on your part. You read the whole 25 pages of the study? WOW.
> 
> 
> NO, they did not "figure" that white skin in worth 230 points.
> 
> 
> The study documents that those who make the admissions determinations discriminate in favor of blacks to the tune of 230 points.
> 
> 
> Stating that my argument is without merit while ignoring a peer reviewed academic study that proves massive and widespread discrimination in favor of black applicants is an act of pure dishonesty.
> 
> 
> Your ignore hard data that is right in front of your face, in favor of your emotional need to justify your hatred of whites and to justify your side's discrimination against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You argument is without merit because it's been shown that SAT scores don't indicate anything.
> 
> I don't hate whites. I don't like racist whites like you.
> 
> Look dumb ass if blacks got 230 points it means that white skin was worth 230 more points than black skin. You want to keep whining about how unfair things are for whites and that why you refuse to see this simple fact that YOU bought up. There is no discrimination against whites. .Discrimination is not that you get the majority of all jobs and admissions. And that's what you are trying to call discrimination against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, your argument is without merit.
> 
> What are you talking about White skin is worth 230 more points?
> No, it's really not.
> 
> The colleges are so desperate to fill in Blacks in their ranks, that they'll undercut higher performing Whites, and Asians just to fill Black quotas.
> That's most certainly reverse discrimination, it's institutional racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> If blacks are getting 230 points it means whites have a 230 point advantage because of their race so then blacks are given 230 points to even the score.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not a logical conclusion.
Click to expand...

He proved himself entirely ILLOGICAL long ago.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because nothing has been done. The civil war was not done for us. There are no such thing as quotas, and;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are all those white people correll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are all those white people correll?*​*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are all those white people correll?*​
> 
> 
> 
> . Trying to sum up your idiocy in a few pictures eh ???  If you really showed the history of it all, then you would have to admit finally that you are the racist wanting handouts by way of the long time settled issues now, but in the mean time let those poor whites give up their hardworking tax money to get you a living going like your black Hollywood rap stars eh ?? What's wrong, you can't rap ??  Just add a beat to your mouth running, and you got it.... How much suffering will you be expecting from the poor whites to satisfy your wishful needs or how much wealth do you want transferred from Bill Gates, Warren Buffet, Modonna, Ashely Judd, Steve Jobs family, and on and on it all goes ????? When will you be calling for blacks to stop engaging in institutionalized racism by holding on to (all black college's) that are probably indoctronation centers or to end anything that promotes all black membership or participation ?? When will you end your usery of the white useful idiot's that don't have a clue as to what is really going on in the minds of people like you ??  Name the unsettled programs or issues that target blacks in a racist way in America ?  Why are you not getting a fair shake in America ?  Tell us exactly where you are running into the roadblocks you feel that you can't seem to get beyond, and name the names of the white people now holding you back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . I shouldn't have to show it idiot... All you have to do is look into your cultural changes over time by your own account, and look at how you have moved from slavery to mainstream culture over time, and this by your own desires to be free, and with the help of your white allies throughout time. Now it's just a question as to whether or not you are satisfied or whether you want to be a dominant or domineering culture that wants to rule instead of blend ??  Would have to study African tribal culture in order to find these answers out about your race. In many ways the answers are being read through your actions and culture's of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We want the same things whites do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you work hard, save hard, and get an education.
> 
> The way you go about things with your hand open demanding Whitey to owe you the loot, is a wonderful way to piss off Whites.
> Just sayin'.
Click to expand...


I have a masters degree. So what's your point?

You don't' get it. Nobody black gives a damn about how mad whitey gets. Whitey ain't God?  Blacks are owed at least 6.4 trillion dollars for  the money we lost due to white racism. .You can pay it or you can keep costing our economy 2 trillion dollars per year .You've been shown this. Unlike the unproven stuff you keep repeating.

So let me say this is in a manner you understand, we don't give a fuck if whitey gets mad.  Just sayin.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, because you've found some pictures of some whites fighting against equality for blacks in the past, you consider that to be evidence that all whites fought against such equality in the past (and present?)
> 
> 
> Are you aware that as recently as 1990 the us was still over 80% white?
> 
> How do you think those battles were won? By 10 or 12% overcoming the 80%?
> 
> Hint: The answer to that is NO.
> 
> 
> American whites have been coming down on the side of ever increasing rights for blacks since before the Civil War.
> 
> 
> And now you lefties are gloating over how you will marginalize their descendants once they are a minority.
> 
> 
> Indeed, you often conflate not being a majority to being extinct.
> 
> 
> A very chilling look into your hate filled hearts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You people are vile monsters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .You apparently do no think before you post.
> 
> Yes the 12 percent beat the 80.
> 
> Because a poll was done during the civil rights era and less than 20 percent of al whites thought there s a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 12 doesn't beat 80.
> 
> 
> The majority of the 80 has been on the side of increased rights for blacks time and time again, or the issue would have went the other way.
> 
> 
> Was Lincoln black? Did he win his elections because of the black vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand how your comments are racist. You also don't seem to understand that your making a clam of how whites have been on the side of increasing rights of blacks is nothing to brag about.
> 
> The majority of whites have not been for increasing the rights of blacks and Lincoln believed hat blacks were inferior to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu don't seem to know how to explain how my comments are supposedly racist.
> 
> 
> You constantly claim it, but can't back up your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln won an election, in which only white people voted, as a candidate in favor of increasing rights for blacks, specifically ending slavery.
> 
> 
> He won REELECTION as a candidate waging a bloody horrific war with the stated intent of ending slavery in the South.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You back my claims each time you respond. You have been explained  as to why your comments are racist.  This tactic is not going to work.
> 
> Lincolns intent was tp save the Union.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I would save the Union. I would save it the shortest way under the Constitution. The sooner the national authority can be restored; the nearer the Union will be "the Union as it was." If there be those who would not save the Union, unless they could at the same time save slavery, I do not agree with them. If there be those who would not save the Union unless they could at the same time destroy slavery, I do not agree with them. My paramount object in this struggle is to save the Union, and is not either to save or to destroy slavery. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abraham Lincoln's Letter to Horace Greeley
> 
> And then there is the matter of the election which you say that only whites voted in. Now this illustrates your ability to lie and your refusal to explain the whole story. Lincoln did not run as a candidate in favor of increasing the rights of blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abraham Lincoln took the oath as President on March 4, 1861. Among the first words of his Inaugural Address was a pledge (repeating words from an August 1858 speech) intended to placate Southern apprehensions: "I have no purpose, directly or indirectly, to interfere with the institution of slavery in the states where it exists. I believe I have no lawful right to do so, and I have no inclination to do so." Referring to the proposed Crittenden amendment, which would make explicit constitutional protection of slavery where it already existed, he said, "I have no objection to its being made express, and irrevocable." He also promised to support legislation for the capture and return of runaway slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then there is the little matter that blacks could not legally vote. But hey why include that when we can lie about how only whites voted and how they were all for "increasing the rights of blacks."
Click to expand...



1. The way to demonstrate that someone is saying racist things, is to QUOTE them saying something racist, and then to explain how that statement meets the definition of racism. You have not done that. You have not even TRIED to do that. YOu just keep claiming over and over again that the things I say are racist, without any examples or explanations.

Also, in keeping with my policy of treating people with the respect they treat me, since you refuse to explain or support your vile accusations, making them nothing but personal smears, 

FUck you your vile little piece of shit.



2. Lincoln's stated intent was to save the union. His actions demonstrate that that was a political fiction in an attempt to avoid civil war. 


3. And yes, blacks were not allowed to vote. THat was my point. The majority of whites in this country voted for the abolitionist, and even in the midst of the bloodiest war in us history, the whites of the North REELECTED him.

AFTER he had demonstrated beyond doubt that abolition was his goal.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of Universities besides Ivy league ones. This is not 1997. Apparently those in the Ivy League admissions figured that being white was a 230 point advantage. You seem unable to understand who makes these determinations and why things are determined as such. Therefore your arguments is weak and without merit.
> 
> This again is part of the amazing amnesia of whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was fast reading on your part. You read the whole 25 pages of the study? WOW.
> 
> 
> NO, they did not "figure" that white skin in worth 230 points.
> 
> 
> The study documents that those who make the admissions determinations discriminate in favor of blacks to the tune of 230 points.
> 
> 
> Stating that my argument is without merit while ignoring a peer reviewed academic study that proves massive and widespread discrimination in favor of black applicants is an act of pure dishonesty.
> 
> 
> Your ignore hard data that is right in front of your face, in favor of your emotional need to justify your hatred of whites and to justify your side's discrimination against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You argument is without merit because it's been shown that SAT scores don't indicate anything.
> 
> I don't hate whites. I don't like racist whites like you.
> 
> Look dumb ass if blacks got 230 points it means that white skin was worth 230 more points than black skin. You want to keep whining about how unfair things are for whites and that why you refuse to see this simple fact that YOU bought up. There is no discrimination against whites. .Discrimination is not that you get the majority of all jobs and admissions. And that's what you are trying to call discrimination against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, your argument is without merit.
> 
> What are you talking about White skin is worth 230 more points?
> No, it's really not.
> 
> The colleges are so desperate to fill in Blacks in their ranks, that they'll undercut higher performing Whites, and Asians just to fill Black quotas.
> That's most certainly reverse discrimination, it's institutional racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> If blacks are getting 230 points it means whites have a 230 point advantage because of their race so then blacks are given 230 points to even the score.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not a logical conclusion.
Click to expand...


.It's a logical conclusion because that's why it would be done if it's even true.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, since the effective 230 point bonus that blacks get in Ivy League admissions does not result in disproportionate black representation, you are arguing that that means it does not discriminate against whites who don't get the slots they deserve based on their merit?
> 
> 
> The fact that blacks still manage to fail to achieve scores good enough to be proportionately represented in Ivy League schools DESPITE the massive discrimination in their favor, ie 230 points,
> 
> 
> does not mean that the discrimination does not occur.
> 
> 
> 
> or that there are not whites who have been cheated out of the slots they deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> It just means that the discrimination is out weighted by the education gap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except blacks are not failing. Ivy league schools are not the only universities. Nor are whites getting cheated out of spots.
> 
> And you still don't show us any supporting evidence of this 230 points. Nor do you mention the legacy admissions whites get.
> 
> You have no argument to make based on fact or reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are 13% of the us population and despite the 230 point discrimination in their favor, average about 7% of Ivy League admissions.
> 
> They thus fail to get admitted proportionately to their population.
> 
> 
> The 230 point bonus blacks get mean that whites ARE getting cheated. That is what that means.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link to the pdf of the actual study. Read it and knock of your crazy ass denial of reality.
> 
> 
> https://www.princeton.edu/~tje/files/Admission Preferences Espenshade Chung Walling Dec 2004.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "To examine these questions, we use data from the National Study of College Experience (NSCE), a project whose purpose is to understand the paths different students follow through higher education. Ten academically selective colleges and universities participated in the NSCE and supplied individual-level data on all persons who applied for admission in the fall of 1983 (or a nearby year), 1993, and 1997.2 These data include whether an applicant was accepted, together with a string of variables on applicant characteristics from the application form and, if the student subsequently enrolled at that institution, additional information on financial aid and academic performance in college. The information for this analysis comes from three private research universities that represent the top tier of American higher education. These are not the only NSCE schools that give admission preferences to underrepresented minority students, athletes, or legacies, but they were able to provide complete information for all three entering cohorts in our data on whether an applicant fell into any of these groups. Legacies are children or other close relatives of alumni. Athletes are defined as individuals who are recruited by athletic programs, typically meaning that they appear on coaches’ recruiting lists or are otherwise of Olympic or star athletic caliber. Table 1 contains a brief overview of the data. Altogether there are 124,374 applicant records, slightly more than half of which came from men. Approximately 80 percent of applicants had ‘‘recentered’’ SAT scores of 1200 or better, and the mean score for all applicants was 1332.3"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are thousands of Universities besides Ivy league ones. This is not 1997. Apparently those in the Ivy League admissions figured that being white was a 230 point advantage. You seem unable to understand who makes these determinations and why things are determined as such. Therefore your arguments is weak and without merit.
> 
> This again is part of the amazing amnesia of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was fast reading on your part. You read the whole 25 pages of the study? WOW.
> 
> 
> NO, they did not "figure" that white skin in worth 230 points.
> 
> 
> The study documents that those who make the admissions determinations discriminate in favor of blacks to the tune of 230 points.
> 
> 
> Stating that my argument is without merit while ignoring a peer reviewed academic study that proves massive and widespread discrimination in favor of black applicants is an act of pure dishonesty.
> 
> 
> Your ignore hard data that is right in front of your face, in favor of your emotional need to justify your hatred of whites and to justify your side's discrimination against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You argument is without merit because it's been shown that SAT scores don't indicate anything.
> 
> I don't hate whites. I don't like racist whites like you.
> 
> Look dumb ass if blacks got 230 points it means that white skin was worth 230 more points than black skin. You want to keep whining about how unfair things are for whites and that why you refuse to see this simple fact that YOU bought up. There is no discrimination against whites. .Discrimination is not that you get the majority of all jobs and admissions. And that's what you are trying to call discrimination against whites.
Click to expand...



Whether or not SAT scores predict academic success is a completely separate matter.


The fact is that during the time frame of this study, that SAT scores were being used to judge applicants.


And that the blacks students were being DISCRIMINATED IN FAVOR OF  to the tune of an effective 230 point sat bonus.




Your characterization of the discrimination of 230 points as a handicap to balance out white skin is meaningless words strung together. That's not what happened, that's not the way the system works, and even if it was, it would still be discriminating against the white students.




This is real discrimination here, and you are supporting it, lefty.



Also, since you continue to call me names, without even a good faith attempt to back it up, I will treat you with the same respect, 


except my insult will be true as demonstrated by your behavior.

You are a vile asshole and a liar.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .You apparently do no think before you post.
> 
> Yes the 12 percent beat the 80.
> 
> Because a poll was done during the civil rights era and less than 20 percent of al whites thought there s a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 doesn't beat 80.
> 
> 
> The majority of the 80 has been on the side of increased rights for blacks time and time again, or the issue would have went the other way.
> 
> 
> Was Lincoln black? Did he win his elections because of the black vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand how your comments are racist. You also don't seem to understand that your making a clam of how whites have been on the side of increasing rights of blacks is nothing to brag about.
> 
> The majority of whites have not been for increasing the rights of blacks and Lincoln believed hat blacks were inferior to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu don't seem to know how to explain how my comments are supposedly racist.
> 
> 
> You constantly claim it, but can't back up your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln won an election, in which only white people voted, as a candidate in favor of increasing rights for blacks, specifically ending slavery.
> 
> 
> He won REELECTION as a candidate waging a bloody horrific war with the stated intent of ending slavery in the South.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You back my claims each time you respond. You have been explained  as to why your comments are racist.  This tactic is not going to work.
> 
> Lincolns intent was tp save the Union.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I would save the Union. I would save it the shortest way under the Constitution. The sooner the national authority can be restored; the nearer the Union will be "the Union as it was." If there be those who would not save the Union, unless they could at the same time save slavery, I do not agree with them. If there be those who would not save the Union unless they could at the same time destroy slavery, I do not agree with them. My paramount object in this struggle is to save the Union, and is not either to save or to destroy slavery. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abraham Lincoln's Letter to Horace Greeley
> 
> And then there is the matter of the election which you say that only whites voted in. Now this illustrates your ability to lie and your refusal to explain the whole story. Lincoln did not run as a candidate in favor of increasing the rights of blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abraham Lincoln took the oath as President on March 4, 1861. Among the first words of his Inaugural Address was a pledge (repeating words from an August 1858 speech) intended to placate Southern apprehensions: "I have no purpose, directly or indirectly, to interfere with the institution of slavery in the states where it exists. I believe I have no lawful right to do so, and I have no inclination to do so." Referring to the proposed Crittenden amendment, which would make explicit constitutional protection of slavery where it already existed, he said, "I have no objection to its being made express, and irrevocable." He also promised to support legislation for the capture and return of runaway slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then there is the little matter that blacks could not legally vote. But hey why include that when we can lie about how only whites voted and how they were all for "increasing the rights of blacks."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The way to demonstrate that someone is saying racist things, is to QUOTE them saying something racist, and then to explain how that statement meets the definition of racism. You have not done that. You have not even TRIED to do that. YOu just keep claiming over and over again that the things I say are racist, without any examples or explanations.
> 
> Also, in keeping with my policy of treating people with the respect they treat me, since you refuse to explain or support your vile accusations, making them nothing but personal smears,
> 
> FUck you your vile little piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Lincoln's stated intent was to save the union. His actions demonstrate that that was a political fiction in an attempt to avoid civil war.
> 
> 
> 3. And yes, blacks were not allowed to vote. THat was my point. The majority of whites in this country voted for the abolitionist, and even in the midst of the bloodiest war in us history, the whites of the North REELECTED him.
> 
> AFTER he had demonstrated beyond doubt that abolition was his goal.
Click to expand...


Correll you are a racist. I'll make it real simple . Your belief that we as blacks should be grateful to whites for some so called sacrifice they supposedly made for us is a racist belief. Hence your entire last post shows your racism.

You keep talking crazy, but what exactly was abolished Correll?  Was the belief that blacls were inferior to whites abolished?


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 12 doesn't beat 80.
> 
> 
> The majority of the 80 has been on the side of increased rights for blacks time and time again, or the issue would have went the other way.
> 
> 
> Was Lincoln black? Did he win his elections because of the black vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand how your comments are racist. You also don't seem to understand that your making a clam of how whites have been on the side of increasing rights of blacks is nothing to brag about.
> 
> The majority of whites have not been for increasing the rights of blacks and Lincoln believed hat blacks were inferior to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu don't seem to know how to explain how my comments are supposedly racist.
> 
> 
> You constantly claim it, but can't back up your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln won an election, in which only white people voted, as a candidate in favor of increasing rights for blacks, specifically ending slavery.
> 
> 
> He won REELECTION as a candidate waging a bloody horrific war with the stated intent of ending slavery in the South.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You back my claims each time you respond. You have been explained  as to why your comments are racist.  This tactic is not going to work.
> 
> Lincolns intent was tp save the Union.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I would save the Union. I would save it the shortest way under the Constitution. The sooner the national authority can be restored; the nearer the Union will be "the Union as it was." If there be those who would not save the Union, unless they could at the same time save slavery, I do not agree with them. If there be those who would not save the Union unless they could at the same time destroy slavery, I do not agree with them. My paramount object in this struggle is to save the Union, and is not either to save or to destroy slavery. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abraham Lincoln's Letter to Horace Greeley
> 
> And then there is the matter of the election which you say that only whites voted in. Now this illustrates your ability to lie and your refusal to explain the whole story. Lincoln did not run as a candidate in favor of increasing the rights of blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abraham Lincoln took the oath as President on March 4, 1861. Among the first words of his Inaugural Address was a pledge (repeating words from an August 1858 speech) intended to placate Southern apprehensions: "I have no purpose, directly or indirectly, to interfere with the institution of slavery in the states where it exists. I believe I have no lawful right to do so, and I have no inclination to do so." Referring to the proposed Crittenden amendment, which would make explicit constitutional protection of slavery where it already existed, he said, "I have no objection to its being made express, and irrevocable." He also promised to support legislation for the capture and return of runaway slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then there is the little matter that blacks could not legally vote. But hey why include that when we can lie about how only whites voted and how they were all for "increasing the rights of blacks."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The way to demonstrate that someone is saying racist things, is to QUOTE them saying something racist, and then to explain how that statement meets the definition of racism. You have not done that. You have not even TRIED to do that. YOu just keep claiming over and over again that the things I say are racist, without any examples or explanations.
> 
> Also, in keeping with my policy of treating people with the respect they treat me, since you refuse to explain or support your vile accusations, making them nothing but personal smears,
> 
> FUck you your vile little piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Lincoln's stated intent was to save the union. His actions demonstrate that that was a political fiction in an attempt to avoid civil war.
> 
> 
> 3. And yes, blacks were not allowed to vote. THat was my point. The majority of whites in this country voted for the abolitionist, and even in the midst of the bloodiest war in us history, the whites of the North REELECTED him.
> 
> AFTER he had demonstrated beyond doubt that abolition was his goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correll you are a racist. I'll make it real simple . Your belief that we as blacks should be grateful to whites for some so called sacrifice they supposedly made for us is a racist belief. Hence your entire last post shows your racism.
> 
> You keep talking crazy, but what exactly was abolished Correll?  Was the belief that blacls were inferior to whites abolished?
Click to expand...



1. And still no actual quote, and no explanation as to how that fits the definition of racism. Thus, you are still an asshole.

2 Believing that gratitude should be shown for efforts made on someone's behalf in no way fits the definition of racism. I do not believe that showing gratitude is a sign of inferiority. Indeed, I think that being UNABLE or UNWILLING to show gratitude to someone who has done something for you, is a sign of inferiority. 


3 Slavery was abolished. That this was not followed immediately by some recognition of racial equality, does not detract from the fact that the majority of whites in this country voted for, and then literally FOUGHT for the end of slavery.

If you feel no gratitude or respect for those whites, who ended slavery, you are a worse person for it.


Query: HOw do you feel about the BLACKS who fought to end slavery?


----------



## gipper

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 12 doesn't beat 80.
> 
> 
> The majority of the 80 has been on the side of increased rights for blacks time and time again, or the issue would have went the other way.
> 
> 
> Was Lincoln black? Did he win his elections because of the black vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand how your comments are racist. You also don't seem to understand that your making a clam of how whites have been on the side of increasing rights of blacks is nothing to brag about.
> 
> The majority of whites have not been for increasing the rights of blacks and Lincoln believed hat blacks were inferior to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu don't seem to know how to explain how my comments are supposedly racist.
> 
> 
> You constantly claim it, but can't back up your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln won an election, in which only white people voted, as a candidate in favor of increasing rights for blacks, specifically ending slavery.
> 
> 
> He won REELECTION as a candidate waging a bloody horrific war with the stated intent of ending slavery in the South.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You back my claims each time you respond. You have been explained  as to why your comments are racist.  This tactic is not going to work.
> 
> Lincolns intent was tp save the Union.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I would save the Union. I would save it the shortest way under the Constitution. The sooner the national authority can be restored; the nearer the Union will be "the Union as it was." If there be those who would not save the Union, unless they could at the same time save slavery, I do not agree with them. If there be those who would not save the Union unless they could at the same time destroy slavery, I do not agree with them. My paramount object in this struggle is to save the Union, and is not either to save or to destroy slavery. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abraham Lincoln's Letter to Horace Greeley
> 
> And then there is the matter of the election which you say that only whites voted in. Now this illustrates your ability to lie and your refusal to explain the whole story. Lincoln did not run as a candidate in favor of increasing the rights of blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abraham Lincoln took the oath as President on March 4, 1861. Among the first words of his Inaugural Address was a pledge (repeating words from an August 1858 speech) intended to placate Southern apprehensions: "I have no purpose, directly or indirectly, to interfere with the institution of slavery in the states where it exists. I believe I have no lawful right to do so, and I have no inclination to do so." Referring to the proposed Crittenden amendment, which would make explicit constitutional protection of slavery where it already existed, he said, "I have no objection to its being made express, and irrevocable." He also promised to support legislation for the capture and return of runaway slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then there is the little matter that blacks could not legally vote. But hey why include that when we can lie about how only whites voted and how they were all for "increasing the rights of blacks."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The way to demonstrate that someone is saying racist things, is to QUOTE them saying something racist, and then to explain how that statement meets the definition of racism. You have not done that. You have not even TRIED to do that. YOu just keep claiming over and over again that the things I say are racist, without any examples or explanations.
> 
> Also, in keeping with my policy of treating people with the respect they treat me, since you refuse to explain or support your vile accusations, making them nothing but personal smears,
> 
> FUck you your vile little piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Lincoln's stated intent was to save the union. His actions demonstrate that that was a political fiction in an attempt to avoid civil war.
> 
> 
> 3. And yes, blacks were not allowed to vote. THat was my point. The majority of whites in this country voted for the abolitionist, and even in the midst of the bloodiest war in us history, the whites of the North REELECTED him.
> 
> AFTER he had demonstrated beyond doubt that abolition was his goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correll you are a racist. I'll make it real simple . Your belief that we as blacks should be grateful to whites for some so called sacrifice they supposedly made for us is a racist belief. Hence your entire last post shows your racism.
> 
> You keep talking crazy, but what exactly was abolished Correll?  Was the belief that blacls were inferior to whites abolished?
Click to expand...

A racist calling someone else a racist, is illogical.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except blacks are not failing. Ivy league schools are not the only universities. Nor are whites getting cheated out of spots.
> 
> And you still don't show us any supporting evidence of this 230 points. Nor do you mention the legacy admissions whites get.
> 
> You have no argument to make based on fact or reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are 13% of the us population and despite the 230 point discrimination in their favor, average about 7% of Ivy League admissions.
> 
> They thus fail to get admitted proportionately to their population.
> 
> 
> The 230 point bonus blacks get mean that whites ARE getting cheated. That is what that means.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link to the pdf of the actual study. Read it and knock of your crazy ass denial of reality.
> 
> 
> https://www.princeton.edu/~tje/files/Admission Preferences Espenshade Chung Walling Dec 2004.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "To examine these questions, we use data from the National Study of College Experience (NSCE), a project whose purpose is to understand the paths different students follow through higher education. Ten academically selective colleges and universities participated in the NSCE and supplied individual-level data on all persons who applied for admission in the fall of 1983 (or a nearby year), 1993, and 1997.2 These data include whether an applicant was accepted, together with a string of variables on applicant characteristics from the application form and, if the student subsequently enrolled at that institution, additional information on financial aid and academic performance in college. The information for this analysis comes from three private research universities that represent the top tier of American higher education. These are not the only NSCE schools that give admission preferences to underrepresented minority students, athletes, or legacies, but they were able to provide complete information for all three entering cohorts in our data on whether an applicant fell into any of these groups. Legacies are children or other close relatives of alumni. Athletes are defined as individuals who are recruited by athletic programs, typically meaning that they appear on coaches’ recruiting lists or are otherwise of Olympic or star athletic caliber. Table 1 contains a brief overview of the data. Altogether there are 124,374 applicant records, slightly more than half of which came from men. Approximately 80 percent of applicants had ‘‘recentered’’ SAT scores of 1200 or better, and the mean score for all applicants was 1332.3"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are thousands of Universities besides Ivy league ones. This is not 1997. Apparently those in the Ivy League admissions figured that being white was a 230 point advantage. You seem unable to understand who makes these determinations and why things are determined as such. Therefore your arguments is weak and without merit.
> 
> This again is part of the amazing amnesia of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was fast reading on your part. You read the whole 25 pages of the study? WOW.
> 
> 
> NO, they did not "figure" that white skin in worth 230 points.
> 
> 
> The study documents that those who make the admissions determinations discriminate in favor of blacks to the tune of 230 points.
> 
> 
> Stating that my argument is without merit while ignoring a peer reviewed academic study that proves massive and widespread discrimination in favor of black applicants is an act of pure dishonesty.
> 
> 
> Your ignore hard data that is right in front of your face, in favor of your emotional need to justify your hatred of whites and to justify your side's discrimination against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You argument is without merit because it's been shown that SAT scores don't indicate anything.
> 
> I don't hate whites. I don't like racist whites like you.
> 
> Look dumb ass if blacks got 230 points it means that white skin was worth 230 more points than black skin. You want to keep whining about how unfair things are for whites and that why you refuse to see this simple fact that YOU bought up. There is no discrimination against whites. .Discrimination is not that you get the majority of all jobs and admissions. And that's what you are trying to call discrimination against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Whether or not SAT scores predict academic success is a completely separate matter.
> 
> 
> The fact is that during the time frame of this study, that SAT scores were being used to judge applicants.
> 
> 
> And that the blacks students were being DISCRIMINATED IN FAVOR OF  to the tune of an effective 230 point sat bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your characterization of the discrimination of 230 points as a handicap to balance out white skin is meaningless words strung together. That's not what happened, that's not the way the system works, and even if it was, it would still be discriminating against the white students.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is real discrimination here, and you are supporting it, lefty.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, since you continue to call me names, without even a good faith attempt to back it up, I will treat you with the same respect,
> 
> 
> except my insult will be true as demonstrated by your behavior.
> 
> You are a vile asshole and a liar.
Click to expand...


No, you are a racist. I have backed up what have said multiple times. I don't want or need your respect. You disrespect me each and every time you post up this bullshit lie that whites are discriminated against when its just not the fucking truth. You are a liar and a racist Correll and if you don't' like me saying that, then start telling the truth.

*The Demographics of the Ivy League*
*February 15, 2017
*
When you look at this information you see that in every Ivy League school, whites are he majority of the students. Second,  will see that Asians are at least double he number of black students at almost every Ivy League school. Asians are 5 percent of the overall US population but are generally 15-20 percent of all Ivy League students. They are not being cheated out of anything nor are whites.
*
The Demographics of the Ivy League*


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are 13% of the us population and despite the 230 point discrimination in their favor, average about 7% of Ivy League admissions.
> 
> They thus fail to get admitted proportionately to their population.
> 
> 
> The 230 point bonus blacks get mean that whites ARE getting cheated. That is what that means.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link to the pdf of the actual study. Read it and knock of your crazy ass denial of reality.
> 
> 
> https://www.princeton.edu/~tje/files/Admission Preferences Espenshade Chung Walling Dec 2004.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "To examine these questions, we use data from the National Study of College Experience (NSCE), a project whose purpose is to understand the paths different students follow through higher education. Ten academically selective colleges and universities participated in the NSCE and supplied individual-level data on all persons who applied for admission in the fall of 1983 (or a nearby year), 1993, and 1997.2 These data include whether an applicant was accepted, together with a string of variables on applicant characteristics from the application form and, if the student subsequently enrolled at that institution, additional information on financial aid and academic performance in college. The information for this analysis comes from three private research universities that represent the top tier of American higher education. These are not the only NSCE schools that give admission preferences to underrepresented minority students, athletes, or legacies, but they were able to provide complete information for all three entering cohorts in our data on whether an applicant fell into any of these groups. Legacies are children or other close relatives of alumni. Athletes are defined as individuals who are recruited by athletic programs, typically meaning that they appear on coaches’ recruiting lists or are otherwise of Olympic or star athletic caliber. Table 1 contains a brief overview of the data. Altogether there are 124,374 applicant records, slightly more than half of which came from men. Approximately 80 percent of applicants had ‘‘recentered’’ SAT scores of 1200 or better, and the mean score for all applicants was 1332.3"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of Universities besides Ivy league ones. This is not 1997. Apparently those in the Ivy League admissions figured that being white was a 230 point advantage. You seem unable to understand who makes these determinations and why things are determined as such. Therefore your arguments is weak and without merit.
> 
> This again is part of the amazing amnesia of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was fast reading on your part. You read the whole 25 pages of the study? WOW.
> 
> 
> NO, they did not "figure" that white skin in worth 230 points.
> 
> 
> The study documents that those who make the admissions determinations discriminate in favor of blacks to the tune of 230 points.
> 
> 
> Stating that my argument is without merit while ignoring a peer reviewed academic study that proves massive and widespread discrimination in favor of black applicants is an act of pure dishonesty.
> 
> 
> Your ignore hard data that is right in front of your face, in favor of your emotional need to justify your hatred of whites and to justify your side's discrimination against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You argument is without merit because it's been shown that SAT scores don't indicate anything.
> 
> I don't hate whites. I don't like racist whites like you.
> 
> Look dumb ass if blacks got 230 points it means that white skin was worth 230 more points than black skin. You want to keep whining about how unfair things are for whites and that why you refuse to see this simple fact that YOU bought up. There is no discrimination against whites. .Discrimination is not that you get the majority of all jobs and admissions. And that's what you are trying to call discrimination against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Whether or not SAT scores predict academic success is a completely separate matter.
> 
> 
> The fact is that during the time frame of this study, that SAT scores were being used to judge applicants.
> 
> 
> And that the blacks students were being DISCRIMINATED IN FAVOR OF  to the tune of an effective 230 point sat bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your characterization of the discrimination of 230 points as a handicap to balance out white skin is meaningless words strung together. That's not what happened, that's not the way the system works, and even if it was, it would still be discriminating against the white students.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is real discrimination here, and you are supporting it, lefty.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, since you continue to call me names, without even a good faith attempt to back it up, I will treat you with the same respect,
> 
> 
> except my insult will be true as demonstrated by your behavior.
> 
> You are a vile asshole and a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you are a racist. I have backed up what have said multiple times. I don't want or need your respect. You disrespect me each and every time you post up this bullshit lie that whites are discriminated against when its just not the fucking truth. You are a liar and a racist Correll and if you don't' like me saying that, then start telling the truth.
> 
> *The Demographics of the Ivy League*
> *February 15, 2017
> *
> When you look at this information you see that in every Ivy League school, whites are he majority of the students. Second,  will see that Asians are at least double he number of black students at almost every Ivy League school. Asians are 5 percent of the overall US population but are generally 15-20 percent of all Ivy League students. They are not being cheated out of anything nor are whites.
> *
> The Demographics of the Ivy League*
Click to expand...



For what ever reason there is a huge education gap in this country. 

That is the reason, that DESPITE the huge pro-black discrimination that I have documented for, that blacks are still underrepresented in Ivy League Schools.



That you think that showing the end result proves that there is not discrimination, is your emotional commitment to the idea, clouding your thinking.


Also, as you have still failed to quote me and demonstrate any racism in my quote, yet continue to insist on smearing me falsely, here is a TRUE insult for you.


You are a fucking asshole.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give us your input on this guy IM2..
> Do you agree or not ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you spent a lot of time to go find a black person who validates your racist views. That's what I think.
> 
> *White Privilege Even Applies To Riots - The Proof Is In The Pumpkins*
Click to expand...

. My views ????  LOL


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are 13% of the us population and despite the 230 point discrimination in their favor, average about 7% of Ivy League admissions.
> 
> They thus fail to get admitted proportionately to their population.
> 
> 
> The 230 point bonus blacks get mean that whites ARE getting cheated. That is what that means.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link to the pdf of the actual study. Read it and knock of your crazy ass denial of reality.
> 
> 
> https://www.princeton.edu/~tje/files/Admission Preferences Espenshade Chung Walling Dec 2004.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "To examine these questions, we use data from the National Study of College Experience (NSCE), a project whose purpose is to understand the paths different students follow through higher education. Ten academically selective colleges and universities participated in the NSCE and supplied individual-level data on all persons who applied for admission in the fall of 1983 (or a nearby year), 1993, and 1997.2 These data include whether an applicant was accepted, together with a string of variables on applicant characteristics from the application form and, if the student subsequently enrolled at that institution, additional information on financial aid and academic performance in college. The information for this analysis comes from three private research universities that represent the top tier of American higher education. These are not the only NSCE schools that give admission preferences to underrepresented minority students, athletes, or legacies, but they were able to provide complete information for all three entering cohorts in our data on whether an applicant fell into any of these groups. Legacies are children or other close relatives of alumni. Athletes are defined as individuals who are recruited by athletic programs, typically meaning that they appear on coaches’ recruiting lists or are otherwise of Olympic or star athletic caliber. Table 1 contains a brief overview of the data. Altogether there are 124,374 applicant records, slightly more than half of which came from men. Approximately 80 percent of applicants had ‘‘recentered’’ SAT scores of 1200 or better, and the mean score for all applicants was 1332.3"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of Universities besides Ivy league ones. This is not 1997. Apparently those in the Ivy League admissions figured that being white was a 230 point advantage. You seem unable to understand who makes these determinations and why things are determined as such. Therefore your arguments is weak and without merit.
> 
> This again is part of the amazing amnesia of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was fast reading on your part. You read the whole 25 pages of the study? WOW.
> 
> 
> NO, they did not "figure" that white skin in worth 230 points.
> 
> 
> The study documents that those who make the admissions determinations discriminate in favor of blacks to the tune of 230 points.
> 
> 
> Stating that my argument is without merit while ignoring a peer reviewed academic study that proves massive and widespread discrimination in favor of black applicants is an act of pure dishonesty.
> 
> 
> Your ignore hard data that is right in front of your face, in favor of your emotional need to justify your hatred of whites and to justify your side's discrimination against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You argument is without merit because it's been shown that SAT scores don't indicate anything.
> 
> I don't hate whites. I don't like racist whites like you.
> 
> Look dumb ass if blacks got 230 points it means that white skin was worth 230 more points than black skin. You want to keep whining about how unfair things are for whites and that why you refuse to see this simple fact that YOU bought up. There is no discrimination against whites. .Discrimination is not that you get the majority of all jobs and admissions. And that's what you are trying to call discrimination against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Whether or not SAT scores predict academic success is a completely separate matter.
> 
> 
> The fact is that during the time frame of this study, that SAT scores were being used to judge applicants.
> 
> 
> And that the blacks students were being DISCRIMINATED IN FAVOR OF  to the tune of an effective 230 point sat bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your characterization of the discrimination of 230 points as a handicap to balance out white skin is meaningless words strung together. That's not what happened, that's not the way the system works, and even if it was, it would still be discriminating against the white students.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is real discrimination here, and you are supporting it, lefty.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, since you continue to call me names, without even a good faith attempt to back it up, I will treat you with the same respect,
> 
> 
> except my insult will be true as demonstrated by your behavior.
> 
> You are a vile asshole and a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you are a racist. I have backed up what have said multiple times. I don't want or need your respect. You disrespect me each and every time you post up this bullshit lie that whites are discriminated against when its just not the fucking truth. You are a liar and a racist Correll and if you don't' like me saying that, then start telling the truth.
> 
> *The Demographics of the Ivy League*
> *February 15, 2017
> *
> When you look at this information you see that in every Ivy League school, whites are he majority of the students. Second,  will see that Asians are at least double he number of black students at almost every Ivy League school. Asians are 5 percent of the overall US population but are generally 15-20 percent of all Ivy League students. They are not being cheated out of anything nor are whites.
> *
> The Demographics of the Ivy League*
Click to expand...

. Quit crying already..


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Trying to sum up your idiocy in a few pictures eh ???  If you really showed the history of it all, then you would have to admit finally that you are the racist wanting handouts by way of the long time settled issues now, but in the mean time let those poor whites give up their hardworking tax money to get you a living going like your black Hollywood rap stars eh ?? What's wrong, you can't rap ??  Just add a beat to your mouth running, and you got it.... How much suffering will you be expecting from the poor whites to satisfy your wishful needs or how much wealth do you want transferred from Bill Gates, Warren Buffet, Modonna, Ashely Judd, Steve Jobs family, and on and on it all goes ????? When will you be calling for blacks to stop engaging in institutionalized racism by holding on to (all black college's) that are probably indoctronation centers or to end anything that promotes all black membership or participation ?? When will you end your usery of the white useful idiot's that don't have a clue as to what is really going on in the minds of people like you ??  Name the unsettled programs or issues that target blacks in a racist way in America ?  Why are you not getting a fair shake in America ?  Tell us exactly where you are running into the roadblocks you feel that you can't seem to get beyond, and name the names of the white people now holding you back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . I shouldn't have to show it idiot... All you have to do is look into your cultural changes over time by your own account, and look at how you have moved from slavery to mainstream culture over time, and this by your own desires to be free, and with the help of your white allies throughout time. Now it's just a question as to whether or not you are satisfied or whether you want to be a dominant or domineering culture that wants to rule instead of blend ??  Would have to study African tribal culture in order to find these answers out about your race. In many ways the answers are being read through your actions and culture's of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We want the same things whites do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you work hard, save hard, and get an education.
> 
> The way you go about things with your hand open demanding Whitey to owe you the loot, is a wonderful way to piss off Whites.
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a masters degree. So what's your point?
> 
> You don't' get it. Nobody black gives a damn about how mad whitey gets. Whitey ain't God?  Blacks are owed at least 6.4 trillion dollars for  the money we lost due to white racism. .You can pay it or you can keep costing our economy 2 trillion dollars per year .You've been shown this. Unlike the unproven stuff you keep repeating.
> 
> So let me say this is in a manner you understand, we don't give a fuck if whitey gets mad.  Just sayin.
Click to expand...




Can you personally itemize and account for exactly how much you have lost due to racism in your life?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was fast reading on your part. You read the whole 25 pages of the study? WOW.
> 
> 
> NO, they did not "figure" that white skin in worth 230 points.
> 
> 
> The study documents that those who make the admissions determinations discriminate in favor of blacks to the tune of 230 points.
> 
> 
> Stating that my argument is without merit while ignoring a peer reviewed academic study that proves massive and widespread discrimination in favor of black applicants is an act of pure dishonesty.
> 
> 
> Your ignore hard data that is right in front of your face, in favor of your emotional need to justify your hatred of whites and to justify your side's discrimination against them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You argument is without merit because it's been shown that SAT scores don't indicate anything.
> 
> I don't hate whites. I don't like racist whites like you.
> 
> Look dumb ass if blacks got 230 points it means that white skin was worth 230 more points than black skin. You want to keep whining about how unfair things are for whites and that why you refuse to see this simple fact that YOU bought up. There is no discrimination against whites. .Discrimination is not that you get the majority of all jobs and admissions. And that's what you are trying to call discrimination against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, your argument is without merit.
> 
> What are you talking about White skin is worth 230 more points?
> No, it's really not.
> 
> The colleges are so desperate to fill in Blacks in their ranks, that they'll undercut higher performing Whites, and Asians just to fill Black quotas.
> That's most certainly reverse discrimination, it's institutional racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> If blacks are getting 230 points it means whites have a 230 point advantage because of their race so then blacks are given 230 points to even the score.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not a logical conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .It's a logical conclusion because that's why it would be done if it's even true.
Click to expand...



Somewhat off topic, but...

Have you ever studied logic, formally?


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are 13% of the us population and despite the 230 point discrimination in their favor, average about 7% of Ivy League admissions.
> 
> They thus fail to get admitted proportionately to their population.
> 
> 
> The 230 point bonus blacks get mean that whites ARE getting cheated. That is what that means.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link to the pdf of the actual study. Read it and knock of your crazy ass denial of reality.
> 
> 
> https://www.princeton.edu/~tje/files/Admission Preferences Espenshade Chung Walling Dec 2004.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "To examine these questions, we use data from the National Study of College Experience (NSCE), a project whose purpose is to understand the paths different students follow through higher education. Ten academically selective colleges and universities participated in the NSCE and supplied individual-level data on all persons who applied for admission in the fall of 1983 (or a nearby year), 1993, and 1997.2 These data include whether an applicant was accepted, together with a string of variables on applicant characteristics from the application form and, if the student subsequently enrolled at that institution, additional information on financial aid and academic performance in college. The information for this analysis comes from three private research universities that represent the top tier of American higher education. These are not the only NSCE schools that give admission preferences to underrepresented minority students, athletes, or legacies, but they were able to provide complete information for all three entering cohorts in our data on whether an applicant fell into any of these groups. Legacies are children or other close relatives of alumni. Athletes are defined as individuals who are recruited by athletic programs, typically meaning that they appear on coaches’ recruiting lists or are otherwise of Olympic or star athletic caliber. Table 1 contains a brief overview of the data. Altogether there are 124,374 applicant records, slightly more than half of which came from men. Approximately 80 percent of applicants had ‘‘recentered’’ SAT scores of 1200 or better, and the mean score for all applicants was 1332.3"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of Universities besides Ivy league ones. This is not 1997. Apparently those in the Ivy League admissions figured that being white was a 230 point advantage. You seem unable to understand who makes these determinations and why things are determined as such. Therefore your arguments is weak and without merit.
> 
> This again is part of the amazing amnesia of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was fast reading on your part. You read the whole 25 pages of the study? WOW.
> 
> 
> NO, they did not "figure" that white skin in worth 230 points.
> 
> 
> The study documents that those who make the admissions determinations discriminate in favor of blacks to the tune of 230 points.
> 
> 
> Stating that my argument is without merit while ignoring a peer reviewed academic study that proves massive and widespread discrimination in favor of black applicants is an act of pure dishonesty.
> 
> 
> Your ignore hard data that is right in front of your face, in favor of your emotional need to justify your hatred of whites and to justify your side's discrimination against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You argument is without merit because it's been shown that SAT scores don't indicate anything.
> 
> I don't hate whites. I don't like racist whites like you.
> 
> Look dumb ass if blacks got 230 points it means that white skin was worth 230 more points than black skin. You want to keep whining about how unfair things are for whites and that why you refuse to see this simple fact that YOU bought up. There is no discrimination against whites. .Discrimination is not that you get the majority of all jobs and admissions. And that's what you are trying to call discrimination against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, your argument is without merit.
> 
> What are you talking about White skin is worth 230 more points?
> No, it's really not.
> 
> The colleges are so desperate to fill in Blacks in their ranks, that they'll undercut higher performing Whites, and Asians just to fill Black quotas.
> That's most certainly reverse discrimination, it's institutional racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My argument has 240 years of history that gives it the utmost merit.
> 
> If blacks are getting 230 points it means whites have a 230 point advantage because of their race so then blacks are given 230 points to even the score.
> 
> It's not racism, its not discrimination. These colleges have GPA standards ,  If  backs are underperforming blacks  get suspended or kicked out of that college The SAT score is not an indicator of college work
Click to expand...

. Didn't they say it was an indicator of the doorway in, and not about the afterwards or about the work ?? Otherwise they were talking about the white person who was passed over in favor of someone with a much lower score all due to preferential treatment weren't they??  This issue brought up seems to be getting off track on purpose maybe ??  Not sure about the issue, but just following along with you all on it. Did the doorway get moved ?


----------



## Unkotare

1866, 1870, 1871, 1875...


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand how your comments are racist. You also don't seem to understand that your making a clam of how whites have been on the side of increasing rights of blacks is nothing to brag about.
> 
> The majority of whites have not been for increasing the rights of blacks and Lincoln believed hat blacks were inferior to whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu don't seem to know how to explain how my comments are supposedly racist.
> 
> 
> You constantly claim it, but can't back up your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln won an election, in which only white people voted, as a candidate in favor of increasing rights for blacks, specifically ending slavery.
> 
> 
> He won REELECTION as a candidate waging a bloody horrific war with the stated intent of ending slavery in the South.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You back my claims each time you respond. You have been explained  as to why your comments are racist.  This tactic is not going to work.
> 
> Lincolns intent was tp save the Union.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I would save the Union. I would save it the shortest way under the Constitution. The sooner the national authority can be restored; the nearer the Union will be "the Union as it was." If there be those who would not save the Union, unless they could at the same time save slavery, I do not agree with them. If there be those who would not save the Union unless they could at the same time destroy slavery, I do not agree with them. My paramount object in this struggle is to save the Union, and is not either to save or to destroy slavery. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abraham Lincoln's Letter to Horace Greeley
> 
> And then there is the matter of the election which you say that only whites voted in. Now this illustrates your ability to lie and your refusal to explain the whole story. Lincoln did not run as a candidate in favor of increasing the rights of blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abraham Lincoln took the oath as President on March 4, 1861. Among the first words of his Inaugural Address was a pledge (repeating words from an August 1858 speech) intended to placate Southern apprehensions: "I have no purpose, directly or indirectly, to interfere with the institution of slavery in the states where it exists. I believe I have no lawful right to do so, and I have no inclination to do so." Referring to the proposed Crittenden amendment, which would make explicit constitutional protection of slavery where it already existed, he said, "I have no objection to its being made express, and irrevocable." He also promised to support legislation for the capture and return of runaway slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then there is the little matter that blacks could not legally vote. But hey why include that when we can lie about how only whites voted and how they were all for "increasing the rights of blacks."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The way to demonstrate that someone is saying racist things, is to QUOTE them saying something racist, and then to explain how that statement meets the definition of racism. You have not done that. You have not even TRIED to do that. YOu just keep claiming over and over again that the things I say are racist, without any examples or explanations.
> 
> Also, in keeping with my policy of treating people with the respect they treat me, since you refuse to explain or support your vile accusations, making them nothing but personal smears,
> 
> FUck you your vile little piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Lincoln's stated intent was to save the union. His actions demonstrate that that was a political fiction in an attempt to avoid civil war.
> 
> 
> 3. And yes, blacks were not allowed to vote. THat was my point. The majority of whites in this country voted for the abolitionist, and even in the midst of the bloodiest war in us history, the whites of the North REELECTED him.
> 
> AFTER he had demonstrated beyond doubt that abolition was his goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correll you are a racist. I'll make it real simple . Your belief that we as blacks should be grateful to whites for some so called sacrifice they supposedly made for us is a racist belief. Hence your entire last post shows your racism.
> 
> You keep talking crazy, but what exactly was abolished Correll?  Was the belief that blacls were inferior to whites abolished?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And still no actual quote, and no explanation as to how that fits the definition of racism. Thus, you are still an asshole.
> 
> 2 Believing that gratitude should be shown for efforts made on someone's behalf in no way fits the definition of racism. I do not believe that showing gratitude is a sign of inferiority. Indeed, I think that being UNABLE or UNWILLING to show gratitude to someone who has done something for you, is a sign of inferiority.
> 
> 
> 3 Slavery was abolished. That this was not followed immediately by some recognition of racial equality, does not detract from the fact that the majority of whites in this country voted for, and then literally FOUGHT for the end of slavery.
> 
> If you feel no gratitude or respect for those whites, who ended slavery, you are a worse person for it.
> 
> 
> Query: HOw do you feel about the BLACKS who fought to end slavery?
Click to expand...


I am not answering that question either. And this is why:

When I mentioned. Dred Scott v Sandford you made the proclamation of how that was in 1857 how that was  too long ago. You have done that every time I have mentioned any past wrong doing fro whites  But here you are now demanding that I be grateful to whites who you claimed fought to end slavery in a war that has been over for more than 150 years.

Fuck you.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of Universities besides Ivy league ones. This is not 1997. Apparently those in the Ivy League admissions figured that being white was a 230 point advantage. You seem unable to understand who makes these determinations and why things are determined as such. Therefore your arguments is weak and without merit.
> 
> This again is part of the amazing amnesia of whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was fast reading on your part. You read the whole 25 pages of the study? WOW.
> 
> 
> NO, they did not "figure" that white skin in worth 230 points.
> 
> 
> The study documents that those who make the admissions determinations discriminate in favor of blacks to the tune of 230 points.
> 
> 
> Stating that my argument is without merit while ignoring a peer reviewed academic study that proves massive and widespread discrimination in favor of black applicants is an act of pure dishonesty.
> 
> 
> Your ignore hard data that is right in front of your face, in favor of your emotional need to justify your hatred of whites and to justify your side's discrimination against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You argument is without merit because it's been shown that SAT scores don't indicate anything.
> 
> I don't hate whites. I don't like racist whites like you.
> 
> Look dumb ass if blacks got 230 points it means that white skin was worth 230 more points than black skin. You want to keep whining about how unfair things are for whites and that why you refuse to see this simple fact that YOU bought up. There is no discrimination against whites. .Discrimination is not that you get the majority of all jobs and admissions. And that's what you are trying to call discrimination against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, your argument is without merit.
> 
> What are you talking about White skin is worth 230 more points?
> No, it's really not.
> 
> The colleges are so desperate to fill in Blacks in their ranks, that they'll undercut higher performing Whites, and Asians just to fill Black quotas.
> That's most certainly reverse discrimination, it's institutional racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My argument has 240 years of history that gives it the utmost merit.
> 
> If blacks are getting 230 points it means whites have a 230 point advantage because of their race so then blacks are given 230 points to even the score.
> 
> It's not racism, its not discrimination. These colleges have GPA standards ,  If  backs are underperforming blacks  get suspended or kicked out of that college The SAT score is not an indicator of college work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Didn't they say it was an indicator of the doorway in, and not about the afterwards or about the work ?? Otherwise they were talking about the white person who was passed over in favor of someone with a much lower score all due to preferential treatment weren't they??  This issue brought up seems to be getting off track on purpose maybe ??  Not sure about the issue, but just following along with you all on it. Did the doorway get moved ?
Click to expand...


Whites got preferential treatment by law for 189 years. We have been a nation for 241 years in a couple of weeks. Whites have gotten preferential treatment for 3.6 times the amount of years you claim others get it. So when you understand how that has benefitted whites to the point of where they are today, then talk to me about race or anything pertaining to race.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu don't seem to know how to explain how my comments are supposedly racist.
> 
> 
> You constantly claim it, but can't back up your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln won an election, in which only white people voted, as a candidate in favor of increasing rights for blacks, specifically ending slavery.
> 
> 
> He won REELECTION as a candidate waging a bloody horrific war with the stated intent of ending slavery in the South.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You back my claims each time you respond. You have been explained  as to why your comments are racist.  This tactic is not going to work.
> 
> Lincolns intent was tp save the Union.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I would save the Union. I would save it the shortest way under the Constitution. The sooner the national authority can be restored; the nearer the Union will be "the Union as it was." If there be those who would not save the Union, unless they could at the same time save slavery, I do not agree with them. If there be those who would not save the Union unless they could at the same time destroy slavery, I do not agree with them. My paramount object in this struggle is to save the Union, and is not either to save or to destroy slavery. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abraham Lincoln's Letter to Horace Greeley
> 
> And then there is the matter of the election which you say that only whites voted in. Now this illustrates your ability to lie and your refusal to explain the whole story. Lincoln did not run as a candidate in favor of increasing the rights of blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abraham Lincoln took the oath as President on March 4, 1861. Among the first words of his Inaugural Address was a pledge (repeating words from an August 1858 speech) intended to placate Southern apprehensions: "I have no purpose, directly or indirectly, to interfere with the institution of slavery in the states where it exists. I believe I have no lawful right to do so, and I have no inclination to do so." Referring to the proposed Crittenden amendment, which would make explicit constitutional protection of slavery where it already existed, he said, "I have no objection to its being made express, and irrevocable." He also promised to support legislation for the capture and return of runaway slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then there is the little matter that blacks could not legally vote. But hey why include that when we can lie about how only whites voted and how they were all for "increasing the rights of blacks."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The way to demonstrate that someone is saying racist things, is to QUOTE them saying something racist, and then to explain how that statement meets the definition of racism. You have not done that. You have not even TRIED to do that. YOu just keep claiming over and over again that the things I say are racist, without any examples or explanations.
> 
> Also, in keeping with my policy of treating people with the respect they treat me, since you refuse to explain or support your vile accusations, making them nothing but personal smears,
> 
> FUck you your vile little piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Lincoln's stated intent was to save the union. His actions demonstrate that that was a political fiction in an attempt to avoid civil war.
> 
> 
> 3. And yes, blacks were not allowed to vote. THat was my point. The majority of whites in this country voted for the abolitionist, and even in the midst of the bloodiest war in us history, the whites of the North REELECTED him.
> 
> AFTER he had demonstrated beyond doubt that abolition was his goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correll you are a racist. I'll make it real simple . Your belief that we as blacks should be grateful to whites for some so called sacrifice they supposedly made for us is a racist belief. Hence your entire last post shows your racism.
> 
> You keep talking crazy, but what exactly was abolished Correll?  Was the belief that blacls were inferior to whites abolished?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And still no actual quote, and no explanation as to how that fits the definition of racism. Thus, you are still an asshole.
> 
> 2 Believing that gratitude should be shown for efforts made on someone's behalf in no way fits the definition of racism. I do not believe that showing gratitude is a sign of inferiority. Indeed, I think that being UNABLE or UNWILLING to show gratitude to someone who has done something for you, is a sign of inferiority.
> 
> 
> 3 Slavery was abolished. That this was not followed immediately by some recognition of racial equality, does not detract from the fact that the majority of whites in this country voted for, and then literally FOUGHT for the end of slavery.
> 
> If you feel no gratitude or respect for those whites, who ended slavery, you are a worse person for it.
> 
> 
> Query: HOw do you feel about the BLACKS who fought to end slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not answering that question either. And this is why:
> 
> When I mentioned. Dred Scott v Sandford you made the proclamation of how that was in 1857 how that was  too long ago. You have done that every time I have mentioned any past wrong doing fro whites  But here you are now demanding that I be grateful to whites who you claimed fought to end slavery in a war that has been over for more than 150 years.
> 
> Fuck you.
Click to expand...



You raised Dred Scott to counter my claim that whites have been for generations fighting FOR increased rights and equality for blacks.

Something that occurred 160 years ago does not counter a claim that something has been on going for the last several generations.

BUT, I note that you admitted that you haven't answered by previous question. That is a step forward for you.


AND you managed to not call me a racist for one post in a row. 

I think I am seeing learning occur. GOOD FOR YOU.



FYI, I feel pride for the blacks that fought in the Civil War. Here were Americans in a very horrible time for them, fighting to free others, even while being greatly looked down on by their fellow soldiers.

That must have been very, very hard.


----------



## IM2

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand how your comments are racist. You also don't seem to understand that your making a clam of how whites have been on the side of increasing rights of blacks is nothing to brag about.
> 
> The majority of whites have not been for increasing the rights of blacks and Lincoln believed hat blacks were inferior to whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu don't seem to know how to explain how my comments are supposedly racist.
> 
> 
> You constantly claim it, but can't back up your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln won an election, in which only white people voted, as a candidate in favor of increasing rights for blacks, specifically ending slavery.
> 
> 
> He won REELECTION as a candidate waging a bloody horrific war with the stated intent of ending slavery in the South.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You back my claims each time you respond. You have been explained  as to why your comments are racist.  This tactic is not going to work.
> 
> Lincolns intent was tp save the Union.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I would save the Union. I would save it the shortest way under the Constitution. The sooner the national authority can be restored; the nearer the Union will be "the Union as it was." If there be those who would not save the Union, unless they could at the same time save slavery, I do not agree with them. If there be those who would not save the Union unless they could at the same time destroy slavery, I do not agree with them. My paramount object in this struggle is to save the Union, and is not either to save or to destroy slavery. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abraham Lincoln's Letter to Horace Greeley
> 
> And then there is the matter of the election which you say that only whites voted in. Now this illustrates your ability to lie and your refusal to explain the whole story. Lincoln did not run as a candidate in favor of increasing the rights of blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abraham Lincoln took the oath as President on March 4, 1861. Among the first words of his Inaugural Address was a pledge (repeating words from an August 1858 speech) intended to placate Southern apprehensions: "I have no purpose, directly or indirectly, to interfere with the institution of slavery in the states where it exists. I believe I have no lawful right to do so, and I have no inclination to do so." Referring to the proposed Crittenden amendment, which would make explicit constitutional protection of slavery where it already existed, he said, "I have no objection to its being made express, and irrevocable." He also promised to support legislation for the capture and return of runaway slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then there is the little matter that blacks could not legally vote. But hey why include that when we can lie about how only whites voted and how they were all for "increasing the rights of blacks."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The way to demonstrate that someone is saying racist things, is to QUOTE them saying something racist, and then to explain how that statement meets the definition of racism. You have not done that. You have not even TRIED to do that. YOu just keep claiming over and over again that the things I say are racist, without any examples or explanations.
> 
> Also, in keeping with my policy of treating people with the respect they treat me, since you refuse to explain or support your vile accusations, making them nothing but personal smears,
> 
> FUck you your vile little piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Lincoln's stated intent was to save the union. His actions demonstrate that that was a political fiction in an attempt to avoid civil war.
> 
> 
> 3. And yes, blacks were not allowed to vote. THat was my point. The majority of whites in this country voted for the abolitionist, and even in the midst of the bloodiest war in us history, the whites of the North REELECTED him.
> 
> AFTER he had demonstrated beyond doubt that abolition was his goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correll you are a racist. I'll make it real simple . Your belief that we as blacks should be grateful to whites for some so called sacrifice they supposedly made for us is a racist belief. Hence your entire last post shows your racism.
> 
> You keep talking crazy, but what exactly was abolished Correll?  Was the belief that blacls were inferior to whites abolished?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A racist calling someone else a racist, is illogical.
Click to expand...


That would be illogical. But since I am not a racist, me calling correll who is a racist, one is not.


----------



## beagle9

Paul Essien said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give us your input on this guy IM2..
> Do you agree or not ?
> 
> 
> 
> What input to give ?
> 
> It's the same way you get white people like this
> 
> 
> 
> and you get white people like this
> 
> 
> What's your point ?
> 
> It's always been the case that blacks who pretty much agree with whites will have a much easier time getting on television. You always be liked by many white people if you put a black face on white opinion and power. This is why guys like Larry Elder, Jesse Lee Peterson, Sheriff David Clarke are put out front on Fox News and Sean Hannity etc.
> 
> So the white supremacist can say "See !! Were not racist. They're black and even they agree that black people are fucked up" It's the same thing they are dong with Cosby trial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacking up the so called victims to make seem like the trial is not racial.
> 
> *It's a common tactic white people us.*
> 
> I mean if I was sit in these forum and talk about "Black on Black" crime, fatherlessness, out-of-wedlock births, drug use and dropping out of high school. You and others would say "Hey. That Essien guy speaks sense"
Click to expand...

. You are a disaster, and you putting on these racist doesn't do anything to help your cause in which you have embarked upon with IM2. We can admit to the racism that exist on our side, but you can't. Ok, so I will ask this now " if a black man speaks out about the problems in the black community or about the problems of some black people who cause trouble in the black community", is he or she a sell out ???  If so what are they selling out when battling the bullcrap going on within the black community ??  Are you ashamed when people like the Ferguson guy speaks out like that or does it set you back in your cause is the way you feel about it ???  What is your agenda or cause ??


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.





IM2 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the libtard doesn't mention that it was Southern White Democrats, that owned the slaves, and the Northern White Democrats who voted to keep the south with slaves.  It was the Southern White Democrats(KKK) that when about hanging blacks and white Republicans.  It was Southern White Democrats(Al Gore's and Bill Clinton's fathers) who wanted the Democrats to bar the doors from blacks and keep blacks in the back of the bus.  It is White Democrats today who want to GIVE just enough to blacks to keep then alive and enslaved to the Democrat party, by keep blacks uneducated with public indoctrination(schools).  This OP is just another typical student of the indoctrination of the left and it shows greatly, with his goose stepping, liberal kool aid drinking, low information, mind numbed, useful idiot mentality.
> 
> I bet the OP has never read the constitution either.
> 
> View attachment 132925
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that rant has anything to do with the topic,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 2017 not the 1800's and republicans of today are full of shit.​
Click to expand...


Bah, you just got a bad case of ONS, looks terminal to me, but I'm no doctor.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You back my claims each time you respond. You have been explained  as to why your comments are racist.  This tactic is not going to work.
> 
> Lincolns intent was tp save the Union.
> 
> Abraham Lincoln's Letter to Horace Greeley
> 
> And then there is the matter of the election which you say that only whites voted in. Now this illustrates your ability to lie and your refusal to explain the whole story. Lincoln did not run as a candidate in favor of increasing the rights of blacks.
> 
> And then there is the little matter that blacks could not legally vote. But hey why include that when we can lie about how only whites voted and how they were all for "increasing the rights of blacks."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The way to demonstrate that someone is saying racist things, is to QUOTE them saying something racist, and then to explain how that statement meets the definition of racism. You have not done that. You have not even TRIED to do that. YOu just keep claiming over and over again that the things I say are racist, without any examples or explanations.
> 
> Also, in keeping with my policy of treating people with the respect they treat me, since you refuse to explain or support your vile accusations, making them nothing but personal smears,
> 
> FUck you your vile little piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Lincoln's stated intent was to save the union. His actions demonstrate that that was a political fiction in an attempt to avoid civil war.
> 
> 
> 3. And yes, blacks were not allowed to vote. THat was my point. The majority of whites in this country voted for the abolitionist, and even in the midst of the bloodiest war in us history, the whites of the North REELECTED him.
> 
> AFTER he had demonstrated beyond doubt that abolition was his goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correll you are a racist. I'll make it real simple . Your belief that we as blacks should be grateful to whites for some so called sacrifice they supposedly made for us is a racist belief. Hence your entire last post shows your racism.
> 
> You keep talking crazy, but what exactly was abolished Correll?  Was the belief that blacls were inferior to whites abolished?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And still no actual quote, and no explanation as to how that fits the definition of racism. Thus, you are still an asshole.
> 
> 2 Believing that gratitude should be shown for efforts made on someone's behalf in no way fits the definition of racism. I do not believe that showing gratitude is a sign of inferiority. Indeed, I think that being UNABLE or UNWILLING to show gratitude to someone who has done something for you, is a sign of inferiority.
> 
> 
> 3 Slavery was abolished. That this was not followed immediately by some recognition of racial equality, does not detract from the fact that the majority of whites in this country voted for, and then literally FOUGHT for the end of slavery.
> 
> If you feel no gratitude or respect for those whites, who ended slavery, you are a worse person for it.
> 
> 
> Query: HOw do you feel about the BLACKS who fought to end slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not answering that question either. And this is why:
> 
> When I mentioned. Dred Scott v Sandford you made the proclamation of how that was in 1857 how that was  too long ago. You have done that every time I have mentioned any past wrong doing fro whites  But here you are now demanding that I be grateful to whites who you claimed fought to end slavery in a war that has been over for more than 150 years.
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You raised Dred Scott to counter my claim that whites have been for generations fighting FOR increased rights and equality for blacks.
> 
> Something that occurred 160 years ago does not counter a claim that something has been on going for the last several generations.
> 
> BUT, I note that you admitted that you haven't answered by previous question. That is a step forward for you.
> 
> 
> AND you managed to not call me a racist for one post in a row.
> 
> I think I am seeing learning occur. GOOD FOR YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, I feel pride for the blacks that fought in the Civil War. Here were Americans in a very horrible time for them, fighting to free others, even while being greatly looked down on by their fellow soldiers.
> 
> That must have been very, very hard.
Click to expand...


There is no leaning here. There have been no generations where the majority of whites have fought for increasing black rights.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The way to demonstrate that someone is saying racist things, is to QUOTE them saying something racist, and then to explain how that statement meets the definition of racism. You have not done that. You have not even TRIED to do that. YOu just keep claiming over and over again that the things I say are racist, without any examples or explanations.
> 
> Also, in keeping with my policy of treating people with the respect they treat me, since you refuse to explain or support your vile accusations, making them nothing but personal smears,
> 
> FUck you your vile little piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Lincoln's stated intent was to save the union. His actions demonstrate that that was a political fiction in an attempt to avoid civil war.
> 
> 
> 3. And yes, blacks were not allowed to vote. THat was my point. The majority of whites in this country voted for the abolitionist, and even in the midst of the bloodiest war in us history, the whites of the North REELECTED him.
> 
> AFTER he had demonstrated beyond doubt that abolition was his goal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll you are a racist. I'll make it real simple . Your belief that we as blacks should be grateful to whites for some so called sacrifice they supposedly made for us is a racist belief. Hence your entire last post shows your racism.
> 
> You keep talking crazy, but what exactly was abolished Correll?  Was the belief that blacls were inferior to whites abolished?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And still no actual quote, and no explanation as to how that fits the definition of racism. Thus, you are still an asshole.
> 
> 2 Believing that gratitude should be shown for efforts made on someone's behalf in no way fits the definition of racism. I do not believe that showing gratitude is a sign of inferiority. Indeed, I think that being UNABLE or UNWILLING to show gratitude to someone who has done something for you, is a sign of inferiority.
> 
> 
> 3 Slavery was abolished. That this was not followed immediately by some recognition of racial equality, does not detract from the fact that the majority of whites in this country voted for, and then literally FOUGHT for the end of slavery.
> 
> If you feel no gratitude or respect for those whites, who ended slavery, you are a worse person for it.
> 
> 
> Query: HOw do you feel about the BLACKS who fought to end slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not answering that question either. And this is why:
> 
> When I mentioned. Dred Scott v Sandford you made the proclamation of how that was in 1857 how that was  too long ago. You have done that every time I have mentioned any past wrong doing fro whites  But here you are now demanding that I be grateful to whites who you claimed fought to end slavery in a war that has been over for more than 150 years.
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You raised Dred Scott to counter my claim that whites have been for generations fighting FOR increased rights and equality for blacks.
> 
> Something that occurred 160 years ago does not counter a claim that something has been on going for the last several generations.
> 
> BUT, I note that you admitted that you haven't answered by previous question. That is a step forward for you.
> 
> 
> AND you managed to not call me a racist for one post in a row.
> 
> I think I am seeing learning occur. GOOD FOR YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, I feel pride for the blacks that fought in the Civil War. Here were Americans in a very horrible time for them, fighting to free others, even while being greatly looked down on by their fellow soldiers.
> 
> That must have been very, very hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no leaning here. There have been no generations where the majority of whites have fought for increasing black rights.
Click to expand...




What do you base that nonsensical belief on?


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Trying to sum up your idiocy in a few pictures eh ???  If you really showed the history of it all, then you would have to admit finally that you are the racist wanting handouts by way of the long time settled issues now, but in the mean time let those poor whites give up their hardworking tax money to get you a living going like your black Hollywood rap stars eh ?? What's wrong, you can't rap ??  Just add a beat to your mouth running, and you got it.... How much suffering will you be expecting from the poor whites to satisfy your wishful needs or how much wealth do you want transferred from Bill Gates, Warren Buffet, Modonna, Ashely Judd, Steve Jobs family, and on and on it all goes ????? When will you be calling for blacks to stop engaging in institutionalized racism by holding on to (all black college's) that are probably indoctronation centers or to end anything that promotes all black membership or participation ?? When will you end your usery of the white useful idiot's that don't have a clue as to what is really going on in the minds of people like you ??  Name the unsettled programs or issues that target blacks in a racist way in America ?  Why are you not getting a fair shake in America ?  Tell us exactly where you are running into the roadblocks you feel that you can't seem to get beyond, and name the names of the white people now holding you back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . I shouldn't have to show it idiot... All you have to do is look into your cultural changes over time by your own account, and look at how you have moved from slavery to mainstream culture over time, and this by your own desires to be free, and with the help of your white allies throughout time. Now it's just a question as to whether or not you are satisfied or whether you want to be a dominant or domineering culture that wants to rule instead of blend ??  Would have to study African tribal culture in order to find these answers out about your race. In many ways the answers are being read through your actions and culture's of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We want the same things whites do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you work hard, save hard, and get an education.
> 
> The way you go about things with your hand open demanding Whitey to owe you the loot, is a wonderful way to piss off Whites.
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a masters degree. So what's your point?
> 
> You don't' get it. Nobody black gives a damn about how mad whitey gets. Whitey ain't God?  Blacks are owed at least 6.4 trillion dollars for  the money we lost due to white racism. .You can pay it or you can keep costing our economy 2 trillion dollars per year .You've been shown this. Unlike the unproven stuff you keep repeating.
> 
> So let me say this is in a manner you understand, we don't give a fuck if whitey gets mad.  Just sayin.
Click to expand...

. And what would you all do with that 6.4 trillion ??? If whitey lined up the businesses and products for you to purchase, then you would claim that it was all a set up, and that whitey stole the money from y'all. Then you would come back to say that it wasn't enough (you underestimated), and that you want to try that again... LOL


----------



## Correll

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> 
> 
> . I shouldn't have to show it idiot... All you have to do is look into your cultural changes over time by your own account, and look at how you have moved from slavery to mainstream culture over time, and this by your own desires to be free, and with the help of your white allies throughout time. Now it's just a question as to whether or not you are satisfied or whether you want to be a dominant or domineering culture that wants to rule instead of blend ??  Would have to study African tribal culture in order to find these answers out about your race. In many ways the answers are being read through your actions and culture's of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We want the same things whites do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you work hard, save hard, and get an education.
> 
> The way you go about things with your hand open demanding Whitey to owe you the loot, is a wonderful way to piss off Whites.
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a masters degree. So what's your point?
> 
> You don't' get it. Nobody black gives a damn about how mad whitey gets. Whitey ain't God?  Blacks are owed at least 6.4 trillion dollars for  the money we lost due to white racism. .You can pay it or you can keep costing our economy 2 trillion dollars per year .You've been shown this. Unlike the unproven stuff you keep repeating.
> 
> So let me say this is in a manner you understand, we don't give a fuck if whitey gets mad.  Just sayin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . And what would you all do with that 6.4 trillion ??? If whitey lined up the businesses and products for you to purchase, then you would claim that it was all a set up, and that whitey stole the money from y'all. Then you would come back to say that it wasn't enough (you underestimated), and that you want to try that again... LOL
Click to expand...



YOu can easily see that that is what he would do,


Because he is doing it RIGHT NOW.


Dismissing ALL THAT WAS DONE by generations of white people, and insisting on judging white people today as though we are all personally slavers.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Trying to sum up your idiocy in a few pictures eh ???  If you really showed the history of it all, then you would have to admit finally that you are the racist wanting handouts by way of the long time settled issues now, but in the mean time let those poor whites give up their hardworking tax money to get you a living going like your black Hollywood rap stars eh ?? What's wrong, you can't rap ??  Just add a beat to your mouth running, and you got it.... How much suffering will you be expecting from the poor whites to satisfy your wishful needs or how much wealth do you want transferred from Bill Gates, Warren Buffet, Modonna, Ashely Judd, Steve Jobs family, and on and on it all goes ????? When will you be calling for blacks to stop engaging in institutionalized racism by holding on to (all black college's) that are probably indoctronation centers or to end anything that promotes all black membership or participation ?? When will you end your usery of the white useful idiot's that don't have a clue as to what is really going on in the minds of people like you ??  Name the unsettled programs or issues that target blacks in a racist way in America ?  Why are you not getting a fair shake in America ?  Tell us exactly where you are running into the roadblocks you feel that you can't seem to get beyond, and name the names of the white people now holding you back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . I shouldn't have to show it idiot... All you have to do is look into your cultural changes over time by your own account, and look at how you have moved from slavery to mainstream culture over time, and this by your own desires to be free, and with the help of your white allies throughout time. Now it's just a question as to whether or not you are satisfied or whether you want to be a dominant or domineering culture that wants to rule instead of blend ??  Would have to study African tribal culture in order to find these answers out about your race. In many ways the answers are being read through your actions and culture's of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We want the same things whites do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you work hard, save hard, and get an education.
> 
> The way you go about things with your hand open demanding Whitey to owe you the loot, is a wonderful way to piss off Whites.
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a masters degree. So what's your point?
> 
> You don't' get it. Nobody black gives a damn about how mad whitey gets. Whitey ain't God?  Blacks are owed at least 6.4 trillion dollars for  the money we lost due to white racism. .You can pay it or you can keep costing our economy 2 trillion dollars per year .You've been shown this. Unlike the unproven stuff you keep repeating.
> 
> So let me say this is in a manner you understand, we don't give a fuck if whitey gets mad.  Just sayin.
Click to expand...

. You got a master's degree ???  In what "how to hate whitey" ???  LOL... I see you wasted your time, and you want 6.4 trillion more to waste ??


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The way to demonstrate that someone is saying racist things, is to QUOTE them saying something racist, and then to explain how that statement meets the definition of racism. You have not done that. You have not even TRIED to do that. YOu just keep claiming over and over again that the things I say are racist, without any examples or explanations.
> 
> Also, in keeping with my policy of treating people with the respect they treat me, since you refuse to explain or support your vile accusations, making them nothing but personal smears,
> 
> FUck you your vile little piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Lincoln's stated intent was to save the union. His actions demonstrate that that was a political fiction in an attempt to avoid civil war.
> 
> 
> 3. And yes, blacks were not allowed to vote. THat was my point. The majority of whites in this country voted for the abolitionist, and even in the midst of the bloodiest war in us history, the whites of the North REELECTED him.
> 
> AFTER he had demonstrated beyond doubt that abolition was his goal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll you are a racist. I'll make it real simple . Your belief that we as blacks should be grateful to whites for some so called sacrifice they supposedly made for us is a racist belief. Hence your entire last post shows your racism.
> 
> You keep talking crazy, but what exactly was abolished Correll?  Was the belief that blacls were inferior to whites abolished?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And still no actual quote, and no explanation as to how that fits the definition of racism. Thus, you are still an asshole.
> 
> 2 Believing that gratitude should be shown for efforts made on someone's behalf in no way fits the definition of racism. I do not believe that showing gratitude is a sign of inferiority. Indeed, I think that being UNABLE or UNWILLING to show gratitude to someone who has done something for you, is a sign of inferiority.
> 
> 
> 3 Slavery was abolished. That this was not followed immediately by some recognition of racial equality, does not detract from the fact that the majority of whites in this country voted for, and then literally FOUGHT for the end of slavery.
> 
> If you feel no gratitude or respect for those whites, who ended slavery, you are a worse person for it.
> 
> 
> Query: HOw do you feel about the BLACKS who fought to end slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not answering that question either. And this is why:
> 
> When I mentioned. Dred Scott v Sandford you made the proclamation of how that was in 1857 how that was  too long ago. You have done that every time I have mentioned any past wrong doing fro whites  But here you are now demanding that I be grateful to whites who you claimed fought to end slavery in a war that has been over for more than 150 years.
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You raised Dred Scott to counter my claim that whites have been for generations fighting FOR increased rights and equality for blacks.
> 
> Something that occurred 160 years ago does not counter a claim that something has been on going for the last several generations.
> 
> BUT, I note that you admitted that you haven't answered by previous question. That is a step forward for you.
> 
> 
> AND you managed to not call me a racist for one post in a row.
> 
> I think I am seeing learning occur. GOOD FOR YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, I feel pride for the blacks that fought in the Civil War. Here were Americans in a very horrible time for them, fighting to free others, even while being greatly looked down on by their fellow soldiers.
> 
> That must have been very, very hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no leaning here. There have been no generations where the majority of whites have fought for increasing black rights.
Click to expand...

. I hope all the useful idiot's are reading your dribble.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give us your input on this guy IM2..
> Do you agree or not ?
> 
> 
> 
> What input to give ?
> 
> It's the same way you get white people like this
> 
> 
> 
> and you get white people like this
> 
> 
> What's your point ?
> 
> It's always been the case that blacks who pretty much agree with whites will have a much easier time getting on television. You always be liked by many white people if you put a black face on white opinion and power. This is why guys like Larry Elder, Jesse Lee Peterson, Sheriff David Clarke are put out front on Fox News and Sean Hannity etc.
> 
> So the white supremacist can say "See !! Were not racist. They're black and even they agree that black people are fucked up" It's the same thing they are dong with Cosby trial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacking up the so called victims to make seem like the trial is not racial.
> 
> *It's a common tactic white people us.*
> 
> I mean if I was sit in these forum and talk about "Black on Black" crime, fatherlessness, out-of-wedlock births, drug use and dropping out of high school. You and others would say "Hey. That Essien guy speaks sense"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You are a disaster, and you putting on these racist doesn't do anything to help your cause in which you have embarked upon with IM2. We can admit to the racism that exist on our side, but you can't. Ok, so I will ask this now " if a black man speaks out about the problems in the black community or about the problems of some black people who cause trouble in the black community", is he or she a sell out ???  If so what are they selling out when battling the bullcrap going on within the black community ??  Are you ashamed when people like the Ferguson guy speaks out like that or does it set you back in your cause is the way you feel about it ???  What is your agenda or cause ??
Click to expand...


Why did the riots occur in Ferguson?

No you can' t admit to the racism on your side. You can't even understand exactly what the racism of your side includes. Being called whitey has cost you nothing. But you equate that to more than 2 centuries of racism  by whites that is backed up by law and by policy even to right now.

I have worked in the black community. The guy in your video is not productive to our community.

I have spent 32 years of my life providing ways to help blacks defeat racism. What has the guy the video done? Do you know? All you did was post up someone who validates your racist beliefs. There are millions of blacks  working the .problems we have. Where are the whites who are doing the same in white communities? You have a higher rate of crime, drug use, and domestic violence just to name a few things and yet you are here talking about the black community like your white ass lives in the Garden of Eden.

* Dehumanizing the Black Lives of America: Michael Eric Dyson on Ferguson, Police Brutality and Race *

 

You could not find this to post, why?


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> 
> 
> . I shouldn't have to show it idiot... All you have to do is look into your cultural changes over time by your own account, and look at how you have moved from slavery to mainstream culture over time, and this by your own desires to be free, and with the help of your white allies throughout time. Now it's just a question as to whether or not you are satisfied or whether you want to be a dominant or domineering culture that wants to rule instead of blend ??  Would have to study African tribal culture in order to find these answers out about your race. In many ways the answers are being read through your actions and culture's of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We want the same things whites do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you work hard, save hard, and get an education.
> 
> The way you go about things with your hand open demanding Whitey to owe you the loot, is a wonderful way to piss off Whites.
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a masters degree. So what's your point?
> 
> You don't' get it. Nobody black gives a damn about how mad whitey gets. Whitey ain't God?  Blacks are owed at least 6.4 trillion dollars for  the money we lost due to white racism. .You can pay it or you can keep costing our economy 2 trillion dollars per year .You've been shown this. Unlike the unproven stuff you keep repeating.
> 
> So let me say this is in a manner you understand, we don't give a fuck if whitey gets mad.  Just sayin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You got a master's degree ???  In what "how to hate whitey" ???  LOL... I see you wasted your time, and you want 6.4 trillion more to waste ??
Click to expand...


I got a masters degree in a discipline taught by an American university.  Not all whites believe as you, so hating whitey is not it.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice how the libtard doesn't mention that it was Southern White Democrats, that owned the slaves, and the Northern White Democrats who voted to keep the south with slaves.  It was the Southern White Democrats(KKK) that when about hanging blacks and white Republicans.  It was Southern White Democrats(Al Gore's and Bill Clinton's fathers) who wanted the Democrats to bar the doors from blacks and keep blacks in the back of the bus.  It is White Democrats today who want to GIVE just enough to blacks to keep then alive and enslaved to the Democrat party, by keep blacks uneducated with public indoctrination(schools).  This OP is just another typical student of the indoctrination of the left and it shows greatly, with his goose stepping, liberal kool aid drinking, low information, mind numbed, useful idiot mentality.
> 
> I bet the OP has never read the constitution either.
> 
> View attachment 132925
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that rant has anything to do with the topic,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 2017 not the 1800's and republicans of today are full of shit.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bah, you just got a bad case of ONS, looks terminal to me, but I'm no doctor.
Click to expand...


You gave yourself a dunce. It's about time you recognized you are a dumb ass.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll you are a racist. I'll make it real simple . Your belief that we as blacks should be grateful to whites for some so called sacrifice they supposedly made for us is a racist belief. Hence your entire last post shows your racism.
> 
> You keep talking crazy, but what exactly was abolished Correll?  Was the belief that blacls were inferior to whites abolished?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And still no actual quote, and no explanation as to how that fits the definition of racism. Thus, you are still an asshole.
> 
> 2 Believing that gratitude should be shown for efforts made on someone's behalf in no way fits the definition of racism. I do not believe that showing gratitude is a sign of inferiority. Indeed, I think that being UNABLE or UNWILLING to show gratitude to someone who has done something for you, is a sign of inferiority.
> 
> 
> 3 Slavery was abolished. That this was not followed immediately by some recognition of racial equality, does not detract from the fact that the majority of whites in this country voted for, and then literally FOUGHT for the end of slavery.
> 
> If you feel no gratitude or respect for those whites, who ended slavery, you are a worse person for it.
> 
> 
> Query: HOw do you feel about the BLACKS who fought to end slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not answering that question either. And this is why:
> 
> When I mentioned. Dred Scott v Sandford you made the proclamation of how that was in 1857 how that was  too long ago. You have done that every time I have mentioned any past wrong doing fro whites  But here you are now demanding that I be grateful to whites who you claimed fought to end slavery in a war that has been over for more than 150 years.
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You raised Dred Scott to counter my claim that whites have been for generations fighting FOR increased rights and equality for blacks.
> 
> Something that occurred 160 years ago does not counter a claim that something has been on going for the last several generations.
> 
> BUT, I note that you admitted that you haven't answered by previous question. That is a step forward for you.
> 
> 
> AND you managed to not call me a racist for one post in a row.
> 
> I think I am seeing learning occur. GOOD FOR YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, I feel pride for the blacks that fought in the Civil War. Here were Americans in a very horrible time for them, fighting to free others, even while being greatly looked down on by their fellow soldiers.
> 
> That must have been very, very hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no leaning here. There have been no generations where the majority of whites have fought for increasing black rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . I hope all the useful idiot's are reading your dribble.
Click to expand...


Show me all the generations where the majority of whites fought to make blacks equal to whites.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice how the libtard doesn't mention that it was Southern White Democrats, that owned the slaves, and the Northern White Democrats who voted to keep the south with slaves.  It was the Southern White Democrats(KKK) that when about hanging blacks and white Republicans.  It was Southern White Democrats(Al Gore's and Bill Clinton's fathers) who wanted the Democrats to bar the doors from blacks and keep blacks in the back of the bus.  It is White Democrats today who want to GIVE just enough to blacks to keep then alive and enslaved to the Democrat party, by keep blacks uneducated with public indoctrination(schools).  This OP is just another typical student of the indoctrination of the left and it shows greatly, with his goose stepping, liberal kool aid drinking, low information, mind numbed, useful idiot mentality.
> 
> I bet the OP has never read the constitution either.
> 
> View attachment 132925
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that rant has anything to do with the topic,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 2017 not the 1800's and republicans of today are full of shit.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bah, you just got a bad case of ONS, looks terminal to me, but I'm no doctor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave yourself a dunce. It's about time you recognized you are a dumb ass.
Click to expand...


Lemme guess...the D is for your GPA in school, huh?


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice how the libtard doesn't mention that it was Southern White Democrats, that owned the slaves, and the Northern White Democrats who voted to keep the south with slaves.  It was the Southern White Democrats(KKK) that when about hanging blacks and white Republicans.  It was Southern White Democrats(Al Gore's and Bill Clinton's fathers) who wanted the Democrats to bar the doors from blacks and keep blacks in the back of the bus.  It is White Democrats today who want to GIVE just enough to blacks to keep then alive and enslaved to the Democrat party, by keep blacks uneducated with public indoctrination(schools).  This OP is just another typical student of the indoctrination of the left and it shows greatly, with his goose stepping, liberal kool aid drinking, low information, mind numbed, useful idiot mentality.
> 
> I bet the OP has never read the constitution either.
> 
> View attachment 132925
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that rant has anything to do with the topic,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 2017 not the 1800's and republicans of today are full of shit.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bah, you just got a bad case of ONS, looks terminal to me, but I'm no doctor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave yourself a dunce. It's about time you recognized you are a dumb ass.
Click to expand...




Says the person who doesnt' know how to make the simplest argument.

Hell, you've failed to actually QUOTE me, while claiming over and over again that you did.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And still no actual quote, and no explanation as to how that fits the definition of racism. Thus, you are still an asshole.
> 
> 2 Believing that gratitude should be shown for efforts made on someone's behalf in no way fits the definition of racism. I do not believe that showing gratitude is a sign of inferiority. Indeed, I think that being UNABLE or UNWILLING to show gratitude to someone who has done something for you, is a sign of inferiority.
> 
> 
> 3 Slavery was abolished. That this was not followed immediately by some recognition of racial equality, does not detract from the fact that the majority of whites in this country voted for, and then literally FOUGHT for the end of slavery.
> 
> If you feel no gratitude or respect for those whites, who ended slavery, you are a worse person for it.
> 
> 
> Query: HOw do you feel about the BLACKS who fought to end slavery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not answering that question either. And this is why:
> 
> When I mentioned. Dred Scott v Sandford you made the proclamation of how that was in 1857 how that was  too long ago. You have done that every time I have mentioned any past wrong doing fro whites  But here you are now demanding that I be grateful to whites who you claimed fought to end slavery in a war that has been over for more than 150 years.
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You raised Dred Scott to counter my claim that whites have been for generations fighting FOR increased rights and equality for blacks.
> 
> Something that occurred 160 years ago does not counter a claim that something has been on going for the last several generations.
> 
> BUT, I note that you admitted that you haven't answered by previous question. That is a step forward for you.
> 
> 
> AND you managed to not call me a racist for one post in a row.
> 
> I think I am seeing learning occur. GOOD FOR YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, I feel pride for the blacks that fought in the Civil War. Here were Americans in a very horrible time for them, fighting to free others, even while being greatly looked down on by their fellow soldiers.
> 
> That must have been very, very hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no leaning here. There have been no generations where the majority of whites have fought for increasing black rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . I hope all the useful idiot's are reading your dribble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me all the generations where the majority of whites fought to make blacks equal to whites.
Click to expand...



I've repeatedly pointed out that Lincoln was elected by the majority of whites, TWICE.


----------



## Mudda

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And still no actual quote, and no explanation as to how that fits the definition of racism. Thus, you are still an asshole.
> 
> 2 Believing that gratitude should be shown for efforts made on someone's behalf in no way fits the definition of racism. I do not believe that showing gratitude is a sign of inferiority. Indeed, I think that being UNABLE or UNWILLING to show gratitude to someone who has done something for you, is a sign of inferiority.
> 
> 
> 3 Slavery was abolished. That this was not followed immediately by some recognition of racial equality, does not detract from the fact that the majority of whites in this country voted for, and then literally FOUGHT for the end of slavery.
> 
> If you feel no gratitude or respect for those whites, who ended slavery, you are a worse person for it.
> 
> 
> Query: HOw do you feel about the BLACKS who fought to end slavery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not answering that question either. And this is why:
> 
> When I mentioned. Dred Scott v Sandford you made the proclamation of how that was in 1857 how that was  too long ago. You have done that every time I have mentioned any past wrong doing fro whites  But here you are now demanding that I be grateful to whites who you claimed fought to end slavery in a war that has been over for more than 150 years.
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You raised Dred Scott to counter my claim that whites have been for generations fighting FOR increased rights and equality for blacks.
> 
> Something that occurred 160 years ago does not counter a claim that something has been on going for the last several generations.
> 
> BUT, I note that you admitted that you haven't answered by previous question. That is a step forward for you.
> 
> 
> AND you managed to not call me a racist for one post in a row.
> 
> I think I am seeing learning occur. GOOD FOR YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, I feel pride for the blacks that fought in the Civil War. Here were Americans in a very horrible time for them, fighting to free others, even while being greatly looked down on by their fellow soldiers.
> 
> That must have been very, very hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no leaning here. There have been no generations where the majority of whites have fought for increasing black rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . I hope all the useful idiot's are reading your dribble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me all the generations where the majority of whites fought to make blacks equal to whites.
Click to expand...

Whites bought blacks off of black slave traders, brought you here, taught you some trades and fought to set you free. That blacks can't make it on their own today isn't whitey's fault, go look in the mirror.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> ...
> 
> I got a masters degree in a discipline taught by an American university.  ....





So, what disciline then?


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice how the libtard doesn't mention that it was Southern White Democrats, that owned the slaves, and the Northern White Democrats who voted to keep the south with slaves.  It was the Southern White Democrats(KKK) that when about hanging blacks and white Republicans.  It was Southern White Democrats(Al Gore's and Bill Clinton's fathers) who wanted the Democrats to bar the doors from blacks and keep blacks in the back of the bus.  It is White Democrats today who want to GIVE just enough to blacks to keep then alive and enslaved to the Democrat party, by keep blacks uneducated with public indoctrination(schools).  This OP is just another typical student of the indoctrination of the left and it shows greatly, with his goose stepping, liberal kool aid drinking, low information, mind numbed, useful idiot mentality.
> 
> I bet the OP has never read the constitution either.
> 
> View attachment 132925
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that rant has anything to do with the topic,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 2017 not the 1800's and republicans of today are full of shit.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bah, you just got a bad case of ONS, looks terminal to me, but I'm no doctor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave yourself a dunce. It's about time you recognized you are a dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the person who doesnt' know how to make the simplest argument.
> 
> Hell, you've failed to actually QUOTE me, while claiming over and over again that you did.
Click to expand...


Correll you can cry all you want .about how I haven't proven anything.  You are a racist.


----------



## IM2

Mudda said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not answering that question either. And this is why:
> 
> When I mentioned. Dred Scott v Sandford you made the proclamation of how that was in 1857 how that was  too long ago. You have done that every time I have mentioned any past wrong doing fro whites  But here you are now demanding that I be grateful to whites who you claimed fought to end slavery in a war that has been over for more than 150 years.
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You raised Dred Scott to counter my claim that whites have been for generations fighting FOR increased rights and equality for blacks.
> 
> Something that occurred 160 years ago does not counter a claim that something has been on going for the last several generations.
> 
> BUT, I note that you admitted that you haven't answered by previous question. That is a step forward for you.
> 
> 
> AND you managed to not call me a racist for one post in a row.
> 
> I think I am seeing learning occur. GOOD FOR YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, I feel pride for the blacks that fought in the Civil War. Here were Americans in a very horrible time for them, fighting to free others, even while being greatly looked down on by their fellow soldiers.
> 
> That must have been very, very hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no leaning here. There have been no generations where the majority of whites have fought for increasing black rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . I hope all the useful idiot's are reading your dribble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me all the generations where the majority of whites fought to make blacks equal to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites bought blacks off of black slave traders, brought you here, taught you some trades and fought to set you free. That blacks can't make it on their own today isn't whitey's fault, go look in the mirror.
Click to expand...


The slave traders were not black. The rest of your stuff is the usual dumb ass racist drive you post.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give us your input on this guy IM2..
> Do you agree or not ?
> 
> 
> 
> What input to give ?
> 
> It's the same way you get white people like this
> 
> 
> 
> and you get white people like this
> 
> 
> What's your point ?
> 
> It's always been the case that blacks who pretty much agree with whites will have a much easier time getting on television. You always be liked by many white people if you put a black face on white opinion and power. This is why guys like Larry Elder, Jesse Lee Peterson, Sheriff David Clarke are put out front on Fox News and Sean Hannity etc.
> 
> So the white supremacist can say "See !! Were not racist. They're black and even they agree that black people are fucked up" It's the same thing they are dong with Cosby trial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacking up the so called victims to make seem like the trial is not racial.
> 
> *It's a common tactic white people us.*
> 
> I mean if I was sit in these forum and talk about "Black on Black" crime, fatherlessness, out-of-wedlock births, drug use and dropping out of high school. You and others would say "Hey. That Essien guy speaks sense"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You are a disaster, and you putting on these racist doesn't do anything to help your cause in which you have embarked upon with IM2. We can admit to the racism that exist on our side, but you can't. Ok, so I will ask this now " if a black man speaks out about the problems in the black community or about the problems of some black people who cause trouble in the black community", is he or she a sell out ???  If so what are they selling out when battling the bullcrap going on within the black community ??  Are you ashamed when people like the Ferguson guy speaks out like that or does it set you back in your cause is the way you feel about it ???  What is your agenda or cause ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did the riots occur in Ferguson?
> 
> No you can' t admit to the racism on your side. You can't even understand exactly what the racism of your side includes. Being called whitey has cost you nothing. But you equate that to more than 2 centuries of racism  by whites that is backed up by law and by policy even to right now.
> 
> I have worked in the black community. The guy in your video is not productive to our community.
> 
> I have spent 32 years of my life providing ways to help blacks defeat racism. What has the guy the video done? Do you know? All you did was post up someone who validates your racist beliefs. There are millions of blacks  working the .problems we have. Where are the whites who are doing the same in white communities? You have a higher rate of crime, drug use, and domestic violence just to name a few things and yet you are here talking about the black community like your white ass lives in the Garden of Eden.
> 
> * Dehumanizing the Black Lives of America: Michael Eric Dyson on Ferguson, Police Brutality and Race *
> 
> 
> 
> You could not find this to post, why?
Click to expand...


Yeah, take it out on poor shop owners, and home owners in the Fergusson area, that'll bring justice. (Not)

The guy is right, it  makes Blacks look bad.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was fast reading on your part. You read the whole 25 pages of the study? WOW.
> 
> 
> NO, they did not "figure" that white skin in worth 230 points.
> 
> 
> The study documents that those who make the admissions determinations discriminate in favor of blacks to the tune of 230 points.
> 
> 
> Stating that my argument is without merit while ignoring a peer reviewed academic study that proves massive and widespread discrimination in favor of black applicants is an act of pure dishonesty.
> 
> 
> Your ignore hard data that is right in front of your face, in favor of your emotional need to justify your hatred of whites and to justify your side's discrimination against them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You argument is without merit because it's been shown that SAT scores don't indicate anything.
> 
> I don't hate whites. I don't like racist whites like you.
> 
> Look dumb ass if blacks got 230 points it means that white skin was worth 230 more points than black skin. You want to keep whining about how unfair things are for whites and that why you refuse to see this simple fact that YOU bought up. There is no discrimination against whites. .Discrimination is not that you get the majority of all jobs and admissions. And that's what you are trying to call discrimination against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, your argument is without merit.
> 
> What are you talking about White skin is worth 230 more points?
> No, it's really not.
> 
> The colleges are so desperate to fill in Blacks in their ranks, that they'll undercut higher performing Whites, and Asians just to fill Black quotas.
> That's most certainly reverse discrimination, it's institutional racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My argument has 240 years of history that gives it the utmost merit.
> 
> If blacks are getting 230 points it means whites have a 230 point advantage because of their race so then blacks are given 230 points to even the score.
> 
> It's not racism, its not discrimination. These colleges have GPA standards ,  If  backs are underperforming blacks  get suspended or kicked out of that college The SAT score is not an indicator of college work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Didn't they say it was an indicator of the doorway in, and not about the afterwards or about the work ?? Otherwise they were talking about the white person who was passed over in favor of someone with a much lower score all due to preferential treatment weren't they??  This issue brought up seems to be getting off track on purpose maybe ??  Not sure about the issue, but just following along with you all on it. Did the doorway get moved ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites got preferential treatment by law for 189 years. We have been a nation for 241 years in a couple of weeks. Whites have gotten preferential treatment for 3.6 times the amount of years you claim others get it. So when you understand how that has benefitted whites to the point of where they are today, then talk to me about race or anything pertaining to race.
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was fast reading on your part. You read the whole 25 pages of the study? WOW.
> 
> 
> NO, they did not "figure" that white skin in worth 230 points.
> 
> 
> The study documents that those who make the admissions determinations discriminate in favor of blacks to the tune of 230 points.
> 
> 
> Stating that my argument is without merit while ignoring a peer reviewed academic study that proves massive and widespread discrimination in favor of black applicants is an act of pure dishonesty.
> 
> 
> Your ignore hard data that is right in front of your face, in favor of your emotional need to justify your hatred of whites and to justify your side's discrimination against them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You argument is without merit because it's been shown that SAT scores don't indicate anything.
> 
> I don't hate whites. I don't like racist whites like you.
> 
> Look dumb ass if blacks got 230 points it means that white skin was worth 230 more points than black skin. You want to keep whining about how unfair things are for whites and that why you refuse to see this simple fact that YOU bought up. There is no discrimination against whites. .Discrimination is not that you get the majority of all jobs and admissions. And that's what you are trying to call discrimination against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, your argument is without merit.
> 
> What are you talking about White skin is worth 230 more points?
> No, it's really not.
> 
> The colleges are so desperate to fill in Blacks in their ranks, that they'll undercut higher performing Whites, and Asians just to fill Black quotas.
> That's most certainly reverse discrimination, it's institutional racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My argument has 240 years of history that gives it the utmost merit.
> 
> If blacks are getting 230 points it means whites have a 230 point advantage because of their race so then blacks are given 230 points to even the score.
> 
> It's not racism, its not discrimination. These colleges have GPA standards ,  If  backs are underperforming blacks  get suspended or kicked out of that college The SAT score is not an indicator of college work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Didn't they say it was an indicator of the doorway in, and not about the afterwards or about the work ?? Otherwise they were talking about the white person who was passed over in favor of someone with a much lower score all due to preferential treatment weren't they??  This issue brought up seems to be getting off track on purpose maybe ??  Not sure about the issue, but just following along with you all on it. Did the doorway get moved ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites got preferential treatment by law for 189 years. We have been a nation for 241 years in a couple of weeks. Whites have gotten preferential treatment for 3.6 times the amount of years you claim others get it. So when you understand how that has benefitted whites to the point of where they are today, then talk to me about race or anything pertaining to race.
Click to expand...


You make it out like Whites just got rich from (LOL) taking from your Blacks.

What about Germany which for a long time was mostly White, and hardly had colonies, why did they become a technological superpower?


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> NO, they did not "figure" that white skin in worth 230 points.
> 
> 
> The study documents that those who make the admissions determinations discriminate in favor of blacks to the tune of 230 points.
> 
> 
> Stating that my argument is without merit while ignoring a peer reviewed academic study that proves massive and widespread discrimination in favor of black applicants is an act of pure dishonesty.
> 
> 
> Your ignore hard data that is right in front of your face, in favor of your emotional need to justify your hatred of whites and to justify your side's discrimination against them.


Are you crazy ?

Name me one university where black people get in with lower scores ? Name me one.

By the way.

There was an Indian guy called Viral Chokingham. His sister is Mindy Kaling. She has US TV show called “The Mindy Project”

This Viral Chokingham had this “black people get in Med school with lower scores” belief

He was angry about this !!!






It was unfair !!!!






So what did he do ?

Well a few years ago he wore Blackface for more than two years while applying to and attending medical schools in America.

He wrote a book about it called "Almost Black"

Mindy Kaling was angry about this and they fell out.

But he shaved his head and went on with the experiement for two years.









Many articles were written about it 1, 2

He attended Chicago uni as a freshman and had a 3.1 GPA. He took his MCATs and scored a 31Q.

He submitted applications to medical schools describing himself as “Black”. He submitted his GPA to 26 top and middle-tier medical schools around the USA.

He called himself JoJo to disguise himself. To get to the point. He claimed that his admission to St. Louis University School of Medicine (ranked #57th in the country) was evidence of affirmative action’s “less stringent” standards for black applicants.

"Those dumb blacks getting those undeserved places !!!!"






That was his result

Really ?

First of all, Chokalingam did not say that he was rejected from almost all of the medical schools he applied to:

Columbia University,
Prinecton University
Cornell University,
George Washington University,
Mount Sinai,
University of Nebraska,
Nobay,
University of Pittsburgh,
University of Rochester,
University of Pennsylvania,
Washington University,
University of Wisconsin,
Yale University
Case Western.
If you don't believe me look it up.

Also he withdrew his application from a few schools midway through the application process when he realized that rejections from these schools would go against his anti-black agenda. Those included Vanderbilt University and Harvard University.

But he made a big thing out of the fact that he received an invitation to apply from other schools based on his MCAT score (mostly lower-tier schools such as Ohio University’ School of Homeopathic Medicine)

But he received those letters because his MCAT score actually was within the range acceptable to these schools.

Exam providers sell your information to low-level schools for the purposes of recruiting applicants and unsolicited invitation letters and other materials are sent regardless of one’s score.

Chokalingam made a big deal out of his junk mail.

Fact is

This Indian-In-Blackface was rejected from thirteen medical schools (a whopping *93%* of those he applied to)

But he wanted everyone to focus on the fact that he was accepted into a single medical school : St. Louis University School of Medicine. Of course, he concludes, he only got in because he was (playing at) Black, right ?

His experiment would hold water only if he applied as an Indian and got rejected and then went back with all the same credentials as a black man and got accepted.

But he never.

He got into 1 School that was less competitive and he tried to say it was because he was black ? Lol

He even admitted that someone on a committee pulled him aside and asked him if he was lying about his race.  In an FAQ section on his site he says "No, I was not able to convince everyone I was black," he says

Did he really think he could outsmart an admissions board full of people?

Not everything went as planned. Cops harassed him. Store clerks accused him of shoplifting. Women were either scared of him or wanted to fuck him. 

But GPA is just one of many factors in med school admissions. Maybe they actually saw potential or something spectacular in him during his interview.  

It's the same thing with doctors, as a lot of their job is based upon empathy and human contact. Having the best grades does not make you the best doctor. Make no mistake, having great grades is cool but it's not everything

As I say he got into one medical school out of however many he applied to. If admissions was just about race, he would have gotten into more.

He just wanted to wheel out the age old argument that black people are just a shiftless group of people that can only get through life on "handouts".

And more to the point

*He'd have gotten into med-school with a GPA of 1.0 if he was white...bottom line. *

Whites and delusional minorities are always claiming blacks should "work hard and stop looking for handouts" but when blacks achieve they are chomping at the bits to find reasons why blacks don’t deserve to sit at the table ?

Which is it ? 

They are letting dumb-ass white students in there all day because of their fathers or uncles. Most blacks applying could run circles around them academically but they would never ever be admitted.

They can say anything "your application was late", "it got lost" "We don’t like your essay"............. *ANYTHING. *

Our black ass is not getting in, no matter what.

They reserve over 50% of seats for white students at most schools, graduate and undergraduate and then about 10-20% for asians and Indians. If he couldn't wiggle in one of those spots, that's his own fault. Black people legit get like 5-7% of most incoming class seats. 

*We are taking no one's spots trust me.*

College admissions is nothing but game. And they change the rules every year so it's hard to keep up. 

Being a legacy only works if you have a trust fund and your parents have been donating a good % of their annual salary to the school. Your dad holds political office or your parents are fortune 500 CEOs, COOs, CFOs or CAOs. Anyone else, it's still a crap shot. 

It might get your resume an extra 5 second glance but if they see average jobs and medium income zip-code on your application, you can forget about it.

With a 3.1 GPA he shouldn't have even applied. Black people make up a tiny percentage of doctors, something like 3%. Blaming the handful of black people that get in is ridiculous and this guy put all that effort to get in and then didn't bother completing the program.

More Black Americans are becoming doctors (despite the obstacles set for black people) and non-blacks hate to see a black person who is superior to them in anything and become bitter and jealous.

Dr. Keith Black is one of the top neurosurgeons in the world and so was Dr. Ben Carson.

*Our best is always greater than everyone else’s best.*


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the libtard doesn't mention that it was Southern White Democrats, that owned the slaves, and the Northern White Democrats who voted to keep the south with slaves.  It was the Southern White Democrats(KKK) that when about hanging blacks and white Republicans.  It was Southern White Democrats(Al Gore's and Bill Clinton's fathers) who wanted the Democrats to bar the doors from blacks and keep blacks in the back of the bus.  It is White Democrats today who want to GIVE just enough to blacks to keep then alive and enslaved to the Democrat party, by keep blacks uneducated with public indoctrination(schools).  This OP is just another typical student of the indoctrination of the left and it shows greatly, with his goose stepping, liberal kool aid drinking, low information, mind numbed, useful idiot mentality.
> 
> I bet the OP has never read the constitution either.
> 
> View attachment 132925
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that rant has anything to do with the topic,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 2017 not the 1800's and republicans of today are full of shit.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bah, you just got a bad case of ONS, looks terminal to me, but I'm no doctor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave yourself a dunce. It's about time you recognized you are a dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the person who doesnt' know how to make the simplest argument.
> 
> Hell, you've failed to actually QUOTE me, while claiming over and over again that you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correll you can cry all you want .about how I haven't proven anything.  You are a racist.
Click to expand...



You haven't proven anything, I am not a racist, and you are a lying asshole.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Trying to sum up your idiocy in a few pictures eh ???  If you really showed the history of it all, then you would have to admit finally that you are the racist wanting handouts by way of the long time settled issues now, but in the mean time let those poor whites give up their hardworking tax money to get you a living going like your black Hollywood rap stars eh ?? What's wrong, you can't rap ??  Just add a beat to your mouth running, and you got it.... How much suffering will you be expecting from the poor whites to satisfy your wishful needs or how much wealth do you want transferred from Bill Gates, Warren Buffet, Modonna, Ashely Judd, Steve Jobs family, and on and on it all goes ????? When will you be calling for blacks to stop engaging in institutionalized racism by holding on to (all black college's) that are probably indoctronation centers or to end anything that promotes all black membership or participation ?? When will you end your usery of the white useful idiot's that don't have a clue as to what is really going on in the minds of people like you ??  Name the unsettled programs or issues that target blacks in a racist way in America ?  Why are you not getting a fair shake in America ?  Tell us exactly where you are running into the roadblocks you feel that you can't seem to get beyond, and name the names of the white people now holding you back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . I shouldn't have to show it idiot... All you have to do is look into your cultural changes over time by your own account, and look at how you have moved from slavery to mainstream culture over time, and this by your own desires to be free, and with the help of your white allies throughout time. Now it's just a question as to whether or not you are satisfied or whether you want to be a dominant or domineering culture that wants to rule instead of blend ??  Would have to study African tribal culture in order to find these answers out about your race. In many ways the answers are being read through your actions and culture's of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We want the same things whites do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you work hard, save hard, and get an education.
> 
> The way you go about things with your hand open demanding Whitey to owe you the loot, is a wonderful way to piss off Whites.
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a masters degree. So what's your point?
> 
> You don't' get it. Nobody black gives a damn about how mad whitey gets. Whitey ain't God?  Blacks are owed at least 6.4 trillion dollars for  the money we lost due to white racism. .You can pay it or you can keep costing our economy 2 trillion dollars per year .You've been shown this. Unlike the unproven stuff you keep repeating.
> 
> So let me say this is in a manner you understand, we don't give a fuck if whitey gets mad.  Just sayin.
Click to expand...


How about we put 6.4 trillion into building a Black nation, out of Mississippi?
I know it's unrealistic considering the elites want you here for cheap labor.

But, it seems like the reasonable thing to do to satisfy both sides.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO, they did not "figure" that white skin in worth 230 points.
> 
> 
> The study documents that those who make the admissions determinations discriminate in favor of blacks to the tune of 230 points.
> 
> 
> Stating that my argument is without merit while ignoring a peer reviewed academic study that proves massive and widespread discrimination in favor of black applicants is an act of pure dishonesty.
> 
> 
> Your ignore hard data that is right in front of your face, in favor of your emotional need to justify your hatred of whites and to justify your side's discrimination against them.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you crazy ?
> 
> Name me one university where black people get in with lower scores ? Name me one.
> 
> .....*st.*
Click to expand...



The study I linked to documented that in Ivy League Schools that blacks get in with lower scores than whites.

The rest of your cut and paste does not undermine a peer review academic study.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not answering that question either. And this is why:
> 
> When I mentioned. Dred Scott v Sandford you made the proclamation of how that was in 1857 how that was  too long ago. You have done that every time I have mentioned any past wrong doing fro whites  But here you are now demanding that I be grateful to whites who you claimed fought to end slavery in a war that has been over for more than 150 years.
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You raised Dred Scott to counter my claim that whites have been for generations fighting FOR increased rights and equality for blacks.
> 
> Something that occurred 160 years ago does not counter a claim that something has been on going for the last several generations.
> 
> BUT, I note that you admitted that you haven't answered by previous question. That is a step forward for you.
> 
> 
> AND you managed to not call me a racist for one post in a row.
> 
> I think I am seeing learning occur. GOOD FOR YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, I feel pride for the blacks that fought in the Civil War. Here were Americans in a very horrible time for them, fighting to free others, even while being greatly looked down on by their fellow soldiers.
> 
> That must have been very, very hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no leaning here. There have been no generations where the majority of whites have fought for increasing black rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . I hope all the useful idiot's are reading your dribble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me all the generations where the majority of whites fought to make blacks equal to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've repeatedly pointed out that Lincoln was elected by the majority of whites, TWICE.
Click to expand...


Only whites  could vote Correll, the majority of whites would have elected whoever became president.



> Lincoln won by more than 400,000 popular votes, partly as a result of the recent Union victory at the Battle of Atlanta



He was not re elected because he was for abolition. Lincoln was losing  support early because the Union was getting beat by the confederacy. The nuion side did not want to see a long ass war. Northern casualties also had people thinking about a change. The opponents campaigned on being the party of peace, which sounded real good to the union voter.The Battle of Atlanta pretty much assured a Union victory ad that is what got  Lincoln re elected. Had the Union lost that battle, Lincoln would have  lost that election.

.Therefore Lincoln was not elected because whites wanted tp free blacks or increase rights of blacks either.

So why is it that you want to continue arguing this false narrative to try claiming how blacks should be grateful or thankful to whites for freeing them Correll? You can't see how that is racist?


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> 
> 
> . I shouldn't have to show it idiot... All you have to do is look into your cultural changes over time by your own account, and look at how you have moved from slavery to mainstream culture over time, and this by your own desires to be free, and with the help of your white allies throughout time. Now it's just a question as to whether or not you are satisfied or whether you want to be a dominant or domineering culture that wants to rule instead of blend ??  Would have to study African tribal culture in order to find these answers out about your race. In many ways the answers are being read through your actions and culture's of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We want the same things whites do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you work hard, save hard, and get an education.
> 
> The way you go about things with your hand open demanding Whitey to owe you the loot, is a wonderful way to piss off Whites.
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a masters degree. So what's your point?
> 
> You don't' get it. Nobody black gives a damn about how mad whitey gets. Whitey ain't God?  Blacks are owed at least 6.4 trillion dollars for  the money we lost due to white racism. .You can pay it or you can keep costing our economy 2 trillion dollars per year .You've been shown this. Unlike the unproven stuff you keep repeating.
> 
> So let me say this is in a manner you understand, we don't give a fuck if whitey gets mad.  Just sayin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about we put 6.4 trillion into building a Black nation, out of Mississippi?
> I know it's unrealistic considering the elites want you here for cheap labor.
> 
> But, it seems like the reasonable thing to do to satisfy both sides.
Click to expand...


How about you go back to Poland?


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> The study I linked to documented that in Ivy League Schools that blacks get in with lower scores than whites.
> 
> The rest of your cut and paste does not undermine a peer review academic study.


Name me one university where black people get in with lower scores ? Name me one.

Don't just give me some stupid link. Give me a name.

Are you saying Harvard ? Yale ? Give me a name

And are you saying you that black people are less intelligent than white people ?

Is that your claim ?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are 13% of the us population and despite the 230 point discrimination in their favor, average about 7% of Ivy League admissions.
> 
> They thus fail to get admitted proportionately to their population.
> 
> 
> The 230 point bonus blacks get mean that whites ARE getting cheated. That is what that means.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link to the pdf of the actual study. Read it and knock of your crazy ass denial of reality.
> 
> 
> https://www.princeton.edu/~tje/files/Admission Preferences Espenshade Chung Walling Dec 2004.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "To examine these questions, we use data from the National Study of College Experience (NSCE), a project whose purpose is to understand the paths different students follow through higher education. Ten academically selective colleges and universities participated in the NSCE and supplied individual-level data on all persons who applied for admission in the fall of 1983 (or a nearby year), 1993, and 1997.2 These data include whether an applicant was accepted, together with a string of variables on applicant characteristics from the application form and, if the student subsequently enrolled at that institution, additional information on financial aid and academic performance in college. The information for this analysis comes from three private research universities that represent the top tier of American higher education. These are not the only NSCE schools that give admission preferences to underrepresented minority students, athletes, or legacies, but they were able to provide complete information for all three entering cohorts in our data on whether an applicant fell into any of these groups. Legacies are children or other close relatives of alumni. Athletes are defined as individuals who are recruited by athletic programs, typically meaning that they appear on coaches’ recruiting lists or are otherwise of Olympic or star athletic caliber. Table 1 contains a brief overview of the data. Altogether there are 124,374 applicant records, slightly more than half of which came from men. Approximately 80 percent of applicants had ‘‘recentered’’ SAT scores of 1200 or better, and the mean score for all applicants was 1332.3"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of Universities besides Ivy league ones. This is not 1997. Apparently those in the Ivy League admissions figured that being white was a 230 point advantage. You seem unable to understand who makes these determinations and why things are determined as such. Therefore your arguments is weak and without merit.
> 
> This again is part of the amazing amnesia of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was fast reading on your part. You read the whole 25 pages of the study? WOW.
> 
> 
> NO, they did not "figure" that white skin in worth 230 points.
> 
> 
> The study documents that those who make the admissions determinations discriminate in favor of blacks to the tune of 230 points.
> 
> 
> Stating that my argument is without merit while ignoring a peer reviewed academic study that proves massive and widespread discrimination in favor of black applicants is an act of pure dishonesty.
> 
> 
> Your ignore hard data that is right in front of your face, in favor of your emotional need to justify your hatred of whites and to justify your side's discrimination against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You argument is without merit because it's been shown that SAT scores don't indicate anything.
> 
> I don't hate whites. I don't like racist whites like you.
> 
> Look dumb ass if blacks got 230 points it means that white skin was worth 230 more points than black skin. You want to keep whining about how unfair things are for whites and that why you refuse to see this simple fact that YOU bought up. There is no discrimination against whites. .Discrimination is not that you get the majority of all jobs and admissions. And that's what you are trying to call discrimination against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, your argument is without merit.
> 
> What are you talking about White skin is worth 230 more points?
> No, it's really not.
> 
> The colleges are so desperate to fill in Blacks in their ranks, that they'll undercut higher performing Whites, and Asians just to fill Black quotas.
> That's most certainly reverse discrimination, it's institutional racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My argument has 240 years of history that gives it the utmost merit.
> 
> If blacks are getting 230 points it means whites have a 230 point advantage because of their race so then blacks are given 230 points to even the score.
> 
> It's not racism, its not discrimination. These colleges have GPA standards ,  If  backs are underperforming blacks  get suspended or kicked out of that college The SAT score is not an indicator of college work
Click to expand...


Yeah, Whites have a 230 SAT score advantage because they're smarter.

What evidence do you have that Jews, and White Catholics in the early 20th century had it better than Blacks in the U.S Northern states?

The fact is that discrimination was rampant against Jews, White Catholic, and Blacks back then.

The difference is when Jews, and White Catholics became middle class, there were no protections against racial discrimination, nor any welfare to bail them out, and prop them up.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You raised Dred Scott to counter my claim that whites have been for generations fighting FOR increased rights and equality for blacks.
> 
> Something that occurred 160 years ago does not counter a claim that something has been on going for the last several generations.
> 
> BUT, I note that you admitted that you haven't answered by previous question. That is a step forward for you.
> 
> 
> AND you managed to not call me a racist for one post in a row.
> 
> I think I am seeing learning occur. GOOD FOR YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, I feel pride for the blacks that fought in the Civil War. Here were Americans in a very horrible time for them, fighting to free others, even while being greatly looked down on by their fellow soldiers.
> 
> That must have been very, very hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no leaning here. There have been no generations where the majority of whites have fought for increasing black rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . I hope all the useful idiot's are reading your dribble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me all the generations where the majority of whites fought to make blacks equal to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've repeatedly pointed out that Lincoln was elected by the majority of whites, TWICE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only whites  could vote Correll, the majority of whites would have elected whoever became president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln won by more than 400,000 popular votes, partly as a result of the recent Union victory at the Battle of Atlanta
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was not re elected because he was for abolition. Lincoln was losing  support early because the Union was getting beat by the confederacy. The nuion side did not want to see a long ass war. Northern casualties also had people thinking about a change. The opponents campaigned on being the party of peace, which sounded real good to the union voter.The Battle of Atlanta pretty much assured a Union victory ad that is what got  Lincoln re elected. Had the Union lost that battle, Lincoln would have  lost that election.
> 
> .Therefore Lincoln was not elected because whites wanted tp free blacks or increase rights of blacks either.
> 
> So why is it that you want to continue arguing this false narrative to try claiming how blacks should be grateful or thankful to whites for freeing them Correll? You can't see how that is racist?
Click to expand...




The whites could have elected the other candidate who would not have led to war.


THe whites could have elected the peace candidate who would have ended the war.


Both times the majority of whites voted in favor of anti-slavery Lincoln. 


I are arguing the true narrative that whites in the nation 1860 were majority against slavery, to the point that they reelected lincoln that was vote to continue the war.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO, they did not "figure" that white skin in worth 230 points.
> 
> 
> The study documents that those who make the admissions determinations discriminate in favor of blacks to the tune of 230 points.
> 
> 
> Stating that my argument is without merit while ignoring a peer reviewed academic study that proves massive and widespread discrimination in favor of black applicants is an act of pure dishonesty.
> 
> 
> Your ignore hard data that is right in front of your face, in favor of your emotional need to justify your hatred of whites and to justify your side's discrimination against them.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you crazy ?
> 
> Name me one university where black people get in with lower scores ? Name me one.
> 
> .....*st.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The study I linked to documented that in Ivy League Schools that blacks get in with lower scores than whites.
> 
> The rest of your cut and paste does not undermine a peer review academic study.
Click to expand...


.Considering all of what I posted is peer reviewed  and more recent findings than what you .presented, your argument has died.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . I shouldn't have to show it idiot... All you have to do is look into your cultural changes over time by your own account, and look at how you have moved from slavery to mainstream culture over time, and this by your own desires to be free, and with the help of your white allies throughout time. Now it's just a question as to whether or not you are satisfied or whether you want to be a dominant or domineering culture that wants to rule instead of blend ??  Would have to study African tribal culture in order to find these answers out about your race. In many ways the answers are being read through your actions and culture's of today.
> 
> 
> 
> We want the same things whites do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you work hard, save hard, and get an education.
> 
> The way you go about things with your hand open demanding Whitey to owe you the loot, is a wonderful way to piss off Whites.
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a masters degree. So what's your point?
> 
> You don't' get it. Nobody black gives a damn about how mad whitey gets. Whitey ain't God?  Blacks are owed at least 6.4 trillion dollars for  the money we lost due to white racism. .You can pay it or you can keep costing our economy 2 trillion dollars per year .You've been shown this. Unlike the unproven stuff you keep repeating.
> 
> So let me say this is in a manner you understand, we don't give a fuck if whitey gets mad.  Just sayin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about we put 6.4 trillion into building a Black nation, out of Mississippi?
> I know it's unrealistic considering the elites want you here for cheap labor.
> 
> But, it seems like the reasonable thing to do to satisfy both sides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about you go back to Poland?
Click to expand...


You're coo coo for cocoa puffs, you hate Whites, and then shoot down any opportunities to stay away from Whites.

When my ancestors came from Poland, there was almost no Blacks in New York, anyways.

I'd like to bring it back to that, really.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The study I linked to documented that in Ivy League Schools that blacks get in with lower scores than whites.
> 
> The rest of your cut and paste does not undermine a peer review academic study.
> 
> 
> 
> Name me one university where black people get in with lower scores ? Name me one.
> 
> Don't just give me some stupid link. Give me a name.
> 
> Are you saying Harvard ? Yale ? Give me a name
> 
> And are you saying you that black people are less intelligent than white people ?
> 
> Is that your claim ?
Click to expand...



You can check the study to see which Ivy League schools they checked. Most studies I've looked at, have ether looked at all of them, or a selective 8 or 10 of them.

I provided the link and the excerpt that documented the conclusion.


Asking for more details, is not a refutation. It is a dodge.


I've made no comment on the intelligence of black people. My point has been the massive and wide spread discrimination against white people.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO, they did not "figure" that white skin in worth 230 points.
> 
> 
> The study documents that those who make the admissions determinations discriminate in favor of blacks to the tune of 230 points.
> 
> 
> Stating that my argument is without merit while ignoring a peer reviewed academic study that proves massive and widespread discrimination in favor of black applicants is an act of pure dishonesty.
> 
> 
> Your ignore hard data that is right in front of your face, in favor of your emotional need to justify your hatred of whites and to justify your side's discrimination against them.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you crazy ?
> 
> Name me one university where black people get in with lower scores ? Name me one.
> 
> .....*st.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The study I linked to documented that in Ivy League Schools that blacks get in with lower scores than whites.
> 
> The rest of your cut and paste does not undermine a peer review academic study.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .Considering all of what I posted is peer reviewed  and more recent findings than what you .presented, your argument has died.
Click to expand...



NOthing you have posted has been relevant, nor disputed what I have said.


The SAT bonus is a measurement of the discrimination showed in favor of blacks.


Arguing that SAT scores are bad measurement of academic success does not challenge the fact of the discrimination.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of Universities besides Ivy league ones. This is not 1997. Apparently those in the Ivy League admissions figured that being white was a 230 point advantage. You seem unable to understand who makes these determinations and why things are determined as such. Therefore your arguments is weak and without merit.
> 
> This again is part of the amazing amnesia of whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was fast reading on your part. You read the whole 25 pages of the study? WOW.
> 
> 
> NO, they did not "figure" that white skin in worth 230 points.
> 
> 
> The study documents that those who make the admissions determinations discriminate in favor of blacks to the tune of 230 points.
> 
> 
> Stating that my argument is without merit while ignoring a peer reviewed academic study that proves massive and widespread discrimination in favor of black applicants is an act of pure dishonesty.
> 
> 
> Your ignore hard data that is right in front of your face, in favor of your emotional need to justify your hatred of whites and to justify your side's discrimination against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You argument is without merit because it's been shown that SAT scores don't indicate anything.
> 
> I don't hate whites. I don't like racist whites like you.
> 
> Look dumb ass if blacks got 230 points it means that white skin was worth 230 more points than black skin. You want to keep whining about how unfair things are for whites and that why you refuse to see this simple fact that YOU bought up. There is no discrimination against whites. .Discrimination is not that you get the majority of all jobs and admissions. And that's what you are trying to call discrimination against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, your argument is without merit.
> 
> What are you talking about White skin is worth 230 more points?
> No, it's really not.
> 
> The colleges are so desperate to fill in Blacks in their ranks, that they'll undercut higher performing Whites, and Asians just to fill Black quotas.
> That's most certainly reverse discrimination, it's institutional racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My argument has 240 years of history that gives it the utmost merit.
> 
> If blacks are getting 230 points it means whites have a 230 point advantage because of their race so then blacks are given 230 points to even the score.
> 
> It's not racism, its not discrimination. These colleges have GPA standards ,  If  backs are underperforming blacks  get suspended or kicked out of that college The SAT score is not an indicator of college work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, Whites have a 230 SAT score advantage because they're smarter.
> 
> What evidence do you have that Jews, and White Catholics in the early 20th century had it better than Blacks in the U.S Northern states?
> 
> The fact is that discrimination was rampant against Jews, White Catholic, and Blacks back then.
> 
> The difference is when Jews, and White Catholics became middle class, there were no protections against racial discrimination, nor any welfare to bail them out, and prop them up.
Click to expand...


Sure didn't see no Jew or catholic marching for civil rights. .Why? Because they did not have to.


----------



## Marion Morrison

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We want the same things whites do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you work hard, save hard, and get an education.
> 
> The way you go about things with your hand open demanding Whitey to owe you the loot, is a wonderful way to piss off Whites.
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a masters degree. So what's your point?
> 
> You don't' get it. Nobody black gives a damn about how mad whitey gets. Whitey ain't God?  Blacks are owed at least 6.4 trillion dollars for  the money we lost due to white racism. .You can pay it or you can keep costing our economy 2 trillion dollars per year .You've been shown this. Unlike the unproven stuff you keep repeating.
> 
> So let me say this is in a manner you understand, we don't give a fuck if whitey gets mad.  Just sayin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about we put 6.4 trillion into building a Black nation, out of Mississippi?
> I know it's unrealistic considering the elites want you here for cheap labor.
> 
> But, it seems like the reasonable thing to do to satisfy both sides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about you go back to Poland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're coo coo for cocoa puffs, you hate Whites, and then shoot down any opportunities to stay away from Whites.
> 
> When my ancestors came from Poland, there was almost no Blacks in New York, anyways.
> 
> I'd like to bring it back to that, really.
Click to expand...


There really aren't that many upstate, anyways.

Come South sometimes, you'll see.

Thank God people like IM2 are an extreme minority.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Marion Morrison said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you work hard, save hard, and get an education.
> 
> The way you go about things with your hand open demanding Whitey to owe you the loot, is a wonderful way to piss off Whites.
> Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a masters degree. So what's your point?
> 
> You don't' get it. Nobody black gives a damn about how mad whitey gets. Whitey ain't God?  Blacks are owed at least 6.4 trillion dollars for  the money we lost due to white racism. .You can pay it or you can keep costing our economy 2 trillion dollars per year .You've been shown this. Unlike the unproven stuff you keep repeating.
> 
> So let me say this is in a manner you understand, we don't give a fuck if whitey gets mad.  Just sayin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about we put 6.4 trillion into building a Black nation, out of Mississippi?
> I know it's unrealistic considering the elites want you here for cheap labor.
> 
> But, it seems like the reasonable thing to do to satisfy both sides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about you go back to Poland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're coo coo for cocoa puffs, you hate Whites, and then shoot down any opportunities to stay away from Whites.
> 
> When my ancestors came from Poland, there was almost no Blacks in New York, anyways.
> 
> I'd like to bring it back to that, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There really aren't that many upstate, anyways.
> 
> Come South sometimes, you'll see.
> 
> Thank God people like IM2 are an extreme minority.
Click to expand...


Most of my neighborhood originally comes from the Bronx, Yonkers, Brooklyn, and Queens,  a lot of them left those cities to get away from Blacks, and Puerto Ricans.
Why?
Because they bought violence with them.

Besides, there's  a good deal of Blacks in Newburgh, and Poughkeepsie, so much potential in those cities lost, because of you know who.

I like Poughkeepsie a lot, they really have a lot going for it, like the Walkway over the Hudson, the Millhouse, Schatzis, and the Ice House.

But, Poughkeepsie has a high crime rate, and you know why, because you know who are there.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no leaning here. There have been no generations where the majority of whites have fought for increasing black rights.
> 
> 
> 
> . I hope all the useful idiot's are reading your dribble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me all the generations where the majority of whites fought to make blacks equal to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've repeatedly pointed out that Lincoln was elected by the majority of whites, TWICE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only whites  could vote Correll, the majority of whites would have elected whoever became president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln won by more than 400,000 popular votes, partly as a result of the recent Union victory at the Battle of Atlanta
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was not re elected because he was for abolition. Lincoln was losing  support early because the Union was getting beat by the confederacy. The nuion side did not want to see a long ass war. Northern casualties also had people thinking about a change. The opponents campaigned on being the party of peace, which sounded real good to the union voter.The Battle of Atlanta pretty much assured a Union victory ad that is what got  Lincoln re elected. Had the Union lost that battle, Lincoln would have  lost that election.
> 
> .Therefore Lincoln was not elected because whites wanted tp free blacks or increase rights of blacks either.
> 
> So why is it that you want to continue arguing this false narrative to try claiming how blacks should be grateful or thankful to whites for freeing them Correll? You can't see how that is racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whites could have elected the other candidate who would not have led to war.
> 
> 
> THe whites could have elected the peace candidate who would have ended the war.
> 
> 
> Both times the majority of whites voted in favor of anti-slavery Lincoln.
> 
> 
> I are arguing the true narrative that whites in the nation 1860 were majority against slavery, to the point that they reelected lincoln that was vote to continue the war.
Click to expand...


You were shown that the only reason Lincoln got e elected was the war was going to end soon. The majority of whites were not against slavery.

Can you not see how fucking ignorant your argument is? If the civil war was fought to end slavery the it as a war that never had to be fought. Slavery could have ended at the constitutional convention but it was not.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you work hard, save hard, and get an education.
> 
> The way you go about things with your hand open demanding Whitey to owe you the loot, is a wonderful way to piss off Whites.
> Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a masters degree. So what's your point?
> 
> You don't' get it. Nobody black gives a damn about how mad whitey gets. Whitey ain't God?  Blacks are owed at least 6.4 trillion dollars for  the money we lost due to white racism. .You can pay it or you can keep costing our economy 2 trillion dollars per year .You've been shown this. Unlike the unproven stuff you keep repeating.
> 
> So let me say this is in a manner you understand, we don't give a fuck if whitey gets mad.  Just sayin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about we put 6.4 trillion into building a Black nation, out of Mississippi?
> I know it's unrealistic considering the elites want you here for cheap labor.
> 
> But, it seems like the reasonable thing to do to satisfy both sides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about you go back to Poland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're coo coo for cocoa puffs, you hate Whites, and then shoot down any opportunities to stay away from Whites.
> 
> When my ancestors came from Poland, there was almost no Blacks in New York, anyways.
> 
> I'd like to bring it back to that, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There really aren't that many upstate, anyways.
> 
> Come South sometimes, you'll see.
> 
> Thank God people like IM2 are an extreme minority.
Click to expand...


Actually most of us are exactly like me.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was fast reading on your part. You read the whole 25 pages of the study? WOW.
> 
> 
> NO, they did not "figure" that white skin in worth 230 points.
> 
> 
> The study documents that those who make the admissions determinations discriminate in favor of blacks to the tune of 230 points.
> 
> 
> Stating that my argument is without merit while ignoring a peer reviewed academic study that proves massive and widespread discrimination in favor of black applicants is an act of pure dishonesty.
> 
> 
> Your ignore hard data that is right in front of your face, in favor of your emotional need to justify your hatred of whites and to justify your side's discrimination against them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You argument is without merit because it's been shown that SAT scores don't indicate anything.
> 
> I don't hate whites. I don't like racist whites like you.
> 
> Look dumb ass if blacks got 230 points it means that white skin was worth 230 more points than black skin. You want to keep whining about how unfair things are for whites and that why you refuse to see this simple fact that YOU bought up. There is no discrimination against whites. .Discrimination is not that you get the majority of all jobs and admissions. And that's what you are trying to call discrimination against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, your argument is without merit.
> 
> What are you talking about White skin is worth 230 more points?
> No, it's really not.
> 
> The colleges are so desperate to fill in Blacks in their ranks, that they'll undercut higher performing Whites, and Asians just to fill Black quotas.
> That's most certainly reverse discrimination, it's institutional racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My argument has 240 years of history that gives it the utmost merit.
> 
> If blacks are getting 230 points it means whites have a 230 point advantage because of their race so then blacks are given 230 points to even the score.
> 
> It's not racism, its not discrimination. These colleges have GPA standards ,  If  backs are underperforming blacks  get suspended or kicked out of that college The SAT score is not an indicator of college work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, Whites have a 230 SAT score advantage because they're smarter.
> 
> What evidence do you have that Jews, and White Catholics in the early 20th century had it better than Blacks in the U.S Northern states?
> 
> The fact is that discrimination was rampant against Jews, White Catholic, and Blacks back then.
> 
> The difference is when Jews, and White Catholics became middle class, there were no protections against racial discrimination, nor any welfare to bail them out, and prop them up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure didn't see no Jew or catholic marching for civil rights. .Why? Because they did not have to.
Click to expand...


The biggest lynching in American history was against Italian Catholics, in the March 14, 1891 lynchings.

There were Pogrom style attacks on Irish Catholics in the Philadelphia Nativist Riots.

So, to say that White Catholics had been given a silver spoon would be dishonest.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you work hard, save hard, and get an education.
> 
> The way you go about things with your hand open demanding Whitey to owe you the loot, is a wonderful way to piss off Whites.
> Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a masters degree. So what's your point?
> 
> You don't' get it. Nobody black gives a damn about how mad whitey gets. Whitey ain't God?  Blacks are owed at least 6.4 trillion dollars for  the money we lost due to white racism. .You can pay it or you can keep costing our economy 2 trillion dollars per year .You've been shown this. Unlike the unproven stuff you keep repeating.
> 
> So let me say this is in a manner you understand, we don't give a fuck if whitey gets mad.  Just sayin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about we put 6.4 trillion into building a Black nation, out of Mississippi?
> I know it's unrealistic considering the elites want you here for cheap labor.
> 
> But, it seems like the reasonable thing to do to satisfy both sides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about you go back to Poland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're coo coo for cocoa puffs, you hate Whites, and then shoot down any opportunities to stay away from Whites.
> 
> When my ancestors came from Poland, there was almost no Blacks in New York, anyways.
> 
> I'd like to bring it back to that, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There really aren't that many upstate, anyways.
> 
> Come South sometimes, you'll see.
> 
> Thank God people like IM2 are an extreme minority.
Click to expand...


Actually the majority pf blacks are exactly like me.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You argument is without merit because it's been shown that SAT scores don't indicate anything.
> 
> I don't hate whites. I don't like racist whites like you.
> 
> Look dumb ass if blacks got 230 points it means that white skin was worth 230 more points than black skin. You want to keep whining about how unfair things are for whites and that why you refuse to see this simple fact that YOU bought up. There is no discrimination against whites. .Discrimination is not that you get the majority of all jobs and admissions. And that's what you are trying to call discrimination against whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, your argument is without merit.
> 
> What are you talking about White skin is worth 230 more points?
> No, it's really not.
> 
> The colleges are so desperate to fill in Blacks in their ranks, that they'll undercut higher performing Whites, and Asians just to fill Black quotas.
> That's most certainly reverse discrimination, it's institutional racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My argument has 240 years of history that gives it the utmost merit.
> 
> If blacks are getting 230 points it means whites have a 230 point advantage because of their race so then blacks are given 230 points to even the score.
> 
> It's not racism, its not discrimination. These colleges have GPA standards ,  If  backs are underperforming blacks  get suspended or kicked out of that college The SAT score is not an indicator of college work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, Whites have a 230 SAT score advantage because they're smarter.
> 
> What evidence do you have that Jews, and White Catholics in the early 20th century had it better than Blacks in the U.S Northern states?
> 
> The fact is that discrimination was rampant against Jews, White Catholic, and Blacks back then.
> 
> The difference is when Jews, and White Catholics became middle class, there were no protections against racial discrimination, nor any welfare to bail them out, and prop them up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure didn't see no Jew or catholic marching for civil rights. .Why? Because they did not have to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The biggest lynching in American history was against Italian Catholics, in the March 14, 1891 lynchings.
> 
> There were Pogrom style attacks on Irish Catholics in the Philadelphia Nativist Riots.
> 
> So, to say that White Catholics had been given a silver spoon would be dishonest.
Click to expand...




> From 1882-1968, 4,743 lynchings occurred in the United States.  Of these people that were lynched 3,446 were black.  The blacks lynched accounted for 72.7% of the people lynched.  These numbers seem large, but it is known that not all of the lynchings were ever recorded.  Out of the 4,743 people lynched only 1,297 white people were lynched.  That is only 27.3%.



Lynching Statistics for 1882-1968


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a masters degree. So what's your point?
> 
> You don't' get it. Nobody black gives a damn about how mad whitey gets. Whitey ain't God?  Blacks are owed at least 6.4 trillion dollars for  the money we lost due to white racism. .You can pay it or you can keep costing our economy 2 trillion dollars per year .You've been shown this. Unlike the unproven stuff you keep repeating.
> 
> So let me say this is in a manner you understand, we don't give a fuck if whitey gets mad.  Just sayin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about we put 6.4 trillion into building a Black nation, out of Mississippi?
> I know it's unrealistic considering the elites want you here for cheap labor.
> 
> But, it seems like the reasonable thing to do to satisfy both sides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about you go back to Poland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're coo coo for cocoa puffs, you hate Whites, and then shoot down any opportunities to stay away from Whites.
> 
> When my ancestors came from Poland, there was almost no Blacks in New York, anyways.
> 
> I'd like to bring it back to that, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There really aren't that many upstate, anyways.
> 
> Come South sometimes, you'll see.
> 
> Thank God people like IM2 are an extreme minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually most of us are exactly like me.
Click to expand...




"Us"?


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a masters degree. So what's your point?
> 
> You don't' get it. Nobody black gives a damn about how mad whitey gets. Whitey ain't God?  Blacks are owed at least 6.4 trillion dollars for  the money we lost due to white racism. .You can pay it or you can keep costing our economy 2 trillion dollars per year .You've been shown this. Unlike the unproven stuff you keep repeating.
> 
> So let me say this is in a manner you understand, we don't give a fuck if whitey gets mad.  Just sayin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about we put 6.4 trillion into building a Black nation, out of Mississippi?
> I know it's unrealistic considering the elites want you here for cheap labor.
> 
> But, it seems like the reasonable thing to do to satisfy both sides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about you go back to Poland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're coo coo for cocoa puffs, you hate Whites, and then shoot down any opportunities to stay away from Whites.
> 
> When my ancestors came from Poland, there was almost no Blacks in New York, anyways.
> 
> I'd like to bring it back to that, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There really aren't that many upstate, anyways.
> 
> Come South sometimes, you'll see.
> 
> Thank God people like IM2 are an extreme minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of my neighborhood originally comes from the Bronx, Yonkers, Brooklyn, and Queens,  a lot of them left those cities to get away from Blacks, and Puerto Ricans.
> Why?
> Because they bought violence with them.
> 
> Besides, there's  a good deal of Blacks in Newburgh, and Poughkeepsie, so much potential in those cities lost, because of you know who.
> 
> I like Poughkeepsie a lot, they really have a lot going for it, like the Walkway over the Hudson, the Millhouse, Schatzis, and the Ice House.
> 
> But, Poughkeepsie has a high crime rate, and you know why, because you know who are there.
Click to expand...


Yawn, the DOJ shows that your lily white communities are full of crime.  Much more than anywhere else..


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, your argument is without merit.
> 
> What are you talking about White skin is worth 230 more points?
> No, it's really not.
> 
> The colleges are so desperate to fill in Blacks in their ranks, that they'll undercut higher performing Whites, and Asians just to fill Black quotas.
> That's most certainly reverse discrimination, it's institutional racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My argument has 240 years of history that gives it the utmost merit.
> 
> If blacks are getting 230 points it means whites have a 230 point advantage because of their race so then blacks are given 230 points to even the score.
> 
> It's not racism, its not discrimination. These colleges have GPA standards ,  If  backs are underperforming blacks  get suspended or kicked out of that college The SAT score is not an indicator of college work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, Whites have a 230 SAT score advantage because they're smarter.
> 
> What evidence do you have that Jews, and White Catholics in the early 20th century had it better than Blacks in the U.S Northern states?
> 
> The fact is that discrimination was rampant against Jews, White Catholic, and Blacks back then.
> 
> The difference is when Jews, and White Catholics became middle class, there were no protections against racial discrimination, nor any welfare to bail them out, and prop them up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure didn't see no Jew or catholic marching for civil rights. .Why? Because they did not have to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The biggest lynching in American history was against Italian Catholics, in the March 14, 1891 lynchings.
> 
> There were Pogrom style attacks on Irish Catholics in the Philadelphia Nativist Riots.
> 
> So, to say that White Catholics had been given a silver spoon would be dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From 1882-1968, 4,743 lynchings occurred in the United States.  Of these people that were lynched 3,446 were black.  The blacks lynched accounted for 72.7% of the people lynched.  These numbers seem large, but it is known that not all of the lynchings were ever recorded.  Out of the 4,743 people lynched only 1,297 white people were lynched.  That is only 27.3%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lynching Statistics for 1882-1968
Click to expand...


Italians were also a lot less present in the U.S South, so that makes them being victim of the biggest lynching more shocking.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about we put 6.4 trillion into building a Black nation, out of Mississippi?
> I know it's unrealistic considering the elites want you here for cheap labor.
> 
> But, it seems like the reasonable thing to do to satisfy both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you go back to Poland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're coo coo for cocoa puffs, you hate Whites, and then shoot down any opportunities to stay away from Whites.
> 
> When my ancestors came from Poland, there was almost no Blacks in New York, anyways.
> 
> I'd like to bring it back to that, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There really aren't that many upstate, anyways.
> 
> Come South sometimes, you'll see.
> 
> Thank God people like IM2 are an extreme minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually most of us are exactly like me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Us"?
Click to expand...


Yes most blacks are just like me, Essen and Katsteve..


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about we put 6.4 trillion into building a Black nation, out of Mississippi?
> I know it's unrealistic considering the elites want you here for cheap labor.
> 
> But, it seems like the reasonable thing to do to satisfy both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you go back to Poland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're coo coo for cocoa puffs, you hate Whites, and then shoot down any opportunities to stay away from Whites.
> 
> When my ancestors came from Poland, there was almost no Blacks in New York, anyways.
> 
> I'd like to bring it back to that, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There really aren't that many upstate, anyways.
> 
> Come South sometimes, you'll see.
> 
> Thank God people like IM2 are an extreme minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of my neighborhood originally comes from the Bronx, Yonkers, Brooklyn, and Queens,  a lot of them left those cities to get away from Blacks, and Puerto Ricans.
> Why?
> Because they bought violence with them.
> 
> Besides, there's  a good deal of Blacks in Newburgh, and Poughkeepsie, so much potential in those cities lost, because of you know who.
> 
> I like Poughkeepsie a lot, they really have a lot going for it, like the Walkway over the Hudson, the Millhouse, Schatzis, and the Ice House.
> 
> But, Poughkeepsie has a high crime rate, and you know why, because you know who are there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn, the DOJ shows that your lily white communities are full of crime.  Much more than anywhere else..
Click to expand...


Someone still doesn't grasp proportions.

It's really sad how someone older than 10 could not grasp proportions.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about you go back to Poland?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're coo coo for cocoa puffs, you hate Whites, and then shoot down any opportunities to stay away from Whites.
> 
> When my ancestors came from Poland, there was almost no Blacks in New York, anyways.
> 
> I'd like to bring it back to that, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There really aren't that many upstate, anyways.
> 
> Come South sometimes, you'll see.
> 
> Thank God people like IM2 are an extreme minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually most of us are exactly like me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Us"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes most blacks are just like me, Essen and Katsteve..
Click to expand...




How on earth could you possibly quantify that?


And why do you think the three of you comprise some uni-being? You all seem pretty different to me.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about you go back to Poland?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're coo coo for cocoa puffs, you hate Whites, and then shoot down any opportunities to stay away from Whites.
> 
> When my ancestors came from Poland, there was almost no Blacks in New York, anyways.
> 
> I'd like to bring it back to that, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There really aren't that many upstate, anyways.
> 
> Come South sometimes, you'll see.
> 
> Thank God people like IM2 are an extreme minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually most of us are exactly like me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Us"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes most blacks are just like me, Essen and Katsteve..
Click to expand...


I wouldn't really doubt it, I had a Black Jamaican friend once, and he always said "I wouldn't understand because I'm White"

But, he went to jail for stabbing another Black guy, and got out, and went back to jail for raping a White girl.

Really taught me not to trust Blacks, you don't know what they're capable of.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My argument has 240 years of history that gives it the utmost merit.
> 
> If blacks are getting 230 points it means whites have a 230 point advantage because of their race so then blacks are given 230 points to even the score.
> 
> It's not racism, its not discrimination. These colleges have GPA standards ,  If  backs are underperforming blacks  get suspended or kicked out of that college The SAT score is not an indicator of college work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Whites have a 230 SAT score advantage because they're smarter.
> 
> What evidence do you have that Jews, and White Catholics in the early 20th century had it better than Blacks in the U.S Northern states?
> 
> The fact is that discrimination was rampant against Jews, White Catholic, and Blacks back then.
> 
> The difference is when Jews, and White Catholics became middle class, there were no protections against racial discrimination, nor any welfare to bail them out, and prop them up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure didn't see no Jew or catholic marching for civil rights. .Why? Because they did not have to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The biggest lynching in American history was against Italian Catholics, in the March 14, 1891 lynchings.
> 
> There were Pogrom style attacks on Irish Catholics in the Philadelphia Nativist Riots.
> 
> So, to say that White Catholics had been given a silver spoon would be dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From 1882-1968, 4,743 lynchings occurred in the United States.  Of these people that were lynched 3,446 were black.  The blacks lynched accounted for 72.7% of the people lynched.  These numbers seem large, but it is known that not all of the lynchings were ever recorded.  Out of the 4,743 people lynched only 1,297 white people were lynched.  That is only 27.3%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lynching Statistics for 1882-1968
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Italians were also a lot less present in the U.S South, so that makes them being victim of the biggest lynching more shocking.
Click to expand...


11 Italians were lynched on that day. That is not more than the 3,446 blacks who were lynched during these same years.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Whites have a 230 SAT score advantage because they're smarter.
> 
> What evidence do you have that Jews, and White Catholics in the early 20th century had it better than Blacks in the U.S Northern states?
> 
> The fact is that discrimination was rampant against Jews, White Catholic, and Blacks back then.
> 
> The difference is when Jews, and White Catholics became middle class, there were no protections against racial discrimination, nor any welfare to bail them out, and prop them up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure didn't see no Jew or catholic marching for civil rights. .Why? Because they did not have to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The biggest lynching in American history was against Italian Catholics, in the March 14, 1891 lynchings.
> 
> There were Pogrom style attacks on Irish Catholics in the Philadelphia Nativist Riots.
> 
> So, to say that White Catholics had been given a silver spoon would be dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From 1882-1968, 4,743 lynchings occurred in the United States.  Of these people that were lynched 3,446 were black.  The blacks lynched accounted for 72.7% of the people lynched.  These numbers seem large, but it is known that not all of the lynchings were ever recorded.  Out of the 4,743 people lynched only 1,297 white people were lynched.  That is only 27.3%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lynching Statistics for 1882-1968
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Italians were also a lot less present in the U.S South, so that makes them being victim of the biggest lynching more shocking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 11 Italians were lynched on that day. That is not more than the 3,446 blacks who were lynched during these same years.
Click to expand...


In a single lynching, yes they had the biggest toll in a single lynching.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a masters degree. So what's your point?
> 
> You don't' get it. Nobody black gives a damn about how mad whitey gets. Whitey ain't God?  Blacks are owed at least 6.4 trillion dollars for  the money we lost due to white racism. .You can pay it or you can keep costing our economy 2 trillion dollars per year .You've been shown this. Unlike the unproven stuff you keep repeating.
> 
> So let me say this is in a manner you understand, we don't give a fuck if whitey gets mad.  Just sayin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about we put 6.4 trillion into building a Black nation, out of Mississippi?
> I know it's unrealistic considering the elites want you here for cheap labor.
> 
> But, it seems like the reasonable thing to do to satisfy both sides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about you go back to Poland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're coo coo for cocoa puffs, you hate Whites, and then shoot down any opportunities to stay away from Whites.
> 
> When my ancestors came from Poland, there was almost no Blacks in New York, anyways.
> 
> I'd like to bring it back to that, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There really aren't that many upstate, anyways.
> 
> Come South sometimes, you'll see.
> 
> Thank God people like IM2 are an extreme minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually most of us are exactly like me.
Click to expand...


Wrong! There's probably more blacks here than where you live, and the ones with ONS are few and far between.

LMAO at your delusions of grandeur, thinking you speak for all peoples black.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about we put 6.4 trillion into building a Black nation, out of Mississippi?
> I know it's unrealistic considering the elites want you here for cheap labor.
> 
> But, it seems like the reasonable thing to do to satisfy both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you go back to Poland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're coo coo for cocoa puffs, you hate Whites, and then shoot down any opportunities to stay away from Whites.
> 
> When my ancestors came from Poland, there was almost no Blacks in New York, anyways.
> 
> I'd like to bring it back to that, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There really aren't that many upstate, anyways.
> 
> Come South sometimes, you'll see.
> 
> Thank God people like IM2 are an extreme minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually most of us are exactly like me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong! There's probably more blacks here than where you live, and the ones with ONS are few and far between.
> 
> LMAO at your delusions of grandeur, thinking you speak for all people's black.
Click to expand...


Yeah, but there's a difference between online, and in person.

If you visit Topix Afam, you'll see dozens of Blacks sounding like him.

I just don't think they all will talk like this to a White persons face, however.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're coo coo for cocoa puffs, you hate Whites, and then shoot down any opportunities to stay away from Whites.
> 
> When my ancestors came from Poland, there was almost no Blacks in New York, anyways.
> 
> I'd like to bring it back to that, really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There really aren't that many upstate, anyways.
> 
> Come South sometimes, you'll see.
> 
> Thank God people like IM2 are an extreme minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually most of us are exactly like me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Us"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes most blacks are just like me, Essen and Katsteve..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How on earth could you possibly quantify that?
> 
> 
> And why do you think the three of you comprise some uni-being? You all seem pretty different to me.
Click to expand...


Well given I am  black and have talked to tens of thousands of blacks in my life.  I have listened to black ;leaders representing millions of blacks who say the same thing, I can confidently state that the majority of backs feel as I do.

What we have here again is another in the long line of white denials and the continuing belief they know more about us than we do.  Whites thought we were happy being slaves. Whites thought we were happy during segregation and those who fought against it were agitators and trouble makers.

So today we have this.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> There really aren't that many upstate, anyways.
> 
> Come South sometimes, you'll see.
> 
> Thank God people like IM2 are an extreme minority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually most of us are exactly like me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Us"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes most blacks are just like me, Essen and Katsteve..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How on earth could you possibly quantify that?
> 
> 
> And why do you think the three of you comprise some uni-being? You all seem pretty different to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites thought we were happy during segregation and those who fought against it were agitators and trouble makers.
Click to expand...


Yet, Lyndon B Johnson who fought for Civil Rights, won the biggest popular vote in the U.S.A.
How did that happen, if what you say is so true?


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about we put 6.4 trillion into building a Black nation, out of Mississippi?
> I know it's unrealistic considering the elites want you here for cheap labor.
> 
> But, it seems like the reasonable thing to do to satisfy both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you go back to Poland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're coo coo for cocoa puffs, you hate Whites, and then shoot down any opportunities to stay away from Whites.
> 
> When my ancestors came from Poland, there was almost no Blacks in New York, anyways.
> 
> I'd like to bring it back to that, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There really aren't that many upstate, anyways.
> 
> Come South sometimes, you'll see.
> 
> Thank God people like IM2 are an extreme minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually most of us are exactly like me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong! There's probably more blacks here than where you live, and the ones with ONS are few and far between.
> 
> LMAO at your delusions of grandeur, thinking you speak for all people's black.
Click to expand...


*According to the survey, seven-in-ten blacks say African Americans are treated less fairly than whites in their dealings with police

Similarly, about seven-in-ten blacks (68%) say African Americans are not treated as fairly as whites by the courts.

The racial divide opens even wider when respondents are asked about how much still needs to be done to achieve King’s dream of racial parity. About eight-in-ten blacks (79%) say a lot still needs to be done*

Chapter 1: I Have a Dream, 50 Years Later


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually most of us are exactly like me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Us"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes most blacks are just like me, Essen and Katsteve..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How on earth could you possibly quantify that?
> 
> 
> And why do you think the three of you comprise some uni-being? You all seem pretty different to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites thought we were happy during segregation and those who fought against it were agitators and trouble makers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet, Lyndon B Johnson who fought for Civil Rights, won the biggest popular vote in the U.S.A.
> How did that happen, if what you say is so true?
Click to expand...


Probably because blacks who got to vote for the first time, voted in a very large majority for Johnson.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about you go back to Poland?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're coo coo for cocoa puffs, you hate Whites, and then shoot down any opportunities to stay away from Whites.
> 
> When my ancestors came from Poland, there was almost no Blacks in New York, anyways.
> 
> I'd like to bring it back to that, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There really aren't that many upstate, anyways.
> 
> Come South sometimes, you'll see.
> 
> Thank God people like IM2 are an extreme minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually most of us are exactly like me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong! There's probably more blacks here than where you live, and the ones with ONS are few and far between.
> 
> LMAO at your delusions of grandeur, thinking you speak for all people's black.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but there's a difference between online, and in person.
> 
> If you visit Topix Afam, you'll see dozens of Blacks sounding like him.
> 
> I just don't think they all will talk like this to a White persons face, however.
Click to expand...


I've talked like this to white city councils, mayors and governors.

I know you won't talk your shit to any black persons face.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> There really aren't that many upstate, anyways.
> 
> Come South sometimes, you'll see.
> 
> Thank God people like IM2 are an extreme minority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually most of us are exactly like me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Us"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes most blacks are just like me, Essen and Katsteve..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How on earth could you possibly quantify that?
> 
> 
> And why do you think the three of you comprise some uni-being? You all seem pretty different to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well [sic] given I am  black and have talked to tens of thousands of blacks in my life.  I have listened to black ;leaders [sic] representing millions of blacks who say the same thing, I can confidently state that the majority of backs [sic] feel as I do.....
Click to expand...



Even if that were the case, drawing that conclusion would still be illogical. Your personal experiences don't come close to a representative sample large enough to draw such categorical conclusions. Just because none of my friends and coworkers are remotely like you (although politically and historically aware), I would never leap to the conclusion that you and you alone are a single racist outlier. There are worst racists than you on this very site.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about you go back to Poland?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're coo coo for cocoa puffs, you hate Whites, and then shoot down any opportunities to stay away from Whites.
> 
> When my ancestors came from Poland, there was almost no Blacks in New York, anyways.
> 
> I'd like to bring it back to that, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There really aren't that many upstate, anyways.
> 
> Come South sometimes, you'll see.
> 
> Thank God people like IM2 are an extreme minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually most of us are exactly like me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong! There's probably more blacks here than where you live, and the ones with ONS are few and far between.
> 
> LMAO at your delusions of grandeur, thinking you speak for all people's black.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *According to the survey, seven-in-ten blacks say African Americans are treated less fairly than whites in their dealings with police
> 
> Similarly, about seven-in-ten blacks (68%) say African Americans are not treated as fairly as whites by the courts.
> 
> The racial divide opens even wider when respondents are asked about how much still needs to be done to achieve King’s dream of racial parity. About eight-in-ten blacks (79%) say a lot still needs to be done*
> 
> Chapter 1: I Have a Dream, 50 Years Later
Click to expand...


LOL @ about half of Blacks feeling they were treated unfairly when voting.

Aw, how sad, even the voting system is so  unjust "Sniff" "Sniff"

WTF?
Either you vote, or you don't.
Where's the injustice? LOL

Maybe Blacks just see discrimination everywhere, because they're idiotic crybabies?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about you go back to Poland?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're coo coo for cocoa puffs, you hate Whites, and then shoot down any opportunities to stay away from Whites.
> 
> When my ancestors came from Poland, there was almost no Blacks in New York, anyways.
> 
> I'd like to bring it back to that, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There really aren't that many upstate, anyways.
> 
> Come South sometimes, you'll see.
> 
> Thank God people like IM2 are an extreme minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually most of us are exactly like me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong! There's probably more blacks here than where you live, and the ones with ONS are few and far between.
> 
> LMAO at your delusions of grandeur, thinking you speak for all people's black.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *According to the survey, seven-in-ten blacks say African Americans are treated less fairly than whites in their dealings with police
> 
> Similarly, about seven-in-ten blacks (68%) say African Americans are not treated as fairly as whites by the courts.
> 
> The racial divide opens even wider when respondents are asked about how much still needs to be done to achieve King’s dream of racial parity. About eight-in-ten blacks (79%) say a lot still needs to be done*
> 
> Chapter 1: I Have a Dream, 50 Years Later
Click to expand...



All of the above in no way suggests that those participating in any such surveys are therefore slur-slinging racists like yourself. I agree with all of the above statements, but I'm pretty sure I'm not a racist black man like you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Us"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes most blacks are just like me, Essen and Katsteve..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How on earth could you possibly quantify that?
> 
> 
> And why do you think the three of you comprise some uni-being? You all seem pretty different to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites thought we were happy during segregation and those who fought against it were agitators and trouble makers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet, Lyndon B Johnson who fought for Civil Rights, won the biggest popular vote in the U.S.A.
> How did that happen, if what you say is so true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably because blacks who got to vote for the first time, voted in a very large majority for Johnson.
Click to expand...


Lyndon Johnson won 59% of the White vote.

Election Polls -- Vote by Groups, 1960-1964


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give us your input on this guy IM2..
> Do you agree or not ?
> 
> 
> 
> What input to give ?
> 
> It's the same way you get white people like this
> 
> 
> 
> and you get white people like this
> 
> 
> What's your point ?
> 
> It's always been the case that blacks who pretty much agree with whites will have a much easier time getting on television. You always be liked by many white people if you put a black face on white opinion and power. This is why guys like Larry Elder, Jesse Lee Peterson, Sheriff David Clarke are put out front on Fox News and Sean Hannity etc.
> 
> So the white supremacist can say "See !! Were not racist. They're black and even they agree that black people are fucked up" It's the same thing they are dong with Cosby trial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacking up the so called victims to make seem like the trial is not racial.
> 
> *It's a common tactic white people us.*
> 
> I mean if I was sit in these forum and talk about "Black on Black" crime, fatherlessness, out-of-wedlock births, drug use and dropping out of high school. You and others would say "Hey. That Essien guy speaks sense"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You are a disaster, and you putting on these racist doesn't do anything to help your cause in which you have embarked upon with IM2. We can admit to the racism that exist on our side, but you can't. Ok, so I will ask this now " if a black man speaks out about the problems in the black community or about the problems of some black people who cause trouble in the black community", is he or she a sell out ???  If so what are they selling out when battling the bullcrap going on within the black community ??  Are you ashamed when people like the Ferguson guy speaks out like that or does it set you back in your cause is the way you feel about it ???  What is your agenda or cause ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did the riots occur in Ferguson?
> 
> No you can' t admit to the racism on your side. You can't even understand exactly what the racism of your side includes. Being called whitey has cost you nothing. But you equate that to more than 2 centuries of racism  by whites that is backed up by law and by policy even to right now.
> 
> I have worked in the black community. The guy in your video is not productive to our community.
> 
> I have spent 32 years of my life providing ways to help blacks defeat racism. What has the guy the video done? Do you know? All you did was post up someone who validates your racist beliefs. There are millions of blacks  working the .problems we have. Where are the whites who are doing the same in white communities? You have a higher rate of crime, drug use, and domestic violence just to name a few things and yet you are here talking about the black community like your white ass lives in the Garden of Eden.
> 
> * Dehumanizing the Black Lives of America: Michael Eric Dyson on Ferguson, Police Brutality and Race *
> 
> 
> 
> You could not find this to post, why?
Click to expand...

. You are one racist from hell aren't you ??  You start an OP with you as the racist author, and then when anyone participates you call them the racist... LOL.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about you go back to Poland?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're coo coo for cocoa puffs, you hate Whites, and then shoot down any opportunities to stay away from Whites.
> 
> When my ancestors came from Poland, there was almost no Blacks in New York, anyways.
> 
> I'd like to bring it back to that, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There really aren't that many upstate, anyways.
> 
> Come South sometimes, you'll see.
> 
> Thank God people like IM2 are an extreme minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually most of us are exactly like me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Us"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes most blacks are just like me, Essen and Katsteve..
Click to expand...

. Yeah they are racist to if they are just like you... LOL


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> There really aren't that many upstate, anyways.
> 
> Come South sometimes, you'll see.
> 
> Thank God people like IM2 are an extreme minority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually most of us are exactly like me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Us"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes most blacks are just like me, Essen and Katsteve..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How on earth could you possibly quantify that?
> 
> 
> And why do you think the three of you comprise some uni-being? You all seem pretty different to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well given I am  black and have talked to tens of thousands of blacks in my life.  I have listened to black ;leaders representing millions of blacks who say the same thing, I can confidently state that the majority of backs feel as I do.
> 
> What we have here again is another in the long line of white denials and the continuing belief they know more about us than we do.  Whites thought we were happy being slaves. Whites thought we were happy during segregation and those who fought against it were agitators and trouble makers.
> 
> So today we have this.
Click to expand...

. Oh my God.. You have tried to convince thousands to think like you when speaking to them ???  Poor souls they are if you got through to them.


----------



## Marion Morrison

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually most of us are exactly like me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Us"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes most blacks are just like me, Essen and Katsteve..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How on earth could you possibly quantify that?
> 
> 
> And why do you think the three of you comprise some uni-being? You all seem pretty different to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well given I am  black and have talked to tens of thousands of blacks in my life.  I have listened to black ;leaders representing millions of blacks who say the same thing, I can confidently state that the majority of backs feel as I do.
> 
> What we have here again is another in the long line of white denials and the continuing belief they know more about us than we do.  Whites thought we were happy being slaves. Whites thought we were happy during segregation and those who fought against it were agitators and trouble makers.
> 
> So today we have this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Oh my God.. You have tried to convince thousands to think like you when speaking to them ???  Poor souls they are if you got through to them.
Click to expand...


The person that IM2 could convince of anything would have to have a less than 70 IQ.


----------



## GreenBean

IM2 said:


> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.


Prior to the 1960s those who weren't  Kikes, Dikes Wops, Dagos, Spics, Chiggers, Wogs, Queers, Camel Jockeys, Coolies, Japs, Nips, Gooks, Mulattos, Brownies, Cabbage eaters, Micks, Coons, Crackers [Poor Southern White], Hill Billies, ragheads, sand *******, sheep shaggers, or some other form of sub human you had equal whites uh I mean rights. That left only a small group of elite who today from the ruling class in America and laugh their arses off as they maintain control in part by keeping us at each otrhers throats .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

GreenBean said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to the 1960s those who weren't  Kikes, Dikes Wops, Dagos, Spics, Chiggers, Wogs, Queers, Camel Jockeys, Coolies, Japs, Nips, Gooks, Mulattos, Brownies, Cabbage eaters, Micks, Coons, Crackers [Poor Southern White], Hill Billies, ragheads, sand *******, sheep shaggers, or some other form of sub human you had equal whites uh I mean rights. That left only a small group of elite who today from the ruling class in America and laugh their arses off as they maintain control in part by keeping us at each otrhers throats .
Click to expand...


Don't forget dumb Polaks.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're coo coo for cocoa puffs, you hate Whites, and then shoot down any opportunities to stay away from Whites.
> 
> When my ancestors came from Poland, there was almost no Blacks in New York, anyways.
> 
> I'd like to bring it back to that, really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There really aren't that many upstate, anyways.
> 
> Come South sometimes, you'll see.
> 
> Thank God people like IM2 are an extreme minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually most of us are exactly like me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong! There's probably more blacks here than where you live, and the ones with ONS are few and far between.
> 
> LMAO at your delusions of grandeur, thinking you speak for all people's black.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but there's a difference between online, and in person.
> 
> If you visit Topix Afam, you'll see dozens of Blacks sounding like him.
> 
> I just don't think they all will talk like this to a White persons face, however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you won't talk your shit to any black persons face.
Click to expand...


Sure did, when some Black guy harassed a girl we were with, and when I asked him to politely apologize, he called me a fat N word, after he continued, I had enough, told him he was a N word Chimp, and should go back to Africa.
Before I knew it I had 8 Blacks jump me, might I add that I've never been hit so softly.


----------



## Unkotare

Marion Morrison said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Us"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes most blacks are just like me, Essen and Katsteve..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How on earth could you possibly quantify that?
> 
> 
> And why do you think the three of you comprise some uni-being? You all seem pretty different to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well given I am  black and have talked to tens of thousands of blacks in my life.  I have listened to black ;leaders representing millions of blacks who say the same thing, I can confidently state that the majority of backs feel as I do.
> 
> What we have here again is another in the long line of white denials and the continuing belief they know more about us than we do.  Whites thought we were happy being slaves. Whites thought we were happy during segregation and those who fought against it were agitators and trouble makers.
> 
> So today we have this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Oh my God.. You have tried to convince thousands to think like you when speaking to them ???  Poor souls they are if you got through to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The person that IM2 could convince of anything would have to have a less than 70 IQ.
Click to expand...



Oh, you mean the Polish Nazi guy?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes most blacks are just like me, Essen and Katsteve..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How on earth could you possibly quantify that?
> 
> 
> And why do you think the three of you comprise some uni-being? You all seem pretty different to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well given I am  black and have talked to tens of thousands of blacks in my life.  I have listened to black ;leaders representing millions of blacks who say the same thing, I can confidently state that the majority of backs feel as I do.
> 
> What we have here again is another in the long line of white denials and the continuing belief they know more about us than we do.  Whites thought we were happy being slaves. Whites thought we were happy during segregation and those who fought against it were agitators and trouble makers.
> 
> So today we have this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Oh my God.. You have tried to convince thousands to think like you when speaking to them ???  Poor souls they are if you got through to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The person that IM2 could convince of anything would have to have a less than 70 IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean the Polish Nazi guy?
Click to expand...


I'm not a Nazi, and scored a 124 IQ.

If you had even an average IQ, you'd know that I'm not a Nazi, in fact I'm anti-Nazi.

If you didn't notice, I do bash Nazi Germany too, but I wouldn't expect an anti-Racist like yourself to notice much, which would explain why you don't notice general racial differences.


----------



## Mudda

IM2 said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You raised Dred Scott to counter my claim that whites have been for generations fighting FOR increased rights and equality for blacks.
> 
> Something that occurred 160 years ago does not counter a claim that something has been on going for the last several generations.
> 
> BUT, I note that you admitted that you haven't answered by previous question. That is a step forward for you.
> 
> 
> AND you managed to not call me a racist for one post in a row.
> 
> I think I am seeing learning occur. GOOD FOR YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, I feel pride for the blacks that fought in the Civil War. Here were Americans in a very horrible time for them, fighting to free others, even while being greatly looked down on by their fellow soldiers.
> 
> That must have been very, very hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no leaning here. There have been no generations where the majority of whites have fought for increasing black rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . I hope all the useful idiot's are reading your dribble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me all the generations where the majority of whites fought to make blacks equal to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites bought blacks off of black slave traders, brought you here, taught you some trades and fought to set you free. That blacks can't make it on their own today isn't whitey's fault, go look in the mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The slave traders were not black. The rest of your stuff is the usual dumb ass racist drive you post.
Click to expand...

Blacks are still better off here after slavery than if slavery had never happened and you were all back in Africa. At least admit that.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> galaxygreen2025 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite - Let's say all whites today say yes we are too blame. How would that change anything? How could whites repay blacks for all those years of pain? It's impossible in my eyes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially as we see here, that lefties just dismiss EVERYTHING that has already been done.
> 
> 
> From the Civil War to quotas to marching with MLK, all dismissed out of hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because nothing has been done. The civil war was not done for us. There are no such thing as quotas, and;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are all those white people correll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are all those white people correll?*​*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are all those white people correll?*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All though the history books.
> 
> And the civil war was primarily about slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No the civil war was not primarily about slavery. It was about slavery only to the confederacy. Now  since life went on after the civil war, if whites were so great as to have sacrificed all those lives to free us explain segregation.
> 
> *Why did the civil rights movement happen almost 100 years after the abolition of slavery?*
> I wonder if many americans realized that slavery was bad in 1860s, how come it took so long (a century?) for civil right movement to gain momentum? What was going on in the country between 1860s to 1960s? Was civil liberty movement actually brewing up quitely for the whole century but didn't find enough momentum to bring forth a change until 1960s?
> 
> https://www.quora.com/Why-did-the-c...most-100-years-after-the-abolition-of-slavery
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The northerns who voted for Lincoln knew that he was a abolitionist and that the South would be greatly opposed to his presidency and if they didn't when they elected him, they certainly knew when they certainly knew when they REELECTED him.
> 
> 
> And your question makes no sense. The question of the day for the people of 1860s America was slavery, and they fought and won that battle.
> 
> 
> That they didn't immediately move on to what you consider the next step does not detract from that.
Click to expand...





Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> galaxygreen2025 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite - Let's say all whites today say yes we are too blame. How would that change anything? How could whites repay blacks for all those years of pain? It's impossible in my eyes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially as we see here, that lefties just dismiss EVERYTHING that has already been done.
> 
> 
> From the Civil War to quotas to marching with MLK, all dismissed out of hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because nothing has been done. The civil war was not done for us. There are no such thing as quotas, and;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are all those white people correll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are all those white people correll?*​*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are all those white people correll?*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All though the history books.
> 
> And the civil war was primarily about slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No the civil war was not primarily about slavery. It was about slavery only to the confederacy. Now  since life went on after the civil war, if whites were so great as to have sacrificed all those lives to free us explain segregation.
> 
> *Why did the civil rights movement happen almost 100 years after the abolition of slavery?*
> I wonder if many americans realized that slavery was bad in 1860s, how come it took so long (a century?) for civil right movement to gain momentum? What was going on in the country between 1860s to 1960s? Was civil liberty movement actually brewing up quitely for the whole century but didn't find enough momentum to bring forth a change until 1960s?
> 
> https://www.quora.com/Why-did-the-c...most-100-years-after-the-abolition-of-slavery
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The northerns who voted for Lincoln knew that he was a abolitionist and that the South would be greatly opposed to his presidency and if they didn't when they elected him, they certainly knew when they certainly knew when they REELECTED him.
> 
> 
> And your question makes no sense. The question of the day for the people of 1860s America was slavery, and they fought and won that battle.
> 
> 
> That they didn't immediately move on to what you consider the next step does not detract from that.
Click to expand...


Are you joking? Lincoln WAS NOT an abolitionist. Just because the institution of slavery was abolished during his presidency did not qualify him as one.

Lincoln and Abolitionism | The Gilder Lehrman Institute of American History


----------



## Unkotare

katsteve2012 said:


> .... Lincoln WAS NOT an abolitionist. Just because the institutiontion [sic] of slavery was abolished during his presidency




Actually, it wasn't.


----------



## katsteve2012

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You raised Dred Scott to counter my claim that whites have been for generations fighting FOR increased rights and equality for blacks.
> 
> Something that occurred 160 years ago does not counter a claim that something has been on going for the last several generations.
> 
> BUT, I note that you admitted that you haven't answered by previous question. That is a step forward for you.
> 
> 
> AND you managed to not call me a racist for one post in a row.
> 
> I think I am seeing learning occur. GOOD FOR YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, I feel pride for the blacks that fought in the Civil War. Here were Americans in a very horrible time for them, fighting to free others, even while being greatly looked down on by their fellow soldiers.
> 
> That must have been very, very hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no leaning here. There have been no generations where the majority of whites have fought for increasing black rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . I hope all the useful idiot's are reading your dribble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me all the generations where the majority of whites fought to make blacks equal to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've repeatedly pointed out that Lincoln was elected by the majority of whites, TWICE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only whites  could vote Correll, the majority of whites would have elected whoever became president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln won by more than 400,000 popular votes, partly as a result of the recent Union victory at the Battle of Atlanta
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was not re elected because he was for abolition. Lincoln was losing  support early because the Union was getting beat by the confederacy. The nuion side did not want to see a long ass war. Northern casualties also had people thinking about a change. The opponents campaigned on being the party of peace, which sounded real good to the union voter.The Battle of Atlanta pretty much assured a Union victory ad that is what got  Lincoln re elected. Had the Union lost that battle, Lincoln would have  lost that election.
> 
> .Therefore Lincoln was not elected because whites wanted tp free blacks or increase rights of blacks either.
> 
> So why is it that you want to continue arguing this false narrative to try claiming how blacks should be grateful or thankful to whites for freeing them Correll? You can't see how that is racist?
Click to expand...

 

It is also downright stupid, revisionist dreck.


----------



## katsteve2012

Unkotare said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... Lincoln WAS NOT an abolitionist. Just because the institutiontion [sic] of slavery was abolished during his presidency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it wasn't.
Click to expand...

 
The 13th amendment, which formally abolished slavery in the United States, passed the Senate on April 8, 1864, and the House on January 31, 1865. On February 1, 1865, President *Abraham Lincoln* approved the Joint Resolution of Congress submitting the proposed amendment to the state legislatures.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're coo coo for cocoa puffs, you hate Whites, and then shoot down any opportunities to stay away from Whites.
> 
> When my ancestors came from Poland, there was almost no Blacks in New York, anyways.
> 
> I'd like to bring it back to that, really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There really aren't that many upstate, anyways.
> 
> Come South sometimes, you'll see.
> 
> Thank God people like IM2 are an extreme minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually most of us are exactly like me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong! There's probably more blacks here than where you live, and the ones with ONS are few and far between.
> 
> LMAO at your delusions of grandeur, thinking you speak for all people's black.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *According to the survey, seven-in-ten blacks say African Americans are treated less fairly than whites in their dealings with police
> 
> Similarly, about seven-in-ten blacks (68%) say African Americans are not treated as fairly as whites by the courts.
> 
> The racial divide opens even wider when respondents are asked about how much still needs to be done to achieve King’s dream of racial parity. About eight-in-ten blacks (79%) say a lot still needs to be done*
> 
> Chapter 1: I Have a Dream, 50 Years Later
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All of the above in no way suggests that those participating in any such surveys are therefore slur-slinging racists like yourself. I agree with all of the above statements, but I'm pretty sure I'm not a racist black man like you.
Click to expand...


Well Unkotare, I am no racist and just because I call a racist white dude a white boy or a white dude who calls blacks apes and monkeys a honky does  not make me a racist. If you are back and you allow this to happen to you, then I question your manhood. We do not have t be nice to whites who think we are monkeys just so we don't get called black racists by a bunch of racist whites. The reality is that  most blacks with any balls or ovaries would address the shit that goes on here they in the same way I do. It would be different if I was in a forum of whites holding decent discussions  on race and racism and I just entered  entered in launching tirades about honkies and  white boys. If that was the case, you might have an argument. But that's not what's going on here.. I read a bunch of racist crap by these whites, then when I respond to them with the facts of how whites have benefitted from racism they enacted in law and enforced, then they whine about being attacked only because they are white and your stupid ass cosigns it.

So if you are black then  you choose to be spineless.. I don't. And I see your way of doing things here has worked real well.  You clearly have influenced all these racists to think differently haven't you?


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes most blacks are just like me, Essen and Katsteve..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How on earth could you possibly quantify that?
> 
> 
> And why do you think the three of you comprise some uni-being? You all seem pretty different to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites thought we were happy during segregation and those who fought against it were agitators and trouble makers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet, Lyndon B Johnson who fought for Civil Rights, won the biggest popular vote in the U.S.A.
> How did that happen, if what you say is so true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably because blacks who got to vote for the first time, voted in a very large majority for Johnson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lyndon Johnson won 59% of the White vote.
> 
> Election Polls -- Vote by Groups, 1960-1964
Click to expand...


 Lyndon Johnson won 94 percent of the non white vote.

Election Polls -- Vote by Groups, 1960-1964


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> There really aren't that many upstate, anyways.
> 
> Come South sometimes, you'll see.
> 
> Thank God people like IM2 are an extreme minority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually most of us are exactly like me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong! There's probably more blacks here than where you live, and the ones with ONS are few and far between.
> 
> LMAO at your delusions of grandeur, thinking you speak for all people's black.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but there's a difference between online, and in person.
> 
> If you visit Topix Afam, you'll see dozens of Blacks sounding like him.
> 
> I just don't think they all will talk like this to a White persons face, however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you won't talk your shit to any black persons face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure did, when some Black guy harassed a girl we were with, and when I asked him to politely apologize, he called me a fat N word, after he continued, I had enough, told him he was a N word Chimp, and should go back to Africa.
> Before I knew it I had 8 Blacks jump me, might I add that I've never been hit so softly.
Click to expand...


You said none of that to anyones face.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give us your input on this guy IM2..
> Do you agree or not ?
> 
> 
> 
> What input to give ?
> 
> It's the same way you get white people like this
> 
> 
> 
> and you get white people like this
> 
> 
> What's your point ?
> 
> It's always been the case that blacks who pretty much agree with whites will have a much easier time getting on television. You always be liked by many white people if you put a black face on white opinion and power. This is why guys like Larry Elder, Jesse Lee Peterson, Sheriff David Clarke are put out front on Fox News and Sean Hannity etc.
> 
> So the white supremacist can say "See !! Were not racist. They're black and even they agree that black people are fucked up" It's the same thing they are dong with Cosby trial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacking up the so called victims to make seem like the trial is not racial.
> 
> *It's a common tactic white people us.*
> 
> I mean if I was sit in these forum and talk about "Black on Black" crime, fatherlessness, out-of-wedlock births, drug use and dropping out of high school. You and others would say "Hey. That Essien guy speaks sense"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You are a disaster, and you putting on these racist doesn't do anything to help your cause in which you have embarked upon with IM2. We can admit to the racism that exist on our side, but you can't. Ok, so I will ask this now " if a black man speaks out about the problems in the black community or about the problems of some black people who cause trouble in the black community", is he or she a sell out ???  If so what are they selling out when battling the bullcrap going on within the black community ??  Are you ashamed when people like the Ferguson guy speaks out like that or does it set you back in your cause is the way you feel about it ???  What is your agenda or cause ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did the riots occur in Ferguson?
> 
> No you can' t admit to the racism on your side. You can't even understand exactly what the racism of your side includes. Being called whitey has cost you nothing. But you equate that to more than 2 centuries of racism  by whites that is backed up by law and by policy even to right now.
> 
> I have worked in the black community. The guy in your video is not productive to our community.
> 
> I have spent 32 years of my life providing ways to help blacks defeat racism. What has the guy the video done? Do you know? All you did was post up someone who validates your racist beliefs. There are millions of blacks  working the .problems we have. Where are the whites who are doing the same in white communities? You have a higher rate of crime, drug use, and domestic violence just to name a few things and yet you are here talking about the black community like your white ass lives in the Garden of Eden.
> 
> * Dehumanizing the Black Lives of America: Michael Eric Dyson on Ferguson, Police Brutality and Race *
> 
> 
> 
> You could not find this to post, why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You are one racist from hell aren't you ??  You start an OP with you as the racist author, and then when anyone participates you call them the racist... LOL.
Click to expand...


You are a true dumb ass aren't you?

I started this thread asking a question that has yet to be answered. What I have got is trolling. And that's all you guys are doing in this section.


----------



## Unkotare

katsteve2012 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... Lincoln WAS NOT an abolitionist. Just because the institutiontion [sic] of slavery was abolished during his presidency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 13th amendment, which formally abolished slavery in the United States, passed the Senate on April 8, 1864, and the House on January 31, 1865. On February 1, 1865, President *Abraham Lincoln* approved the Joint Resolution of Congress submitting the proposed amendment to the state legislatures.
Click to expand...




Not ratified by the states until December 6, 1865, almost 8 months after Lincoln was assassinated.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> There really aren't that many upstate, anyways.
> 
> Come South sometimes, you'll see.
> 
> Thank God people like IM2 are an extreme minority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually most of us are exactly like me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong! There's probably more blacks here than where you live, and the ones with ONS are few and far between.
> 
> LMAO at your delusions of grandeur, thinking you speak for all people's black.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *According to the survey, seven-in-ten blacks say African Americans are treated less fairly than whites in their dealings with police
> 
> Similarly, about seven-in-ten blacks (68%) say African Americans are not treated as fairly as whites by the courts.
> 
> The racial divide opens even wider when respondents are asked about how much still needs to be done to achieve King’s dream of racial parity. About eight-in-ten blacks (79%) say a lot still needs to be done*
> 
> Chapter 1: I Have a Dream, 50 Years Later
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All of the above in no way suggests that those participating in any such surveys are therefore slur-slinging racists like yourself. I agree with all of the above statements, but I'm pretty sure I'm not a racist black man like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Unkotare, I am no racist and just because I call a racist white dude a white boy or a white dude who calls blacks apes and monkeys a honky does  not make me a racist. If you are back and you allow this to happen to you, then I question your manhood. We do not have t be nice to whites who think we are monkeys just so we don't get called black racists by a bunch of racist whites. The reality is that  most blacks with any balls or ovaries would address the shit that goes on here they in the same way I do. It would be different if I was in a forum of whites holding decent discussions  on race and racism and I just entered  entered in launching tirades about honkies and  white boys. If that was the case, you might have an argument. But that's not what's going on here.. I read a bunch of racist crap by these whites, then when I respond to them with the facts of how whites have benefitted from racism they enacted in law and enforced, then they whine about being attacked only because they are white and your stupid ass cosigns it.
> 
> So if you are black then  you choose to be spineless.. I don't. And I see your way of doing things here has worked real well.  You clearly have influenced all these racists to think differently haven't you?
Click to expand...





??????

What gave you the notion that I was black? I'm not, for the official record.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually most of us are exactly like me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong! There's probably more blacks here than where you live, and the ones with ONS are few and far between.
> 
> LMAO at your delusions of grandeur, thinking you speak for all people's black.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *According to the survey, seven-in-ten blacks say African Americans are treated less fairly than whites in their dealings with police
> 
> Similarly, about seven-in-ten blacks (68%) say African Americans are not treated as fairly as whites by the courts.
> 
> The racial divide opens even wider when respondents are asked about how much still needs to be done to achieve King’s dream of racial parity. About eight-in-ten blacks (79%) say a lot still needs to be done*
> 
> Chapter 1: I Have a Dream, 50 Years Later
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All of the above in no way suggests that those participating in any such surveys are therefore slur-slinging racists like yourself. I agree with all of the above statements, but I'm pretty sure I'm not a racist black man like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Unkotare, I am no racist and just because I call a racist white dude a white boy or a white dude who calls blacks apes and monkeys a honky does  not make me a racist. If you are back and you allow this to happen to you, then I question your manhood. We do not have t be nice to whites who think we are monkeys just so we don't get called black racists by a bunch of racist whites. The reality is that  most blacks with any balls or ovaries would address the shit that goes on here they in the same way I do. It would be different if I was in a forum of whites holding decent discussions  on race and racism and I just entered  entered in launching tirades about honkies and  white boys. If that was the case, you might have an argument. But that's not what's going on here.. I read a bunch of racist crap by these whites, then when I respond to them with the facts of how whites have benefitted from racism they enacted in law and enforced, then they whine about being attacked only because they are white and your stupid ass cosigns it.
> 
> So if you are black then  you choose to be spineless.. I don't. And I see your way of doing things here has worked real well.  You clearly have influenced all these racists to think differently haven't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??????
> 
> What gave you the notion that I was black? I'm not, for the official record.
Click to expand...


And I am not a racist black man for the official record.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually most of us are exactly like me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Us"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes most blacks are just like me, Essen and Katsteve..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How on earth could you possibly quantify that?
> 
> 
> And why do you think the three of you comprise some uni-being? You all seem pretty different to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well given I am  black and have talked to tens of thousands of blacks in my life.  I have listened to black ;leaders representing millions of blacks who say the same thing, I can confidently state that the majority of backs feel as I do.
> 
> What we have here again is another in the long line of white denials and the continuing belief they know more about us than we do.  Whites thought we were happy being slaves. Whites thought we were happy during segregation and those who fought against it were agitators and trouble makers.
> 
> So today we have this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Oh my God.. You have tried to convince thousands to think like you when speaking to them ???  Poor souls they are if you got through to them.
Click to expand...


No, I did not have to convince anyone to think like me. Like I said you represent a tradition of dumb ass whites beliefs.  You are the type that would have believed that drapetomania was real.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong! There's probably more blacks here than where you live, and the ones with ONS are few and far between.
> 
> LMAO at your delusions of grandeur, thinking you speak for all people's black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *According to the survey, seven-in-ten blacks say African Americans are treated less fairly than whites in their dealings with police
> 
> Similarly, about seven-in-ten blacks (68%) say African Americans are not treated as fairly as whites by the courts.
> 
> The racial divide opens even wider when respondents are asked about how much still needs to be done to achieve King’s dream of racial parity. About eight-in-ten blacks (79%) say a lot still needs to be done*
> 
> Chapter 1: I Have a Dream, 50 Years Later
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All of the above in no way suggests that those participating in any such surveys are therefore slur-slinging racists like yourself. I agree with all of the above statements, but I'm pretty sure I'm not a racist black man like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Unkotare, I am no racist and just because I call a racist white dude a white boy or a white dude who calls blacks apes and monkeys a honky does  not make me a racist. If you are back and you allow this to happen to you, then I question your manhood. We do not have t be nice to whites who think we are monkeys just so we don't get called black racists by a bunch of racist whites. The reality is that  most blacks with any balls or ovaries would address the shit that goes on here they in the same way I do. It would be different if I was in a forum of whites holding decent discussions  on race and racism and I just entered  entered in launching tirades about honkies and  white boys. If that was the case, you might have an argument. But that's not what's going on here.. I read a bunch of racist crap by these whites, then when I respond to them with the facts of how whites have benefitted from racism they enacted in law and enforced, then they whine about being attacked only because they are white and your stupid ass cosigns it.
> 
> So if you are black then  you choose to be spineless.. I don't. And I see your way of doing things here has worked real well.  You clearly have influenced all these racists to think differently haven't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??????
> 
> What gave you the notion that I was black? I'm not, for the official record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I am not a racist black man for the official record.
Click to expand...





Your racist words are on record here.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *According to the survey, seven-in-ten blacks say African Americans are treated less fairly than whites in their dealings with police
> 
> Similarly, about seven-in-ten blacks (68%) say African Americans are not treated as fairly as whites by the courts.
> 
> The racial divide opens even wider when respondents are asked about how much still needs to be done to achieve King’s dream of racial parity. About eight-in-ten blacks (79%) say a lot still needs to be done*
> 
> Chapter 1: I Have a Dream, 50 Years Later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the above in no way suggests that those participating in any such surveys are therefore slur-slinging racists like yourself. I agree with all of the above statements, but I'm pretty sure I'm not a racist black man like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Unkotare, I am no racist and just because I call a racist white dude a white boy or a white dude who calls blacks apes and monkeys a honky does  not make me a racist. If you are back and you allow this to happen to you, then I question your manhood. We do not have t be nice to whites who think we are monkeys just so we don't get called black racists by a bunch of racist whites. The reality is that  most blacks with any balls or ovaries would address the shit that goes on here they in the same way I do. It would be different if I was in a forum of whites holding decent discussions  on race and racism and I just entered  entered in launching tirades about honkies and  white boys. If that was the case, you might have an argument. But that's not what's going on here.. I read a bunch of racist crap by these whites, then when I respond to them with the facts of how whites have benefitted from racism they enacted in law and enforced, then they whine about being attacked only because they are white and your stupid ass cosigns it.
> 
> So if you are black then  you choose to be spineless.. I don't. And I see your way of doing things here has worked real well.  You clearly have influenced all these racists to think differently haven't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??????
> 
> What gave you the notion that I was black? I'm not, for the official record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I am not a racist black man for the official record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your racist words are on record here.
Click to expand...


People like you hurt any discussion of race by your ignorance.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of the above in no way suggests that those participating in any such surveys are therefore slur-slinging racists like yourself. I agree with all of the above statements, but I'm pretty sure I'm not a racist black man like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Unkotare, I am no racist and just because I call a racist white dude a white boy or a white dude who calls blacks apes and monkeys a honky does  not make me a racist. If you are back and you allow this to happen to you, then I question your manhood. We do not have t be nice to whites who think we are monkeys just so we don't get called black racists by a bunch of racist whites. The reality is that  most blacks with any balls or ovaries would address the shit that goes on here they in the same way I do. It would be different if I was in a forum of whites holding decent discussions  on race and racism and I just entered  entered in launching tirades about honkies and  white boys. If that was the case, you might have an argument. But that's not what's going on here.. I read a bunch of racist crap by these whites, then when I respond to them with the facts of how whites have benefitted from racism they enacted in law and enforced, then they whine about being attacked only because they are white and your stupid ass cosigns it.
> 
> So if you are black then  you choose to be spineless.. I don't. And I see your way of doing things here has worked real well.  You clearly have influenced all these racists to think differently haven't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??????
> 
> What gave you the notion that I was black? I'm not, for the official record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I am not a racist black man for the official record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your racist words are on record here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like you hurt any discussion of race by your ignorance.
Click to expand...



Ignorance about what?


----------



## katsteve2012

Unkotare said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... Lincoln WAS NOT an abolitionist. Just because the institutiontion [sic] of slavery was abolished during his presidency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 13th amendment, which formally abolished slavery in the United States, passed the Senate on April 8, 1864, and the House on January 31, 1865. On February 1, 1865, President *Abraham Lincoln* approved the Joint Resolution of Congress submitting the proposed amendment to the state legislatures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not ratified by the states until December 6, 1865, almost 8 months after Lincoln was assassinated.
Click to expand...




Unkotare said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... Lincoln WAS NOT an abolitionist. Just because the institutiontion [sic] of slavery was abolished during his presidency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 13th amendment, which formally abolished slavery in the United States, passed the Senate on April 8, 1864, and the House on January 31, 1865. On February 1, 1865, President *Abraham Lincoln* approved the Joint Resolution of Congress submitting the proposed amendment to the state legislatures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not ratified by the states until December 6, 1865, almost 8 months after Lincoln was assassinated.
Click to expand...


True. Good catch. As we know, history largely credits his administration for the 13th amendment being passed.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Unkotare, I am no racist and just because I call a racist white dude a white boy or a white dude who calls blacks apes and monkeys a honky does  not make me a racist. If you are back and you allow this to happen to you, then I question your manhood. We do not have t be nice to whites who think we are monkeys just so we don't get called black racists by a bunch of racist whites. The reality is that  most blacks with any balls or ovaries would address the shit that goes on here they in the same way I do. It would be different if I was in a forum of whites holding decent discussions  on race and racism and I just entered  entered in launching tirades about honkies and  white boys. If that was the case, you might have an argument. But that's not what's going on here.. I read a bunch of racist crap by these whites, then when I respond to them with the facts of how whites have benefitted from racism they enacted in law and enforced, then they whine about being attacked only because they are white and your stupid ass cosigns it.
> 
> So if you are black then  you choose to be spineless.. I don't. And I see your way of doing things here has worked real well.  You clearly have influenced all these racists to think differently haven't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??????
> 
> What gave you the notion that I was black? I'm not, for the official record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I am not a racist black man for the official record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your racist words are on record here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like you hurt any discussion of race by your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorance about what?
Click to expand...


You appease the white racists here by what you do. You called me a racist for saying whites have benefitted because of racist laws and policy by whites. That's how ignorant you are.


----------



## Unkotare

katsteve2012 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... Lincoln WAS NOT an abolitionist. Just because the institutiontion [sic] of slavery was abolished during his presidency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 13th amendment, which formally abolished slavery in the United States, passed the Senate on April 8, 1864, and the House on January 31, 1865. On February 1, 1865, President *Abraham Lincoln* approved the Joint Resolution of Congress submitting the proposed amendment to the state legislatures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not ratified by the states until December 6, 1865, almost 8 months after Lincoln was assassinated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... Lincoln WAS NOT an abolitionist. Just because the institutiontion [sic] of slavery was abolished during his presidency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 13th amendment, which formally abolished slavery in the United States, passed the Senate on April 8, 1864, and the House on January 31, 1865. On February 1, 1865, President *Abraham Lincoln* approved the Joint Resolution of Congress submitting the proposed amendment to the state legislatures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not ratified by the states until December 6, 1865, almost 8 months after Lincoln was assassinated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. Good catch. As we know, history largely credits his administration for the 13th amendment being passed.
Click to expand...


As well it should.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> ...You called me a racist for saying whites have benefitted because of racist laws and policy by whites. ....




No, I did not.


----------



## Unkotare

stirsane said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For most White un-brainwashed people, our own species of human is more important than some non-white species of human.  That's just the way the natural world works.  Deal with it.
Click to expand...




All humans are the same species, sock.


----------



## eflatminor

IM2 said:


> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.



Why don't you tell us what you'd like to do about all this now.

Does it involve theft?  If you plan reliant upon enforcement by armed government agents?  Whatever the past, what is you plan at this point?


----------



## beagle9

eflatminor said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enter these threads and you read page after page of whites complaining about how people of color, most specifically blacks, are asking for extra things at the expense of whites. For some reason these people believe that equal rights lows and policies for non whites infringes upon their "individual" freedom.
> 
> I would like to know what whites call the years from 1776 until 1965 by law? Was this not whites getting extra rights at the expense of others? I need an explanation from one of our fine colorblind equal rights for everyone white conservative here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you tell us what you'd like to do about all this now.
> 
> Does it involve theft?  If you plan reliant upon enforcement by armed government agents?  Whatever the past, what is you plan at this point?
Click to expand...

. He has no plan... He just cries, and cries, and cries because he is a racist and don't know it.  His racism would trump his scatter brained plan if he had one, and it would cause it all to fail if he did get his thoughts to collide somehow. LOL


----------



## flacaltenn

*Thread has gotten too far from the OP question about US history of inequality. And there are too many PERSONAL posts that are Zone2 violations. Closed... *


----------

